# Boilermaker Cut Down



## boilermaker (Sep 20, 2005)

Some of you may have seen my initial posts on the forums here.  Since then, I've done a tremendous amount of reading on this forum and have been true to my program so far.  I decided to start this journal to get feedback on my program and make myself accountable at the same time. 

I'm 195 lbs. @ 5'-10" and have never trained "on a program" before.  Two weeks ago I was a heavy drinker and had a terrible diet.  I've given up the alcohol for good and started eating properly.  My first goal is to cut my weight down to 172 lbs. which is the weight I feel most comfortable with.

My diet is fairly consistent now.  I have been eating about 5 to 6 times a day.  On Sunday, I bought a bag of 15 bean soup mix and cooked the whole bag of beans, throwing out the seasoning packet that came with it.  I also cooded up a box of brown rice.  This all went into tupperware containers in about 3/4 to 1 cup increments.  I also bought chicken breast, salmon fillet,  tuna in water, natural peanut butter, yogurt, oats, cottage cheese and whey protein mix.  It goes down something like this:

Meal 1: cup of oats, 1/2 cup of blueberries, slice of whole wheat bread with PB.

Meal 2: Protein shake consisting of 5 oz. skim milk, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna, 1 scoop whey, 1/2 tbs. PB.

Meal 3: rice/beans with chiken/tuna/salmon, Garden salad with veggies and vinegar and oil dressing

meal 4: yogurt/cottage cheese with berries and raw veggies

meal 5: rice/beans with chiken/tuna/salmon, Garden salad with veggies and vinegar and oil dressing

Workout

Meal 6: Protein shake in meal 2

With slight variations here and there, fitday tells me that I'm consuming about 2000-2500 calories with a breakdown of around 25% fat, 40% carbs and 35% protein.  Fitday estimates I burn about 3300 cals with my lifestyle.

My workout regimen involves 1 day of upper body and one day of lower body seperated by 1 day.

Monday: Upper Body

3 sets x 8 reps of:  flat bench, straight arm pulldowns, chest flye, seated db presses, curls, seated overhead tricep extensions, lat pulldowns

Tuesday: 2 miles on treadmill

Wednesday: Lower Body

3 sets x 8 reps of: leg press, calf raises, hamstring curls, quad extensions, db lunges

Thursday: 2 miles on treadmill

Friday: Repeat Monday

Saturday: 2 miles on treadmill

Sunday: Rest

Soon, I'd like to break this down to 1 day arms, 1 day chest and back, 1 day legs and cardio on the days between.

Any advice or critique would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Boilermaker


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 20, 2005)

*9-21-5*

Stuck to diet as written.

Bench: 2 x 8 setting 5; 1 x 7 setting 7

Straight Arm Pulldowns: 2 x 8 setting 3; 1 x 6 setting 3

Chest Flye: 3 x 8 setting 3

Seated Dumbell Presses: 3 x 8, 25 lb. DB

DB Curls: 3 x 8, 25 lb. DB

Seated Overhead Tri-Extensions: 3 x 8, 15 lb. DB

Lat Pulldowns: 3 x 8, setting 4

I know weights are small, but just starting out.

Any comments or advice on my program are appreciated.

thanks,

Boilermaker


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 20, 2005)

*9-20*

Stuck to diet today.  Did 25 minutes on the treadmill.  My outer calves burn like heck on that thing.  Is that normal for a beginner?  Does it go away with repitition?  It really limits how long I can go before I'm exhausted from a cardio standpoint.

Comments?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey there! 


			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> My diet is fairly consistent now.  I have been eating about 5 to 6 times a day.  On Sunday, I bought a bag of 15 bean soup mix and cooked the whole bag of beans, throwing out the seasoning packet that came with it.  I also cooded up a box of brown rice.  This all went into tupperware containers in about 3/4 to 1 cup increments.  I also bought chicken breast, salmon fillet,  tuna in water, natural peanut butter, yogurt, oats, cottage cheese and whey protein mix.




Woo hoo - all excellent things to do! Well done!  You have worked it out - getting things 'organised' early means that you can't do wrong! It is all there for you to just grab when you need it!



> It goes down something like this:
> 
> Meal 1: cup of oats, 1/2 cup of blueberries, slice of whole wheat bread with PB.


Excellent - but you need to add some protein to this meal. What about a scoop of whey or some cottage cheese? Some scrambled egg whites would also be fine.



> Meal 2: Protein shake consisting of 5 oz. skim milk, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna, 1 scoop whey, 1/2 tbs. PB.


Great. 



> Meal 3: rice/beans with chiken/tuna/salmon, Garden salad with veggies and vinegar and oil dressing






> meal 4: yogurt/cottage cheese with berries and raw veggies


Excellent! You could add some healthy fats here - what about some walnuts?



> meal 5: rice/beans with chiken/tuna/salmon, Garden salad with veggies and vinegar and oil dressing


Once again - excellent.



> Workout
> 
> Meal 6: Protein shake in meal 2


Great! My only suggestion is to take out the PB from this shake - after your workout you want to leave out the fat.


I would also suggest you get some 'fish oil capsules' (not cod liver oil) and start with 6g a day (which will add 6g of fats to your day). These are essential fats and very helpful for you when trying to lose weight.



> With slight variations here and there, fitday tells me that I'm consuming about 2000-2500 calories with a breakdown of around 25% fat, 40% carbs and 35% protein.  Fitday estimates I burn about 3300 cals with my lifestyle.


That looks like an excellent start - I think that 2300-2500 would be a good calorie level to start with for now just to see how you respond. Just try to start higher first - as this means you can always decrease things if you get 'stuck'.

If you add some fats to your cottage cheese (eg: 0.5 oz walnuts) and some protein to your breakfast (eg: 0.5 cups cottage cheese and 4 scrambled egg whites) then this will add a couple of hundred cals and would be enough to keep you towards the higher end of the calorie range.



> Monday: Upper Body
> 
> 3 sets x 8 reps of:  flat bench, straight arm pulldowns, chest flye, seated db presses, curls, seated overhead tricep extensions, lat pulldowns
> 
> ...


Excellent start!  And I think that these training days are good to start with - you have only been doing this for a little while so you should do what you are comfortable with until you get used to things - then progress from there. After you are started, you should then look into more complex/ compound movements such as squats and deadlifts - as these will give you many anabolic advantages over and above some of the movements you are doing now. 



> Soon, I'd like to break this down to 1 day arms, 1 day chest and back, 1 day legs and cardio on the days between.


This is not always needed - sometimes seperating your body into soo many little 'bits' is actually less helpful in the long run... You should do some reading both on this forum (in the training section) and on as many other websites as you can - so you can get a good base information on training and what can and doesn't work.


Keep it up! You have made a great start!


ps: in terms of your calves on the treadmill... a few things:
1. were you wearing GOOD training shoes?
2. were you on an incline?
3. was it the front or the back of your calves?


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 21, 2005)

*9-21-05*

Followed my diet as outlined in the beginning, incorporating changes suggested by Emma.

1) added protein (4 egg whites) to breakfast.

2) cut peanut butter from post workout shake (natty peanut butter is messy as heck anyway)

3) I'm already taking a multi-vitamin and fish oil pills, just didn't mention it before.

Lower Body:

Leg Press: 2 x 8, setting 11; 1 x 12 setting 13 (stack)

Calf Extensions: 2 x 8, setting 9, 1 x 12 setting 9

Quad Extension: 2 x 8, setting 6; 1 x 6 setting 6 (single leg lifts)

Hamstring Curls: 2 x 8, setting 2, 1 x 8 setting 3 (single leg lifts)

Dumbell Lunges: 3 x 8, 25# each hand. _A little unstable here in my first attemp at them._



> ps: in terms of your calves on the treadmill... a few things:
> 1. were you wearing GOOD training shoes?
> 2. were you on an incline?
> 3. was it the front or the back of your calves?


*Emma:* Thanks again for the inputs.  To answer your questions:

1) I think they are good training shoes.  A decent pair of Reeboks.  Certainly not my "lawn mowers".

2) The lowest incline setting on the treadmill is 1.5, which is very slightly uphill.

3) I looked up the muscle group that is burning and it seems to be the muscles of the anterior compartment.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 22, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Followed my diet as outlined in the beginning, incorporating changes suggested by Emma.
> 
> 1) added protein (4 egg whites) to breakfast.
> 
> ...


Great.



> *Emma:* Thanks again for the inputs.  To answer your questions:
> 
> 1) I think they are good training shoes.  A decent pair of Reeboks.  Certainly not my "lawn mowers".


How old are the shoes? 
Were they fitted properly or did you just pick them up at sports store?

Anything older than about 6mnths you any might want to think about getting something newer. Also, if they were not specifically fitted (even by a trained person in a store) then they might not be right for your foot shape - so this might be the reason.



> 2) The lowest incline setting on the treadmill is 1.5, which is very slightly uphill.


Ok - do you know if it is worse when you are doing more incline work?

Also - how quickly did you work up to doing this treadmill stuff? Have you done it before?

And are you stretching your calves before/afterwards?



> 3) I looked up the muscle group that is burning and it seems to be the muscles of the anterior compartment.


Right... thought that this would be the case.... It sounds like it might be something like medial tibial stress syndrome.... otherwise known as "shin splints"...

You can read about it here and here and see if it sounds like what you have.

I would not recommend getting orthotics (excessive arch support often does much more damage than good) but I would recommend you get new shoes if the ones you have are old and that you make sure they are correctly fitted to your food.

You should also remember to stretch your calves regularly and try not to do too much too soon - you might want to start on the lowest gradient and walk a little slower (but for a little longer time). You could also do a different form of cardio such as the bike or elliptical machine until your calves start to feel better.


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 22, 2005)

*9-22-05*

Eating schedule was a little off today because of an abnormal work schedule

Meals:

Meal 1: Beans, Tuna, Onions, Mushrooms

Work Out

Meal 2: Scoop of Protein Whey, 12 oz. Skim Milk, Two Slices of WW Bread

Meal 3: Brown Rice, Grilled Salmon, Mixed Veggies, Olive Oil

Meal 4 will be: Yogurt, Blueberries, Salad

Meal 5 will be: Cottage Cheese with NPB

Workout:

20 minutes walking on treadmill with two 1:30 sprint intervals

Legs are sore today, which I attribute to the Lunges. They weren't sore after my last leg workout.



> How old are the shoes?
> Were they fitted properly or did you just pick them up at sports store?


The shoes are only a couple of months old and they were not fitted.



> Ok - do you know if it is worse when you are doing more incline work?
> 
> Also - how quickly did you work up to doing this treadmill stuff? Have you done it before?
> 
> And are you stretching your calves before/afterwards?


I didn't do any extra incline work in my previous sessions, however, I noticed today that the screw in feet that support the back end of the treadmill off the floor were missing! This caused the incline to be greater on the machine since the back end was resting on the carpet (no the belt wasn't rubbing, I'm not that dumb). They must have fallen off when we moved from Missouri to Michigan a year ago. Luckily I'm an engineer  so I just put two 2.5 lb. dumbells under the end and that made it level. This seemed to solve everything as I made it through the session without any pain or burning and even sprinted for a few minutes.

I haven't been on a treadmill in about 3 years. I just jumped on. I do some light stretching beforehand.



> Right... thought that this would be the case.... It sounds like it might be something like medial tibial stress syndrome.... otherwise known as "shin splints"...
> 
> You can read about it here and here and see if it sounds like what you have.


I looked it up, but that's not it.  It's more of a stiffness/butn around and above my ankel bone.  Not really near my Tibia.  I think it was just a problem of walking uphill all the time.


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 23, 2005)

*Friday 9-23-05*

Today wasn't a perfect diet day as I was on the road for work and didn't get up early enough to get my stuff together.

Meal 1: Protein Shake - Skim Milk, Ice, Oats, Nat. Peanut Butter, Bananna, 1 Scoop Whey Protein

Meal 2: Subway (sorry Emma) 12" turkey breast on whole wheat w/lettuce, tomato, onion, bananna peppers, olive oil and vinegar

Meal 3: Protein Shake - Same as above

Meal 4: Brown Rice, Vegetables, Tuna, Olive Oil, Ground Pepper

Meal 5 will be: FF Yogurt, Blueberries, Vegetable Pita (whole wheat)

Meal 6 will be: Cottage Cheese, NPB

Also: 3 Fish Oil Pills, Multi Vitamin

Workout: No workout today.  My back is really sore between my shoulder blades when I arch or bow my back.  Has been getting sorer for about a week now.  Seems worse after treadmill days.  I think I'll give it a rest for the weekend and resume workout on Monday.

Need to buckle down on Diet Saturday and Sunday.  I'll be heading to Las Vegas for work Mon.-Wed.


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 23, 2005)

*9/23/05 Measurements*

Here are my current stats and measurements:
Age:              34
Height:           5'-10"
Weight:          189#

Neck:     17"
Chest:    43 1/4"
Bicep:     14 1/4"
Waist:     40 1/8"
Thighs:    22"

Body Fat: 18% (Taken 3 times)

Sad as it is, those are the numbers I am hoping to IMPROVE upon.


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 24, 2005)

*Saturday 9-24*

Cardio: Rest
Weights: Rest

Diet:

Meal 1: Oatmeal, Blueberries, Whey Protein, Skim Milk
Meal 2: Shake-5 oz. skim milk, 1 scoop whey protein, 1/2 bananna, 1/2 cup     
           oatmeal
Meal 3: See shake above
Meal 4: 10 oz. Ribeye, large salad, green beans, slice rye bread
meal 5: large salad w/veggies and 1/2 avacado
meal 6: cottage cheese, NPB, Blueberries

Played in golf outing today.  Resting because of sore back.


----------



## Purdue Power (Sep 24, 2005)

Glad to see a Boilermaker here.  Are you an alumnus or student?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 24, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Here are my current stats and measurements:
> Age:              34
> Height:           5'-10"
> Weight:          189#
> ...


Wow - these look a lot better than you were making out!   18% is not too bad at all...

And just give it a few months of training and eating consistantly and I am sure that this will plummet - especially because you are so new to it all!

Keep it up!

I hope your back is feeling better soon.  A little muscle soreness is good, lots of pain is not!


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 24, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> Glad to see a Boilermaker here. Are you an alumnus or student?


I graduated in '95.  Back in the Alstott days of 3-8 or 2-9.  Tiller is great, but that was a tough one today.  What are you studying?


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 24, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Wow - these look a lot better than you were making out!  18% is not too bad at all...
> 
> And just give it a few months of training and eating consistantly and I am sure that this will plummet - especially because you are so new to it all!
> 
> ...


Emma, thanks but there is a ways to go.  I'm headed to Las Vegas monday thru Wednesday, so eating properly will be more difficult.  Also, the ultimate test of sobriety.  My hotel supposedly has a great gym, which I'm looking forward to spending some time in because I'm strongly considering joining one here.  Got a tour of my local gym Friday and all the different exercise options, along with some guidance and spotters is appealing to me.

My middle back has been a little sore since I started this a couple weeks ago.  I may have tweaked something in there.  It's not the good kind of pain, but it isn't all that unberable either.  Trying to give it a few days off to see if it helps.  I'm sure golfing today doesn't really help either.


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 25, 2005)

*Sunday 9/25*

Off to Las Vegas tomorrow for work, so no more journal entries until Wednesday night unless I can get my hands on a computer out there.

Edit to 9/23 measurements: Shoulders - 49"

Cardio: Rest (other than lots of yardwork)
Weights: Rest

Back is slowly feeling better

Diet: 

Meal 1: 5 oz skim milk, 1/2 bananna, scoop of whey protein, 1 tbs. NPB, 1/2 cup oats

Meal 2: cup of nf yogurt, 1/2 cup blueberries, 2 tbs peanut butter, slice ww bread

Meal 3: Baked chicken breast, baked eggplant, salad with veggies and tomatoes, brown rice

Meal 4: 5 oz. skim milk, 1/2 bananna, 1/2 cup blueberries, 1/2 cup oats, scoop whey protein powder

Meal 5: Can of tuna, capers, oilive oil, ww pita, lettuce, tomato


----------



## goandykid (Sep 25, 2005)

Speaking of Boilermakers getting cut down...did you see the game Saturday?  I'm not off much better...I'm a michigan fan


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 25, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> Speaking of Boilermakers getting cut down...did you see the game Saturday?  I'm not off much better...I'm a michigan fan



Yes, that sucked.  I live in Michigan and went to Purdue


----------



## Purdue Power (Sep 25, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I graduated in '95. Back in the Alstott days of 3-8 or 2-9. Tiller is great, but that was a tough one today. What are you studying?


Ya, that was a tough loss against Minn.
I am a Public Relations undergrad and going to be starting a Health & Fitness Masters program.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 25, 2005)

Your diet is looking wonderful Steve!  Keep it up! And really, don't sweat a few days away - in the grand scheme of things (and your goals over the next few months/years) it is not going to make a difference. Just do as best you can (watch your portion sizes and aim to make sensible choices - there are always chicken or fish and vegetable options, and there is usually fresh fruit and skim milk and other things available too).

In terms of looking at gyms - you should certainly consider joining one. Having more equipment (even if it just means access to a better range of DBs and BBs) makes all the difference!

And about your back - have you thought about seeing a physiotherapist about it? If it is something more serious than just a little 'ache' then you might want to get it seen to.

Anyway - Hope you have fun in Las Vegas!


----------



## GFR (Sep 26, 2005)

Good luck with your goals.


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 26, 2005)

*Monday-9/26*

Was forced to bring my computer to Vegas because I had some work to finish up.  So, I guess I might as well make a journal entry.

Cardio: Miles of walking around in Las Vegas, but no serious work
Weights: None

Diet:

Meal 1: Scrambled Eggs and Pico De Gailo? diced potatoes (fried)

Meal 2: Large Salad, lots of boiled eggs, broccoli, onion, pasta salad, italian dressing

Meal 3: Berry Smoothie, no sugar added, 30g carbs, 1g protein

Meal 4: Breaded Cod Fillet, German Potato Salad, Pretzel w/mustard, bar cheese spread.  Not sure if cod was baked or fried, but removed breading before eating.

Meal 5: FF Yogurt Cup with Raspberries and Granola.  

Damn hotel wants $18 a day to use fitness room and spa.  No thanks.  

*Emma:*  Thanks for dropping by.  Trying to make sensible choices here, but it is Sin City.  No alcohol though.  I'm standing by that one.  

Note: Drunk people look so riddiculous when you are around them and sober.

*Foreman:*Thanks for the support!


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 26, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> Ya, that was a tough loss against Minn.
> I am a Public Relations undergrad and going to be starting a Health & Fitness Masters program.



Good for you.  I didn't know Purdue offered that program.  I graduated from the School of Agricultural Engineering.  Good luck to you.


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 27, 2005)

*Still in Vegas*

I'm here in Las Vegas for day 2 of my convention.  I fly out at 2:30 p.m. tomorrow and I have to tell you that I didn't eat too poorly today, but I'm probably catabolic because of it.

Cardio:  Must have walked a couple/three miles again today overall but nothin strenuous.  Everything is just so far apart here.

Weights: None (not paying $18 a day)
Diet:

Meal 1: "california omlet" 3 eggs, olives, tomato, swiss cheese, onion, half an avacaldo

Meal 2: "Shrimp Cocktail" about 1 cup of shrimp, lettuce, cocktail sauce (lots of horseradish"

Meal 3: Berry Smoothie.  Mixed Berries, no sugar, Carbs 30g, Protein 1g

Meal 4: Shrimp Cocktail again

Notes: My back is feeling much better today.  Guess the rest did it some good.  I will work my upper body when I get home tomorrow.

Congratulations to self:  I have not had an ounce of alcoholic beverage while I've been here.  I'm going to bed soon, so the chance of a breakdown is gone!

While this may seem trivial to some, it is a huge benchmark in the life of someone like myself who is an alcoholic.  As Emma would say, Go Me


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 28, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I didn't eat too poorly today, but I'm probably catabolic because of it.


 It doesn't look too bad! Probably not as much protein as you needed but you had a good breakfast and the two cups of shrimp would have given you some good protein too... although I am not sure about that cocktail sauce! 

Good to hear that your back is feeling better too! A rest can sometimes do you the world of good. 



> Congratulations to self:  I have not had an ounce of alcoholic beverage while I've been here.  I'm going to bed soon, so the chance of a breakdown is gone!
> 
> While this may seem trivial to some, it is a huge benchmark in the life of someone like myself who is an alcoholic.  As Emma would say, Go Me


* !WOO HOO! 
                    

GO YOU!
*​


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 29, 2005)

*Thursday 9/29*

Got back from Vegas last night, but too late to work out.  Activities today:

Diet

Meal 1: 5 oz. skim milk, 1/2 cup oats, scoop of whey protein, 1/2 bananna

Meal 2: 2 bean, rice and chicken burritos with ww wrap

Meal 3: 5 oz. skim milk, 1/2 cup oats, scoop of whey protein, 1/2 bananna

Meal 4: cup of cottage cheese, slice ww bread

Meal 5: FF Yogurt, 1/2 cup blueberries, 2 tbs npb

Workout

Leg Press: 1 x 10, setting 11; 1 x 10, setting 12; 1 x 15, setting 13

Calf Raises: 2 x 10, setting 9; 1 x 8, setting 10

Quad Extensions (single leg): 2 x 8, setting 6, 1 x 8, setting 6

Hamstring Curls (single leg): 2 x 8, setting 2; 1 x 8, setting 3

DB Lunges: 3 x 8, 25#

Dumbell Lunges were more stable this time.  I think I need to do more reps or sets of leg press because I can't add more weight.  Back is fully healed.

Also, when I join a gym soon, I'd like to go to a three day set.  Need advice here.


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 30, 2005)

*Friday 9/30*

Heading up north this afternoon, so I'm posting right after my workout.  

Diet:

Meal 1: Cup of Oatmeal, Scoop of Whey Protein

Meal 2: Shake w/5 oz. skim milk, scoop of whey protein, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna

Meal 3: 1.5 cups brown rice/sauteed onion/mush/broc/pepper/olive oil blend, 1/2 can of tuna

Meal 4: Shake w/5 oz. skim milk, scoop of whey protein, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna

Meal 5: 1 cup cottage cheese, 1/2 cup blueberries, 2 tbs. NPB

Meal 6: 1.5 cups brown rice/sauteed onion/mush/broc/pepper/olive oil blend, 1/2 can of tuna

Meal 7: 1 cup cottage cheese, 2 tbs. NPB

Supplements: 3 fish oil pills, multi V

Cardio: None
Weights:

Chest Press: Setting 5 - 8; setting 6 - 8,8 (increased weight here)

Straight Arm Pulldowns: Setting 3 - 8,8,7 (increased weight to setting 3 for all reps)

Chest Flye: Setting 3 - 8,8,8 (Last reps in last set weren't good form)

Lat Pulldown: Setting 4 - 8,8,8

Seated Tricep Extension: 45# - 8,8; 35# - 8 (Switched to single db and two arms which helped my form considerably.  These are tough, but feel great afterwords.)

Single Arm DB Curls: 25# - 8,8,6,3 (Couldn't finish set 3, so I did a fourth)

Seated DB Press: 25# - 8,8,7 (Working on form here, it is bad)

Won't be near my computer until Sunday.  Packed all the healthy foods in a cooler though.


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 3, 2005)

*Monday 10/3*

Well, I'm back from my weekend vacation of Duck hunting and power washing the deck at the cabin.  My diet was pretty good over the weekend.  I put together a chicken, veggie, brown rice stir fry and used natural peanut butter for the cooking oil.  It turned out awesome and this was the staple of my meals for the weekend.  Also had cottage cheese, berries, tuna and a turkey sub.

Suffered a pretty nasty cut on my shin   .  It is about 1/2 inch wide and 1 inch long.  It is a real bleeder and didn't allow me to do cardio today.  I hope it heals enough to do a leg workout tomorrow.  My arms are still sore from the Friday workout.  Those seated dumbell tri extensions tore me up.

You can check out the damage below if you'd like.  Warning! Blood   .

Nasty Cut

Activities Today:

Cardio: None
Weights: None

Diet: 

Meal 1: Cup of oats, 1/2 cup blueberries, scoop of whey protein
Meal 2: Shake - 5 oz. skim milk, 1/2 cup of oats, 1 tbs NPB, scoop of whey 
           protein
Meal 3: Cup of Cottage Cheese, two tomatoes, 1/2 guacamole, cracked  
           pepper, balsamic vinegar
Meal 4: Can of Tuna, light mayo, brown rice 

Supplements: 3 fish oil pills, multi v


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 4, 2005)

*Tuesday 10/4*

Daily Activities

Cardo: None

Weights:

Leg Press: Setting 11 - 12; Setting 13 - 15, 15
Calf Raise: Setting 10 - 8, 8, 8
Quad Extensions: Setting 6 (single leg) - 8, 8, 6
Hamstring Curls: Setting 2 (single leg) - 8; Setting 3 (single leg) - 8, 8
Dumbell Lunges: (25# each hand) - 8, 8, 8

Upped weight and reps in leg press and hamstring curls.  Felt like a really good workout when finished.  

Cut on leg is directly over shin, so not really affected by lifting.

Diet:

Meal 1: Cup of oats, 1/2 cup of blueberries, scoop of protein whey
Meal 2: Cup of brown rice, can of tuna, 1/2 avacado, tbs. light mayo, soy 
           sauce
Meal 3: Shake - 8 oz. skim milk, scoop of protein whey, 1/2 cup blueberries, 
           1/2 cup of oats
Meal 4: Will be cup of brown rice, grilled mixed veggies, grilled chicken breast
Meal 5: Will be cup of yogurt, 2 tbs peanut butter, 2 slices ww toast with 
           homade almond butter spread (almonds in food processor with a little
           evoo

Supplements: 6 fish oil caps, Multi-V


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 5, 2005)

*Wednesday  10/5*

Cardio: Treadmill for 25 min. (Intervaled between 3 min walk and 1.5 min run 
          for 1.75 miles

Weights: None (Upper Body Tomorrow)

Diet: Started poorly and will probably end up not so good as I've been busy with work and am out of prepared food.  Also going to Detroit vs. St. Louis hockey game after work.  Go Wings! 

Meal 1: PWO Shake - 8 oz. skim milk, scoop whey protein, 1/2 cup of oats, 5 
           strawberries

Meal 2: Grilled chicken breast on ceaser salad with lite caesar dressing, cup 
           of ff yogurt (fish oil pills)

Meal 3: Shake - 5 oz. skim milk, 1/2 cup of oats, scoop of protein whey, 3 
           strawberries (fish oil pills)

Meal 4: Shake - 5 oz. skim milk, 1/2 cup of oats, scoop of protein whey, 3 
           strawberries (fish oil pills)

No Eating Junk Food at Hockey Game

Meal 5: Cup of ff yogurt, scoop of protein whey, 2 slices ww toast   
           w/homeade almond spread (fish oil pills)

Supplements: 6 fish oil pills, multi-v


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 5, 2005)

Hey Steve!


			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> Cardio: Treadmill for 25 min. (Intervaled between 3 min walk and 1.5 min run
> for 1.75 miles


How are your shins going? Any more pain?



> Meal 1: PWO Shake
> 
> Meal 3: Shake
> Meal 4: Shake
> Meal 5: scoop of protein whey


LOL - just a little whey yesterday! 




Hope you enjoyed your hockey game! And don't worry about the occasional 'treat' at an event like this. The occasional indulgence helps you stick to your diet much better in the long run. 

Hope your leg feels better soon.


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 5, 2005)

Hello Emma,



> How are your shins going? Any more pain?



Well, they still get tight above my outside ankle bone.  I'm planning on joining a Gym next week so I can get a better range of workout equipment.  I'll try there elipticals and bikes and see what happens.  Maybe I do need new shoes, or maybe I just run like a large plodding wildebeast.  We'll see.  I think I'd like to look at setting up a three day split for weights, as I'd like to do more back and leg work on the equipment (hint, hint)  



> LOL - just a little whey yesterday!



Yes, a little laziness set in.  I've been away from home alot and need to get to the store and into the kitchen again to set myself back up.

Good to hear from you!


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 6, 2005)

*Thursday - 10/6*

Activities Today

Weights:

Chest Press: Setting 5 - 8; Setting 6 - 8, 8    
SS With
Chest Fly: Setting 3 - 8, 8, 8

Bicep DB Curls: 25# - 8, 8, 8

Seated Overhead DB Press: 25# - 8, 8, 8

Seated Overhead DB Tri Extensions: 40# - 8, 8, 8

Straight Arm Cable Pushdowns: Setting 3 - 8, 6; Setting 2 - 10

Lat Pulldowns: Setting 4 - 8, 8, 8

Felt tired today and most final sets were a struggle although I completed all but the straight arm pushdowns.  With these I had to drop back a setting to maintain good form on the last set.  Felt good pump on tris and bis.

Diet: 

Meal 1: Two toasted grilled chicken sandwiches on ww toast with tomato    
           and lettuce, tsp. light mayo on each and 1 hard boiled egg
Meal 2: Cup of yogurt with 2 scoops protein whey
Meal 3: Chicken stirfry with 1.7 lbs. chicken, peppers, onions, mushrooms, 
           broccoli, 3 tbs. npb, 1 tbs. olive oil and a few dashes of soy sauce.
           Had 1.5 cups of this with 1 cup brown rice, 1 slice of 
Meal 4: PWO Shake - 5 oz. skim milk, 1 scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 
           1/2 bananna

It's getting colder here at night.  Hopefully no hard frost for a week or so.  That way the garden keeps producing good veggies.


----------



## Gaz_9 (Oct 7, 2005)

hey boilermaker - just wondering how you eat your oats? i put some in my glass of protein shake this morning and they just sank to the bottom! can i blend them in or something or do you put them in a bowl and throw the shake over them. (or something else compleatly!)

keep it up!


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 7, 2005)

Gaz,

I throw them in the blender with a half bananna and scoop of whey and blend it for a while.  Otherwise you end up chewing your way through the shake.  Sometimes for breakfast I make them in a bowl with blueberries and a scoop of chocolate whey protein powder and throw it in the microwave with the recommended amount of water.  They swell up to about double size this way.  I don't really care for the taste or texture of them but I manage to force them down.

Also, if you are new to oats like I am, you'll quickly learn to do your dishes right away.  My wife has been on me lately about cleaning up the "oatmeal cement" on the dishes I've left in the sink.


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 7, 2005)

*Friday - 10/7*

Today was a strange day diet wise.  I had to travel a couple hours out of town for work, so I packed a couple of meals.  I ended up eating breakfast, lunch and dinner at restaurants with customers.  Here goes........

Activities

Weights: None
Cardio: Treadmill for 25 minutes (Intervaled between 3 min walk and 1.5-2 minute run for 1.75 miles)

Meals: 

Meal 1: Shake - 5 oz. skim milk, 1 scoop protein whey, 1/2 bananna, 1/2 cup oats

Meal 2: 2 soft boiled eggs, two pieces whole wheat toast

Meal 3: Shrimp Cocktail (1/2 pound shrimp  ), dinner salad w/balsamic  
           vinnegrate

Meal 4: Cup of 1% cottage cheese with 1 hard boiled egg and 1/4 cup grape
           nuts cereal

Meal 5: Grilled shrimp, chicken and beef tenderloin tip platter with steamed 
           vegetables (hold the cilantro butter cream sauce please), dinner
           salad w/low cal ranch

Meal 6: PWO shake - 6 oz. skim milk, 2 scoops protein whey, water 

Off to wedding 5 hours from home tomorrow.  Back Sunday to do cardio and will be joining Gym on Monday.


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 9, 2005)

*Sunday - 10/9*

Just returned from Saturday wedding which was 5 hours from home.  Used this as a cheat day.  Had prime rib, fish and chicken, salad, green beans and pasta.  Pigged out and haven't really eaten much today.  Back at it tomorrow.

Weights: none

Cardio: will do 30 minutes walk at 3.7 mph tonight.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 9, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Just returned from Saturday wedding which was 5 hours from home.  Used this as a cheat day.  Had prime rib, fish and chicken, salad, green beans and pasta.  Pigged out and haven't really eaten much today.  Back at it tomorrow


Welcome back!  I hope you enjoyed your wedding - but with all that yummy cheeeatttt day food I can imagine you had a great time!


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 10, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Welcome back!  I hope you enjoyed your wedding - but with all that yummy cheeeatttt day food I can imagine you had a great time!



Thanks Emma.  Yes, we had a great time and the food was a nice change of pace!  Going to take the next step in this innitiative and join a gym today.  I'm putting together a three day split to take advangage of the new equipment options I have.


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 10, 2005)

*Three Day Split Design*

Okay, I've been at this for about a month and am really enjoying working out and living healthier.  I visited a local gym and have decided to take the plunge and join it later today.  This will give me access to a whole bunch of new equipment to work with.

The purpose of this entry is to begin to develop a new three day workout split.  I hope to accomplish the following:

1) I want to use weight training 3 days a week.  I'll be doing this every two 
    to three days and want a program that will operate on a rolling basis.  My
    work schedule involves some travel, so I can't commit to a monday,
    wednesday, friday schedule each week.

2) I want one day dedicated to legs and need the other two split amongst
    upper body parts.

3) I will fill in cardio 2-3 times a week with some sort of ab training.

4) I would prefer to be at the gym for less than one hour and don't really
   want to do more than 6-8 exercises per session

Here is what I have in mind so far.

*Workout A*

Chin Ups
Rows of some sort
Lateral Raises
Lat Pull Downs
Face Pulls
Overhead DB Press
SLDL
Shrugs

*Workout B*

Squats
Calf Raises
Leg Extensions
Hamstring Curls
Leg Press

*Workout C*

Flat Bench
Incline DB
Decline DB
Dips
Pullovers
Tri Extensions
Curls

This is very preliminary and I'm looking for suggestions and inputs.


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 10, 2005)

*Monday - 10/10*

Well, I made a three month commitment to the Gym today.  It costs a few dollars more per month than a year membership, but this will allow me to test the waters and see if I like it.

I didn't really do a workout today.  I just played around on all the new machines trying to get a feel for them.  Here are some of my thoughts:

*Assisted Dip/Pullup machine:* Really liked this.  It allows me to actually do some full working sets instead of a couple of the measly full body weight reps I can do now.

*Rows, Rows and More Rows:*: There are all kinds of ways to do rows here.  High Rows, T-Bars, Cables, etc.  I didn't do these at home and have no idea which would be best for me.  I do know I have to catch up my rear delts to my front delts, which seem bigger since I started.

*Squats:* There are three ways to do squats.  First is a machine with shoulder pads and you put weight on the sides and it pivots down.  The gym guy called this a "perfect form" squat machine.  There is a regular squat rack.  There is also a squat rack where the bar rides on posts up and down.  I think I should start with this one or the first one so I don't committ squat suicide right away.

*Pressing Machines:* Lots of machines for chest and overhead pressing.  Some are independent arms and some are bi-axis as well.

All kinds of free weights and benches.

Lots of different cardio equipment

I think I'll try a spinning class tomorrow morning.

I really need help refining my three day split.  Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 10, 2005)

Ok... Does not look too bad... But you need to workout how you are going to 'divide' your split because at the moment there is some confusion as to why you are doing some of the moves on particular days..... 

So far I have kind of deduced it is an:
shoulder/back
legs
chest/arms

split? Is that right?

Also - Have you looked at this post by cowpimp? It has a good run down of how you can make a routine.




			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> *Workout A*
> Chin Ups
> Rows of some sort
> Lateral Raises
> ...


Ummm.. I am curious as to why you have SLDLs here?  Am I missing something?

I would do the overhead DB press before the lateral raises - it should be your primarly shoulder move.

So something like this would be better:
(assisted) Chin Ups
Rows of some sort (I would do a BB bent over row or t-bar)
Overhead DB Press
Lateral Raises
Lat Pull Downs
Face Pulls
Shrugs



> *Workout B*
> Squats
> Calf Raises
> Leg Extensions
> ...


Ok - I would do your SLDL (or RDL) here.... I would also do your leg press in preference to the isolation exercises so:
squat (use the squat rack - just start light and work up... using the smith machine is worse for you than free squating).
Leg press
SLDL
Leg curl
Calves



> *Workout C*
> Flat Bench
> Incline DB
> Decline DB
> ...


Is this an arms/chest day?
Ok.... Not too bad..... LOTS of chest work (5 exercises!  )... You might want to decrease this a little - pick 3 or, at the most, 4 exercises. 
eg: 
Flat bench
incline DB
dips
biceps and triceps


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Emma.



> So far I have kind of deduced it is an:
> shoulder/back
> legs
> chest/arms
> ...



Yes, I guess that is right.  Trying to focus on each body part once a week.



> Ummm.. I am curious as to why you have SLDLs here?  Am I missing something?



I guess I thought this was primarily a lower back exercise.  Cowpimp has also advised me to do it on leg day.  So, I'll listen to the voices of reason and move it there.



> Ok - I would do your SLDL (or RDL) here....



What is RDL?  I'm guessing reverse dumbell lunge.



> (use the squat rack - just start light and work up... using the smith machine is worse for you than free squating).



Do you mean its not as beneficial to use the smith machine, or is it not good in some way?



> Is this an arms/chest day?
> Ok.... Not too bad..... LOTS of chest work (5 exercises!  )... You might want to decrease this a little - pick 3 or, at the most, 4 exercises.



Arms/chest is ok, right?

By pick 3, you mean I can alternate between them over the course of time, right?

example: Week 1: Flat Bench, Incline DB Press, Pullovers
             Week 2: Flat Bench, Decline DB Press, Dips
             Week 3: Flat Bench, Incline Flyes, Dips

Sorry for all the dumb questions, just trying to start out properly.  I'll read Cowpimps link and your responses and then post a revised schedule.  Thanks  

Steve


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 11, 2005)

*Tuesday - 10/11*

Activities for today

Weights: None

Cardio: 12 min eliptical trainer - intervals

           20 min stationary bike - intervals, level 9

           10 min treadmill - flat, 3.7 mph

Diet: 

Meal 1: Grilled chicken breast sandwich, dinner salad w/light ranch

Meal 2: PWO Shake - 5 oz. skim milk, 1 scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats,  
           1/2 bananna

Meal 3: Can of tuna, 1/2 avacado, med. tomato, 4 slices ww bread

Meal 4: Salad w/mixed veggies, 2 eggs, 2 egg whites, vinegar and evoo

Meal 5: Shake - 5 oz. skim milk, 1 scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 
           bananna, 1 tbs. npb

Meal 6: Cup of yogurt, scoop protein whey, 1 tbs. npb

Supplements: 6 fish oil pills, multi-v


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 11, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Yes, I guess that is right.  Trying to focus on each body part once a week.



If that's the case, then you should just switch things around to a push-pull-legs split.  There is a little crossover with that current split.  I know you said you're revising.  Repost when you're done.




> I guess I thought this was primarily a lower back exercise.  Cowpimp has also advised me to do it on leg day.  So, I'll listen to the voices of reason and move it there.



I consider any big posterior chain movement worthy of being placed on leg day.  Also, make sure you aren't keeping your legs perfectly straight.  Bend your knees slightly, and maintain a neutral spine; these are two big mistakes people often make with this movement.




> What is RDL?  I'm guessing reverse dumbell lunge.



I believe it's a Romanian deadlift.




> Do you mean its not as beneficial to use the smith machine, or is it not good in some way?



Why use a smitch machine when you can use free weights?  What is the advantage?  I can only think of disadvantages.  Namely, reducing the need for stabilizer recruitment and teaching you improper motor patterns.  Also, I have read that a sheering for is induced in the knees when doing smith squats.

Sorry, I figured I would clarify all that I could for Emma.  Hehe.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 12, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Cardio: 12 min eliptical trainer - intervals
> 
> 20 min stationary bike - intervals, level 9
> 
> 10 min treadmill - flat, 3.7 mph


 

Nice looking workout! You are going to start competing with me for cardio soon! 





> Diet:
> 
> Meal 1: Grilled chicken breast sandwich, dinner salad w/light ranch
> 
> ...


Very impressive Steve!  Good stuff!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks Cowpimp! 

Basically - what he said! 



			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> Yes, I guess that is right.  Trying to focus on each body part once a week.


I agree with cowpimp - swap to a 'pull-push' or even a 'horizontal-vertical' type workout.

Check out that thread I linked you to and see what you like.



> I guess I thought this was primarily a lower back exercise.  Cowpimp has also advised me to do it on leg day.  So, I'll listen to the voices of reason and move it there.


As Cowpimp said - it is a 'posterior chain exercise' - so it hits lower back, glutes and hams.. 

It does have a very large lower back component - and it can put a LOT of stress on the lower back (when you use big weights) but your lower back is hit more on legs day than on your upper body day. So instead of overworking it via doing another workout - you are better off doing a proper workout on your lower body day.




> What is RDL?  I'm guessing reverse dumbell lunge.


Romanian deadlift. Similar to the SLDL only you have a slight bend in your knees, the bar travels closer to the body and the bar stops just below your knee on the eccentric (down phase of the move). The fact the bar is closer to your body means the shearing force on your lower back is less and can therefore be a little safer (esp if your lower back is taxed/sore from squats/deadlifts or other moves).



> Do you mean its not as beneficial to use the smith machine, or is it not good in some way?


It is both. It is not as beneficial to your body and it can also put you into a poor position - which can cause injury.




> Arms/chest is ok, right?


Ummmm...  Personally, I don't like this kind of workout. It is your typical 'gym boy' imbalance workout - the "If I can see it, I will train it" syndrome (those guys who train only arms and chest and forget they have backs and legs).

Your arms are small muscle groups and do not really need a 'full workout' dedicated to them - they get hit a lot on your back/chest and shoulder moves. Your chest also has far less muscle than your back... so if you are going to combine things, you are better off with something like:
push/pull (back/biceps and chest/tri/shoulders)
or
vertical/horizontal (vertical back moves/shoulders and chest/horizontal back moves)

This balances your upper body a lot better.



> By pick 3, you mean I can alternate between them over the course of time, right?
> 
> example: Week 1: Flat Bench, Incline DB Press, Pullovers
> Week 2: Flat Bench, Decline DB Press, Dips
> Week 3: Flat Bench, Incline Flyes, Dips


If you want you can certainly alternate. You could also pick 3 exercises and then stick with them for a little while. You can also swap things so your flat press is not always your first move...

It is up to you...

But doing 5 moves for your chest when you are only doing 3 for your back is a little unbalanced - not only physically/aesthetically but you are asking for troubles with your shoulders too - things like impingement and rotator cuff.




> Sorry for all the dumb questions, just trying to start out properly.  I'll read Cowpimps link and your responses and then post a revised schedule.


Not a problem! And they are not stupid questions! 

Anyway - I hope it helps...


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 12, 2005)

> Why use a smitch machine when you can use free weights? What is the advantage? I can only think of disadvantages. Namely, reducing the need for stabilizer recruitment and teaching you improper motor patterns. Also, I have read that a sheering for is induced in the knees when doing smith squats.



Cowpimp, I've never done a squat with weights before in my life.  It's a little intimidating and I'm a little worried about getting squashed or falling over or something stupid.  However, I will take your advice and start light, embarassingly light.



> Nice looking workout! You are going to start competing with me for cardio soon!



Emma, I'm quite sure that I am no threat to your "Queen of Abusive Cardio" title!


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Upon Further Review.....................*

I've decided to take the advice of my friends here and devise a pull dominant upper, legs, push dominant upper workout.  I'll post it, get it critiqued and implement it from now until January 1 before rehashing it.

*Pull Dominant Upper Body*

Assisted Chinups:    2 warmup sets and 2 working sets (8-10 reps)
T-Bar Rows:           2 warmup sets and 3 working sets (6-8 reps)
Lat Pull Downs:       2 warmup sets and 3 working sets (6-8 reps)
Lateral Extensions:  2 warmup sets and 2 working sets (6-8 reps)
Face Pulls:             2 warmup sets and 3 working sets (8-10 reps)
Shrugs:                 2 warmup sets and 3 working sets (8-10 reps)

*Legs*

Squats (Back, Free Weight): 2 warmup sets and 3 working sets (8-12 reps)
Leg Press:                         2 warmup sets and 3 working sets (6-8 reps)
RDL:                                 2 warmup sets and 3 working sets (8-12 reps)
Leg Curls:                          2 warmup sets and 3 working sets (6-8 reps)
Standing Calf Extensions:     2 warmup sets and 3 working sets (8-10 reps)

*Push Dominant Upper Body*

Flat Bench:         3 warmup sets and 2 working sets (6-8 reps)
Assisted Dips:     2 warmup sets and 2 working sets (8-10 reps)
Overhead Press:  2 warmup sets and 3 working sets (6-8 reps)
Incline DB Press:  2 warmup sets and 3 working sets (6-8 reps)
Tricep Extensions 2 warmup sets and 2 working sets (6-8 reps)
Machine Pullovers 2 warmup sets and 3 working sets (6-8 reps)

Various Cardio and Ab work 3 days a week

Will probably substitute some exercises occaisionally (eg: machine incline for incline db presses).

I think this is getting closer.  Critique away!


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Wednesday - 10/12*

Activities for today:

Diet: Was a little off with diet today because of crazy work schedule

Meal 1: In a rush mixed 2 scoops protein whey with 8 oz. milk

Meal 2: Cup of brown rice, cup of grilled chicken, mixed veggies

Meal 3: At wife's grandparents 65th wedding anniversery party.  veggie
           platter.  No protein here, but laid off cake.

Meal 4: PWO Shake - 8 oz. skim milk, 1 scoop of protein whey, 1/2 bananna,
           1/2 cup oats

Meal 5: Chicken rice and veggie bowl (same as meal 2)

Cardio: None
Weights: Feel free to humor yourself with weight poundage.  I'm just starting

Assisted Chinups: -82# - 8, 8, 7

T-Bar Rows: (lying on incline bench): 50# - 8, 8, 7

Lat Pulldowns: 87.5# - 8; 100# - 8, 7.5

Face Pulls: 37.5# - 8, 8; 50# - 6

Lateral Extension Machine: 50# - 8; 65# - 8; 70# - 8, 8

Shrugs: 35# each hand - 8, 8, 8

Notes: This is the first time I've ever done most of these exercises.  I think my weights suck, but I have to start somewhere.  T-Bar Rows were done on incline bench thingy.  Someone was using the standing one and I got sick of waiting.  Is this o.k.?  Assisted Chinups - Did these with palms facing me.  Best way?  Face Pulls were akward.  Shrugs seemed left side dominant.  Maybe I should use a barbell next time.  I can see what everyone says about not having to do dedicated arm exercises like curls when on this program.  My shoulders and biceps are gassed and I'm sure will be very sore.  Back to cardio tomorrow, then the dreaded leg day with squats and deadlifts that I've never done before.  That should be embarassing!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 12, 2005)

Your routine is looking much better my friend.  Lots of good compound movements with isolation movements thrown in where you want to see extra development.

Also, don't worry about the "embarrassingly" light weights you use when you squat.  I think most people (If you really care) will be impressed by the fact that you are performing full depth squats.  What is embarrassing is when douche bags do quarter squats all day long without ever performing a full ROM squat.  

If you are willing to deal with the effort and will power that a near-failure/failure set of squats requires, then you will see dramatic gains.  I mean FAST.


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 13, 2005)

*Thursday - 10/13*

Activities for Today

Weights: None

Cardio: Treadmill - 15 min. @ 3.7 mph - This still burns the outside of my 
           calves like heck, so I'll only be using it for light warmup/cooldown from
           now on.

           Eliptical Trainer - 12 min @ Level 5, Intervals Setting - This is pretty 
           tough for me and I look like a bozo sometimes when I get going too    
           fast and try to slow down.  But, it doesn't hurt my legs, so I'll keep it
           up.

           Stationary Bike - 15 minutes @ Level 4, Fat Burning Setting - I like 
           this because I can watch TV and could probably read a book if I
           didn't sweat like a pig.

Diet: 

Meal 1: Cup of Cottage Cheese, 2 tbs. NPB, Slice of WW Toast w/Almond 
           Spread

Meal 2: Shake - 5 oz. Skim Milk, 1 Scoop Whey Protein, 1/2 Cup of Oats, 1/2 
           Bananna

Meal 3: Cup of Brown Rice, 1/2 Cup Grilled Chicken, 1/2 Cup Grilled Veggies,
           EVOO, Soy Sauce

Meal 4: 2 Cups of Stir Fry Made from the following: Mushrooms, Peppers, 
           Onions, Eggplant, 2 Cans of Salmon, Long Grain Wild Rice, EVOO,
           Balsamic Vinegar.

Meal 5: PWO Shake - 5 oz. Skim Milk, 1 Scoop Protein Whey, 1/2 Cup Oats, 
           1/2 cup Watermelon

Supplements: 4 Fish Oil Pills, Multi-V

Bought 100 count plastic disposable cups for $8 today at Costco.  This should eliminate the "oatmeal cement" complaint from my wife.  Back and shoulders are really sore, along with forearms through elbows from yesterday workout.  Tomorrow is leg day.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 14, 2005)

Looks like you really have your diet in order   

What part of MI do you live in ??


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 14, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Looks like you really have your diet in order
> 
> What part of MI do you live in ??



Thanks, I started about a month ago and its not been too difficult.  I owe Emma big time for teaching me the what and when parts.  I prep most of the stuff on Sundays while watching the crappy Lions.  I live in the Brighton/Howell area.  You?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 14, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Thanks, I started about a month ago and its not been too difficult.  I owe Emma big time for teaching me the what and when parts.  I prep most of the stuff on Sundays while watching the crappy Lions.  I live in the Brighton/Howell area.  You?



That's a good idea about "prepping"


I live in Commerce


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 14, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> That's a good idea about "prepping"
> 
> 
> I live in Commerce




I just buy all my veggies Sunday morning and then chop them up and put them in ziplocks to pull out all week.  Also boil rice or beans and put in tupperware.  For me, this makes it alot easier.

I guess were just about neighbors.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 14, 2005)

You are within 20 minutes probably


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 14, 2005)

*Friday - 10/14*

Activities for Today

Had blood panel drawn today for cholesterol, lipids, liver enzymes, etc.  I'm excited to see the results and see if my improved diet and exercise lowers my numbers.  I'd sure like to get off some of my bp and cholesterol meds.  Panel drawn at 2 p.m. which really screwed up my eating since I had to fast for a minimum of 12 hours.

Diet: 

Meal 1: Post Blood Work Shake - 8 oz. skim milk, 2 scoops protein whey, 1/2 
           cup watermelon, 1/2 cup oats, 2 tbs. npb

Meal 2: 8 oz. Sirloin Steak, potato wedges (baked w/light coat of olive oil), 
           tomato and avocado salad w/balsamic vinegar

Meal 3: PWO Shake - 5 oz. skim milk, 1 scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 
           1/3 cup blueberries, 1/3 cup watermelon

Meal 4: 3 oz. Sirloin Steak, Cup of Tomato and Avocado salad with balsamic
           vinegar

Supplements: 5 fish oil pills, multi-v

Cardio: 8 minutes warmup on stationary bike for leg workout

Weights:

Squats: First time ever doing these so I started light, under supervision from 
            a competent floor attendant on the Smith Machines to get a feel
           then switched to free squats.

           15 deg. Smith Machine: 85# - 8,8
           Vertical Smith Machine: 105# - 8,8
           Free Squats: 95# - 8,8

All these weights were very easy, just making sure I had form right for heavier lifting later

Leg Press: 210# - 8; 270# - 8; 290# - 8; 310# - 8

SLDL: Had a hard time with form on these, need more practice.  Kept rolling 
         my back.  Quit so I wouldn't hurt it.  Will practice with db's at home to
         get form.

Lying Leg Curls: 80# - 8; 70# - 7; 55# - 8 (Started too heavy I think)

Standing Calf Raises: 120# - 8; 187.5# - 8, 10; 200# - 12 (Started too light 
                              I think)

I have a feeling that I am going to be in for a very painful weekend.  These are all new exercises for me except the Leg Press and even that had a greater range of motion than I'm used to at home.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 15, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Had blood panel drawn today for cholesterol, lipids, liver enzymes, etc.  I'm excited to see the results and see if my improved diet and exercise lowers my numbers.  I'd sure like to get off some of my bp and cholesterol meds.  Panel drawn at 2 p.m. which really screwed up my eating since I had to fast for a minimum of 12 hours.


Yay - I love 'investigations' such as these!  I had all mine done not too long ago too (luckily I could get done at 9am - so not too much 'non-sleep fasting' had to be done). Needless to say my GP was suitably disgusted at my clean arteries! 

You might be pleased with your cholesterol/lipids etc - but if they are not as good as you want don't be too disappointed - it might take a good while for big changes to be seen. Small changes happen in as little as two weeks... but for dramatic results leave it for 12-24 weeks and then see what effect the diet has!

In terms of your liver - well.. it depends on how much damage you did to it as to just how 'recovered' it will be... but my fingers are crossed for you! 




> Weights:
> 
> Squats: First time ever doing these so I started light, under supervision from
> a competent floor attendant on the Smith Machines to get a feel
> ...


 95 pounds is not too shabby at all for a first free squat! Congratulations! 

As for the SLDL - just be very careful of your lower back. Work up slowly with the weights. If you are really unsure of the technique and you are concerned about your lower back then you could do RDLs instead.

There is some info about the difference:
http://www.bodybuildinguniverse.com/routine14.htm
http://www.cbathletics.com/issues/75.htm#3

Technique descriptions:
Romanian DL
Stiff-leg DL


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 15, 2005)

> In terms of your liver - well.. it depends on how much damage you did to it as to just how 'recovered' it will be... but my fingers are crossed for you!



You don't have to worry about this.  I had a doctor take it out and look at it a couple of years ago.  He said it looked great.  They are just checking for interactions with my cholesterol and BP meds.


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 15, 2005)

*Saturday - 10/15*

Activities Today

Cardio: None
Weights: None

Diet:

Meal 1: Shake - 5 oz skim milk, scoop of whey protein, 1/2 scoop oatmeal, 
           1/3 cup blueberries, 1/3 cup watermelon

Meal 2: Two whole wheat toast and shrimp sandwiches with 2 tsp. light mayo
           and horseraddish

Meal 3: 3 oz. sirloin steak, salad with veggies, evoo and vinegar

Meal 4: whole wheat toast shrimp sandwich with 1 tsp light mayo and 
           horseraddish, can of vegetable soup

Meal 5: cup of 1% CC with 1 tbs npb and scoop whey protein

Supplements: 6 fish oil pills, multi-v



> You don't have to worry about this. I had a doctor take it out and look at it a couple of years ago. He said it looked great.



Just to clarify, I had a major abdominal surgery a couple of years ago for the removal of a neurofibroma tumor.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 15, 2005)

hi there!! Thought I would drop in and check our your journal...looks like your workouts are coming along nicely...and your diet is VERY impressive!!


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 16, 2005)

*b reed23:* Thanks for stopping in and thanks for the encouragement!  I have a good friend from St. Johns.  Small world, isn't it?  Hope to see you here again.

*Emma-Leigh:* I checked out all the links you gave me and will give my technique on SLDL's/RDL's a try again today with just the bar when I go to do my cardio.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 16, 2005)

*Sunday - 10/16*

Activities Today

Weights: Practiced SLDL form with 95# - Felt more comfortable with this

Cardio: Stationary Bike - Level 10, 40 min. intervals, 16.8 mph avg, 11.2 mi.

           Stretching 10 min. before and 5 min. after cardio

Diet: Today was a cheat day, so I won't go into many details

Meal 1: PWO Shake - 5 oz. skim milk, scoop whey protein, 1/2 cup oats, 1/3 
           cup blueberries, 1/3 cup watermelon

Meal 2: Broiled Grouper, brocolli, dinner salad w/italian dressing, part of wife's 
           chicken parmesian

Various appetizers throughout day at party

Meal 3: Shake - 5 oz. skim milk, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup blueberries, scoop 
           whey protein, tbs. NPB

Supplements: 4 fish oil pills, multi-v


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 16, 2005)

Way to stick with the SLDLs.  Once you get comfortable enough with form where you can start using a weight that really requires you to push your limits, you will know it.  You will be sitting down very slowly to take a crap the next day.  Haha.


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 17, 2005)

*Monday - 10/17*

Activities for Today

Cardio: None

Weights: First time doing Upper Body Push Dominant routine and it showed.

Flat DB Bench: 25# - 10; 30# - 8; 35# - 8; 40# - 8
Smith Machine: 125# - 8,8

WG Assisted Dips: -64# - 8; -52# - 8; -40# - 7 +1.5

Cybex Iso Incline Press: 25# - 8; 35# - 7, 25# - 8

Overhead DB Press: 20# - 8, 8, 8

Tricep Pull Down Rope Extensions: 50# - 8, 70# - 8, 7 + 1.5

Didn't feel good during this workout.  Had some pain in shoulder on db presses and smith machine press.  Hopefully I can build up to doing unassisted or weighted dips over time.  Incline press was pathetic as was overhead press.  I felt really tired going into these.  Skipped machine pullovers because of some pain in left shoulder.

Diet: 

Meal 1: 3 egg whites, 2 eggs, 2 slices ww toast

Meal 2: PWO Shake - 7 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 
           cup blueberries

Meal 3: 5 oz. canned salmon, sauteed peppers, mushrooms, onions, brocolli
           slice of ww bread with homeade almond spread

Meal 4  Shake - 7 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 
           cup blueberries

Meal 5: Cup 1% CC, scoop protein whey, 1 tbs. NPB


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 18, 2005)

hi there!! I don't think your doing too badly at all, at least your getting in there and being active...that's more than a lot of people do!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 18, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Didn't feel good during this workout.  Had some pain in shoulder on db presses and smith machine press.  Hopefully I can build up to doing unassisted or weighted dips over time.  Incline press was pathetic as was overhead press.  I felt really tired going into these.  Skipped machine pullovers because of some pain in left shoulder.


Eepp.. Ok... Where did you feel the pain in your shoulder? What type of pain was it? (sharp, grinding, dull)... Was your arm 'weak' or just painful?

Have you ever had a shoulder injury before?


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 18, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Eepp.. Ok... Where did you feel the pain in your shoulder? What type of pain was it? (sharp, grinding, dull)... Was your arm 'weak' or just painful?
> 
> Have you ever had a shoulder injury before?



It was just a dull achey pain in the center of my shoulder when I was using the Smith Machine to bench.  It was just a little painful.  I'll see what happens next time.  I've never had a shoulder injury before.


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 18, 2005)

*Tuesday - 10/18*

Activities for Today

Cardio: None, on the road for work today
Weights: None

Diet: 

Meal 1: Shake - Shake - 7 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 
           1/2 cup blueberries, 1 Tbs NPB

Meal 2: 6" Subway Club, no bacon, lettuce, tomato, onion, v and 0 dressing

Meal 3: Grilled Chicken Caesar Salad

Meal 4: Beef Tips, Tomatoes, Peppers, Brown Rice, Large Salad w/balsamic 
           vinegrate

Meal 5: Cup of Low Fat Cottage Cheese with Low Sugar Straberry Preserves

Supplements: 6 Fish Oil Pills, Multi-V


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey Steve!  

In terms of your shoulder - a dull pain doesn't sound like rotator cuff (which is one of the main shoulder things you have to worry about) but maybe stick to free weights (not the smith machine). This will prevent your form from being 'mis-aligned' by the machine. Also, make sure you stretch afterwards (esp your rotator cuff) and you might also want to do some rotator cuff strengthening exercises (external rotations) to help prevent you from running into trouble with biceps impingement.

How are things going? Have you done any measurements/weigh in's since your last results? Do you feel leaner?

If you want - it would be interesting to let us know about your blood test results too!! 

Diet looks tops (as always). 

Hope your shoulder is feeling better...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 19, 2005)

Injuries are part of any sport or workout programs.    Learn to work around them.   Emma has some good advise regarding sticking to free weights.    Make sure you really warmup your shoulder before you start with DB Presses.    Do some light stretching for your shoulder and some cardio to warm up your body before you hit the weights.


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 19, 2005)

*Emma-Leigh:*  I think your right, Emma, the Smith Machine just put me in a bad position.  The only reason I used it was because I couldn't find a spotter.  From now on, I'll just stick to dumbells.  At least until my left side starts to catch up with my right.

I did some light pressing with a dumbell this morning and it feels fine.  Must have just irritated something.



> Also, make sure you stretch afterwards (esp your rotator cuff) and you might also want to do some rotator cuff strengthening exercises (external rotations) to help prevent you from running into trouble with biceps impingement.



Do you know of any good website resources that show proper stretching techniques?  I do some of the stuff I used to do for baseball, but not sure if it targets the right muscles.



> How are things going? Have you done any measurements/weigh in's since your last results? Do you feel leaner?
> 
> If you want - it would be interesting to let us know about your blood test results too!!



Yes, I do feel leaner.  On Sunday, I'll take and post my updated measurements and weight.  This will be one month since the last update, so we'll see what the progress is.  I honestly don't know at this point, so it will be a suprise for me too.  I'll also have my bloodwork results back (Doctor appointment Friday to review them) and I'll post those as well.

Thanks for the inputs.

*Yellowmoomba:* Thanks for dropping in.  I will take the advice and incorporate more stretching and warmup.


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 19, 2005)

For those in the know out there, what are some good guidelines for rest intervals between sets?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 19, 2005)

I do my best around 75 seconds.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 19, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> For those in the know out there, what are some good guidelines for rest intervals between sets?


It depends on your loading.

If you are lifting heavy (under 6 reps) then you need much more rest for recovery (> 3 minutes).

If you are lifting from about 6-8 reps then something around 2-3 minutes is good.

8 to 12 reps can be anything between 45 seconds and 90 seconds depending.


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 19, 2005)

*Wednesday - October 19*

Activities for Today: On the road again for work. 

Diet:

Meal 1: 6" Turkey Sub on ww bun with lettuce, tomato, onion, mustard

Meal 2: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, 1 scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/4 cup 
           blueberries, 1 Tbs. NPB

Meal 3: 1 1/2 Cups Homade Chili made from: 1 1/2 lbs. 90:10 ground beef, 5 
           cloves garlic, 2 med. onions, 3 bell peppers, 16 oz. mushrooms, 1 qt.
           canned tomatoes from garden, 2 32 oz. cans chili beans, salt, 
           pepper, cumin and chili powder to taste

Meal 4: PWO Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, 1 scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 
           1/4 cup blueberries

Meal 5: Cup of Homeade Chili, 1/2 cup of 1% CC

Supplements: 6 fish oil pills, multi-v


Cardio: 8 minutes warmup on treadmill, stretching

Weights: Upper Body Pull Dominant

Assisted Chinups (palms facing): -82# - 9, 9, 8

T-Bar Rows (lying on incline): 50# - 8, 8, 6.5 + 2

Lat Pull Downs: 100# - 8, 8, 6; 87.5# - 8

Reverse Pec Deck: 70# - 8; 87.5# - 8, 6.5 + 2

Machine Lateral Raises: 85# - 7; 70# - 8, 8, 10

Shrugs: 100# - 8; 120# - 8, 8

I liked the reverse pec deck better than the face pulls because I felt like my form was inconsistent with the face pulls.  Didn't realize there were 3 5# doughnuts on the lateral raise machine.  No wonder the first set felt so difficult.  Ready to move up in weight on the assisted chinups and lateral raises.


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 20, 2005)

*Thursday 10/20*

Activities for Today

Weights: None

Cardio: Eliptical Trainer - 17 Min. on Cross Training Program

          Stationary Bike - 25 Min on Strength Program, 16.9 mph avg.

Diet: 

Meal 1: 1 1/2 Cups Homemade Chili (see Oct. 19 for ingredients), 2 slices ww
           bread

Meal 2: 1/2 cup 1% CC, med. tomato, 1/2 avocado

Meal 3: 14 oz. can of grilled chicken gumbo soup

Meal 4: Can of salmon on 2 slices ww toast w/horseradish sauce

Meal 5: PWO Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 
           cup blueberries

Meal 6: Cup 1% CC, 1 tbs. NPB

Supplements: 6 Fish Oil Pills, Multi-V

Notes: Emma, any comments on the chili?  The batch was 4 quarts.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 21, 2005)

Hey Steve!

How are you feeling after yesterday's workout?



> 1 1/2 Cups Homade Chili made from: 1 1/2 lbs. 90:10 ground beef, 5
> cloves garlic, 2 med. onions, 3 bell peppers, 16 oz. mushrooms, 1 qt.
> canned tomatoes from garden, 2 32 oz. cans chili beans, salt,
> pepper, cumin and chili powder to taste


This looks pretty good! 4 quarts? Hmmm... That is about 3.75L right? (~16 american cups). So it makes a pretty big batch!? 1.5 cups might not be enough for you in terms of complete protein - 1.5 pounds of beef = 675g = 24 oz and 24 oz in 16 cups = 1.5 oz per cup = 2.25 pounds of beef per cup.

Or am I calculating that wrong? 

But it will have a good deal of healthy carbs (beans and onion) and fibre! 

Was it yummy?

If you wanted to make it leaner you could use turkey - something like:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=27246

And then you coul add some avocado or olive oil to increase the healthy fats (rather than have the sat. fats from the beef). I would also be tempted to have a little more fibrous vegetables (could you add some brocolli?).

Hope you had a good day!


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 21, 2005)

> How are you feeling after yesterday's workout?


I feel great.  No shoulder pain.  Today is Leg Day.  So back to trying the squats and slds's again!



> This looks pretty good! 4 quarts? Hmmm... That is about 3.75L right? (~16 american cups). So it makes a pretty big batch!? 1.5 cups might not be enough for you in terms of complete protein - 1.5 pounds of beef = 675g = 24 oz and 24 oz in 16 cups = 1.5 oz per cup = 2.25 pounds of beef per cup.
> 
> Or am I calculating that wrong?
> 
> ...



Yes, you calculated that right and yes, it is really good.  I suppose I should add about 15g of protein to the meal and maybe top it with some avocado.

You can add whatever veggies you like to it.  Brocolli would be really good.  I have a really good recipie for a one pot seafood dish with rice.  I'll share that one next time I make it.  It is definitely leaner and has more protein per serving.  I like the one pot stuff.  Less to clean up and lasts for several meals.


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 21, 2005)

*Blood Test Results 10/21/5*

I had my doctor's appointment today to review my state of health.  Here are the results:

Blood Pressure: 110/80

Resting Heart Rate: 58 bpm

Total Cholesterol: 151
HDL Cholesterol:   33
LDL Cholesterol:    96

Trigliceride:          112

TSH:                   .93

Alanine Aminotransferase (SGPT): 74

Notes: Blood pressure is really good for me.  This is typically 140-150/85-90
          Total cholesterol is much improved.  This was 240 before I went on 
          Lescol and started to eat right and exercise.  Doctor wants to see if 
          new diet and exercise can increase my HDL to >40.  Will check again
          in three months.  My Trigliceride count was 444 on one test a year 
          ago    My liver enzymes are slightly elevated (Ref Range is 21-
          72) He wants me to have a Liver Panel done just to be sure nothing is
          going on.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 21, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I had my doctor's appointment today to review my state of health.  Here are the results:
> 
> Blood Pressure: 110/80
> 
> ...



Hey man, sounds like you're not doing too bad.  That is quite an amazing improvement from a year ago!  Diet and exercise rules.


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 21, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hey man, sounds like you're not doing too bad.  That is quite an amazing improvement from a year ago!  Diet and exercise rules.



Thanks Cow.  Actually, those improvements are probably largely from the last month and a half when I made the commitment to change my lifestyle.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 21, 2005)

.


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 21, 2005)

Billie: Thanks for the encouragement


Activities for Today

Diet:

Meal 1: 1 1/2 cups homemade chili, 1/2 cup CC

Meal 2: PWO Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 
           cup blueberries

Meal 3: 6 oz. canned salmon on ww bread with 1/2 avocado, horseradish

Meal 4: 6 oz. Shrimp, 1/2 cup brown rice

Meal 5: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup 
           blueberries, 1 tbs. npb


Cardio: 8 minutes stationary bike for warmup

Weights: Legs

Free Squats: Bar - 6; 95# - 6; 135# - 8, 8; 155# - 8

SLDL: Bar - 8; 95# - 8, 8, 8

Leg Press: 310 - 8, 8, 10

Prone Leg Curls: 70# - 8, 8, 8

Rotary Calf: 230# - 8, 10

Standing Calf Raise: 200# - 8, 8

Upped weight on free squats this time, think I can go higher next time.  SLDL's feel akward, but better than last time.  Leg press can be upped next time.  Leg curls are right on this time, will try to increase next time.  Rotary and Standing Calf burned me out on final reps.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 21, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I had my doctor's appointment today to review my state of health.  Here are the results:
> 
> Blood Pressure: 110/80
> 
> ...



  :bounce:    :bounce:    :bounce:    :bounce:    :bounce:    :bounce:    :bounce:    :bounce: ​
Woo hoo!! That is amazing Steve! 110/80  You have to be happy with that!  And a RHR of 58!  That is really impressive! Your cholesterol and trig. are looking 100% better too - WOW!! 

What did your doc say? Was he pleased? 

I can't wait to see how things continue to improve for you! If those results don't motivate you and show you what you can do when you put your mind to it then nothing will!!

Congratulations!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 21, 2005)

Good to see that you're becoming more confident with squatting and SLDLs.  These two movements will definitely help you pack some serious meat onto your wheels when you get comfortable enough to start busting ass.  Looks like squats have already gone up quite a bit!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 21, 2005)

wow, what improvements!  Those SLDL will come along in no time!


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 22, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> What did your doc say? Was he pleased?
> 
> I can't wait to see how things continue to improve for you! If those results don't motivate you and show you what you can do when you put your mind to it then nothing will!!



Actually, this is a new doctor for me, since I moved here from St. Louis last year.  He isn't really familiar with the "dark side" of my previously unhealthy lifestyle.  He was happy with the results and said that I may be able to cut my cholesterol dose in half if this keeps up.  He says that due to genetics I'll probably have to always take something for it.  I'll try and prove him wrong  

I'm excited about the results I'm seeing and want to see how far I can take it.  Thanks again for all your help Emma, your advice and comments help keep me on track and motivated.  My wife thanks you too, even though she's started to refer to you as the "other woman" since I'm always saying "Emma says to do this" or "Emma suggests I eat this".

*Billie and Cowpimp:* Sheesh!, I'm not sure I can handle waking up to this much flattery every morning.  Thanks for the positive encouragement.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 22, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> My wife thanks you too, even though she's started to refer to you as the "other woman" since I'm always saying "Emma says to do this" or "Emma suggests I eat this".



Haha!  That's some funny stuff.  Her knowledge is definitely a great asset to these forums.  It's people like her that keep me here despite all the riff raff.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 22, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> He says that due to genetics I'll probably have to always take something for it.  I'll try and prove him wrong


I think you can do this to a certain extent. 

Long term use of fish oils and eating a diet rich in mono-unsaturated fats, fibre (esp soluble fibre), anti-oxidants and phyto-nutrients have all been shown to have marked effects on blood cholesterol and I believe that you can eventually alter your liver gene expression so you produce a better lipid profile.... 

I come from a family where my father has high cholesterol levels and my results are REALLY good and, although I might not have inherited the 'bad genes' (as my mother has good cholesterol) it does prove that genetics are not everything.

So just stick to it and see what your next results bring. 



> Thanks again for all your help Emma, your advice and comments help keep me on track and motivated.  My wife thanks you too, even though she's started to refer to you as the "other woman" since I'm always saying "Emma says to do this" or "Emma suggests I eat this".


You are welcome! I am glad that it is proving to be beneficial! 

LOL -  please say hello to your wife for me too!!


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 24, 2005)

*10/24 Measurement Updates*

It's been one month since I updated my measurements:

9/23.........................10/23

Age: 34
Height: 5'-10"
Weight: 189#.............186#

Neck: 17"..................16.75"
Chest: 43 1/4"............43 5/8"
Shoulders: 49"............49.5"
Upper Arm: 14 1/4"......14 1/8"
Waist: 40 1/8"............37 3/4"
Thighs: 22"................21"

Body Fat: 18%...........12.3%

Well, some of this I'm happy with (waist in particular).  Some is perplexing (weight in particular).  Overall I'm satisfied (especially when combined with the blood work results).


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 24, 2005)

wow...fantastic results in just a month!!! I'm impressed..especially with the inches lost on your waist...great job!


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 24, 2005)

Saturday, October 22 - Sunday, October 23

These were non-typical diet days for me.  Saturday was a clean day, but I didn't eat nearly enough calories and Sunday was a big cheat day.  I won't bore anyone with the details here.

Cardio: None Saturday, 2 1/2 hour intense backpacking hike through thick, hilly brush country on Sunday.  This was a great workout!

Weights: None either day.

Wednesday, Thursday will be very difficult diet days because I will be at a convention in Chicago, where convenience is not good and price of everything is expensive.  Also, because of schedule, weights will be Tuesday, Friday, Saturday or Sunday this week.  I will try to get in cardio on Monday, Wednesday, Thursday as well.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 24, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> 9/23.........................10/23
> 
> Age: 34
> Height: 5'-10"
> ...


 Dear Lordy Steve!! Those are fabulous results!! 

You have gained inches in your arms, shoulder, chest... but have dropped your waist by nearly 3 inches! 

Argggg... You can not ASK for better results than that!! Woo hoo!!

*YAY YOU!*
​
I also think your weight is GREAT! You don't particularly need to lose a lot of weight - it is simply a matter of swapping the tissue types! 

I am speechless... On top of your improved blood results that is just amazing....  Congratulations. You truly deserve those results.


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 24, 2005)

*Billie:* Thanks again for the encouragement, I'm kinda suprised myself.  I guess its not much of a shock though, when I consider my previous eating (too much of too much junk)/ Drinking (too much of the alcohol/soda variety)/ Exercise (not much of anything) habits.

*Emma:*  Thanks  .  I'd still like to get down to around 172-174 or to where my 34's fit comfortably.  Then I can try a serious bulk, without having to worry as much about gaining too much fat.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 24, 2005)

Nice job BM!!   THAT'S progress!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 24, 2005)

*Monday - October 24*

Activities for Today:  Decided to lift tonight and hope to be able to lift Thursday night if I get back from Chicago early enough.

Cardio: 5 minutes warmup on treadmill

Weights: Upper Body Push Dominant

DB Flat Bench: 25# - 8, 8; 40# - 8, 8, 10

WG Assisted Dips: -40 - 8, 8, 8

Cybex Incline Iso Press: 30# - 8, 8, 7

Tricep Pushdown (V-Bar): 70# - 8; 90# - 8; 110# - 8

Overhead DB Press: 25# - 8, 8, 6

Notes: Increased weights/reps in everything.  Going to have to ditch the cybex incline press since it makes my left shoulder feel like it's rotatin akwardly and I almost have to snap it and my elbows to lock out a rep.  Tricep pushdowns went up alot with v-bar attachment and flat presses seem more stable to me in my form.


Diet: 

Meal 1: 2 slices ww toast w/almond spread, 1/2 cup 1%cc

Meal 2: Chinese Buffet (It was a work thing) General's Chicken, brown fried 
           rice, salad bar (they didn't even have V and O or lo cal dressing)

Meal 3: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop of protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2
           cup blueberries, tbs. peanut butter

Meal 4: 1/2 cup 1% cc and 2 slices homemade pizza made from: ww boboli 
           crust, small ammount of canned pizza sauce, 1/2 cup mozzerella  
           cheese, sauteed swiss chard and onions, processed ham

Meal 5: PWO Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop of protein whey, 1/2 cup oats,
           1/2 cup blueberries, tbs. peanut butter

Meal 6: 4 oz. canned salmon, 1/2 cup 1% cc, 1/2 avocado

Supplements: 4 Fish Oil Pills, Multi-V

Notes: My diet has been poor the last two days.  Sunday is o.k. for this since it is my cheat day, but today was really not too good.  Especially with trip to Chicago on Wednesday, Thursday.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 24, 2005)

Lookin' good man.  You did what every bodybuilder yearns to do: cut fat and gain muscle at the same time.  Congratulations!


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 25, 2005)

*Tuesday - 10/25*

Activities for Today: Traveled by car to Chicago for trade show

Cardio: None

Weights: None

Diet:

Meal 1: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, 1/2 cup oatmeal, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup blueberries, 1 Tbs. NPB

Meal 2: Can of salmon, 1/2 avocado, 1/2 Tbs. light mayo, 2 slices ww bread

Meal 3: Can of salmon, 1/2 avocado, 1/2 Tbs. light mayo, 2 slices ww bread

Meal 4: 6 jumbo shrimp stuffed with crab, 1 cup wild rice, 4 pieces asparagus

Supplements: 6 fish oil pills, multi-v

Notes: Eating a can of salmon and 1/2 avocado on only 2 slices of ww bread while driving on expressway is a messy proposition.  Did this twice.  Will do cardio tomorrow morning.

*Yellowmoomba, Cowpimp:* Thanks guys


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 26, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Meal 1: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, 1/2 cup oatmeal, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup blueberries, 1 Tbs. NPB
> 
> Meal 2: Can of salmon, 1/2 avocado, 1/2 Tbs. light mayo, 2 slices ww bread
> 
> ...




Gosh this all sounds yummy!  Salmon and avocado go REALLY well together! And shrimp with crab and wild rice!! 



> Notes: Eating a can of salmon and 1/2 avocado on only 2 slices of ww bread while driving on expressway is a messy proposition.


LOL - Trust me - after years of eating oats and cottage cheese in the car on the way to work I sympathise completely!! But you do get used to it - I could nearly manage to drive with no hands now! 




Have fun with cardio tomorrow - sweat lots for me!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 26, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> It's been one month since I updated my measurements:
> 
> 9/23.........................10/23
> 
> ...


Wow, over 2 1/2 inches off your waist in one month?!?! Damn nice work   Don't be perplexed about the weight.  Worry about how you look and measurements more than the weight.  I mean you dropped 3 pounds but almost 6% of your bodyfat.  That means you are becoming more solid.  That is what we want!  I look at myself and I have been hovering at the same weight now for a good few months, but I definitely look smaller than I used to, but I weigh the same, so I just assume I am more solid now and that is a good thing, so keep up the good work, you are going in the right direction big time


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 26, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Wow, over 2 1/2 inches off your waist in one month?!?! Damn nice work   Don't be perplexed about the weight.  Worry about how you look and measurements more than the weight.  I mean you dropped 3 pounds but almost 6% of your bodyfat.  That means you are becoming more solid.  That is what we want!  I look at myself and I have been hovering at the same weight now for a good few months, but I definitely look smaller than I used to, but I weigh the same, so I just assume I am more solid now and that is a good thing, so keep up the good work, you are going in the right direction big time



Hi Stewart20, thanks for stopping in.  Well, I guess the ONE advantage of neglecting diet and exercise for so long is that you can achieve some fast initial results.  I'm not exactly sure how accurate the bf readings are.  I do them at home with a set of calipers.  I do them several times to make sure, so I guess that if it isn't totally accurate, at least it is relative to the last time.  I feel great about how things are going and hope to make it a lifetime commitment!





> Have fun with cardio tomorrow - sweat lots for me!



*Emma:* Will do.  Diet may not be too good today, but less decent calories is better than a pile of junky ones, right


----------



## Pylon (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice results, B.  What's the target?


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 26, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice results, B.  What's the target?



Thanks Pylon. It was 172, but if I keep my waistline heading in the right direction it will probably be when I can wear all my 34's very comfortably again.  Then I'd like to try a bulk to put on some muscle.  Funny thing is I didn't even know the terms "cut" and "bulk" in a fitness sense a month and a half ago.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 26, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Thanks Pylon. It was 172, but if I keep my waistline heading in the right direction it will probably be when I can wear all my 34's very comfortably again. Then I'd like to try a bulk to put on some muscle. Funny thing is I didn't even know the terms "cut" and "bulk" in a fitness sense a month and a half ago.


 Yeah, you learn all kinds of stuff when you hang around here...


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 26, 2005)

*Wednesday - 10/26*

Activities for Today: At Trade Show in Chicago.  Walked alot.

Weights: None

Cardio: Stationary Bike - 40 Min. Hills Level 10 - 13.82 miles


Diet: Missed breakfast because of damn extra inning baseball game last night.

Meal 1: Very large salad w/ff french dressing, about a cup of cottage cheese

Meal 2: Cup of tomato based fish chowder, Shrimp and Scallop stir fry with veggies in some sweet sauce with noodles.

Supplements: 6 fish oil pills, multi-v

No alcoholic beverages for 2 trade show/conventions in a row.  Had a sample of liquid peanut butter at trade show.  Unfortunately it is not available for retail at this point.  It would be an awesome addition to cottage cheese and protein shakes if it were.  Will be home tomorrow when show ends and do pull dominant upper body Friday morning, legs Sunday.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah...I'm going to need a little more info beofre I can pass judgement on the idea of "liquid" PB.  Isn't all PB kinda liquid?  Also, is it natty PB, or full o' sugar?  What is the consistency?  Does it come in chunky?  Is it in a tube?  Bottle?  Individual packs?  More info, man!


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 26, 2005)

*Pylon:*

Liquid Peanut Butter is made by Superior Nut Company.  The website says it is all natural.  I'll try to get a copy of the nutritional info tomorrow at the show.  

It is a flowable liquid.  They were pumping it out of a canister at the show.  It has the consitancy of say, hot fudge, but you don't have to heat it.  Not sure about shelf life, but it tastes great and would mix easily with alot of stuff.  You can buy two 40 oz. jars for $18.95.


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 27, 2005)

*Liquid Peanut Butter*

For those interested, here is the nutritional info for the liquid peanut butter discussed in previous journal entrys.

Ingredients: Peanuts, cottonseed and/or peanut oil, high fructose corn syrup, salt

Serving Size: 2 Tbs.

Calories: 204

Total Fat: 16g
Saturated Fat: 2.5g
Cholesterol: 0mg
Sodium: 180mg
Total Carbohydrates: 9g
Dietary Fiber: 1g
Sugars: 3g
Protein: 6g

It's only available online at Superior Nut Company 

I thought it tasted great and the mixing properties are a major benefit, but I think I'll stick with NPB.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 27, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Ingredients: Peanuts, cottonseed and/or peanut oil, high fructose corn syrup, salt
> 
> Serving Size: 2 Tbs.
> 
> ...






> I thought it tasted great and the mixing properties are a major benefit, but I think I'll stick with NPB.


 

I agree completely!!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 27, 2005)

Hmm...interesting....but anything with HFCS is nothing to be taken lightly.


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 27, 2005)

*Thursday - 10/27*

Well, I got stuck in Chicago for another night.  Had to stay over to represent the company at a manufacturer's cocktail party this evening.  I didn't eat alot today, but what I ate wasn't really good.  No Alcohol.

Meal 1: Veggie omlette consisting of 3 eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes, onions and peppers with two slices ww toast w/peanut butter.

Meal 3: Snacked on various foods at WWFE

Meal 3: Chicken/Portabella in tomato based sauce with pasta

Cardio: None (walked alot in the city)

Weights: None


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 27, 2005)

*Notes*

Just some random notes:

My arms looked alot bigger a few weeks ago.  However, now I have some definite cuts on the tricep side.  When I flex my triceps, I can actually see an outline of a horseshoe beginning to poke through.  My biceps actually have the beginnigs of a peak developing on them.  I've never seen that before.

When I face the mirror and tighten my core, my obliques show through down to a line just below parallel to my navel.  It's hard to tell with the abs since I have a very nasty, meaty scar on my belly from a past surgery, but the upper ones are starting to look decent.  I'm starting to see some definition in my chest as well, which has always been pretty undefined.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 28, 2005)

Sounds like the mirror is telling you what the scale can't.  Well done!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 29, 2005)

Hey there BM! Just read through your journal! WOW! You're doing awesome! Keep it up!


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 29, 2005)

*Saturday 10/29*

*GG:* Thanks, I appreciate it.

Well, this has not been a productive week from a workout or diet standpoint.  I went to a Halloween party tonight with my wife and son.  Nothing good for me to eat there.  Ate some things I probably shouldn't have.  Back at it with nose to the grindstone tomorrow starting with upper body pull dominant and a clean diet.

It was cold this past week, which brings an end to the garden.  Tore things out and put it to bed for the winter.  So sad not to have fresh tomatoes and peppers anymore.  Maybe sweet potatoes next year..........
Will be planting a couple hundred bulbs tomorrow along with some Hostas and Black Eyed Susans that I got from my mom's house on the way home from Chicago.


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 30, 2005)

*Sunday - 10/30*

Activities for Today: Lots of yard work

Cardio: 8 minutes on stationary bike - strength level 6 for warmup

Weights: Upper Body Pull Dominant

Assisted Pullups: -76# - 8, 7, 4 + 1

Lying T-Bar Rows: 50# - 8, 8, 7 + 1

Lat Pull Downs: 100# - 8, 8, 8

Reverse Pec Deck: 87.5# - 8, 7, 8

Machine Lateral Raise: 80# - 7; 75# - 7, 70# - 8

Shrugs: 130# - 8, 8, 8

*** I'd like a little feedback on this workout day.  Should I scrap some of the machine work and replace with free weights.  If so, what exercises.  I just don't feel too good about this format, primarily the lying t-bars and the reverse pec deck.

Diet: 

Meal 1: 2 eggs, 4 egg whites, 2 slices whole wheat toast

Meal 2: PWO Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup blueberries

Meal 3: 7 oz. canned salmon, 1 cup brown rice, swiss chard sauteed in olive oil, balsamic vinegar

Meal 4: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup blueberries, 1 Tbs. NPB

Meal 5: 6 oz. shrimp, 1 cup brown rice

Meal 6: 1/2 Cup of 1% CC, mixed veggies, balsamic vinegar


----------



## Devlin (Oct 30, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> It was cold this past week, *which brings an end to the garden*.  Tore things out and put it to bed for the winter.  *So sad not to have fresh tomatoes and peppers anymore*.  Maybe sweet potatoes next year..........
> Will be planting a couple hundred bulbs tomorrow along with some Hostas and Black Eyed Susans that I got from my mom's house on the way home from Chicago.



Fresh garden veges is what I love about summer and hate when it comes to an end.  While I don't grow any myself (live in an apartment) I do buy from the local farmers market weekly until the season ends.


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 30, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Fresh garden veges is what I love about summer and hate when it comes to an end.  While I don't grow any myself (live in an apartment) I do buy from the local farmers market weekly until the season ends.



Do you have a balcony?  I grow alot of herbs and things in containers on my deck.  Container herb gardens look nice and you would be suprised how much you can grow in only a couple of 12" pots.  You can grow tomatoes too, you just have to learn which shoots to prune so they don't get bushy.


----------



## Devlin (Oct 30, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Do you have a balcony?  I grow alot of herbs and things in containers on my deck.  Container herb gardens look nice and you would be suprised how much you can grow in only a couple of 12" pots.  You can grow tomatoes too, you just have to learn which shoots to prune so they don't get bushy.



Not until this past Aug. Thinking I will be planting container garden next spring.  As for tomatoes, I haven't had much luck growing them, plus one of my boss's clients grows the best tomoatoes and gives them to me


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 31, 2005)

*Monday - 10/31*

Activities for Today

Weights: None

Cardio: 12 min treadmill (3.7 mph); 12 min eliptical trainer (hills); 16 min. stationary bike (strength program, level 6)  16.3 mph avg.

Diet: 

Meal 1: 2 eggs, 4 egg whites, 2 slices ww bread

Meal 2: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, 1 scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup blueberries, 1/2 cup oats, 1 Tbs. NPB

Meal 3: 1 1/2 cups chicken, tomato, brown rice, black bean crock pot stew

Meal 4: PWO Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, 1 scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup blueberries, 1/2 cup oats

Meal 5: 2 cups chicken, tomato, brown rice, black bean crock pot stew

Meal 6: 1 cup 1% CC, 1 Tbs. NPB


----------



## Pylon (Oct 31, 2005)

Nice use of different cardio machines to keep things fresh!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 1, 2005)

*Tuesday 11/1*

*Pylon:* Yea, truth is cardio bores me to tears.  Somedays breaking it up into chunks like that helps pass the time quicker.

Activities for today

Cardio: 8 minutes on stationary bike for warmup - strength setting, level 6

Weights: 

Squats: 95# - 8; 135# - 8; 155# - 8; 165# - 8 

Rotary Calf: 250# - 10; 290# - 10

Standing Calf Raise: 200# - 10, 10

Leg Press: 330 - 8, 8; 340 - 10

RDL - 135# - 8, 8, 8

Seated Leg Curl: 70# - 8, 8, 8

I felt really good in the gym today.  Squats and leg press went up in weight.  I think I could have done more in squats, but was a little worried about keeping form and adding weight.  Leg press and rotary calf went up a bunch in weight.  RDL's I feel like I could pull alot more weight, but I'm trying to nail down my form.  These still feel funny to me and I don't know what to do to fix it.

Diet:

Meal 1: 1 1/2 cups Chicken, tomato, rice, black bean crock pot stew

Meal 2: PWO Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup blueberries, scoop protein whey

Meal 3: 1 1/2 cups Chicken, tomato, rice, black bean crock pot stew

Meal 4: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup blueberries, scoop protein whey, 1 Tbs. NPB

Meal 5: Cup of CC, 1 Tbs. NPB

Supplements: 4 Fish oil pills, multi-v


----------



## Pylon (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice work, BM.  Don't rush yourself on squats and RDLs.  The extra time you take to nail down form will pay off!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 1, 2005)

Pylon, you'll appreciate the picture of my son that I posted in my gallery.  Way to go all out on your Halloween costume.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 2, 2005)

> Weights: Upper Body Pull Dominant
> 
> Assisted Pullups: -76# - 8, 7, 4 + 1
> 
> ...




I don't know what lying t-bar rows are?

Do your bicep curls on pull day also (if you are doing any).

I would include some free weight exercises Just because I prefer them better.  Some exercises I like are:

One arm DB row
Bent over BB row
DB bent over row (both arms at same time)
prone incline db face pull
cable face pull
upright row


----------



## Pylon (Nov 2, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Pylon, you'll appreciate the picture of my son that I posted in my gallery. Way to go all out on your Halloween costume.


 Very nice!  Teach em early, that's my motto. 

 How old is the boy?


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I don't know what lying t-bar rows are?
> 
> Do your bicep curls on pull day also (if you are doing any).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the inputs P

I think lying t-bar rows are the same as prone incline face pulls, only its a lever arm that you load plates on.

I don't do any bicep curling right now.

I think I should ditch the reverse pec deck and machine lateral raises for bent over rows and upright rows.  you agree?


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 2, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Very nice!  Teach em early, that's my motto.
> 
> How old is the boy?


Thanks Pylon, He is 2 1/2.  Yours?  Too bad I don't live in St. Louis any more.  We could have hooked up for a ballgame and taken the kids.

Take care


----------



## Pylon (Nov 2, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Thanks Pylon, He is 2 1/2. Yours? Too bad I don't live in St. Louis any more. We could have hooked up for a ballgame and taken the kids.
> 
> Take care


 Just about the same age.  Bday Jan 28th.

 I got to take him for the last weekend at Busch.  He somehow slept thru the frist 6 innings.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 2, 2005)

looking good in here Boiler.....how do you feel since you've been working so hard??


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 2, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> looking good in here Boiler.....how do you feel since you've been working so hard??


Thanks B, I feel really good about things.  Feels good to be more productive.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 2, 2005)

*Wednesday - 11/2*

Really miserable day today.  I have had a crampy feeling in my left lower abdomin since Monday morning.  It was getting more painful so I called the hospital and spoke with a nurse to get an opinion.  After reviewing my history, which includes an abdominal tumor in 2002, she said I needed to come in tonight and get some tests done.  Well, 7 hours later after blood tests, test for colon bleeding (this is not pleasant) a full abdominal ultrasound and ct scan I find out I have Diverticulosis.  Now I'm on a couple of antibiotics and a pain killer.  Next, I have to schedule a colonoscopy     .  So ends my long day


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 3, 2005)

what is Diverticulosis???


----------



## Pylon (Nov 3, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Really miserable day today. I have had a crampy feeling in my left lower abdomin since Monday morning. It was getting more painful so I called the hospital and spoke with a nurse to get an opinion. After reviewing my history, which includes an abdominal tumor in 2002, she said I needed to come in tonight and get some tests done. Well, 7 hours later after blood tests, test for colon bleeding (this is not pleasant) a full abdominal ultrasound and ct scan I find out I have Diverticulosis. Now I'm on a couple of antibiotics and a pain killer. Next, I have to schedule a colonoscopy    .  So ends my long day


 Sorry to hear it.  What will that do to your lifting schedule?


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 3, 2005)

*Good morning Billie and Pylon.*  Diverticulitis is basicly an infection of the large intestine.  The way I understand it is their little nubs lining the inner wall of the intestine and sometimes undigested food can get trapped in them and result in irritation that becomes infected.  There is a worse thing called diverticular bleeding, which I don't have.  

It's treated with antibiotics and It shouldn't have an effect on my workout program except that it will be painful for a few days until the infection goes down.  I have Vicodan for this  At least its not a major setback like a hernia or even something worse like I had before.  I will back at the gym this evening to continue on.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 3, 2005)

Vicodan!  Ask for it by name!

 Hope it clears up quickly.  It's just another test that would set back a mere mortal.  That's why we're different than them.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 3, 2005)

Arggg.... Seems I have missed HEAPS in here! Eep!! I am sorry Steve! 

I can't stay long but I just wanted to pop in and say hello... 

It sounds like you are having a bit of bad luck at the moment - that can be a rather uncomfortable condition.

If you want to read some more about it there is some good information:
http://digestive.niddk.nih.gov/ddiseases/pubs/diverticulosis/index.htm
http://healthlink.mcw.edu/article/1013634026.html

But it does look like your doc has it under control and that you are not feeling too bad - which is great! 

Anyway - I'll have to talk more later! I have to go now...

Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 3, 2005)

> I think I should ditch the reverse pec deck and machine lateral raises for bent over rows and upright rows. you agree?



sounds like a good plan.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 3, 2005)

*Thursday 11/3*

*Pylon:* You crack me up! Good to have you around.
*Emma:* I know you are real busy, thanks for for taking time to stop in.

Activities for Today: After being up alot of the night and having to drink contrast for the tests, my guts were feeling lousy.  So, my diet today was mostly good old chicken noodle soup and the usual PWO shake.

Cardio: 8 minutes warmup walking on treadmill and stretching.

Weights:

DB Flat Press: 45# - 8, 8, 8

Dips: -34# - 8, 8, 8

Incline DB Press: 35# - 6; 30# - 8, 8

V-Grip Tricep Pushdown: 100# - 10; 120# - 8, 8

Overhead DB Press: 30# - 8, 3; 25# - 6

Well this was a bittersweet workout.  The sweet parts were that I increased weight on the flat press, dips and pushdowns.  The bitter part is that I have an uncomfortable feeling in the incline press range of motion.  I need to find a different exercise here.  Something just does not feel right in the rotator cuff area and I don't want to chance injuring it.  This messed up my overhead press as well, although I think these will be fine if I eliminate incline presses.  Any thoughts on this are welcome.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 3, 2005)

> Well this was a bittersweet workout. The sweet parts were that I increased weight on the flat press, dips and pushdowns. The bitter part is that I have an uncomfortable feeling in the incline press range of motion. I need to find a different exercise here. Something just does not feel right in the rotator cuff area and I don't want to chance injuring it. This messed up my overhead press as well, although I think these will be fine if I eliminate incline presses. Any thoughts on this are welcome.





Press in the sagital plane.

This works especially well for DB overhead presses.  If you look in a mirror when you have the DBs at shoulder level, your elbows are pointing directly out to the side (the frontal plane).  Now, if you rotate them so that they are pointing straight ahead (sagital plane) or if you move them so that they are not quite ahead and not quite to the side but right in between, like a 45 degree angle (the scapular plane) you will have effectivly moved the supraspinatus (one of your rotator cuff muscles) out of the way of the head of the humerous so that it doesn't get jammed and pinched within the joint.  It is much safer and will feel a lot better.

How do you do it on incline DB press?  Simple, you don't flare your elbows out but keep them in closer near (but not completely touching) your body, almost like a close grip bench press.  You will have to use less weight when doing it like this but it should feel better on the shoulder.

I can't believe that you don't get pain when you dips.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Press in the sagital plane.
> 
> This works especially well for DB overhead presses.  If you look in a mirror when you have the DBs at shoulder level, your elbows are pointing directly out to the side (the frontal plane).  Now, if you rotate them so that they are pointing straight ahead (sagital plane) or if you move them so that they are not quite ahead and not quite to the side but right in between, like a 45 degree angle (the scapular plane) you will have effectivly moved the supraspinatus (one of your rotator cuff muscles) out of the way of the head of the humerous so that it doesn't get jammed and pinched within the joint.  It is much safer and will feel a lot better.
> 
> ...



I would have never even thought to try this.  I'll give it a shot next time.  I don't really get much pain with my elbows out, but it feels funny on the left side and very weak.  Like something needs to get out of the way, as you described above.  I don't feel any of this on dips.  I've been doing them wide grip and have been getting stronger on them.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm sure you just loved downing that contrast media.  Atleast you found out what it is and it can be treated.  Just make sure you take all of the antibiotic.  Intestinal infections can be nasty.  Do you eat yogurt daily? You may want to so you can try and avoid tossing the natural bacterial gut flora  off balance.  Its also good to see you getting right back into the gym.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 3, 2005)

Devlin:  LOL, You must have been typing here the same time I was typing in yours.  Well, that whole thing sucked.  At least I wasn't feeling physically sick, just pain.  I haven't been eating much yogurt lately.  I guess I'll add it back to my diet for a while.  Take care.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 3, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Devlin:  LOL, You must have been typing here the same time I was typing in yours.  Well, that whole thing sucked.  At least I wasn't feeling physically sick, just pain.  I haven't been eating much yogurt lately.  I guess I'll add it back to my diet for a while.  Take care.



LOL...I think so.  I get a bit a deja vu reading about pain.  That's what I went thru after I had radiation except add in puking and diarrhea for 3 days before boss at work took me to hospital.  Yes I continued to work all 3 days.  Talk about dehydration. If you don't want to add in yogurt, pick up some probiotics instead.  Opps wait, not sure if human grade probiotics are available over the counter so yogurt may be it.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 3, 2005)

Looks like you're sticking with it pretty good.  Glad to see some nice consistency in here.

I stumbled across this article today in reference to strengthening the rotator cuff muscles, and potentialy eliminating some pain associated with certain lifts:

http://www.ironmanmagazine.com/archive/index7-detailarch.php?pid=1333


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 3, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Looks like you're sticking with it pretty good.  Glad to see some nice consistency in here.
> 
> I stumbled across this article today in reference to strengthening the rotator cuff muscles, and potentialy eliminating some pain associated with certain lifts:
> 
> http://www.ironmanmagazine.com/archive/index7-detailarch.php?pid=1333


Cowpimp, thanks for the interesting read.  I'm going to incorporate those three exercises into my routine.  I think they could be done independently of regular weight training days and at home since it is isolating that muscle group.  Look for them in future editions of Boilermaker Cut Down.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 4, 2005)

*Friday - 11/4*

Leaving this afternoon to go up north to the cabin to do some duck hunting.  I won't have internet access so I'll be away from my journal until Monday.  I've packed plenty of salmon, kidney beans, brown rice, veggies and protein whey to get me through.  Hoping to stock up on a bunch of fast food!............mallards, teal and wigeon.  Have a good weekend, people.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 4, 2005)

mmm...duck fat....it's like liquid love, only tastier....


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 4, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Cowpimp, thanks for the interesting read.  I'm going to incorporate those three exercises into my routine.  I think they could be done independently of regular weight training days and at home since it is isolating that muscle group.  Look for them in future editions of Boilermaker Cut Down.



I hope it does you some good sir!

Also, have a good trip.  It's nice to get out into nature sometimes.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 4, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Looks like you're sticking with it pretty good.  Glad to see some nice consistency in here.
> 
> I stumbled across this article today in reference to strengthening the rotator cuff muscles, and potentialy eliminating some pain associated with certain lifts:
> 
> http://www.ironmanmagazine.com/archive/index7-detailarch.php?pid=1333


 Good article, CP.  I'm not sure I understand the last move on the list, but I may add them in as well.  They don't sound too time consuming, and if they can help avoid shoulder problems, they would be worth the effort.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 4, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Leaving this afternoon to go up north to the cabin to do some duck hunting.  I won't have internet access so I'll be away from my journal until Monday...


 Have a good time while away steve! 

Stay safe and see you when you return....


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 9, 2005)

*Wednesday 11/9*

Well, its been a while since my last update.  I was up north until Monday evening, then on the road for work Tuesday and Wednesday.  Just got back home.  I'll post workout later tonight.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 9, 2005)

yay! he's back!!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 9, 2005)

Welcome back


----------



## Gaz_9 (Nov 9, 2005)

have a good weekend - your diet and training is looking really good, keep it up!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 9, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Well, its been a while since my last update. I was up north until Monday evening, then on the road for work Tuesday and Wednesday. Just got back home. I'll post workout later tonight.


 So, how was the hunt?  Bring back any goodies?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 9, 2005)

Let's see the workouts  - oh yeah - welcome back


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 9, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Well, its been a while since my last update.  I was up north until Monday evening, then on the road for work Tuesday and Wednesday.  Just got back home.  I'll post workout later tonight.



You better.  I've got my eye on you, FBI style.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 9, 2005)

*Wednesday - 11/9*

Cardio: 8 min. walk on treadmill to warmup and stretch

Weights: Upper Body - Pull Dominant

Assisted Pull Ups: -76# - 8, 8, 7

Single Arm Bent Over Rows: 25# - 8; 40# - 8, 7

Upright BB Rows: 60# - 8, 8, 8

Lat Pull Downs: 100# - 8, 8, 8

Prone Inclined T-Bar Rows: 50# - 7, 6, 5

Shrugs: 110# - 8, 8, 8

Notes: Improved Pull Ups by 2 reps on last set over last time (been doing them all with palms facing away.  Decided to throw out reverse pec deck and machine laterals for single arm bent over rows and upright rows per P-Funk's advice.  I think this will benefit me more in the long run.  Prone incline t-bar rows were hard as hell after doing other rows prior.  Shrugs - Do people really do the weight they claim on these and still have good form?  I can do alot more weight, but my range of motion and form suffers quicker.

Back on regular diet tomorrow.  Probably about time to mix in some cardio too.
Thankfully, overnight travel is over until next friday.  Going to try to do some ab work on a regular basis with the cardio and try some rotator cuff exercises too.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks for all the welcome backs people.  

*Pylon:* Duck hunting wasn't too good.  It's been way to warm this fall so far.

*YM and Cowpimp:* Haha - Right back to business, eh!  How about my boilers YM.  About time they got off their ass and beat someone.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 10, 2005)

Woo hoo!! Great to see you back steve! 

How are you feeling? Nice and relaxed after your holiday?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 10, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the welcome backs people.
> 
> *Pylon:* Duck hunting wasn't too good.  It's been way to warm this fall so far.
> 
> *YM and Cowpimp:* Haha - Right back to business, eh!  How about my boilers YM.  About time they got off their ass and beat someone.



Yep .... Who do you have this week?    U/M has Indiana


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 10, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Woo hoo!! Great to see you back steve!
> 
> How are you feeling? Nice and relaxed after your holiday?


Good to hear from you, Emma.  My dyver infection is pain free now, but the antibiotics make me feel crappy sometimes.  I'm way behind in work, so definitely not stress free.  Got to bust my chops to get caught up!  Got to also get back on my regular diet program.  I've been slacking there too much.  Other than that, things are good.  

*YM:* Purdue has Illinois this week and then Indiana.  No bowl this year.  On another note, I really like that program you are doing.  I think after the first of the year, when I'm hopefully done shedding body fat, I may implement something like that.  Maybe you could help me set it up when the time gets closer?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 10, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Good to hear from you, Emma.  My dyver infection is pain free now, but the antibiotics make me feel crappy sometimes.  I'm way behind in work, so definitely not stress free.  Got to bust my chops to get caught up!  Got to also get back on my regular diet program.  I've been slacking there too much.  Other than that, things are good.
> 
> *YM:* Purdue has Illinois this week and then Indiana.  No bowl this year.  On another note, I really like that program you are doing.  I think after the first of the year, when I'm hopefully done shedding body fat, I may implement something like that.  Maybe you could help me set it up when the time gets closer?



Sure thing!    Let me know when you are ready


----------



## Devlin (Nov 10, 2005)

Glad to hear infection getting better.  As crappy as the antibiotics make your feel, finish the entire course.  Have you tried eating before you take the antibiotic? Sometimes taking them on an empty stomach can make one feel crappy.  I know what it is like to be way behind in work, I'm buried under paperwork at work.  Nothing like sitting at a computer for 9 or more hours a day doing data entry.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Devlin,

Yes, the antibiotics are making me feel like   but I know it's very important to finish the cycle.  6 days to go.  I felt so tired and my guts felt so lousy that I took a nap after work and just woke up.  Whoops.  That sucks because I missed cardio and now I won't be able to sleep most of the night and I'll be off tomorrow.  Work has been busy lately and I've had to travel alot, making it difficult to get caught up.  Oh well, so goes life.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 11, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hi Devlin,
> 
> Yes, the antibiotics are making me feel like   but I know it's very important to finish the cycle. 6 days to go. I felt so tired and my guts felt so lousy that I took a nap after work and just woke up. Whoops. That sucks because I missed cardio and now I won't be able to sleep most of the night and I'll be off tomorrow. Work has been busy lately and I've had to travel alot, making it difficult to get caught up. Oh well, so goes life.


 That's always a good time this time of the year.  You fall asleep on the couch, wake up at 6:30 and have no idea if it is AM or PM.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Yes, the antibiotics are making me feel like   but I know it's very important to finish the cycle.  6 days to go.  I felt so tired and my guts felt so lousy that I took a nap after work and just woke up.



Sounds nasty... hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 11, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Sounds nasty... hope you're feeling better soon.


Thanks BC, I'll get through it.  Hopefully they don't find anything else.  I would have thought I'd be over this by now.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 11, 2005)

It may be a good thing you missed working out.  Your body is trying to fight a nasty infection and working out can increase the time it takes to get better.  Intestinal infections can sometimes take longer to get rid of because the bacteria tend to be a bit tougher and more resistant.  Hopefully as you said it just a nasty infection and given time it will resolve.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 11, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Yes, the antibiotics are making me feel like   but I know it's very important to finish the cycle.  6 days to go.


Steve - look into getting yourself some probiotics. These will really help your intestines cope with both the infection and the antibiotics (and no, it is not just some hippie new-age thing - there are lots of studies that show probiotics help combat the side-effects of antibiotic therapy and will help with these types of intestinal problems and lots of other things too).

If you want you could try them and see if they helped (fat free natural plain yoghurt that is not heat treated has high levels - but there are also specially prepared preperations and also tablets).


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 11, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Steve - look into getting yourself some probiotics. These will really help your intestines cope with both the infection and the antibiotics (and no, it is not just some hippie new-age thing - there are lots of studies that show probiotics help combat the side-effects of antibiotic therapy and will help with these types of intestinal problems and lots of other things too).
> 
> If you want you could try them and see if they helped (fat free natural plain yoghurt that is not heat treated has high levels - but there are also specially prepared preperations and also tablets).



O.K., Devlin suggested yogurt too, but I kind of forgot.  Anyway, I feel LOUSY.  This would be why I'm still up typing this at 2:00 a.m.  Couple of questions.  How do I know if the yogurt is heat treated?  Where would one find other prepared probiotics?  Is this something I ask a pharmacist about or do I go to a store like Whole Foods to find it?  Thanks Emma.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 12, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> O.K., Devlin suggested yogurt too, but I kind of forgot.  Anyway, I feel LOUSY.  This would be why I'm still up typing this at 2:00 a.m.  Couple of questions.  How do I know if the yogurt is heat treated?  Where would one find other prepared probiotics?  Is this something I ask a pharmacist about or do I go to a store like Whole Foods to find it?  Thanks Emma.



Did a little quick research for you.  The first product that comes to my mind, I'm not sure if it is recommended for humans.  It's called Probios http://www.probios.com/.  It's a probioc gel/paste that is used in horses and dogs. (Sorry occupational hazard, the first drugs I think about are equine related  ) Since it is used in dogs it can be bought over the counter in Petsmart.  A human product I found it called Primal Defense http://www.primaldefense.net/index.htm.  Not sure about it, maybe Emma could help with the ingredients.  You may be able to find something in a good health food store also.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 12, 2005)

I don't know anything about probiotics, but I may be able to help with the yogurt question.

 It isn't heat treating itself that is bad, but the effect it has on yogurt cultures (as in kills them.)  If a carton says "may contain live cultures" it probably doesn't.  Look for ones that just say "Contains live (or active) cultures."  That's what you want.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 12, 2005)

*Friday - 11/11*

Activities for Today:

Well, I was still feeling pretty lousy and didn't make it to the gym Friday.  My diet was as follows:

Meal 1: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2  bananna

Meal 2: 1 cup kidney beans, 1/2 can of salmon, 1/4 avocado

Meal 3: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna

Meal 4: 1 cup kidney beans, 1/2 can of salmon, 1/4 avocado

Fell asleep at 7 p.m., woke up at 2 a.m.

Meal 5: Cup of 1% CC

Supplements: 4 fish oil pills, (no multi-v because of antibiotics)


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 12, 2005)

hope everything gets to feeling better, boiler!  Maybe once you finish this round of antibiotics you'll get up and around.  Take it easy for now


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 12, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> O.K., Devlin suggested yogurt too, but I kind of forgot.  Anyway, I feel LOUSY.  This would be why I'm still up typing this at 2:00 a.m.  Couple of questions.  How do I know if the yogurt is heat treated?  Where would one find other prepared probiotics?  Is this something I ask a pharmacist about or do I go to a store like Whole Foods to find it?  Thanks Emma.



*Yoghurt* - I am not sure of the process in the us. But according to Here



> In recognition of the importance of assuring consumers of the presence of live cultures with possible beneficial effects, the National Yogurt Association (McLean, VA) established a "Live Active Culture" seal to identify yogurt products containing live, active cultures. The seal is available for use by any yogurt manufacturer on packaging and requires refrigerated yogurt to contain 108 viable lactic acid bacteria per gram at the time of manufacture. The seal also can be used on frozen yogurts containing 107 viable lactic acid bacteria per gram at time of manufacture. However, these counts do not differentiate probiotic bacteria from starter culture bacteria (L. bulgaricus and S. thermophilus), and therefore are not reflective of probiotic content.



The type of products you want to look for are like this: Fage Yoghurt. There should be only a few ingredients - skim milk/milk solids and cultures. Do not get anything with added sugar/cream/gums etc etc.


*Fermented Culture Drinks* - These should be available at the supermarket (they are over here) in the dairy section.... They are specially formulated drinks containing doses of live cultures in a milk base.

One such product is Yakult Light. I am not sure if you have it available over there... They do have a US office here so I would assume it is...


*Tablets* - There are then tablets/capsules that give you mega doses of the bacteria. Once again, I am not sure of the products in the US. 

In Australia - some such products are Inner Health. You can get them from most health food stores as well as chemists. If you went to a chemist and told the pharmacist you were looking for a probiotic to restore intestinal microflora after anti-bioitic use I am sure they could help you out.


Hope that helps!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 12, 2005)

*Saturday - 11/12*

First off, thank you Emma and Devlin for the research.  You really didn't have to take the time to go that far for me.  I'm feeling normal today for the first time in quite a while but thought it would still be a good idea to get some probiotics for the remainder of the cycle.  I passed on the horse/dog paste option   (sorry Devlin) and went to the grocery store.  I found Dannon Premium Yogurt Cultures brand.  It has only 1.5% milkfat and the ingredients are: Cultured Grade A Reduced Fat Milk and Pectin.  It is labeled with the "live and active cultures" seal and also has a label that says "contains active yogurt cultures including L. Acidophilus.  I think I hit the jackpot!

Activities for Today: Fertilized the lawn with push spreader.  Not bad cardio, took about 45 minutes.  Finished planting bulbs as well.

Cardio: 8 minutes on stationary bike, level 6 strength for warmup

Weights: Push Dominant Upper Body

Assisted Dips: -22# - 8, 8; -16# - 8 

Flat Dumbell Press: 25#, 8; 45# - 8, 8, 8

HS Iso Incline Machine: 25# - 8, 35# - 8, 8

Tricep Cable Push Downs: 120# - 8; 130# - 8, 8

Seated DB Overhead Press: 25# - 8; 30# - 7, 5

Seated Tricep Cable Extension: 4 plates - 8; 3 plates - 8, 8

Seated Calf Machine: 135# - 8, 8, 8

Notes: Had a really good workout today.  Increased alot on assisted dips.  Special thanks to *P-Funk* for advising me to press in the sagital plane.  I was able to do inclines and overheads with no pain or akward feeling.  Tricep pushdowns went up in weight and I added seated cable extensions to this workout.

Threw in seated calf machine to get a feel for the weights I can do.  This will be moved to leg day.

Diet:

Meal 1: 1 egg, 4 egg whites, 2 slices turkey, two slices ww toast

Meal 2: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 bananna, 1/2 cup oats, 1 Tbs. NPB

Meal 3: PWO Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 bananna, 1/2 cup oats

Meal 4: 8 Oz. Strip Steak, 1 Baked Yam

Meal 5: Cup of FF Yogurt (probiotic), scoop of whey, 1/4 cup blueberries

Supplements: 6 fish oil pills


----------



## Devlin (Nov 12, 2005)

Good to hear that you had a good workout today.  Can't understand why you would want pass on the horse/dog probiotic   . I mean come on if it safe for them, why wouldn't it be safe for us...Just kidding.  It probably would be safe for humans, but not to sure if I could stomach the taste    Glad you scored on the yogurt, hope it helps.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 12, 2005)

Good lookin' workout BM!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks Devlin and YM!

Here are some pictures of my little one helping me make up a batch of *Pylon's* Chicken Asparagus Soup.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 13, 2005)

lol


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 13, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Thanks Devlin and YM!
> 
> Here are some pictures of my little one helping me make up a batch of *Pylon's* Chicken Asparagus Soup.


 What a little cuttie!!! 

And that is what I like to see - Starting them young on the right track to eating healthy!!  You must be a great dad - he is a lucky boy!


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 13, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Thanks Devlin and YM!
> 
> Here are some pictures of my little one helping me make up a batch of *Pylon's* Chicken Asparagus Soup.


 Haha, he's lookin pretty buff already !


----------



## Tom_B (Nov 13, 2005)

LOL that's the cutest thing I've ever seen! You got a great kid there


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2005)

Awww... what a sweetie!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 13, 2005)

*Sunday 11/13*

Cardio: 30 minutes on treadmill. Warmup, then 2 minutes walk, 1 min run intervals with run intervals increasing 1/2 mph each time from 4 mph through 8 mph, cooldown.

Weights: 2 sets each of Cowpimps rotator cuff isolation exercises.

Diet:

Meal 1: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop of whey, 1/2 bananna, 1/2 cup oats, 1 tbs. NPB

Meal 2: 2 cups of Pylon's Chicken Asparagus Soup, 2 slices ww toast

Meal 3: 2 cups of Pylon's Chicken Asparagus Soup

Meal 4: 3 oz. strip steak, 3 egg whites, 1 tomato, 2 slices ww toast

Meal 5: PWO Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop of whey, 1/2 cup blueberries, 1/2 cup oats

Meal 6: 1 cup low fat yogurt (probiotics), scoop of whey

Supplements: 6 fish oil pills


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 13, 2005)

Everyone, thanks for the nice comments on the pictures.  They are appreciated.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 13, 2005)

Your son is so cute.  Thanks for posting the pics of him.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 13, 2005)

Hope the soup worked out (depite the collosal error in judgement of adding Devil's weed...what were you thinking?  )


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 13, 2005)

Things are looking like they are running smoothly in here.  You are a dedicated fellow.  Cute kid too by the way; he looks like a real ham.  Hehe.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 14, 2005)

*Devlin:* Thanks, he owes it all to his mother  

*Pylon:* Hey, the soup was great.  Devil's Weed, Pfft! That's good stuff.

*Cowpimp:* I'm trying to be dedicated man!  Those rotator cuff exercises were good.  A little harder than they look.  Yea, the kid loves the spotlight.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 14, 2005)

Brother Boiler, awesome pic of your son, aren't children the best thing ever!!! Keep up the w/o's my Friend, lookin good!!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 14, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> *Pylon:* Hey, the soup was great.  Devil's Weed, Pfft! That's good stuff.


    Glad you liked it!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 14, 2005)

*Monday - 11/14*

Activities for Today

Cardio: 8 minutes warmup on stationary bike, level 7

Weights: Legs

Squats: 95# - 8; 135# - 8; 165# - 8; 175# - 8

Leg Press: 340# - 8; 360# - 8, 8

Seated Leg Curl: 75# - 8; 80# - 8; 90# - 8

SLDL - 135# - 8; 155# - 8; 185# - 6

Seated Calf Raises: 135# - 10, 10

Standing Calf Raises: 212.5; 10, 10

Notes: Felt super good today.  Squats are steadily increasing.  I wish I had a spotter for my last set so I could pile on some more weight.  Leg press up.  Seated leg curl jumped way up, not sure where that came from.  SLDL's form is finally feeling right, although I felt my back rounding at last set. I need someone to watch these next time.  Maybe I need to add some hyperextensions on a cardio day????  Added seated calf raises to this workout and tossed out rotary calf because it think it was working same as standing.  Personal bests on working sets for ALL exercises.

Diet:

Meal 1: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup blueberries, 1/2 cup oats

Meal 2: Chicken, Asparagus and Devil's Weed Soup (2 cups)

Meal 3: 3 oz. strip steak, 1 egg, 1 egg white, 1/2 avocado, 2 slices ww bread

Meal 4: PWO Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup blueberries, 1/2 cup oats

Meal 5: 1/2 chicken breast, 1/2 cup 1% CC, 1 tbs. italian dressing

Meal 6: 1 cup lowfat yogurt, 1 scoop protein whey

Supplements: 4 fish oil pills

Notes: I will no longer credit the above soup as *Pylon's* because he has bitched too much about me using onions instead of scallops


----------



## Devlin (Nov 14, 2005)

Great workout.     Isn't it incredible when you beat your personal best     Keep up the hard work.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 14, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Notes: I will no longer credit the above soup as *Pylon's* because he has bitched too much about me using onions instead of scallops


 Look, dude, you can't really sub an aromatic for seafood! It changes the flavor structure of the finished product (as well as nutritional value.)  You just left out the seafood component (which is fine, since it is not critical) and added an aromatic in the sweat phase (I assume.) That's all fine. But it's still Devil's weed! That's just wrong. 

  Nice w/o, by the way.  Good job on bringing all the wieghts up at the same time!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 14, 2005)

*Archie:*  Yes, your right, kids are the greatest thing.  Thanks for dropping by.

*Devlin:* Hi there.  You are right it does feel good to see the numbers go up.  My legs feel like rubber right now   Thanks.

*Chef Pylon:* Soon I'll be making my seafood gumbo.  Guess what, it has scallops and onions, though I have some leeks out in the garden that I may sub for them just to keep you off my back.  Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 15, 2005)

Nice lifts AND diet BM!!    Congrats on the PBs


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 15, 2005)

hey there!! those are some excellent weights on your Deadlifts and calf raises!  I think your son is just adorable...BUT...we still need pics of you so that we can see some progress!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 15, 2005)

Great journal!  I just finished reading it all and am quite impressed with your hard work and dedication.  Tells me I need to get on the ball and do a better job of logging my progress and such on my journal.  Keep up the good job.  You've inspired me to do the same.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 15, 2005)

*YM:* Well, I have to buckle down this week because I'm going to the U.P. again Thursday night to shoot some ducks.  Things tend to slide on those types of weekends.  Last one this year though.  Thanks.

*B:* Compliments appreciated.  I'll get some pics up in December.  Need a little contrast in before and after you know.

*Dougnukem:* Holy crap!!!! I can't believe someone read this whole thing.  Thanks for the kind words and thanks for your service    I think we all appreciate that. I have alot of friends here that I've never even met.  They help keep me motivated and on track.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey Steve! 

How are you feeling? I hope your stomach is feeling better and that you are no longer nauseous. Have you found the yoghurt to be helpful at all?


Oh - and I am REALLY impressed at this:


			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> Squats: 95# - 8; 135# - 8; 165# - 8; 175# - 8
> 
> Leg Press: 340# - 8; 360# - 8, 8
> 
> ...


Those numbers are REALLY impressive! Especially that SLDL number! For someone who has only just start to do these 185 is really amazing!

In regards to your squat - do you have a power rack at your gym? Because if you do you could get away with no spotter if you just setting the pins to your depth height.


Also - Becareful with your SLDLs. If your lower back is starting to round you might want to back off the weight slightly until you get stronger. SLDLs create a lot of shearing force on your lower spine and you can cause disc problems. 

And nearly everyone needs a stronger core - so I would certainly start to do some specific lower back/abs work for core strength. Adding another day of hypers would be good. Good mornings would be another alternative.  




> Diet:
> 
> Meal 1: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup blueberries, 1/2 cup oats
> 
> ...


You know - that soup recipe looks REALLY good!  Although as I don't eat bird I would replace it with prawns/tuna or another seafood.... I like your addition of the onion too!  I LOVE onion and garlic and all those types of flavours!

Hmmm.... Also - your vegetable intake has decreased considerably lately (with the exception of the soup)??  ARe you still eating them but just not writing them in?


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi there Emma  .  Not used to hearing from you this time of day.  You aren't slacking off at work are you?  



> How are you feeling? I hope your stomach is feeling better and that you are no longer nauseous. Have you found the yoghurt to be helpful at all?


I'm feeling much better, thank you.  Ever since I followed up on you and Devlin's yogurt suggestion, I've been fine.  One med ended today and the other is over Saturday.



> In regards to your squat - do you have a power rack at your gym? Because if you do you could get away with no spotter if you just setting the pins to your depth height.


I don't know.  The thing I use is a cage type thing with some moveable horizontal bars.  At the weights I'm doing, I start getting tired and leaning forward, so I probably don't need to pile on weight just to do it.  My legs are fried as it is when I finish with my workout.



> Also - Becareful with your SLDLs. If your lower back is starting to round you might want to back off the weight slightly until you get stronger. SLDLs create a lot of shearing force on your lower spine and you can cause disc problems.


Yes, these and squats are kind of freaky right now.  I can do them without much problem.  I wonder if I shouldn't switch to regular deadlifts.  I know my form is right when I pull the bar from the lowest rack setting.  It's lowering it during reps where I sometimes round out.  I also know I shouldn't be turning my head to look in the mirror with these heavier weights. 



> And nearly everyone needs a stronger core - so I would certainly start to do some specific lower back/abs work for core strength. Adding another day of hypers would be good. Good mornings would be another alternative.


I haven't done any ab or back extension type workouts since I started.  I'm going to implement these on cardio days.  A couple sets of each, each time.  I already began rotator cuff work last cardio day.



> You know - that soup recipe looks REALLY good!  Although as I don't eat bird I would replace it with prawns/tuna or another seafood.... I like your addition of the onion too!  I LOVE onion and garlic and all those types of flavours!



It is good and It'd be great with prawns/other seafood.  I would prefer it this way but my wife doesn't really like shellfish.  Don't use canned tuna here.  Treat yourself  I highly reccomend the onions, much to Pylon's dismay.  Took me all of an hour to make about 12 cups worth.  Oh, and next time, I'll add add brown rice and water to take care of the carb source.



> Hmmm.... Also - your vegetable intake has decreased considerably lately (with the exception of the soup)??  ARe you still eating them but just not writing them in?



The only excuse I have for this is I've been traveling alot lately and just haven't had the time to prep it.  I've been subbing way too much ww bread for carbs and need to get back to making a big batch of veggie rice or veggie tuna.  Tomorrow I'm making a veggie stir fry with tofu.  That shoud be interesting.  I've never had tofu before.

This weekend I'm headed out of town again for another duck fest.  This should be my last extended overnight travel until x-mas.  I'll buckle down so you don't have to break out the whip crackin' smiley on me!

As always, thanks for taking the time to check in on me.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 15, 2005)

Glad the yogurt helped and that you are feeling better.     Hope you have a good weekend.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 15, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hi there Emma  .  Not used to hearing from you this time of day.  You aren't slacking off at work are you?









I have a break - and am sneaking on... Have to get back in 15 minutes...




Good to hear you are feeling better - yoghurt is a magical thing! 



> I don't know.  The thing I use is a cage type thing with some moveable horizontal bars.  At the weights I'm doing, I start getting tired and leaning forward, so I probably don't need to pile on weight just to do it.  My legs are fried as it is when I finish with my workout.


That sounds like a cage.... I suggest you wait until you get a little stronger to try - but when you are more confident you can use this to help with using the higher weights...



> Yes, these and squats are kind of freaky right now.  I can do them without much problem.  I wonder if I shouldn't switch to regular deadlifts.  I know my form is right when I pull the bar from the lowest rack setting.  It's lowering it during reps where I sometimes round out.  I also know I shouldn't be turning my head to look in the mirror with these heavier weights.


I wouldn't do squats and DLs on the same day - well, not unless it is VERY low volume or unless one is sub-maximal work (lower back ouchiness waiting to happen...)...

You could drop the weight on your SLDL and use it more as a posterior chain volume exercise (reps of 10-12) and think about alternating your squats with regular DLs each week (and instead of SLDLs on the DL week you could do something like hack squats or front squats for your quad volume work).




> I haven't done any ab or back extension type workouts since I started.  I'm going to implement these on cardio days.  A couple sets of each, each time.  I already began rotator cuff work last cardio day.


 good stuff.



> The only excuse I have for this is I've been traveling alot lately and just haven't had the time to prep it.  I've been subbing way too much ww bread for carbs and need to get back to making a big batch of veggie rice or veggie tuna.  Tomorrow I'm making a veggie stir fry with tofu.  That shoud be interesting.  I've never had tofu before.


 You need your vegetables!  

Yumm... Vegetables and tofu stir-fry!!  Tofu kind of tastes like 'nothing'! LOL... It mops up the flavour of what ever you put with it.. Traditional thai flavours go very well - lemon or lime, garlic, chili, soy-sauce etc etc..



> This weekend I'm headed out of town again for another duck fest.  This should be my last extended overnight travel until x-mas.  I'll buckle down so you don't have to break out the whip crackin' smiley on me!


 LOL - No way - you deserve to have a little fun!! Your progress has been spectacular and a few weekends away, in the grand scheme of things, are going to do nothing but give you some psychological 'relief'!!  


But  make sure you be careful ok... Guns + human flesh = messy!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 15, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You know - that soup recipe looks REALLY good!  Although as I don't eat bird I would replace it with prawns/tuna or another seafood.... I like your addition of the onion too!  I LOVE onion and garlic and all those types of flavours!





			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> It is good and It'd be great with prawns/other seafood. I would prefer it this way but my wife doesn't really like shellfish. Don't use canned tuna here. Treat yourself  I highly reccomend the onions, much to Pylon's dismay.


  That's it.  Now your BOTH on my list!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 For what it's worth, I would stick with either scallops, shrimp or even lump crab meat for the seafood portion.


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 15, 2005)

That soup does sound good, but I'm with Pylon about the Devil's Weed.  I can do without it myself.  The day shift guys keep getting it put on my sandwich, and it's killing the taste of it.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 15, 2005)

*Tuesday - November 15*

Activities for Today: Had a couple of work related appointments today.  Lots of windshield time.  Reverted to "lowriding" since it was opeining of gun season for deer in Michigan today.

Also, cant believe I forgot to wish everyone a happy "Edmund Fitzgerald Day" on the 10th of November.

Cardo: None, my legs and rump feel like guitar strings

Weights: None

Diet: 

Meal 1: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop of whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup blueberries, 1 tbs. NPB

Meal 2: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop of whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup blueberries, 1 tbs. NPB

Meal 3: 2 Cups of Chicken, Asparagus and Devil's Weed Soup, 2 slices ww bread

Meal 4: 1/2 broiled chicken breast, cup of red kidney beans, 1/2 avocado

Meal 5: 2 slices of ww toast, 1 tbs. NPB

Notes: not enoug cals, especially from real food.  Busy driving around and working.  Probably won't get much better until after this weekend vacation.


----------



## Gaz_9 (Nov 16, 2005)

keep it up - you sound like things are really going in the right direction, well done! your whole lifestyle seems on the right track!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2005)

Glad to hear you are feeling better.


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 16, 2005)

*Dougnukem:* Holy crap!!!! I can't believe someone read this whole thing.  Thanks for the kind words and thanks for your service    I think we all appreciate that. I have alot of friends here that I've never even met.  They help keep me motivated and on track.[/QUOTE]

It's easy to read a whole thread when you sit in front of a computer for 12 hours/day 6 days a week.  The story of my life lately.  Also, glad to hear your feeling better.  Between the meds and the yogurt, I'm sure that got you going and back at 100% in no time.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, today was pretty unremarkable.  I'm burried under at work and leaving tomorrow for a long weekend vacation  .  Have to go to GR first, then up north after that.  Lot's of driving.  I won't have internet access again until Sunday, so until then everyone take care and stay healthy!

Gaz, BC and Dougnukem: Thanks, I'm feeling much better and trying to stick to my plan the best I can.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 16, 2005)

If you have the chance, try having someone steer while pushing your car around in neutral or something like that.  It's a great way to get a workout without any other form of equipment.  Do a bunch of sets of pushes and see if you can walk straight after that.  Who needs barbells?


----------



## Devlin (Nov 16, 2005)

Enjoy you last long weekend away.  Glad you are feeling better and I look forward to the post weekend report


----------



## Pylon (Nov 17, 2005)

Have a good weekend, B.

 How far are you from GR?  I do business with a company in Ada, and am due to make a trip up in the near future.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 17, 2005)

Bye Steve! Have a safe trip!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 20, 2005)

Hey guys, I'm back.  My diet was a combination of good and bad.  I made a beef based gumbo with veggies, brown rice, tomato and strip steak.  This was pretty lean and a good source of carbs, protein and veggies.  I brought a bunch back too.  I also ate some things I wouldn't normally have eaten.  Pizza rolls, clam chowder and nachos with cheese and chicken spring to mind as bad things.  Got a fair amount of exercise while hunting.  Now cowpimp, I didn't push any cars around, Ha Ha!  

That's the last non-work trip I have planned for quite a while.  So, time to buckle down, eat right, get back to my regular gym schedule and push hard to finish this cut for the new year.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 20, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Have a good weekend, B.
> 
> How far are you from GR?  I do business with a company in Ada, and am due to make a trip up in the near future.


My parents live in Ada.  I'm about a hundred miles away, but my company has an office in Grand Rapids and I have alot of customers in the area so I usually spend 1 or 2 days a week on that side of the state.  So, let me know when your headed this way and I'll schedule myself over that way.  We can go out and do something in the evening.

Is the company you work with Amway, by chance?


----------



## Pylon (Nov 20, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I'm back. My diet was a combination of good and bad. I made a beef based gumbo with veggies, brown rice, tomato and strip steak. This was pretty lean and a good source of carbs, protein and veggies. I brought a bunch back too. I also ate some things I wouldn't normally have eaten. Pizza rolls, clam chowder and nachos with cheese and chicken spring to mind as bad things. Got a fair amount of exercise while hunting. Now cowpimp, I didn't push any cars around, Ha Ha!
> 
> That's the last non-work trip I have planned for quite a while. So, time to buckle down, eat right, get back to my regular gym schedule and push hard to finish this cut for the new year.


 Sounds like my week.  Think of it as a good refeed that will last you a week or two!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (besides, isn't the point of all this work to be able to eat that food and not look like we do?)


----------



## Pylon (Nov 20, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> My parents live in Ada. I'm about a hundred miles away, but my company has an office in Grand Rapids and I have alot of customers in the area so I usually spend 1 or 2 days a week on that side of the state. So, let me know when your headed this way and I'll schedule myself over that way. We can go out and do something in the evening.
> 
> Is the company you work with Amway, by chance?








  No, not Amway.  (Although I do have a giant gold pyramid in my garage.)  They are a software company called Peninsular Technologies. 

 I will probably make a trip up in January.  They are working on a big software update, so I don't want to go now and interrupt them.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 20, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> (besides, isn't the point of all this work to be able to eat that food and not look like we *do?)*


did


----------



## Pylon (Nov 20, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> did









 I mean _do_ as in "we do eat that", not as in "how we do look"  (because that _would_ be did.)


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 20, 2005)

Whats up BRother Boiler??? Hope you had a great weekend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi Arch, I did have a great weekend.  Now a short work week.  Can't beat that!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 20, 2005)

Welcome back.. Glad to hear you had a good weekend.  I almost forgot this week is Thanksgiving, can't believe it....where did the year go   

This is a question for both you and Chef Pylon- do you guys use fresh garlic from local stores and herbs/seasonings from jars?  If so I know of a place that grows their own garlic organically and it is to die for. For the herbs/seasonings I know of a place that all natural with no preservatives and have great mixes.  Both places while local for me, have web sites and online stores.  

For organically grown garlic (Lots of variety too) 

For all natural herbs and seasoning mixes


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks Devlin.  I grow garlic and herbs and buy from the store or farmers market when I don't have my own.  I used dried herbs in the winter too.  I'll check out your sources.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 20, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hi Arch, I did have a great weekend. Now a short work week. Can't beat that!


I agree !!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 20, 2005)

If I am working on something special, I'll use fresh garlic.  For everyday stuff (basic sauces, soups, etc.) I use the jars of garlic.  I know, it's kinda cheating, but I go through so much of it, and it is so conventient, I can't help myself.

 As for herbs, I try to get them as I need them so they are at their best, but I keep a small stash in the freezer for emergencies.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 20, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hi Arch, I did have a great weekend.  Now a short work week.  Can't beat that!


   AMEN my Friend!!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 20, 2005)

Welcome back!


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 21, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I'm back.  My diet was a combination of good and bad.  I made a beef based gumbo with veggies, brown rice, tomato and strip steak.  This was pretty lean and a good source of carbs, protein and veggies.  I brought a bunch back too.  I also ate some things I wouldn't normally have eaten.  Pizza rolls, clam chowder and nachos with cheese and chicken spring to mind as bad things.  Got a fair amount of exercise while hunting.  Now cowpimp, I didn't push any cars around, Ha Ha!
> 
> That's the last non-work trip I have planned for quite a while.  So, time to buckle down, eat right, get back to my regular gym schedule and push hard to finish this cut for the new year.



Hey, there's nothing wrong with a little vacation from all that entails in a "healthy" lifestyle.  IMO, it's healthy to do this, as it makes for some stress relieve and allows you to relax a bit.  It's good to hear you mixed up some good eats along with some treats!  It is unfortunate that you didn't push any cars around, as I have found this to be very beneficial.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 21, 2005)

hi boiler, glad you had a good trip!! aren't you glad we have a short work week this week??


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 21, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hi boiler, glad you had a good trip!! aren't you glad we have a short work week this week??


Hi B.  Yeah, short week will be great.    I did have a good trip too, didn't fall for this one once.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 21, 2005)

*Monday - November 21*

*Weights:* Upper Body Pull Dominant

*Cardio:* 8 minutes warmup on treadmill

Bent Over DB Rows: 25# - 8; 40# - 8, 8

Upright BB Rows: 65# - 8, 8, 6

Assisted Pull Ups: -70 - 8, 5; -76 - 6

HS High Rows: 90# - 8; 130# - 6; 120# - 8

Lat Pull Downs: 112.5# - 8, 8, 6

Shrugs: 110: 8, 8, 8

Notes: Had to go a little out of my order today because of people in the way.  No big deal..  Increased weights on upright rows and lat pull downs.  Added HS high rows and threw out prone inclined t-bar rows because I don't like them.

*Diet:*

Meal 1: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop of protein whey, 1/2 cup blueberries, 1/2 cup oats, 1 tbs. NPB

Meal 2: 2 cups steak gumbo

Meal 3: PWO Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop of protein whey, 1/2 cup blueberries, 1/2 cup oats

Meal 4: 2 cups salad, 1 cup shrimp, 1/2 can chick peas

Meal 5: 2 cups steak gumbo

Meal 6: cup of 1% CC w/1 tbs. NPB

Supplements: 6 fish oil pills, multi-v


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 21, 2005)

Workout looks good. Man, you guys are killing me with all these good looking meals and recipes.  I can't wait to get back home and try some out.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 21, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Notes: Had to go a little out of my order today because of people in the way.  No big deal..  Increased weights on upright rows and lat pull downs.  Added HS high rows and threw out prone inclined t-bar rows because I don't like them.



Nice workout. 

Don't you just love when people get in the way of our workouts   The worst is when a person does a set steps slightly aside as if they are resting a minute and then going to go for another set, but instead holds a long ass conversation with someone   Opps sorry, its the PMS talking I swear


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 21, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Workout looks good. Man, you guys are killing me with all these good looking meals and recipes.  I can't wait to get back home and try some out.



He's killing me with his dietary consistency.  Keep it up boiler.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 21, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> He's killing me with his dietary consistency.  Keep it up boiler.


Hey, thanks for the compliment pimp, but the truth is I haven't been that good lately.  Trying to buckle down now that my traveling is over for a while.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tuesday - 11/22*

*Cardio:* 40 minutes stationary bike (Strength, Level 6)

*Weights:* Core Training

Ab Power Crunch Machine: 60# - 15, 11

Lower Back Extensions: BW - 15, 10

Notes: Cardio was good, really huffing and puffing at the top of each hill.  Did some core work too.  Will be implementing core work once a week, a little heavier than today.

*Diet:*

Meal 1: 2 Cups Steak Gumbo

Meal 2: Large Salad with 1 can salmon, broccoli, Onions, Mushrooms and two slices ww toast/almond butter

Meal 3: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup blueberries, 1/2 cup oats, 1 tbs. NPB

Meal 4: PWO Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup blueberries, 1/2 cup oats

Meal 5: Stirfry with 1 cup shrimp, 1 cup brown rice, broccoli, onions, mushrooms and 1/2 avocado

Meal 6: Cup of 1% CC, 1 Tbs. NPB

Supplements: 6 fish oil pills, multi-v


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 22, 2005)

does your cardio always last that long ? Mine is usually 20 minutes but I've upped it for this week to hopefully counteract some of the holiday feasting


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 23, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> *Diet:*
> 
> Meal 1: 2 Cups Steak Gumbo
> 
> ...


 Good to see the vegetables making a comeback! 

What are your plans for Thanksgiving? Are you organising a feast?! You are quiet the cook - so I imagine you would be able to cook up something amazing (and healthy) for you and your family!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 23, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> does your cardio always last that long ? Mine is usually 20 minutes but I've upped it for this week to hopefully counteract some of the holiday feasting


I usually aim for about 25 to 40 minutes.  Too much you think?  I don't think my heart rate is elevated enough of the time if I don't do at least 25 minutes.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 23, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Good to see the vegetables making a comeback!
> 
> What are your plans for Thanksgiving? Are you organising a feast?! You are quiet the cook - so I imagine you would be able to cook up something amazing (and healthy) for you and your family!


Haha, I told you the veggies would make a comeback.  I love veggies, just hadn't done enough prep work with all my travels lately.

Actually, my wife and the little ones are heading to my mom's for Thanksgiving.  Traditional turkey dinner.  It's an annual thing.  We watch the Detroit Lions get creamed by somebody, complain about how bad they are every year and then have dinner.  The same cast of relatives is there.  This scenario plays out in households all accross Michigan every Thanksgiving.  Take care and let me know about the pm.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 23, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> .....
> 
> Actually, my wife and the little ones are heading to my mom's for Thanksgiving.  Traditional turkey dinner.  It's an annual thing.  We watch the Detroit Lions get creamed by somebody, complain about how bad they are every year and then have dinner.  The same cast of relatives is there.  This scenario plays out in households all accross Michigan every Thanksgiving.  Take care and let me know about the pm.



Sounds like my family !!!  Go Lions!!


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 23, 2005)

That's why you should be a Bears fan like me!  When they suck, it's okay, because we have become accustomed to our teams losing lately. (exception: White Sox)


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 23, 2005)

have a great turkey day Boiler! (I used to do the same thing at home for the holidays...go Detroit!   )


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 23, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I usually aim for about 25 to 40 minutes. Too much you think? I don't think my heart rate is elevated enough of the time if I don't do at least 25 minutes.


I don't know if its too much  or not. It takes different amount for each person. But I wouldn't do anymore than neccessary.  If 25 minutes gets you a fat loss then do 25 min. , until it no longer does . then increase the time or resistance.

happy turkey day


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 23, 2005)

*YM:* Some things never change, yet each year, hope springs eternal.  Have a nice holiday and take it easy on the roads if you have to travel.

*Dougnukem:* Hey, the bears pretty good this year.  Kind of remind me of the Ravens when they won the superbowl.  Plus, Orton is a Boilermaker  

*Billie:* Thanks,  travel safe and have fun.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 23, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I don't know if its too much  or not. It takes different amount for each person. But I wouldn't do anymore than neccessary.  If 25 minutes gets you a fat loss then do 25 min. , until it no longer does . then increase the time or resistance.
> 
> happy turkey day


Well, I'm hoping to get a heart rate monitor for my birthday next week.  This should give me a much better indication of what I need to do.  Trust me, I won't do any cardio above and beyond what's necessary.  It really bores me.

Have a good Turkey Day yourself, GW!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 23, 2005)

*Wednesday - 11/23*

*Activities for Today:* Traveled to GR early this morning and worked before heading to mom and dad's for the holiday.  Found a little gym to work out at too.

*Cardio:* None

*Weights:*

Leg Press: 15, 15, 10

Calf Extensions Using Leg Press: 15, 10

Seated Leg Curls: 15, 12, 10

Seated Leg Extensions: 12, 12

Dumbell Lunges: 8, 8, 8

Notes: This was not my normal gym and it wasn't stocked with any free weights.  It was free of charge.  I couldn't do squats or sldl's here so I just got on all the leg equipment and tried some higher rep sets.  The weights aren't worth commenting on because the machines were all from a different manufacturer than I usually use and some of the angles and what not were different.  While not as gassed as I usually feel leaving the gym, I still felt like it was productive.  Dumbell Lunges at the end were a good finish.

*Diet:*

Not too bad for being away from home

Meal 1: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop of whey, 1/2 cup blueberries, 1/2 cup oats, 1 tbs. npb

Meal 2: 2 eggs, 3 egg whites, 2 slices 9 grain bread

Meal 3: 1/2 chicken breast, 2 slices 9 grain bread, 1 tbs. light mayo

Meal 4: PWO Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop of whey, 1/2 cup blueberries, 1/2 cup oats

Meal 5: 2 Cups moms chili (lean ground beef), 2 slices 9 grain bread

Meal 6: cup of 1%CC, 1 tbs. NPB

Supplements: 6 fish oil pills, multi-v


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 23, 2005)

I'll take some of that chilli, I absolutly LOVE chilli!!! Have a GREAT Thanksgiving my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 23, 2005)

Don't knock yourself, atleast you got a workout in while away.   

Have a Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 23, 2005)

Devlin: Thanks, I made the best of it.  

Archie: Hey, you have a good one too.  I have some good chili and stew type recipies you might like.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 24, 2005)

You've been eating so well, but I better see some pigging out going on today you healthy bastard you.  Hehe.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 24, 2005)

Cowpimp, don't worry, I'll pull my fair share at the table today.  Have a good holiday yourself.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 25, 2005)

Sounds like a good holiday all the way around.  Well done!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 25, 2005)

Thanks Pylon.  Made those sweet potatoes with chipotle peppers in adoboe sauce.      I toned it down a little for the non spicey crowd.  Those were good and easy to make.  You'll see it in my diet (minus the butter of course) in the future.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 25, 2005)

Nice to see you got a lift in while you were away from home - even if it wasn't the normal routine.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 25, 2005)

*Friday - 11/25*

Had a nice turkey day holiday with the family.    The Lions put on their usual circus clown act and the dinner was good.  I even dragged home the turkey carcass to make turkey stock with.  It's on the stove simmering away now.  That will make some good soup in the near future.

Cardio: 8 minutes on stationary bike for warmup

Weights: Upper Body - Push Dominant

Flat DB Press: 25# - 8; 50# - 8, 8, 8

Assisted Dips: -16# - 8, 8; BW - 3

HS Iso Incline Press: 40# - 8, 8, 8

Tricep Pushdowns: 140# - 8, 8; 130# - 10

DB Shoulder Press: 25# - 8; 30# - 6, 5

Seated Cable Tri Extensions: 3 plates - 8, 8; 4 plates - 5

Notes: This workout is coming along very nicely  .  I'm up to 50# dumbells on the flat presss and am almost off of dip welfare, doing 3 body weight dips on my last set.  Iso inclines and tri pushdowns were also up in weight.  I suck at shoulder presses and think I may need to shorten up the range of motion on these because I get some pain in the front inside area of my left shoulder still.

Diet: 

Meal 1: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup blueberries

Meal 2: Homemade Bananna MRP

Meal 3: PWO Shake - Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup blueberries

Meal 4: Turkey (what else), sweet potatoes w/chipotle peppers, steamed broccoli

Meal 5: Salad w/turkey, chick peas and honey mustard dresssing

Meal 6: cup of 1%CC with 1 tbs. NPB

Supplements: 6 fish oil pills, multi-v

Hope everyone had a safe and enjoyable holiday!!!!!!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 25, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Had a nice turkey day holiday with the family.    The Lions put on their usual circus clown act and the dinner was good.  I even dragged home the turkey carcass to make turkey stock with.  It's on the stove simmering away now.  That will make some good soup in the near future.
> 
> Cardio: 8 minutes on stationary bike for warmup
> 
> ...



Great workout with nice progress.  Sounds like you really made the most out of the holiday, with a workout, a great day with the family and leftovers to make turkey stock.  What more can one ask for


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 25, 2005)

Looking good man!  Have you tried changing the grip and range of motion for your DB overhead presses?  I go with a hammer grip style and lower the weight with my elbows/arms turned more towards the front as opposed to the side.  It decreases the stress on my joint, thus not as much pain as I get the same pain.  Just something to try next time and see if it works for you.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 25, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Looking good man!  Have you tried changing the grip and range of motion for your DB overhead presses?  I go with a hammer grip style and lower the weight with my elbows/arms turned more towards the front as opposed to the side.  It decreases the stress on my joint, thus not as much pain as I get the same pain.  Just something to try next time and see if it works for you.


Hey Nuke, P-Funk suggested that to me a while back and it seemed to work well, but, when I upped the weight this time the pain in my left shoulder was back.  Haven't tried hammer grip yet, but will give it a shot next time.  Thanks for the advice.  I talked to an individual that I trust at the gym today and he suggested I shorten up the range of motion.  I always tried to touch the bottom of the weight to my shoulders before, he says that arms parallel to the ground are fine.  

Hang in there Doug, thanks for stopping by  .

Devlin: Thanks for your stop too


----------



## Pylon (Nov 25, 2005)

Glad you liked the taters.  They are a nice change up I think.

 Dip welfare.  I like that.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 26, 2005)

Looks like you are progess well!!  Nice job BM!

Snifff...Sniff.........Do I smell turkey soup?


----------



## Pylon (Nov 26, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Looks like you are progess well!!  Nice job BM!
> 
> Snifff...Sniff.........Do I smell turkey soup?


 Turkey veg soup wil be making an appearance at my house for sure.  I have about half of an 8lb boneless smoked turkey breast left over.  mmmmmm...


----------



## Devlin (Nov 26, 2005)

Starting to crave turkey soup


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 26, 2005)

Good to see you're coming off "dip welfare."  Haha.  I like that term.  Nice workouts all in all sir!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 26, 2005)

It's great to come off dip welfare.  I just need to work on dropping pull up welfare...lol


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 26, 2005)

Pylon: Yes, nice change of pace tater.  Turkey Vegetable Soup will be on tomorrow.

YellowMoomba: Thanks for the encouragement.  You can smell that from commerce?  

Cowpimp: Thanks, I'm getting there.

Devlin: Yes, I'm still deep on the Pullup Welfare program too.  But, we'll make to self sufficiency one day.  Hopefully soon


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 26, 2005)

*Saturday - 11/26*

Cardio: 26.5 minutes on treadmill - 5 minutes warmup walking then alternate between run for 1.5 minutes, walk for 1 minute.  Run intervals (mph): 5, 6, 7, 8, 7, 7, 7, 7.  3 minutes cool down walking.

Weights: 9 sets each shoulder of rotator cuff strengthening.

Diet: Didn't follow a strict diet today.  Not too bad, but not worth comment either.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 26, 2005)

I'll be out in your neck of the woods tomorrow.  We are heading out to Howell to cut down our Christmas Tree!     Maybe I can come by for some of that Turkey Soup!!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 26, 2005)

You are more than welcome YM.  Where are you going to cut down the tree?  I need to do that tomorrow as well.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 26, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> You are more than welcome YM.  Where are you going to cut down the tree?  I need to do that tomorrow as well.



I'm not sure of the name....My wife has the directions...Walldorfs (or something like that???)


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 26, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I'm not sure of the name....My wife has the directions...Walldorfs (or something like that???)


Waldock Tree Farm.  That's just southwest of Howell.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 27, 2005)

You still cut down trees up there?  I keep mine in a box...


----------



## Devlin (Nov 27, 2005)

Pylon-   That is so not right.  Have to have a real tree.  Half the fun is walking miles and miles thru a tree farm looking for the perfect tree  and after hours realize that you passed the perfect tree when you entered the farm


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 27, 2005)

Yeah Pylion.  Picking out a Christmas Tree and putting it up are excellent tests of marital strength.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 27, 2005)

LOL try it with Me, Mom, Dad, sister and the neighbors (mom, dad, son, and son's girlfriend) who are extended family of sorts.  It the family adventure which used to take about 2 hours.  Had to take the wagon ride to the back field and walk thru the fields looking for the perfect tree.  Dad, "No that one is too tall."  Mom, "How about this one?" Me, "Too short and too round."  Sister, " No it not symetrical"  Me, "It has a branches missing." Neighbor to wife, " It has to be atleast 10 feet tall."  Wife, "BUt we only have 10 foot ceilings"     FInd a tree we all agree on and the damn thing already sold so the search begins again.  Then after about 2 hours of walking we have made it back to the front of the farm and see the perfect trees sitting there with tags still attached.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 27, 2005)

That sounds like way too many people involved, Devlin.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 27, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> That sounds like way too many people involved, Devlin.



Ohh but its fun    Those days are over now since I live 10 hours from the family     However, now I have the fun of searching for a tree on my own and then getting it up to my third floor apartment    My parents, sister and her boyfriend are coming to my place for Christmas this year   It will be a completely new adventure....


----------



## Pylon (Nov 27, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh but its fun    Those days are over now since I live 10 hours from the family     However, now I have the fun of searching for a tree on my own and then getting it up to my third floor apartment    My parents, sister and her boyfriend are coming to my place for Christmas this year   It will be a completely new adventure....


 I'm telling you, boxed is the way to go!  I'm thinking of getting a new one that is pre-lighted as well.  Xmas goes up or down un under an hour!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 27, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I'm telling you, boxed is the way to go!  I'm thinking of getting a new one that is pre-lighted as well.  Xmas goes up or down un under an hour!



 No, No, No...That takes all the fun out of Christmas.  The fun of untangling the lights, checking the bulbs, trying to figure out which one of the hundred cause the whole string to go out.     Sorting thru all the decorations....

Ahh that reminds me I should get my ass moving to the gym so I can start putting up my decorations this afternoon.  Tree not for another week or two.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 27, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> No, No, No...That takes all the fun out of Christmas.  The fun of untangling the lights, checking the bulbs, trying to figure out which one of the hundred cause the whole string to go out.     Sorting thru all the decorations....
> 
> Ahh that reminds me I should get my ass moving to the gym so I can start putting up my decorations this afternoon.  Tree not for another week or two.


I'm in agreement with Devlin.  There is nothing like trying to find the "faulty bulb" on the string.  We've got this Dicken's Village that we set up every year.  I built a whole 4 tiered platform for it last year.  Got the tree this morning......still married.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 27, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'm in agreement with Devlin.  There is nothing like trying to find the "faulty bulb" on the string.  We've got this Dicken's Village that we set up every year.  I built a whole 4 tiered platform for it last year.  Got the tree this morning......still married.



Lol, just thinking about the lights and the bulbs reminds me of the song "the 12 pains of christmas"  Glad you managed to find a tree and stay married..lol


The first thing at Christmas,
That's such a pain to me:
Is finding a Christmas tree.

The second thing at Christmas,
That's such a pain to me:
Rigging up the lights.
And finding a Christmas tree. 

The third thing at Christmas
That's such a pain to me: 
Hangovers. 
Rigging up the lights. 
And finding a Christmas tree. 

The fourth thing at Christmas, 
That's such a pain to me: 
Sending Christmas cards. 
Hangovers. 
Rigging up the lights. 
And finding a Christmas tree. 

The fifth thing at Christmas
That's such a pain to me:
Five month of bills!
Sending Christmas cards.
Hangovers.
Rigging up the lights.
And finding a Christmas tree.

The sixth thing at Christmas
That's such a pain to me:
Facing my in-laws.
Five months of bills.
Oh, I hate those Christmas cards.
Hangovers.
Rigging up these lights.
And finding a Christmas tree.

The seventh thing a Christmas,
that's such a pain to me:
The Salvation Army.
Facing my in-laws.
Five months of bills!
Sending Christmas cards.
Ohhh geeez.
I'm tryin to rig up these lights!
And finding a Christmas tree.

The eighth thing at Christmas,
that's such a pain to me:
I want a transformer for Christmas.
Charities, and what do you mean YOUR in-laws?!
Five months of bills.
Ughh, makin' up these cards.
oh, Edith get me a beer huh?
What we have no extension cords?!
And finding a Christmas tree.

The ninth thing at Christmas
that's such a pain to me:
Finding parking spaces,
Daddy, I want some candy!
Donations!
Facing my in-laws.
Five months of bills.
Writing out those Christmas cards.
Hangovers.
Now why the hell are they blinking?!
And finding a Christmas tree.

The tenth thing at Christmas
That's such a pain to me:
Batteries not included.
No parking spaces.
Buy me something!
Get a job you bum!
Facing my in-laws.
Five months of bills.
Yo-ho sending Christmas cards.
Oh-geez look at this.
One light goes out, they all go out!
And finding a Christmas tree.

The eleventh thing at Christmas 
That's such a pain to me:
Stale T.V. specials.
Batteries not included.
No parking spaces
Mom, I gotta go bathroom!
Charities!
She's a witch, I hate her.
Five months of bills.
Oh, I don't even know half these people!
Oh, who has the toilet paper, huh?
Turn on a flashlight, I blew a fuse!
And finding a Christmas tree.

The twelfth thing at Christmas
that's such a pain to me:
Singing Christmas carols.
Stale T.V. specials.
Batteries not included.
No parking!
*Crying*
Charities.
Gotta make 'em dinner.
Five months of bills.
I'm not sending 'em this year, that's it!
Shut up, you!
Fine, you're so smart! You rig up the lights!
And finding a Christmas tree.

http://lightoflove.net/12PainsOfCmas.htm


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 27, 2005)

Haha, that's funny.  I can relate to the batteries not included part, especially with the yougnster around now.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 27, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh but its fun    Those days are over now *since I live 10 hours from the family *    However, now I have the fun of searching for a tree on my own and then getting it up to my third floor apartment    My parents, sister and her boyfriend are coming to my place for Christmas this year   *It will be a completely new adventure...*.


Were might this be?

You'll have to cook up a great meal for Christmas!!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 27, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Cardio: 26.5 minutes on treadmill - 5 minutes warmup walking then alternate between run for 1.5 minutes, walk for 1 minute. Run intervals (mph): 5, 6, 7, 8, 7, 7, 7, 7. 3 minutes cool down walking.
> 
> Weights: 9 sets each shoulder of rotator cuff strengthening.
> 
> *Diet: Didn't follow a strict diet today. Not too bad, but not worth comment either.*


Sounds like my diet for the past 3 days . Back on the straight and narrow tomorrow


----------



## Devlin (Nov 27, 2005)

I'm originally from NJ just outside of Philadelphia, PA, but I moved south to KY.  I'm starting my third year here and love it.  I will be cooking a traditional Christmas dinner, but told mom she has to make the pies and gravy because I haven't mastered the pies and am horrible at making gravy.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 27, 2005)

wow....looking great Boiler!! My diet has been shit too...gotta love the Holidays!lol...


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 27, 2005)

GW: I started getting back on track today.  Here's to a good week ahead.

Devlin: Jersey, Eh?  Guess that explains your tough mindset.  I don't bake at all, too much precision involved.  Mom's are good at pies.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 27, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> wow....looking great Boiler!! My diet has been shit too...gotta love the Holidays!lol...


Hi B, you earned a good food and drinkfest!  Hope you had a good trip.  Nice to see you back  .


----------



## Pylon (Nov 27, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> GW: I started getting back on track today.  Here's to a good week ahead.
> 
> Devlin: Jersey, Eh? Guess that explains your tough mindset. I don't bake at all, too much precision involved. Mom's are good at pies.


 I did some baking for the holiday (cobblers) but don't do much of it either.

 I thought I sensed a Jersey Girl around here somewhere...


----------



## Devlin (Nov 27, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> GW: I started getting back on track today.  Here's to a good week ahead.
> 
> Devlin: Jersey, Eh?  Guess that explains your tough mindset.  I don't bake at all, too much precision involved.  Mom's are good at pies.



Jersey plus being an Irish woman add in slight OCD issues as well as being a bit of a perfectionist = my tough mindset.  

As for the pies- Mom makes home made lemon meringue pie that I love


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 27, 2005)

*Sunday 11/27*

Activities for Today: Got Christmas Tree put up and outdoor lights too.  Made Turkey Noodle Soup.  

Weights: None

Cardio: 25 minutes on treadmill - 5 minute warmup walk then intervals of 1.5 minute run, 1 minute walk.  Run intervals (mph): 5, 6, 7, 7, 7, 7, 7.  Cooldown walk.

Diet: 

Meal 1: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup blueberries, scoop of protein whey, 1 tbs. NPB

Meal 2: 1 chicken breast with 1 cup chipotle pepper sweet potatoes

Meal 3: 3 Cups Turkey Noodle Soup (Turkey, Leeks, Onion, Carrot, Celery, Turkey Stock, Egg Noodles), 2 slices of Zuchinni Bread, dinner salad

Meal 4: Bananna MRB

Meal 5: PWO Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup blueberries, scoop of protein whey

Supplements: 6 fish oil pills, multi-v


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 27, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Cardio: 25 minutes on treadmill - 5 minute warmup walk then intervals of 1.5 minute run, 1 minute walk.  Run intervals (mph): 5, 6, 7, 7, 7, 7, 7.  Cooldown walk.


 Good workout! I hope your shins are giving you no more problems...

And how is your shoulder going?



> 2 slices of Zuchinni Bread


Ahhhhh.... YUM!! This looks very interesting!! Did you make it yourself?


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 28, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Good workout! I hope your shins are giving you no more problems...
> 
> And how is your shoulder going?
> 
> ...


Thanks Emma.  Shins are better, outer calf muscles still get tight, but not as painful.  Shoulder hurts a little in overhead and incline pressing.  I'm going to shorten up range of motion a little next time.  I think I was going to low before.

I did make it myself.  Zuchini - the plant that keeps on giving.  I swear you can watch that thing grow.  We made it this summer and froze some loaves.  I'm sure you would be appalled at the ingredient list, but I'll pm you the recipie and maybe you can comment on some ingredient substitutes for next summer.


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 28, 2005)

As always, looking good man.  You must be the soup king, I see a lot of soups.  I guess it's an easy way to make food in bulk so you don't have to cook everyday.  Going to have to keep that in mind when I get back.  Keep it up!


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 28, 2005)

BTW, did you catch the Bears beating another first place team this weekend?  It's scary; it's like watching film of the '85 Bears.  The crazy part is most of the defense is young still.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 28, 2005)

Nuke:  Yeah, soups, stews, one pot dishes are great.  Makes alot of servings to grab during the week.

The Bears D looks great.  Don't think they have enough O to go deep in the playoffs.  The Lions fired their coach today!  Good bye and good riddance to him.


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 28, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Nuke:  Yeah, soups, stews, one pot dishes are great.  Makes alot of servings to grab during the week.
> 
> The Bears D looks great.  Don't think they have enough O to go deep in the playoffs.  The Lions fired their coach today!  Good bye and good riddance to him.



Now all they have to do is get rid of Matt Millen, that other retard they picked up a few years ago.  I think if they went to a more spread type offense, they would score a lot more points instead of that West Coast crap Marriuchi brought.  They have fast receivers, good running, and a QB (Harrington) who can throw the long ball consistantly.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 28, 2005)

*Zuchinni Pineapple Bread*

I was going to PM Emma with this, but thought someone else might get some use for it with the holidays approaching.

3 eggs, 1 cup salad oil, 2 cups sugar, 2 cups shredded zuchinni, 3 cups flour, 1 8 oz. can crushed pineapple (well drained), 1 tsp. salt, 2 tsp baking soda, 1/2 tsp. baking powder, 2 tsp. vanilla, 1 cup nuts (optional).

Beat eggs and add oil, sugar and vanilla until mixture is thick and foamy, stir in zuchinni and pineapple.  Combine flour, baking soda, salt, baking powder, spices and nuts.  Stir gently into zuchinni mix until blended.

Divide batter into 2 greased and floured bread pans.  Bake at 350 degrees for 1 hour.  Cool 10 minutes and turn out onto rack.


I'm too scared to enter this into nutritiondata.  It is very tasty, though.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 28, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Now all they have to do is get rid of Matt Millen, that other retard they picked up a few years ago.  I think if they went to a more spread type offense, they would score a lot more points instead of that West Coast crap Marriuchi brought.  They have fast receivers, good running, and a QB (Harrington) who can throw the long ball consistantly.


I agree, Millen's not done anything positive.  Not sure about Harrington, though it's hard to judge when he has to pick his ass off the ground every play.  I think he's done here, though.  The media and fans have been pretty hard on him and his teammates don't support him very well.


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 28, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I agree, Millen's not done anything positive.  Not sure about Harrington, though it's hard to judge when he has to pick his ass off the ground every play.  I think he's done here, though.  The media and fans have been pretty hard on him and his teammates don't support him very well.



Eh, that's just because he is not West Coast offense material.  Look at the way he played in college.  Besides, Garcia is a wash.  Ever since T.O. tore into him in SF, he has stunk.  No backbone.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 28, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I was going to PM Emma with this, but thought someone else might get some use for it with the holidays approaching.
> 
> 3 eggs, 1 cup salad oil, 2 cups sugar, 2 cups shredded zuchinni, 3 cups flour, 1 8 oz. can crushed pineapple (well drained), 1 tsp. salt, 2 tsp baking soda, 1/2 tsp. baking powder, 2 tsp. vanilla, 1 cup nuts (optional).
> 
> ...




I would be scared too!  

Ok - some suggested substitutes you could try:
3 eggs - use 1 whole and then some whites
1 cup salad oil - decrease to at least half or maybe even 0.25 cups (and use olive oil). Instead replace with some cottage cheese or ff natural yoghurt (or buttermilk).
2 cups sugar -  What about using some stevia? Or splenda? You could also add 1 tbs honey... Rose water may also work
3 cups flour - replace at least half the flour with oatbran or ground oats.. Using some wheatbran (only a little) would also probably be ok.. (eg: 1 cup whole wheat flour, 1 cup oatbran, 0.5 cups oats, 0.5 cups wheatbran)
8 oz. can crushed pineapple (well drained) - You could replace with applesauce
Add some cinnamon as well (to increase sweetness)


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 28, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I would be scared too!
> 
> Ok - some suggested substitutes you could try:
> 3 eggs - use 1 whole and then some whites
> ...



Haha, I would have never made this if I had found this site and learned more about nutrition before last summer.  Just goes to show how much junk I used to expose my body too before IM.  Well, next summer I'll work on making this with healthy ingredients.  Luckily, you get so much zuchinni from one plant that you can afford to experiment and not feel guilty.  Maybe they'll turn out to be a newfangled green mr bar.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 28, 2005)

Hows it goin Brother Boiler? That zuchinni bread sounds tasty!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hows it goin Brother Boiler? That zuchinni bread sounds tasty!!!


Going great, Archie.  Pylon tells me you live in St. Peters.  I used to live right down the road in O'fallon.  Real close to the I-70 and Belleau Creek intersection.  Lupine Ct. was the street name.  Small world, Eh?


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 28, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Going great, Archie.  Pylon tells me you live in St. Peters.  I used to live right down the road in O'fallon.  Real close to the I-70 and Belleau Creek intersection.  Lupine Ct. was the street name.  Small world, Eh?


It just got even smaller................... I live just off of The Belleau Creek Road and Mexico intersection, Schroeder Farms or something like that is my subdivisions name!!!
Its actually in O'Fallon, with a St. Peters address!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> It just got even smaller................... I live just off of The Belleau Creek Road and Mexico intersection, Schroeder Farms or something like that is my subdivisions name!!!
> Its actually in O'Fallon, with a St. Peters address!!!


That's pretty amazing.  1/2 mile tops.  I liked living out there.  If I hadn't moved we could have trained together.  Maybe not, I couldn't keep up with you!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 28, 2005)

Sure you could have, that would have been great too!!! I keep tryin to get Brother Pylon to get up and w/o with me, 4 am isn't that early............is it?!!?


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sure you could have, that would have been great too!!! I keep tryin to get Brother Pylon to get up and w/o with me, 4 am isn't that early............is it?!!?


That's dedication, and the reason you'll be in top shape for the Sho-Me competition.  Any date on this yet?


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 28, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> That's dedication, and the reason you'll be in top shape for the Sho-Me competition.  Any date on this yet?


I sure hope so my Friend!!! No, no date as of yet, I keep checking every day, will post it as soon as I find out though!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 28, 2005)

*Monday - 11/28*

Cardio: None

Weights: Upper Body - Pull Dominant

Assisted Pullups: -70# - 8, 8, 7.5

Single Arm Bent Rows: 45# - 8, 8, 8

Upright Rows: 65# - 8, 7, 7.5

Lat Pull Downs: 112# - 8, 8, 7.5

HS ISO High Rows: 120# - 8, 8, 8

Shrugs: 110# - 8, 8, 8

HS ISO Rows: 90# - 8; 120# - 8, 8

Notes: Added the HS ISO Rows.  Is this too much.  If so, should I drop upright rows, because I like the Iso rows.  Everything else was pretty much standard, with a few slight increases in weight and reps here and there.

Diet: 

Meal 1: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, 1/2 cup blueberries, 1/2 cup oats, scoop of protein whey, 1 tbs. NPB

Meal 2: Cup of Shrimp with cup of chipotle sweet potatoes

Meal 3: Bananna MR Bar

Meal 4: 5 oz. strip steak, 1.5 cups brown rice/veggie (broccoli, onion, celery, pepper, tomato) mix

Meal 5: PWO Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, 1/2 cup blueberries, 1/2 cup oats, scoop of protein whey

Meal 6: Cup of 2%CC and 1 Tbs. NPB.

Supplements: 6 fish oil pills, multi-v


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 28, 2005)

nice weights on those lat pulldowns!!!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 29, 2005)

Good lookin' workout boiler.  That volume is fine as long as you continue making gains and feel you can handle it.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 29, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sure you could have, that would have been great too!!! I keep tryin to get Brother Pylon to get up and w/o with me, 4 am isn't that early............is it?!!?


 BWAAHAAHAHAHHAAHAAHAHAHAHA......yeah, right.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 29, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> BWAAHAAHAHAHHAAHAAHAHAHAHA......yeah, right.


I'm with you on that one, Pylon.  A little too early for my liking.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks *B* and *Cowpimp*

Cowpimp, do I need two exercises for my traps?  Isn't that what upright rows primarily target?  For times sake, I'd like to eliminate one to make room for the Iso rows, but not sure if it should be the uprights or shrugs.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 29, 2005)

Good wo Boiler


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 29, 2005)

If you were going to eliminate one or other, I would personally keep the shrugs.  The upright rows are nice for the traps, but nothing beats shrugs when it comes to the traps, IMO.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 29, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> If you were going to eliminate one or other, I would personally keep the shrugs. The upright rows are nice for the traps, but nothing beats shrugs when it comes to the traps, IMO.


 Why pick one?  They hit the muscle differently, I would think, not unlike BB curls and hammer curls.  (OK, not exactly the same, but you get the idea.)


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 29, 2005)

GW - Thanks man, your's are looking good as well

Nuke - I agree with you, but I think I'll follow Pylon's reasoning and stick with both.

Pylon - Alright, you win.  I'll do them both.


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 29, 2005)

Hey now, I said IF you were going to pick one, I'd go with shrugs.  You guys can do both, it's okay.  Picking on the new guy...sheesh..  j/k


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 29, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Hey now, I said IF you were going to pick one, I'd go with shrugs.  You guys can do both, it's okay.  Picking on the new guy...sheesh..  j/k


Hey Nuke, I said I agreed with you.  Pylon just convinced me not to be a lazy ass.  Since I'm there I may as well do them both


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 29, 2005)

yea, right, whatever.....*pbbbbttt*...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> HS ISO High Rows: 120# - 8, 8, 8
> 
> Shrugs: 110# - 8, 8, 8


are the shrugs db or bar bell? 

what's a high row? Upright row?


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 29, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> are the shrugs db or bar bell?
> 
> what's a high row? Upright row?


Shrugs are on a standing shrug machine.  You grab the handles like you are pushing a wheelbarrow and shrug.  Plates are loaded on the sides.

Upright row: I grab a barbell at about shoulder width and, while standing straight up, pull it up to my chin, or upper chest when I get tired.

High row is a Hammer Strenght Machine.  You grab the handles, which are higher than where you are sitting and pull them down toward you.  Here is a picture of the machine.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2005)

gotcha! 
I either do: one week: upright rows, next week shrugs

I luv those machines....even tho I have not used them in a while...
(if I do dead lift week...I do all my major lifting right there at the squat cage: dead lift, supp. grip pull ups, BO BB rows) Nice and convenient.

Want a good lat exercise that will murder you for a good finishing exercise?
Go to the cable machine. like this one: http://www.gymcor.com/cablecrossover.html
...get a bench..place it in the center. Get the single hand grips and use them. Raise the pullys to the top. Once u have the handles in each hand and are seated...just forward of the straight line of the cable, pull the grips down, driving thru your elbows till full contraction. It's a finishing movement, so make sure u are using light enough weight for properform and go for reps. 
I try and do them every couple back workouts...really bakes the lats...
good stuff


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 29, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> gotcha!
> I either do: one week: upright rows, next week shrugs
> 
> I luv those machines....even tho I have not used them in a while...
> ...



That does sound like a good one.  I'm going to finish my cut through the end of the year, then I want to start a program like YM did with heavy, medium, other.  I'll be looking for some new things to try, especially with cables since I don't use them much at all right now.  That one you described above will make the list  Thanks, Burner. 

I'm off to do my cardio/core workout for today.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2005)

well, us old farts have to stick together!
have a good workout..mine is still hours away....


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 29, 2005)

Excellent w/o Brother Boiler, I love the Hammer Strength equipment also, looking solid in here!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 29, 2005)

*Tuesday 11/29*

Cardio: 23 minutes on treadmill: 3 minutes walking warmup, then intervals of 1 minute walk, 1 minute run.  Run intervals (mph) 5,6,7,8,9,8,7,6,5.  Cool down walk.

Weights: Core Exercises

Torso Twist Machine: 90# - 20 each side

Power Crunch Machine: 50# - 20

Back Extensions: BW + 25# - 20

Hanging Knee Raises: BW - 15

Diet: 

Meal 1: 3 cups turkey noodle soup

Meal 2: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna, 1 tbs. NPB

Meal 3: Steak and Egg Fritatta - 3 oz. strip steak, 1.5 eggs, 2 egg whites, green pepper, onion; 1/2 cup vegetable brown rice

Meal 4: PWO Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna

Meal 5: 1 cup 2%CC, 1 tbs. NPB

Supplements: 6 fish oil pills, multi-v


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 29, 2005)

Burner: yes we do.  Have a good one yourself!

Archie: Thank you, sir.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 29, 2005)

Turkey noodle soup sounds yummy!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 30, 2005)

Diet looks pretty dang good


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 30, 2005)

I'll be looking for the 20 rep squats in here !!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2005)

I walked past the cardio equipment a few times last night...does that count???

it was too late to jump on after my workout...


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 30, 2005)

B: Hi there.  Yes, the Turkey Noodle Soup turned out good.  Nothing wasted on my bird!!!

GW: Thanks, I'm trying to stay buckled down this last month before Christmas so I can finish my cut and start one of those bulks 

YM: Stay tuned, leg workout later tonight 

Burner:  I think you know the answer .  Glad to see you made it to the gym.  Feeling better?


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 30, 2005)

Soup sounds good my friend, perfect time of year for soup imo!!! How goes it for you my Friend???


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2005)

dam....was kinda shooting for an osmosis affect... 
I still have congestion / cough...but fine, thanks.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 30, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I walked past the cardio equipment a few times last night...does that count???
> 
> it was too late to jump on after my workout...



Excuses excuses


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 30, 2005)

*Wednesday - 11/30*

Activities for Today: Well, I kind of hit the wall today. I was up most of the night working on a presentation for a customer in Sandusky, Ohio. This was a three hour drive in the morning. I got home with good intentions of working out, but fell asleep on the couch during the news and just woke up. I guess this will be my rest day for the week. I did visit the plant today that makes the cheddar cheese for all of the Cheese Nips produced in North America. Kind of revolting to see that much cheese being made in one vat. Did you know the cheese nips cheese is actually aged for 6 months before it is blended with the dough? I didn't know that until today.

Weights: None

Cardio: None

Diet: Off to a promising start until I fell asleep on the couch. Don't know where meal 5 came from. I usually don't have a sweet tooth at all, but I really had a craving for some chocolate tonight.

Meal 1: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop of protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna, 1 tbs. NPB

Meal 2: Grilled Chicken Sandwich, small dinner salad w/low fat italian dressing

Meal 3: 1/2 can salmon, cup of brown rice with veggies

Meal 4: Steak and veggie fritatta with 1/2 cup of brown rice and veggies

Meal 5: Glass of skim milk, 6 chocolate chip cookies.

Supplements: 6 fish oil pills, multi-v


----------



## Pylon (Nov 30, 2005)

Hey, one bad meal won't kill ya...but denying a strong need for chocolate might...

 BTW, it looks like I will be headed to GR on Jan 10th.  It's not set in stone, but is on my calendar.  I'll probably head up in the afternoon and have meetings the next day, so we could get together for dinner if you are in the area Tuesday night.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 30, 2005)

Pylon,

That sounds good. Do you fly into GR?  Where do you usually stay?


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 30, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Soup sounds good my friend, perfect time of year for soup imo!!! How goes it for you my Friend???


Archie, I'm doing good, thanks for asking.  LOOOONG day at work today, but should be back on schedule tomorrow.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 1, 2005)

*Thursday 12/1*

Activities for Today:  Paddled 6 miles of the Huron River in search of ducks with a friend this evening.  Never fired my gun.

Cardio: 8 minutes on stationary bike for warmup

Weights: Legs

Back Squats: 135# - 6; 155# - 20

RDL: 135# - 8; 185# - 8; 195# - 8

Leg Press - 330# - 8; 360# - 8; 370# - 8

Seated Leg Curl: 110# - 8, 5; 100# - 8

Seated Calf Raises: 135# - 8, 8

Standing Calf Raises: 225# - 8, 8

Notes: Had a good workout today.  Tried YM's method of one setting squats for reps of 20.  Barely made it with 155#.  Will up to 175 next time and build reps from there.  RDL's are feeling comfortable although I need to switch to an over/under grip because I was losing it on the last rep this time.  Rest of workout was pretty standard with slight increase in leg press and standing calf raise.

Diet:

Meal 1: 1/2 can of salmon, cup of veggie brown rice, 1/2 avocado

Meal 2: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna, scoop of protein 
           whey, 1 tbs. npb

Meal 3: PWO Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna, scoop of 
           protein whey

Meal 4: stirfry with 1 cup veggie brown rice, 1 cup shrimp and 1/2 cup bean   
           sprouts 

Meal 5: 1/2 cup ff yogurt, 1/2 2%CC, 1 tbs. NPB

Supplements: 6 fish oil pills, multi-v
           whey


----------



## Pylon (Dec 1, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Pylon,
> 
> That sounds good. Do you fly into GR?  Where do you usually stay?


 Yes, I usually fly to GR (with a stop in Detroit, of course.)  Last time I stayed at a Howard Johnson Suites that used to be a Country Inn and Suites (or was that the other way around?)  Anyway, I stay wherever I find a decent room with high speed internet and a fitness room.  My needs are simple.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 1, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Yes, I usually fly to GR (with a stop in Detroit, of course.) Last time I stayed at a Howard Johnson Suites that used to be a Country Inn and Suites (or was that the other way around?) Anyway, I stay wherever I find a decent room with high speed internet and a fitness room. My needs are simple.


There are a couple of new sushi restaraunts that I haven't been to right on 28th street.  Don't know if you like sushi or not.  My wife hates it, so I have to go without her.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 1, 2005)

Not a bad workout there, must be nice to be able to mix nature with exercise.    I wouldn't advise it here right now, might get frozen with the cold temps and very high winds


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 1, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Back Squats: 135# - 6; 155# - 20



I just noticed your "join date".  For some reason, I thought you've been around longer than that.   

How'd you like that 20 rep squat?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 1, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> There are a couple of new sushi restaraunts that I haven't been to right on 28th street.  Don't know if you like sushi or not.  My wife hates it, so I have to go without her.


 Mmmm... sushi! Gosh I love it! Sushimi is my all time favourite too - especially with LOTS of wasabi!



 Your lower body workouts are looking like killers these days!  That squat is also REALLY impressive...

Careful doing 20 rep'ers too (that is, if you are doing the 20 rep squat ala Dr Strossen)... It is a brave person who attempts these! They really are  inducing! 

But they are also dangerous if your lower back is not stable enough... Or if you do not have a good squat rack to help you (I know people who have passed out and got stuck under the bar)... 

Although I might sound like 'your mum" (and you are probably aware of this anyway) remember to start out using a 20 reps weight and then slowly come up in weight over the course of a number of weeks until you do the full set of breathing squats... Don't just jump straight in to a 10 rep weight..



If you don't want to do the full strossen routine - 20 rep'ers are also really good to use as back-down sets after a heavy set of low squats... mucho pain!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 1, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Mmmm... sushi! Gosh I love it! Sushimi is my all time favourite too - especially with LOTS of wasabi


Well, you are welcome to join us!



> Your lower body workouts are looking like killers these days!  That squat is also REALLY impressive...
> 
> Careful doing 20 rep'ers too (that is, if you are doing the 20 rep squat ala Dr Strossen)... It is a brave person who attempts these! They really are  inducing!


Thanks, Emma.  Who is he?  My plan was inspired by Dr. Yellowmoomba.



> But they are also dangerous if your lower back is not stable enough... Or if you do not have a good squat rack to help you (I know people who have passed out and got stuck under the bar)...
> 
> Although I might sound like 'your mum" (and you are probably aware of this anyway) remember to start out using a 20 reps weight and then slowly come up in weight over the course of a number of weeks until you do the full set of breathing squats... Don't just jump straight in to a 10 rep weight..


That weight felt fine on my back.  I wasn't leaning forward at all until I had to be concious of it on the last few reps.  What are breathing squats?  YM mentionesd this too, but I couldn't find good info on it.  So, increase weight only slightly next time, right?



> If you don't want to do the full strossen routine - 20 rep'ers are also really good to use as back-down sets after a heavy set of low squats... mucho pain!


One set is fine for me, thank you.

And I look forward to your motherly advice.  Mine doesn't know a dumbell from a barbell.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 1, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Not a bad workout there, must be nice to be able to mix nature with exercise.  I wouldn't advise it here right now, might get frozen with the cold temps and very high winds


Thanks, Devlin.  Nice try, it's colder here .


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 1, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I just noticed your "join date". For some reason, I thought you've been around longer than that.
> 
> How'd you like that 20 rep squat?


Hmmm.......I must talk too much 

Those squats were a bugger when I was doing them, but I can feel the results now.  Cardio? Who needs cardio with those?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 1, 2005)

Really nice wo  

I've done 20 reps squats ... KILLER ! Congrats on surving.  True test is how many more wo's can you do like that


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 1, 2005)

Good to see you try the "20's"      If you google "breathing squats" you should find a bunch.   I don't avocate jumping into those just yet..Just keep reading an learning ..Keep upping your weight every week as long as you are able to complete 20 - up the weight by 10 lbs or so.

Dr. YM  

Here's a quick overview:

Example Work set excluding warm-up:
1 x 20 rep (using a weight that, under normal circumstances, is your 10-rep max)
Between reps 1 and 10, take one breath between reps
Between reps 11 and 15, take two big breaths between reps
Between 16 and 20 reps, take three big breaths between reps


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 1, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Good to see you try the "20's"  If you google "breathing squats" you should find a bunch. I don't avocate jumping into those just yet..Just keep reading an learning ..Keep upping your weight every week as long as you are able to complete 20 - up the weight by 10 lbs or so.
> 
> Dr. YM
> 
> ...


Those were kind of fun, once they were over.  Haha, I don't think I'm ready for those yet. I'm going to keep increasing the weight slowly and maintain good form.  Maybe, when I begin my bulk phase I'll try some new things here.  It was definitely a better workout than doing three sets of eight, even though I used higher weight for my last set of those.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 1, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> There are a couple of new sushi restaraunts that I haven't been to right on 28th street. Don't know if you like sushi or not. My wife hates it, so I have to go without her.


 Most definitely.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 1, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Thanks, Emma.  Who is he?  My plan was inspired by Dr. Yellowmoomba.


Ahhhh... Dr Randall J. Strossen... Creator of the infamous '20 rep breathing squat routine' and author of the book "super squat".

His 20 rep routine is meant to be the best 'hard-gainer' routine out and is often sprouted as a perfect formula for gaining total body mass when combined in the following sequence - 
1. do 20 rep squat routine
2. Drink lots of milk
3. get HUUGGEEeee




Some light reads on the topic:
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/irontamer5.htm
http://www.leehayward.com/squats.htm
http://www.bulkingup.moonfruit.com/
http://www.cyberpump.com/preview/sean010.html




> What are breathing squats?  YM mentionesd this too, but I couldn't find good info on it.  So, increase weight only slightly next time, right?


Breathing squats are basically what yellowmoomba said - you do them in a 'rest-pause' fashion, breathing in between reps so you can continue the set for longer than you normally would if you were to use the same weight and rep continuously.

And yes - increase weights slowly - as yellowmoomba said, don't rush into the 20 rep squat - even very experienced lifters don't go near them (this is why I posted the 'motherly' advise - I was somewhat shocked to see a 20 rep'er in there!  ) so take it very slowly - there is no use in killing yourself!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 2, 2005)

aloha!
it's been a couple days..how are the legs? Walking around funny?
I didn't get 2o with my set, but 15, then on that next set..I was at 12...and about to go down for #13..and my legs almost buckled....guess that was a good time to rack it..


Now, I have...in workouts past... (read: a long time ago) I would drop back down to 135 and go until I hit a set of 30...then stumble from the cage....another good way to bake your legs...


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 2, 2005)

Emma: Thanks for the great info! Don't worry, I have no interest in killing myself.

Burner: Yes, the legs are very sore today .  How was the B-Day?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 2, 2005)

was nice.....finally met some out of town clients I have been workig with..and went looking at some NICE homes...they even bought ME lunch...(I had planned on buying theirs) went home...took a ranger nap..then went to parent's for dinner...came home...did a couple things and went to bed. All in all...good day!

Wait a couple days....they will feel...better...
muhahahahhaaaaa.....


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 2, 2005)

20 rep squats are a serious bitch.  I've never done them, although I have done sets of squats rest-pause style and ended up in basically a static hold position at the bottom for like 20 seconds until gravity won the battle.  God that is death.  Pure HIT training takes some mental fortitude.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 2, 2005)

*Friday - 12/2*

Weights: None

Cardio: Legs pretty heavy today so I did a short session of intervals on the treadmill - 3 min. walking warmup then 1 min walk, run intervals.  Run intervals (mph) 5, 6, 7, 7, 7, 7, 7, 7, three minute cooldown walk.

Diet: 

Meal 1: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, 1/2 cup oatmeal, scoop protein whey, 1/2 bananna, 1 tbs. NPB

Meal 2: 1/2 can salmon, 1/4 avocado, 1 tomato, 2 slices ww bread

Meal 3: PWO Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, 1/2 cup oatmeal, scoop protein whey, 1/2 bananna

Meal 4: Chicken breast with veggie brown rice and bean sprouts

Meal 5: cup of 2%CC, 1 tbs. NPB

Supplements: 6 fish oil pills, multi-v


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 2, 2005)

20 rep squats, awesome job!!! I kinda like cardio after leg day (I know, I'm not right), helps ease the soreness a little bit!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 2, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Weights: None
> 
> Cardio: Legs pretty heavy today so I did a short session of intervals on the treadmill - 3 min. walking warmup then 1 min walk, run intervals. Run intervals (mph) 5, 6, 7, 7, 7, 7, 7, 7, three minute cooldown walk.
> 
> ...


looking good Boiler, 

i agree with Angel about cardio after legs


----------



## Devlin (Dec 2, 2005)

NIce job getting the cardio in after the killer leg day   

I agree with the cardio after leg day.  Really wishing I had done cardio on tues instead of taking the day off, my legs are still a bit stiff from monday    but ohh well live and learn


----------



## Devlin (Dec 3, 2005)

Happy Birthday Boiler!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 3, 2005)

Birthday boy!  Hope it's a good one.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2005)

Your turn!
Happy B-Day, brotha!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 3, 2005)

Happy Birthday my Friend!!! Have a GREAT one!!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 3, 2005)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY
STEVE!!
*​

Hope you have the bestest and most fantabulous birthday ever!! 

And remember to eat lots and lots of cake for me! 

​


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks for the Birthday wishes everyone!!!!  Much appreciated.  I went out for a sea food dinner with my wife and her parents.  It turned into a see food dinner, mmmmmmm, with chocolate cake to wrap it up.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 4, 2005)

Sorry I missed the birthday, Boiler.  I was out of town at my parent's place.  They live in a cave.  Sorry.

And all you people who are lovin' on cardio after leg day are a bunch of freaks.  Just wanted you to know.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks, Pylon, good to hear from you.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 4, 2005)

Good to be home.  Trying to deal with getting up Xmas lights with a 3 year old.  Got a soup recipie I'll be posting in a bit...You'll like it.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 4, 2005)

OK gang, here is something I've been pondering for a while now.  I really like to garden, particularly vegetables and herbs, but some flowers too.  I was thinking of journaling my gardens here on IM.  I think it would help alot of people to see how it is done and how much you can grow for yourself in small places.  My gardens are primarily of the planter box variety, so the methods could be applied by people who live in apartments, as well as houses.  Is this a good idea, or is it just the wrong type of site for it?  If it's a good idea, should I start a separate journal for it or do it in this one?  Just looking for some feedback from you guys.  I usually start to grow plants from seed in February.  Starting to get the bug.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 4, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> OK gang, here is something I've been pondering for a while now.  I really like to garden, particularly vegetables and herbs, but some flowers too.  I was thinking of journaling my gardens here on IM.  I think it would help alot of people to see how it is done and how much you can grow for yourself in small places.  My gardens are primarily of the planter box variety, so the methods could be applied by people who live in apartments, as well as houses.  Is this a good idea, or is it just the wrong type of site for it?  If it's a good idea, should I start a separate journal for it or do it in this one?  Just looking for some feedback from you guys.  I usually start to grow plants from seed in February.  Starting to get the bug.


   
Woo hoo!! I certainly vote yes!! 

Please do! I live in a small apartment and I would love to see what you are doing and how to go about it all (vegetables and herbs especially so!)!

In regards to where you could put them...  Well - I am not sure... You could start another journal "IMs Self-sufficiency Journal"  - that way many more people will 'come across it'... But if you didn't want the bother of two journals then you could simply add it to this one...


----------



## Devlin (Dec 4, 2005)

I vote yes and think it would be easier to follow/search if it was a sperate journal, but that just my opinion.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 4, 2005)

Go for it man.  I can how it would benefit folks here quite a bit.  People are always asking about cheaper way to get foods, and gardening is a great way to get your veggies, as well as, herbs.  I would start another journal for it, so people can post in it and not fill up your personal journal.  Or you could put it in the diet and nutrition section as well.  (at least I think you could)


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 4, 2005)

You could call it something like "Green thumbs for buff bodies"  (or maybe not)


----------



## Pylon (Dec 4, 2005)

Sounds interesting.  Never had much luck with it, but would be great to have a source of fresh herbs around.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 4, 2005)

Well, I'm glad there is an interest here.  I agree, it makes sense to do it in a separate journal.  My plan would be to update daily activities and have photographic updates every week or so to show plant development as well as the bad things that happen, such as insect and disease pressure.  I think alot of people would be surprised by how much you can grow in a small space with a minimum amount of daily effort.  It would also give me a chance to try and document some new things.  Like, this year I'm going to try and grow icebox watermelons on a pole to save space.  I've heard it can be done, but never tried it.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi Boiler!! I love to Garden as well, and would love reading that journal, as well as adding my own expertise!!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 4, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Hi Boiler!! I love to Garden as well, and would love reading that journal, as well as adding my own expertise!!


 Sweet!  I'm not an expert, but I'm pretty good at figuring out what works for me.  Do you start your own plants from seed?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 5, 2005)

OK, so for those of us interested in following along, when do we start and what do we need to have on hand?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hey Boiler!! Great job on the Squats. I did 20 rep squats once.....ONCE  Definately start a gardening journal on here. I think it's great when people bring other aspects of their lives to IM. You never know who it's going to help or inspire


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 5, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Hey Boiler!! Great job on the Squats. I did 20 rep squats once.....ONCE  Definately start a gardening journal on here. I think it's great when people bring other aspects of their lives to IM. You never know who it's going to help or inspire


Rocco, thanks for stopping by.  I've read through your journal.  You are doing some pretty impressive things!  I'll go ahead and start up the gardening journal and see how it goes.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 5, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OK, so for those of us interested in following along, when do we start and what do we need to have on hand?


Pylon, you've got plenty of time.  I'll try and get the journal started today.  We can use the winter to talk about different things to grow and their requirements.  Maybe highlight a couple veggies and herbs per week.  I'll also post some pictures of my planter boxes and areas so that people can get some ideas and start to plan for the spring.  One of the first steps you can take is to find out what your "frost free date" is for where you live.  This is the average date for the last frost of the year in your area and you key off of that date to know when to plant things.  Also, locate a reputable nursery close to home.  Become friends with someone knowledgable who works there.  You'll want to be able to rely on them for good plants and info on what works in your area.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 5, 2005)

*Monday - December 5*

Cardio: 8 minutes warmup on stationary bike

Weights: Upper Body - Push Dominant

Assisted Dips: -16# - 8; BW - 8, 7.75

Flat DB Bench: 25# - 8; 55# - 5, 50# -7, 45# - 8

HS Iso Incline Press: 40# - 8, 8, 7

Tricep Pushdown: 140# - 8, 8; 130# - 8; 100# - 8

Overhead DB Press: 30# - 8, 7; 25# - 8

Tricep Extension Machine: 50# - 8, 8, 6

Notes: There is a problem here.  On incline presses and overhead presses, I cannot add weight without incurring pain in my left shoulder.  The pain is on the inside, right where the clavicle enters the shoulder area.  It hurts when I press in all planes if I add weight and it feels like it wants to pop.  I don't want to eliminate these exercises, but it looks like I must.  I don't want to have a shoulder injury.  I've tried nearly every overhead and incline press machine and freeweights and I can't get around it.  I need to replace these two exercises with something that is painless.  Rest of workout was kind of blah.  Had high hopes for going up in weight on flat bench but started to losee control on the 4th rep and had to step back down in weight.

Diet: 

Meal 1: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop of protein whey, 1/2 bananna, 1/2 cup oats, 1 Tbs. NPB

Meal 2: Bananna/blueberry MR Bar

Meal 3: Chicken breast with veggie brown rice

meal 4: PWO Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop of protein whey, 1/2 bananna, 1/2 cup oats

Meal 5: 1/2 can salmon, 1 cup sweet potatoes, 2 stalks of celery w/1 tbs. NPB

Supplements: 6 fish oil pills, multi-v

Notes: I think I'm going to cut back to 5 meals per day to reduce my caloric intake.  I've kind of been stalled in my cut down the past couple of weeks.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 6, 2005)

Traveling to Indiana today for work.  Will try to keep diet in check.  Lots of protein powder, 

Edit: appointment cancelled.  Yeah!!!!, don't have to drive 500 miles today.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2005)

Nice w/o. Your pain in the shoulders could be coming from impingement because of the dips. Just a guess, I know that bothers me. Not necessarily when I do dips but afterwards with other exercises. Be careful buddy.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 6, 2005)

Nice wo Boiler,
great job on the tri pushdowns  

Watch that shoulder !  Deadbolt use to do some exercises of somekind for his shoulder. Might search his journal or pm him.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2005)

u did dips before your chest?
Maybe put that towards the end
1) pre-exhausted your tris...less able to push on the bench
2) might have given the joints / muscles more time to warm up?

otherwise, looks good!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 6, 2005)

*Rocco:* Thanks for the encouragement.  It's just my left shoulder, but I don't really understand what impingement, so maybe you are on to something.

*GW:* Thanks, but I think I might be starting a little high on those.  I really try to keep my elbows tucked in to my body and stationary but I was feeling some work in my shoulders.  That's why I dropped down in weight at the end.   I've been doing some rotator cuff exercises once a week, but I'll keep the deadbolt advice in mind.

*Burner:*  But I like the dips.  It's one exercise where I've made measureable progress and I like that.  I think you are right about the pre-exhaust thing but I was warmed up before the pain on the inclines.  Thanks for dropping in.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2005)

I like dips too! 
sour cream and ranch with dill is good...ooohhh...wait....


I either do dips or CG bench as my main tri builder. (one,one week, the next the other, rotate)

Are you straight up and down, or are you leaning in?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 6, 2005)

Hey Steve...

It certainly sounds like you are having serious impingement issues. 

I would suggest you drop all overhead movements and do not do anything that hurts for a while. For your shoulders, you can do lateral raises and things that are under shoulder height (front raises, rear delt rows etc) - as long as they do not aggravate it.

I would incorporate some rotator cuff exercises - simple strength work in external rotation that will help to draw the head of your humerus back into the shoulder socket and away from those tendons at the front of the joint.

Just remember that for these to be effective you have to lift the weight AGAINST gravity - So things like light cuban press, up-right DB external rotations, cable external rotations.

You might want to start to incorporate some stretching for your anterior shoulder muscles (so stretch your chest out) and specifically work on your back to get your rear delts/lats/teres major etc etc strong so they hold your shoulder back too.

I would consider going and seeing a good physiotherapist too - you don't want to mess around with your rotator - if you get a big injury it can stick and ruin your lifting for months/years....


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 6, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Steve...
> 
> It certainly sounds like you are having serious impingement issues.
> 
> I would suggest you drop all overhead movements and do not do anything that hurts for a while. For your shoulders, you can do lateral raises and things that are under shoulder height (front raises, rear delt rows etc) - as long as they do not aggravate it.


We are in agreement there.  Incline press and overhead press are the only movements I currently do that aggrevate it.  I was thinking of trying some cable crossovers for another chest movement to replace incline press and lateral and front raises, as you suggested, for the shoulders.



> I would incorporate some rotator cuff exercises - simple strength work in external rotation that will help to draw the head of your humerus back into the shoulder socket and away from those tendons at the front of the joint.


I've been incorporating rotator cuff exercises once a week on a cardio day for a couple of weeks now.  I will definitely continue.

Is it the humerus causing this.  The pain feels like it is more toward my clavicle than outer arm.  Not really in the shoulder, but next to it on the inside.



> Just remember that for these to be effective you have to lift the weight AGAINST gravity - So things like light cuban press, up-right DB external rotations, cable external rotations.


Got it!  I've been doing two of the ones cowpimp suggested earlier in the journal and another I found in a different article.



> You might want to start to incorporate some stretching for your anterior shoulder muscles (so stretch your chest out) and specifically work on your back to get your rear delts/lats/teres major etc etc strong so they hold your shoulder back too


.
My pull dominant workout should be accomplishing this, no?
Where do I find some good detailed info on how to stretch properly?



> I would consider going and seeing a good physiotherapist too - you don't want to mess around with your rotator - if you get a big injury it can stick and ruin your lifting for months/years....


I don't want that, I'm just starting to like this .  If I get pain on any more movements, I'll go.  If not, I'll wait for my next doctor appt. in January and get a referal then.

Thanks for the inputs, Emma.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 6, 2005)

Sister Emma had a great post, take care of that shoulder my Friend!!! I went by your house today 1124 right? Very nice 2 story, really similar to mine!!!Hope the shoulder gets better for you!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 6, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sister Emma had a great post, take care of that shoulder my Friend!!! I went by your house today 1124 right? Very nice 2 story, really similar to mine!!!Hope the shoulder gets better for you!!!


Sister Emma always has great posts So, it's still standing, eh?  Thanks for the compliment, we enjoyed living there.  Shoulder isn't too bad, more of a pestering thing when I'm lifting.  Just going to lay off overhead pressing for a while.  Keep up the great work, Archie.  You are going to look great for your comp.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 6, 2005)

Sounds like the smart choice, sorry your going through a shoulder problem, those really suck!!! Thanks for the compliment, I sure hope so, wouldn't want to dissapoint anyone!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 6, 2005)

Boiler - Come on, suck it up!  Go run a couple of laps, you'll be fine!  (That's what my gym coach used to say, anyway...)

Arch - You better not disappoint!  There's a buncha people gonna bet there watching you!  No pressure, of course...


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 6, 2005)

*Tuesday - December 6*

Weights: Rotator Cuff Isolation.  9 sets x 8 reps for each shoulder.  3 separate exercises.

Cardio: 25 minutes on treadmill.  3 min. walk to warmup then 1.5 min run/1 min. walk intervals.  Run Intervals (mph): 5, 6, 7, 8, 8, 7, 6, 5.  3 minute walk cooldown.

Diet:

Meal 1: Bananna/blueberry MR Bar

Meal 2: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, 1 scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna, 1 tbs. NPB

Meal 3: 2 cups Turkey Noodle soup.

Meal 4: PWO Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, 1 scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna

Meal 5: 1 cup 2% CC, 1 tbs. NPB

Supplements: 6 fish oil pills, multi-v


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 7, 2005)

Shoulder injuries suck.  I had one once and it took about 6 months before it was completely healed.  It is such a complex joint and it doesn't take much to mess it up.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 7, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Shoulder injuries suck.  I had one once and it took about 6 months before it was completely healed.  It is such a complex joint and it doesn't take much to mess it up.


It doesn't hurt any other time than when I'm doing overhead or incline pressing.  Doesn't hurt before, or after.  Kinda wierd.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 7, 2005)

Just take care of it my Friend!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 7, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Where do I find some good detailed info on how to stretch properly?



Here are a few places I found some info at.  Hope it helps.


http://www.physsportsmed.com/issues/2005/0905/odonnell.htm
http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=AtFekj.eK...http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/likness22.htm
http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=ApwssQN_h...6/**http://www.pitt.edu/~hunter3/Stretch.html


----------



## BritChick (Dec 7, 2005)

Ouch, watch that shoulder boiler, my husband has been having problems with his for six months and only in the last week sought medical attention... I dare say he has a long recovery ahead of him. 
Good idea laying off the overhead presses.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 7, 2005)

*Thanks for all the words of caution, people.  And the links you provided Nuke.  *  Well, I've been working on putting in a new sink and countertop in the bathroom (Thanks to the wife not liking the original color ) and I didn't get around to the gym tonight.  Didn't finish the sink either .  Nothing is ever as easy as you think it will be.

Cardio: None

Weights: None

Diet: 

Meal 1: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna, scoop of protein whey, 1 Tbs. NPB

Meal 2: 5 egg whites, 1 egg, 2 slices ww toast, 1 tbs. light mayo

Meal 3: 2 cups chicken, bean, veggie, pasta dish

Meal 4: Bananna/blueberry MR Bar with 1.5 Tbs. NPB

Supplements: 6 fish oil pills, multi-v


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 7, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I was thinking of trying some cable crossovers for another chest movement to replace incline press and lateral and front raises, as you suggested, for the shoulders.


Sounds good!  Just play around with moves with cables/DBs to find ones that you can do that do not hurt.

There is some basic information on the problems at exrx.net. So you can go to this pageand scroll down to the conditions of the supraspinatus and infraspinatus for some more info. While you are there you might also want to read Posture information regarding Winged Scapula and Protracted Shoulder Girdle... These things can both be linked with poor shoulder health.



> I've been incorporating rotator cuff exercises once a week on a cardio day for a couple of weeks now.  I will definitely continue.


I would probably try to do these 2 x a week. Just light - nothing extreme... Only 6-9 sets total each day. 

I am not sure what exercises you were doing but some of the ones I usually recommend are Up-right external rotations and you can also do it this way.

I also recommend cable scaptions or DB scaptions. These are really good for your rear delt and supraspinatus muscle.

There are also exercises described in this ruggedmag article and also some here.



> Is it the humerus causing this.  The pain feels like it is more toward my clavicle than outer arm.  Not really in the shoulder, but next to it on the inside.


It can do - the space just at the inside of your shoulder as it joins your body is where the biceps tendon runs - and this can get squashed if your shoulder moves forward if it is unstable... It is also where pain may radiate if you have supraspinatus impingement.

There are some good articles (although they are 'medically' orientated) on the shoulder here with some specific ones on:
Types of injury
Exercises

And also one on Shoulder injuries and weight training plus one on Impingement...



> My pull dominant workout should be accomplishing this, no?


If you are doing things that are going to be properly targetting your rear delts and teres appropriately - then yes.... If you look at some of the first links I gave (from exrx.net) they will link you to exercises that will help these areas specifically.



> Where do I find some good detailed info on how to stretch properly?


Ok - I know there is some stretches on exrx.net as well as some here for your shoulder...

But I'll keep my eye out for anything else I come across...


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 7, 2005)

Good lord, Emma, I wasn't expecting that much information on my questions.  Thank you for the time you put into that.  I'll read through it all and report back.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 7, 2005)

I continue to be amazed at the fountain of info that is Emma...BTW, working on a batch of raspberry lemonade gummi worms.  Thanks again, Em!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 7, 2005)

I hope your shoulder starts to feel better!! 

what color was your bath originally and what are you changing it to??


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 8, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> *Well, I've been working on putting in a new sink and countertop in the bathroom (Thanks to the wife not liking the original color ) and I didn't get around to the gym tonight.  Didn't finish the sink either .  Nothing is ever as easy as you think it will be.
> *


*

Of all the various household repairs and remodeling tasks, I think that plumbing related ones are the hardest.  There's not much margin for error.*


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi B.  Glad to see you're back.  I was beginning to wonder if I had bad breath or something   The countertop was a bugrandy/wine color.  We found a new one on clearance at HD that is a stonewash beige or something like that.  I was perfectly happy with the original.

Triple Threat: Yes, plumbing projects don't allow much margin for error.  The one we found on clearance was the wrong size, so I've been cutting it down on my table saw and cutting and regluing the laminate strips.  The sink hole that I cut out with my jig saw seems to line up alright.  My least favorte household chore is painting.  No matter how careful I am, I always paint stuff that isn't supposed to be painted  . I hate painting.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 8, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hi B.  Glad to see you're back.  I was beginning to wonder if I had bad breath or something   The countertop was a bugrandy/wine color.  We found a new one on clearance at HD that is a stonewash beige or something like that.  I was perfectly happy with the original.
> 
> Triple Threat: Yes, plumbing projects don't allow much margin for error.  The one we found on clearance was the wrong size, so I've been cutting it down on my table saw and cutting and regluing the laminate strips.  The sink hole seems to line up alright.  My least favorte household chore is painting.  No matter how careful I am, I always paint stuff that isn't supposed to be painted  . I hate painting.



You were one of those kids who painted and colored outside the lines, weren't you?


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 8, 2005)

he does strike me as the type that would.....


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 8, 2005)

he does strike me as the type that would.....


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 8, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> You were one of those kids who painted and colored outside the lines, weren't you?


No doubt!  I still am.  I like rough carpentry, hate finish carpentry.  Just don't have the patience for it and I have a short fuse when I mess up.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 8, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> No doubt!  I still am.  I like rough carpentry, hate finish carpentry.  Just don't have the patience for it and I have a short fuse when I mess up.



I hate all kinds of carpentry.  Me and hammers just don't get along.  Give me a wrench over a hammer any day of the week.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2005)

...uh....gimme a # to a skilled carpenter to do it right for me...


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 8, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> BTW, working on a batch of raspberry lemonade gummi worms.  Thanks again, Em!


Mmmmm...  Yummy!! Raspberry lemonade is really a good flavour!! I hope you like them!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 8, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I continue to be amazed at the fountain of info that is Emma...BTW, working on a batch of raspberry lemonade gummi worms.  Thanks again, Em!


Feel free to bring those the next time we hook up Brother!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 8, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Feel free to bring those the next time we hook up Brother!!! LOL!!!



No way, dude.  Get your own.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 8, 2005)

*Thursday - 12/8*

Activities for Today:  Well, I have a 9:30 a.m. apt. tomorrow in Rochester, IN.  There is a blizzard outside.  So, my intention was to drive to Rochester (250 miles) tonight and stay in a hotel so I can be on time for my meeting.  So, I worked out this evening, met my wife and kid for dinner and went to his Christmas Open House at school.  Left there at 7:30 and made it to here before I couldn't stand going 40 miles an hour on the highway, not being able to see and roasting my butt off jamming the defrost to keep the windshield from freezing.  Made it 150 miles, 100 to go in the morning.

Cardio: None

Weights:  Upper Body - Pull Dominant

Assisted Pullups: -70# - 8, 8, 8 + 3 BW Negatives

Single Arm Bent DB Rows: 45# - 8, 8, 8
Superset With
Upright BB Rows: 65# - 8, 6, 5

Lat Pull Downs: 112.5# - 8, 8, 7.5

HS Iso High Rows: 140# - 7; 120# - 8, 8 (no snickering, Emma)
HS Iso Rows: 120# - 8, 8, 8

DB Shrugs: 60# - 8, 8, 8

Notes: Time to drop some pounds off the assisted pullups (I'm going to get to bw sets if it kills me).  Upright BB Rows lost some reps, maybe because of superset with db rows.  Lat Pull Downs, just can't seem to get that last rep.  Going to up weight next time and build reps again.  Need more weight on DB Shrugs.

Diet: 

Meal 1: 2 cups Chicken, Veggie, Pasta concoction

Meal 2: 1/2 Greek Chicken Salad with grilled veggie side dish

Meal 3: Bananna/blueberry MR Bar

Meal 4: 1/2 Greek Chicken Salad with grilled veggie side dish

Meal 5: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup blueberries (forgot NPB when I mixed shakes before leaving)

Supplements: 6 fish oil pills, multi-v


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 8, 2005)

Way to pull around those weights sir.  You will be doing pullups in no time.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 9, 2005)

How far apart are your hands on the pull ups? I noticed a comment from Pimp somewhere about wide grips pulls, and I think I may be spacing too far...


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 9, 2005)

I use just a little wider than shoulder width, like how a referee would signal a touchdown.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2005)

yep! the PU's are getting there!
I always go WIDE on my pull ups...vary the width though on different sets. from shoulder width to really wide..

I'd have hated that drive, brotha! U have much patience....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 9, 2005)

I'd go with wide pullups  ... with your hands at least 3-4 feet apart.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 9, 2005)

3-4 feet apart??  YIKES!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2005)

yep! vary the width to find our 'sweet spot'..mine is a little further than shoulder width..but Ialso vary up for something new..


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 9, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I'd go with wide pullups  ... with your hands at least 3-4 feet apart.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 9, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> No way, dude.  Get your own.


 Please!!!

Brother Boiler, that was a GREAT w/o!!! I HATE Pullups


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 9, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I use just a little wider than shoulder width, like how a referee would signal a touchdown.


That's me right there.  I'm weak enough in that position, not going wider until I can get these down.  Thanks for the comments everyone.  You did notice the offset weight, right?


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Please!!!
> 
> Brother Boiler, that was a GREAT w/o!!! I HATE Pullups


I kind of like the challenge of beating them.  It's pretty cut and dry.  You either can do one more or you can't.  You'd have been proud of me yesterday, Archie.  I was in a hurry to get to my kids Christmas open house, so I did a Pseudo Archman HIT routine and blew through everything pretty quick.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I'd have hated that drive, brotha! U have much patience....


Well, I only got a little over half way there, but it beat getting up at 4 a.m. to do it.  Oh, damn.  I could have called Archie and chatted with him.  He's always up at 4.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 9, 2005)

Nice workout.  Glad you made it as far as you did safely.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 9, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I kind of like the challenge of beating them.  It's pretty cut and dry.  You either can do one more or you can't.  You'd have been proud of me yesterday, Archie.  I was in a hurry to get to my kids Christmas open house, so I did a Pseudo Archman HIT routine and blew through everything pretty quick.


 Me too!!!
How did you like the HIT style? I am proud of you and ALL my Friends here, it takes the 3-d's to do what we do.......
*Drive*
*Determination*
*Discipline*
Keep it up my Friend, I'm "Pullin" for ya!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Me too!!!
> How did you like the HIT style? I am proud of you and ALL my Friends here, it takes the 3-d's to do what we do.......
> *Drive*
> *Determination*
> ...


Thanks, Arch.  You are a great inspiration!  However, you need to use the term HIT loosely with that workout.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 9, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Nice workout.  Glad you made it as far as you did safely.


I'm home now.  The driving sucked.  548 miles round trip.  One appointment.  It's a biggee though!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 9, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'm home now.  The driving sucked.  548 miles round trip.  One appointment.  It's a biggee though!



  Very glad you made it back home in one piece.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 9, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

>


----------



## Pylon (Dec 9, 2005)

Heya B, glad to hear you made it back safe.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 9, 2005)

hiya boiler!  Welcome back! did you get my message ?


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 10, 2005)

Glad your safe Steve.
I can't imagine driving on a highway during a blizzard (even if you were going just 40mph!) 
This'll be my first winter driving, and last night we got our first bit of snow about 10 cm or so (I think it was less), so it was my first time drving with snow on the ground .. all i did was drive from work to home ( 5 minutes) and I nearly spun out of control two times! It was friggin scary , winter driving is SOO much different.
Then again all I have is a little purple Firefly LOL


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks guys, and yes B, I did get your message .I think I'll give it a shot sometime after the new year.

You'll get the hang of it in no time, Tom.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 11, 2005)

Well, I did some slacking this weekend.  Back on the diet and into Leg Day tomorrow.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'm home now. The driving sucked. 548 miles round trip. One appointment. It's a biggee though!


 
two words: tele conference....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2005)

...can u hear me now???


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 12, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...can u hear me now???


  
How goes it Brother Boiler!!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey Steve!! 

How go-eth the chrissy preperations? Is Nathan getting all excited about 'Santa'?! 

Are you all heading off to relatives places again or are you staying put?



And how did your leg workout go today?!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> How goes it Brother Boiler!!!


Hello Archie.  Not so good today.  Rough day at work.  I lost an order for a robotic palletizer in a dairy production facility.  I was really counting on that one.   Someone came in with a price $50,000 less than me!  I didn't even have that much PROFIT in the job 
Oh well, life goes on.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 12, 2005)

Sorry to hear you had a crummy day, keep your chin up and heart light my Friend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 12, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Steve!!
> 
> How go-eth the chrissy preperations? Is Nathan getting all excited about 'Santa'?!
> 
> ...


Hi Emma .  We're having a party next Saturday at our house for about 10 people.  I'm making my grandmother's (I'm 50% Italian) spaghetti and meatball dinner.  Complete with fresh pasta if I decide to dust off the pasta making machine.

Nathan loves the TV and non-live versions of Santa.  Real live Santas scare the bejesus out of him , so we'll have to wait another year for that one.  Christmas is always a whirlwind of travel for us.  We go to my parents for Christmas Eve, Andi's parents for Christmas Day and then to Cleveland on the 26th for a big dinner with my grandma and the rest of my mom's relatives.
It's alot of driving, but we made the decision years ago to not skimp on visiting family this time of year.  

Leg workout????? Was I supposed to do that today?  Just kidding.  I had a long and frustrating day at work and haven't been.  But I'm going at 9 o'clock.  I promise .  And I'll give my report as soon as I get back.

On that note, I looked over all the resources you provided me about my shoulder.  I think it may well be bicep inpingement.  When I do that stretch where you use a towell behind your back (I don't need the towell) I can feel that same pain when I'm pulling my left arm up.  So, I'm stretching more, doing the rotator cuff exercises and not lifting overhead.  We'll see if that helps.

 Thanks for stopping by.  Hope all is well with you.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear you had a crummy day, keep your chin up and heart light my Friend!!!


I won't let it get me down.  I'm off to vent my frustrations in the squat cage


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 12, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I won't let it get me down.  I'm off to vent my frustrations in the squat cage


 
Go get it my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 12, 2005)

Yay!!!  Leg day!!! Yay!!!

Hey, don't bogart that sauce recipie....

I feel ya on the travel, too.  We've got about 400 miles in three days.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 12, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Leg workout????? Was I supposed to do that today?  Just kidding.  I had a long and frustrating day at work and haven't been.  But I'm going at 9 o'clock.  I promise .  And I'll give my report as soon as I get back.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 12, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the rough day.  Hopefully you made up for it at the gym.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 12, 2005)

*Monday - 12/12*

Well, as I mentioned above, this week hasn't started out too good.  To make matters worse, I still have every man's worst nightmare of a doctor's appointment on Wednesday and then this........... I get to the gym to do my leg workout and some bonehead has got the squat rack tied up.  He did everything you could imagine in their except for a squat.  Curls, swiss ball crunches and shrugs to name a few.  Oh, and he hung from the bar a few times to stretch out his arms and shoulders.      Anyway, enough of my griping and on to the workout, which was pretty good considering I had to do most of it in reverse order.  This allowed me to get some higher weights on stuff that I usually do after squats and deads.

Cardo: 8 minutes warmup on bike, strength level 7

Weights: Legs

Seated Calf Raises: 135# - 10, 12 (did some extra reps here, needed more #)

Standing Calf Raises: 137.5# - 12, 12 (more #s and reps here)

Seated Leg Curl: 110# - 8, 8, 8 (Finished all reps at this weight this time)

Back Free Squats: 135# - 6; 160# - 18 (upped weight 5 lbs. from last time and came up 2 reps short of 20.  Probably could have forced out 2 more, but better safe than sorry)

RDL: 135# - 8; 185# - 8, 7 (Dropped 10 #s and added another set here over last time)

Leg Press: 370# - 8, 8, 8 (Felt like I could have done more on first 2 sets, but third was just right)

Diet:

Meal 1: 1 egg, 4 egg whites, peppers, onions, mushrooms, basil, slice ww toast

Meal 2: 6 oz. chicken breast, 2 slices ww toast, 1 tsp. light mayo, 1 tsp mustard

Meal 3: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, 1 scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna

Meal 4: PWO Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, 1 scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2bananna

Meal 5: 2 cups chicken, tomato basil soup.  1 cup 1%CC, 1 tbs. npb

Supplements: 6 fish oil pills, multi-v


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 12, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Yay!!!  Leg day!!! Yay!!!
> 
> Hey, don't bogart that sauce recipie....


I'm not familiar with this term. Help, please.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 12, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about the rough day.  Hopefully you made up for it at the gym.


Thanks, Devlin.  Had to gripe somewhere.  Gym was pretty good, considering.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 13, 2005)

Chin up boiler!! 

I hope everything goes well on Wednesday...you and your ass cam will be in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Pylon (Dec 13, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'm not familiar with this term. Help, please.




*bogart*
Part of Speech:  	verb
Definition:  	to selfishly take or keep something; hog
Example:  	She was drunk and bogarted attention at the block party.
Etymology:  	probably from Humphrey Bogart, US actor
Usage:  	slang; bogarted, bogarting


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

sum biatch! Can't stand it when some SOB uses the squat cage for things other than squatting.... wait....I'm one of them sum biatches....hhmm...
but there are 2 racks in my gym...
I'm not the kind of person to walk up to someone and ask if they are gonna be done w/ 'that' soon. So, I would not suggest that you just go do that.
"Hey..I have to use this squat rack to do...SQUATS...not your panzie little girlie curls....fuqqer...now piss off before I do an intimidating double bicep pose on you and deflate you already fragile ego and send u cryin' back to your mommy....


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 13, 2005)

All you have to do is say something like "I'm not trying to rush you, but could you tell me how much longer you'll be using the rack?".  At least you'll be able to plan your workout, ie, if only 5 minutes, go stretch and loosen up, then come back and squat.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

...if u wanna do it the 'nice' way....

was'sup, trips!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 13, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Chin up boiler!!
> 
> I hope everything goes well on Wednesday...you and your ass cam will be in my thoughts and prayers


Thanks B, I appreciate that.  But don't waste any time praying for the ass cam, just my ass please .


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 13, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> *bogart*
> Part of Speech:  	verb
> Definition:  	to selfishly take or keep something; hog
> Example:  	She was drunk and bogarted attention at the block party.
> ...


Well, Pylon.  I'm not sure how "the family" would react if I gave out my grandmother's sauce recipie.  I don't want to end up with a pair of cement shoes for Christmas, if you know what I mean.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 13, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> All you have to do is say something like "I'm not trying to rush you, but could you tell me how much longer you'll be using the rack?".  At least you'll be able to plan your workout, ie, if only 5 minutes, go stretch and loosen up, then come back and squat.


I think I said something like "I know these guys named Burner, Triple, and Archie that are going to be here shortly to dismantle you if you don't do at least one squat pretty soon.  And it better not be a partial either!"


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 13, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> But don't waste any time praying for the ass cam, just my ass please .



I'll leave the praying for your ass to the lovely ladies that frequent your journal.  

I've had that procedure done once before, and at one point things weren't progressing as smoothly as I had hoped.  Trying to bring a little levity to the situation (well, as much levity as can be had at such a time  ), I said "This would probably be a lot easier if I were gay".   The damn doc did not have my sense of humor.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 13, 2005)

There was a great thread a couple weeks back about how to deal with folks who hog equipment.  It had some great ideas in it.   
It sounds like a blessing in disguise though, as you were able to have some higher weights in those exercises normally done later.  A good changeup without you even doing it.  As far as the recipe goes, just adopt Pylon as your long lost brother, and then you can share it with him.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 13, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I think I said something like "I know these guys named Burner, Triple, and Archie that are going to be here shortly to dismantle you if you don't do at least one squat pretty soon.  And it better not be a partial either!"



  

That would be the not-so-subtle approach.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 13, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I'll leave the praying for your ass to the lovely ladies that frequent your journal.
> 
> I've had that procedure done once before, and at one point things weren't progressing as smoothly as I had hoped.  Trying to bring a little levity to the situation (well, as much levity as can be had at such a time  ), I said "This would probably be a lot easier if I were gay".   The damn doc did not have my sense of humor.



Your lucky.  The military makes sure you get every recommended test done at your annual physical exam.  I get all kinds of fun tests.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 13, 2005)

G'ah - you blokes have to slow down and talk only when I am awake!! Every time I drop in there are 2 or 3 more pages I have to read through!!

You are worse than an a bunch of teenage girls! 



Your training looked great yesterday Steve!  Sometimes changing the order of things is just what your body needs to 'shake it up' a little!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I'll leave the praying for your ass to the lovely ladies that frequent your journal.
> 
> I've had that procedure done once before, and at one point things weren't progressing as smoothly as I had hoped. Trying to bring a little levity to the situation (well, as much levity as can be had at such a time  ), I said "This would probably be a lot easier if I were gay".  The damn doc did not have my sense of humor.


 
HA! I woulda done the same thing! Sux when people don't have a sense of humor...


Remember Mrs. Doubtfire? Robin Williams is trying to get a job w/that old hag? She asked him if he thought he was funny...
"I used to"


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> G'ah - you blokes have to slow down and talk only when I am awake!! Every time I drop in there are 2 or 3 more pages I have to read through!!
> 
> You are worse than an a bunch of teenage girls!


..and yet..more entertaining....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Your lucky. The military makes sure you get every recommended test done at your annual physical exam. I get all kinds of fun tests.


hey doug. this sound familiar?
"bend over and rest your shoulders on the table"


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 13, 2005)

Nice job on the squats BM!!  

How are your legs feeling today ?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

btw...what is a back free squat?


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 13, 2005)

I was wondering the same thing....


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 13, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey doug. this sound familiar?
> "bend over and rest your shoulders on the table"



  Maybe....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

That was at MEPS...oh...so many years ago.....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

....13 years and 7 days ago...dang....I'm getting OLD! Not like Albob, but still..


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 13, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> btw...what is a back free squat?



I'm guessing it's a squat with the bar on his back (as opposed to a front squat) and done in a rack (as opposed to a Smith machine).


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I'm guessing it's a squat with the bar on his back (as opposed to a front squat) and done in a rack (as opposed to a Smith machine).


 
judges ruling?

(pssst...BM..that would be you)


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 13, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I'm guessing it's a squat with the bar on his back (as opposed to a front squat) and done in a rack (as opposed to a Smith machine).


Ding, ding, we have a winner!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 13, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice job on the squats BM!!
> 
> How are your legs feeling today ?


Not bad today.  It's usually the second day that gets me.  I'm not too worried about my legs tomorrow.................................


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 13, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> G'ah - you blokes have to slow down and talk only when I am awake!! Every time I drop in there are 2 or 3 more pages I have to read through!!
> 
> You are worse than an a bunch of teenage girls!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Emma.  Just be thankful there aren't teenage girls in here   Burner would own every other post!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Ding, ding, we have a winner!


<in my tv show host voice>

AND BM.....Tell our fine audience exactly what Mr. Trips has won!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Thanks, Emma. Just be thankful there aren't teenage girls in here Burner would own every other post!


no...oh..hell no....16 will get ya 20!

Besides..I want a WOMAN...not a girl...besides...I don't wanna have to be a 'teacher'..and if any teenage girl knows how to keep up w/ me...that would be scary...can u say: WAHT A HO!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 13, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> <in my tv show host voice>
> 
> AND BM.....Tell our fine audience exactly what Mr. Trips has won!


It's a COLONOSCOPY!!!!!But that's not all.  He also gets a free prostate inspection.  Wait it gets better.  We have an opening at 2 o'clock tomorrow.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> It's a COLONOSCOPY!!!!!But that's not all. He also gets a free prostate inspection. Wait it gets better. We have an opening at 2 o'clock tomorrow.


 
 
THAT would be a contest I would gladly come in....SECOND place....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> It's a COLONOSCOPY!!!!!But that's not all. He also gets a free prostate inspection. Wait it gets better. We have an opening at 2 o'clock tomorrow.


 
u said....opening....for a colonoscopy....opening....HA! That's some funny shit there...look! Another one! How punny!


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 13, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u said....opening....for a colonoscopy....opening....HA! That's some funny shit there...look! Another one! How punny!



You crack me up......


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 13, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I think I said something like "I know these guys named Burner, Triple, and Archie that are going to be here shortly to dismantle you if you don't do at least one squat pretty soon.  And it better not be a partial either!"


 
Great lookin w/o my Friend, how do the wheels feel today?


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks, Arch.  They feel good today.  Probably tomorrow will be sore.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> You crack me up......


...it's a gift...


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 13, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...it's a gift...


A gift that keeps on giving


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

...kinda like my...oops...never mind...I've said too much...


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 13, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> It's a COLONOSCOPY!!!!!But that's not all.  He also gets a free prostate inspection.  Wait it gets better.  We have an opening at 2 o'clock tomorrow.



Ig*NO*rance may be bliss, but I believe that there is *NO*thing better than k*NO*wledge.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

...is...there...a...hidden...message...there????


----------



## Devlin (Dec 13, 2005)

All I can say about today in here is


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 13, 2005)

It must be a full moon or something...we are all a bunch of horndogs today!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 14, 2005)

*Wednesday - December 14*

Activities for today: My procedure is at 2 o'clock.  I have been on a clear liquid diet since 6 a.m. yesterday.  As soon as I get out of the doctor's office, I'm ordering a large deluxe pizza.  I'm STARVING right now!

On a brighter note, the robot project I thought I had lost a couple days ago seems to have new life.  After beating up my suppliers for some money and convincing my customer that something this complex maybe shouldn't go to someone who underbid the project so much he has agreed to reconsider.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> It must be a full moon or something...we are all a bunch of horndogs today!


look who's talking....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Activities for today: My procedure is at 2 o'clock. I have been on a clear liquid diet since 6 a.m. yesterday. As soon as I get out of the doctor's office, I'm ordering a large deluxe pizza. I'm STARVING right now!
> 
> On a brighter note, the robot project I thought I had lost a couple days ago seems to have new life. After beating up my suppliers for some money and convincing my customer that something this complex maybe shouldn't go to someone who underbid the project so much he has agreed to reconsider.


 
good luck! Hope everything....works out.....for you.....


----------



## BritChick (Dec 14, 2005)

Good luck today Boiler.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 14, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> On a brighter note, the robot project I thought I had lost a couple days ago seems to have new life.  After beating up my suppliers for some money and convincing my customer that something this complex maybe shouldn't go to someone who underbid the project so much he has agreed to reconsider.



That's awesome!  I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 14, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Activities for today: My procedure is at 2 o'clock.



Good luck.  I'm sure it will all work out in the end.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 14, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> It must be a full moon or something...we are all a bunch of horndogs today!



It's getting close.  I think Friday and/or Saturday it's a full moon.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2005)

great....bet I have to deal w/ bunch of drunken dumbasses downtown...wait...I kind of like that....


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 14, 2005)

good luck for your procedure Steve!  Hope it is not too **invasive**! Arggg...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2005)

looks like Steve is gonna be the 'butt' of all jokes today.....


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 14, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> After beating up my suppliers for some money


 

did you have Archy bust some kneecaps?? 

good luck today Boiler, it will all work out!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> did you have Archy bust some kneecaps??


B- Didn't u see the movie; 'Michael'? Didn't u see what the Angle Michael did to that bank? Any further questions?

Butt...seriously...oops. said it again.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 14, 2005)

My thoughts are with you my Friend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 14, 2005)

Hey folks, thank you all so much for your well wishing and concern.  The procedure is over and they found three small polyps that were removed.  They were very small and the doctor feels that they are nothing to worry about but will be tested anyways.  There was also some small reminants of the dyverticulits infection, but he thought that looked good too.  I'll have to limit or eliminate my consumption of nuts and seeds to prevent reoccurances of this.    

Some good news is that by ditching my previous lifestyle of too much fatty foods, alcohol, being overweight and not exercising my chances for more polyps will go down.  He was happy to hear about my new diet with much lass fatty food consumption, lots of fiber and regular exercise.  In fact, while I was in the waiting area to be taken to the screening room I set off an alarm.  It seemed my resting heart rate was dipping below 50 beats/minute  My blood pressure was 111/71 which is normal for most, but outstanding for me.  

Thanks for all your support, it is making a difference not only on the outside, but in my health overall.

By the way, anyone avoiding this procedure because they are afraid or intimidated by it needs to go get it done.  I didn't feel or remember anything about the exam.  The worst part by far is the fleet enema you have to drink prior and the results that produces.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2005)

hey! Glad it all went well!
WHAT? No more peanut butter either? DANG.....
Glad all is well!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 14, 2005)

Heya Boiler...glad to hear it all went well.  The gang here has been a big help to me as well, so I feel what yer saying.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 14, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> There was also some small reminants of the dyverticulits infection, but he thought that looked good too.  I'll have to limit or eliminate my consumption of nuts and seeds to prevent reoccurances of this.



First of all, congrats on the positive report.  

How long ago did you have the diverticulitis?  I had the misfortune of experiencing that about 8 years ago.  It was not a pleasant experience.  Fortunately, it's all in the past - the pain and the recovery.  Keep the fiber consumption high.  I think that's the biggest thing to warding off future attacks.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 14, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey! Glad it all went well!
> WHAT? No more peanut butter either? DANG.....
> Glad all is well!



He won't have to eliminate it - just limit it.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 14, 2005)

Way to go Boiler ! 

Now get back to work


----------



## Devlin (Dec 14, 2005)

Good news all around


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 14, 2005)

*Burner:* Thanks, man.  I think I can eat all the creamy pb I want.  No more crunchy for me.

*Pylon:* Thanks, everyone here provides a little inspiration.  Nice how that works.

*TT:* I appreciate it.  Quick check of the journal reveals November 2 as the day of the attack.  Not something I want to experience again.  Yes, high fiber all the way for me.

*GW:* Thanks, back at it tomorrow.!

*Devlin:* Thank you!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 14, 2005)

Emma, I read all your info on the shoulder stuff this time and what I've found is that when I do the towel stretch for internal shoulder rotation, this makes my shoulder hurt like it does when I'm overhead pressing.  I'm pretty flexible, and don't even need a towel for this move.  I can just clasp my hands together and pull up with my right arm. This causes pain on the inside front portion of the left shoulder.  In fact, if I just put my left hand behind my back like I was going to do this exercise, and push my elbow/shoulder forward, this causes pain in the same spot as well.

So, this is an internal rotation problem, I think????  I read about supraspinatus and infraspinatus and couldn't really draw any conclusions.  I also have some arthritic conditions in the left side of one of my cervical spine vertebrae.  This causes a numb patch over my left scapula from time to time.  Perhaps a nerve coming from this vertebrae is being pinched in overhead motions.  I'll get to a physio after I get a referal from my primary doc in January.

In the mean time, I'll be replacing overhead pressing with incline dumbell flys and reverse dumbell flys lying face down on an incline bench.  Will report back tomorrow on whether this helps.  I'll also keep doing my rotator cuff exercises and try to up them to a couple times a week, or at least 2 times in 10 days.  Thanks again for your advice and I apologize for all the banter you had to read through the other day.  Just having a little fun, you know.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 15, 2005)

glad your doing well!


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 15, 2005)

You're going to live!  Yay, you!  Glad to hear everything is looking good health wise.  Another example of how a good diet and exercise can change a person's life.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm glad to hear that everything turned out okay.  111/71 is perfect blood pressure too.  Rock on you healthy bastard.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 15, 2005)

Good Stuff on the results Steve!!  It is inspirational the turn around you have made!  You better be damn proud of yourself!

But  Crunchy PB is gone!! Arggg... That is horrible news! You must be heart broken... Smooth is just not the same! 



I have to duck off - but will answer your questions re shoulder in a little bit ok? (sorry!  )!

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 15, 2005)

Glad all is well my Friend, take care and keep it up, your doin good in here!!! If I can help, let me know!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Glad all is well my Friend, take care and keep it up, your doin good in here!!! If I can help, let me know!!!


Thanks, Archie .  You are an inspiration to everyone.  You always radiate a positive energy, and I appreciate it. I'm intrigued by your HIT program and what YM does in his.  Should be fun to try them both out!!!  I'll probably hit (get it) you up for some advice on it when I start a bulk!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 15, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Thanks, Archie .  You are an inspiration to everyone.  You always radiate a positive energy, and I appreciate it. I'm intrigued by your HIT program and what YM does in his.  Should be fun to try them both out!!!  I'll probably hit (get it) you up for some advice on it when I start a bulk!


Thank you my friend, I appreciate the kind words, more than you know!!! I'll be here for ya when you need any help I can give you my friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 15, 2005)

Keep doing the rotator cuff exercises....they should help.   Also - it's a wise move to stop any overhead pressing movements.   Hopefully you'll be fine in a month or so.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 15, 2005)

*Thursday - December 15*

Cardio: None

Weights: Upper Body - Push Dominant

Flat DB Press: 25# - 8; 55# - 8; 50# - 8, 8

Incline Flys: 25# - 8 (felt some left shoulder discomfort); Peck Deck: 100# - 8, 7 (some discomfort here as well)

Assisted Dips: 16# - 8, 7, 6

Tricep Pushdowns: Rope 110# - 8; Straight Bar - 120# - 8; Reverse Grip - 90# - 8; V-Grip - 130# - 8, 8

Prone Incline Reverse DB Flys: 15#: 8, 8, 8 (wow, those are hard, only 15 freakin pounds)

Tricep Extension Machine: 55# - 8, 7, 6

Notes: A strange workout today.  Didn't feel too strong and tried some new stuff.  Flys hurt shoulder a little bit.  Won't be doing anything that hurts the shoulder until I get it checked out.  Will concentrate on the exercises I have that don't cause pain.

Diet:

Meal 1: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, 1 scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna, 1 tbs NPB

Meal 2: Chicken breast, veggie stir fry with 1 cup brown rice

Meal 3: PWO Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, 1 scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna

Meal 4: Chicken breast, veggie stir fry with 1 cup brown rice

Meal 5: 1 Cup 1%CC with 1 Tbs. NPB


----------



## Pylon (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey, sometimes you have to listen to your body and give it time to heal, whether you want to or not.  It's killing me that I can't work legs, but long term it's for the best.  A few months back, any shoulder work at all left me almost unable to lift my left arm, but it feels great now.  You'll be fine, just have some patience.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> *Burner:* Thanks, man. I think I can eat all the creamy pb I want. No more crunchy for me.


WHEW!
That's my favorite....and yes, I could live off PB & J's forever...


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 16, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Emma, I read all your info on the shoulder stuff this time and what I've found is that when I do the towel stretch for internal shoulder rotation, this makes my shoulder hurt like it does when I'm overhead pressing.  I'm pretty flexible, and don't even need a towel for this move.  I can just clasp my hands together and pull up with my right arm. This causes pain on the inside front portion of the left shoulder.  In fact, if I just put my left hand behind my back like I was going to do this exercise, and push my elbow/shoulder forward, this causes pain in the same spot as well.


Ok - yes, that means you are getting pain on internal rotation... But because I can't exactly see where the pain is it sounds like it could be either impingement of the supraspinatus tendon or it could even be biceps tendonitis (and both can occur at the same time with or without other things like instability or rotator cuff tears)...

If you have a problem with your neck then you could very well have nerve issues to your shoulder too - although these usually cause sharp electrical and shooting pains that would pass down your arm into your forearm (past the elbow). But it could be nerve being injured so you have partial deinnervation of some of the muscles of your shoulder - this means they will not hold it as steady as it should/could be (specifically, if your infraspinatus or supraspinatus are wasted and not working correctly it cause instability and this mean that impingement is more likely).

There are some tests that your doc (or a physio) can and will do to determine just which one it is - you could try them yourself, but I am not sure if it would tell you anything that would be additionally of benefit... As you say, your best option is to drop all movements that hurt it and to just 'play it safe' until your appointment.

You could also get some diclofenac (called Voltaren over here) which is a low-grade anti-inflammatory gel that you can rub on a few times a day for 10-14 days.... It is also available in tablets (but I wouldn't take these - not without consulting a doc - as it is a drug that can have side effects).

Things like cold packs (if there is still inflammation this will help) or heat packs (if there is no inflammation) can also be of benefit... Although because you do not know if there is active disease (like tendonitis) or if there is just instability I would not know which one to suggest...


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 16, 2005)

> If you have a problem with your neck then you could very well have nerve issues to your shoulder too - although these usually cause sharp electrical and shooting pains that would pass down your arm into your forearm (past the elbow). But it could be nerve being injured so you have partial deinnervation of some of the muscles of your shoulder - this means they will not hold it as steady as it should/could be (specifically, if your infraspinatus or supraspinatus are wasted and not working correctly it cause instability and this mean that impingement is more likely).


My MRI report said I had significant closing of the canal where the nerve exits the vertebrae on the left side (you learn all kinds of great stuff when they search your body for tumors).  This causes numbness over my scapula periodically, but it isn't muscular and it does not hurt, so I don't think this is it.  I think it would be more intermitant pain and more when I move my neck than my shoulder if this was it.



> You could also get some diclofenac (called Voltaren over here) which is a low-grade anti-inflammatory gel that you can rub on a few times a day for 10-14 days.... It is also available in tablets (but I wouldn't take these - not without consulting a doc - as it is a drug that can have side effects).


Thanks, but no thanks.  I take enough meds as it is!!! It only hurts when my arm is in an akward position or I lift relatively heavy weight overhead.  The pain goes away as soon as I take the pressure off, so I'm pretty sure it is an impingement, or tendenitous, as you have said.  It doesn't feel hot or swollen or painful afterwords either, so I'm not sure heat or ice would help until I know what is going on.


> There are some tests that your doc (or a physio) can and will do to determine just which one it is - you could try them yourself, but I am not sure if it would tell you anything that would be additionally of benefit... As you say, your best option is to drop all movements that hurt it and to just 'play it safe' until your appointment.


This is going to be my plan of action.  Thanks for your advice, Emma.  Always appreciated


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 16, 2005)

*Friday - 12/16*

Cardio: 25 minutes stationary bike, strength (hill intervals) level 6

Weights: Core Training

HIT Circuit: Powercrunch Machine: 50# - 25; Back Extensions: BW+25 - 15; Torso Twist Machine: 95# - 15 each side; Hanging Leg Raises - 15

Did circuit twice and then went to cardio.  Core workout still not quite Billie-esque, but the hardest I've worked it so far.

Diet:

Meal 1: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna, 1 tbs. NPB

Meal 2: Grilled Chicken Sandwich and Fries    (forced to go to some greasy spoon with customers.  Didn't think to sub for fries and the bun was buttered and toasted)

Meal 3: PWO Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna

Meal 4: Party Food??????????  Will try to keep it clean

Meal 5: 1 cup 1%CC and 1 tbs. npb

Supplements: 6 fish oil pills, multi-v


----------



## grant (Dec 16, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Meal 2: Grilled Chicken Sandwich and Fries    (forced to go to some greasy spoon with customers.  Didn't think to sub for fries and the bun was buttered and toasted)



Don't sweat it...


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 16, 2005)

grant said:
			
		

> Don't sweat it...


 I won't dwell on it.  I just felt like Pylon and Emma were sitting on my left shoulder yelling at my inner demon on the right.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 16, 2005)

Take it easy like everyone has said my Friend!!! Better to heal now and lift another day!!! I like your HIT circuit training!!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice workout


----------



## Pylon (Dec 16, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I won't dwell on it.  I just felt like Pylon and Emma were sitting on my left shoulder yelling at my inner demon on the right.



Consider it a refeed!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 17, 2005)

Hey Steve! 

I came across some articles you may find interesting today...

There is this one on t-nation about Eccentric Exercise and Tendonitis and then here is a journal article on Heavy-Load Eccentric Calf Muscle Training to back it up.



Just some 'fuel for thought' (incase shoulder is tendonitis)...


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 18, 2005)

Archie: Yes, I will take your advice.  I'm not going to hurt it.

Pylon: Refeed I like that analogy

Devlin: Thanks, I needed to have one to prepare for this weekend.

Emma: Thank you,  I'll do some reading up later this evening.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 18, 2005)

You can't be all upset about one order of fries  

Take care of that shoulder


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 18, 2005)

You know, I hear french fries are good for healing joints, especially the shoulder area.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 18, 2005)

hiya B!  Any big plans for Christmas??


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 19, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hiya B!  Any big plans for Christmas??


Hi Billie Just the usual family stuff.  Christmas Eve with my parents and sister in Grand Rapids, Christmas Day with my wife's parents in Ann Arbor and then the day after Christmas at my grandma's in Cleveland.  A fair amount of driving, but there isn't any way around that.  We're trying to figure out when to have our own family celebration with Nathan.  You know, start our own little tradition.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 19, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Steve!
> 
> I came across some articles you may find interesting today...
> 
> ...


Emma, I read both articles and will keep them handy incase I do have tendonitis in my shoulder.  Would be easy to mimic the method since I only have it on one side.  Interesting concept.  I have strained a tendon in my elbow before and it was treated with a cortisone shot.  That was a much more intense pain, though, maybe the strain or tear was worse.  It doesn't bother me now.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

aloha, BM!
were the fries..at least..good?
U eat good most of time time, a little junk isn't gonna hurt...

Sounds like you are gonna have a good, but busy Christmas!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 19, 2005)

*Monday - 12/19*

Cardio: 8 minutes warmup on bike

Weights: Upper Body - Pull Dominant

Assisted Pull Ups: -58# - 8, 8, 5 +2 BW Negatives

Single Arm Bent Rows: 50# - 8, 8, 8

Upright BB Rows: 65# - 8, 8, 6

Lat Pull Downs: 112.5# - 8, 8, 7.5

HS Iso High Rows: 130# - 8, 8, 8

HS Iso Rows: 130# - 8, 8, 7

DB Shrugs: 75# - 8, 8, 8

Notes: Took 12# off assisted pull ups, increased weight on bent rows and shrugs.  Other rows bother me.  I seem kinda stuck.

Diet

Meal 1: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup berry mix, 1 Tbs. almond butter

Meal 2: Chicken breast with veggie and brown rice stir fry (2 cups)

Meal 3: Chicken breast with veggie and brown rice stir fry (2 cups)

Meal 4: PWO Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup berry mix

Meal 5: 2 cups veggie platter veggies with hummus

Meal 6: 1 cup 1%CC w/1Tbs. almond butter

This is frustrating me also.  I am not losing weight anymore.  Of course my diet sucked with pizza last week, spaghetti and meatballs twice this weekend and other junk.  My waist has gotten a little bigger too.  Just that time of the year, I guess.  Bah Humbug


----------



## Devlin (Dec 19, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Notes: Took 12# off assisted pull ups, increased weight on bent rows and shrugs.  Other rows bother me.  I seem kinda stuck.
> 
> 
> This is frustrating me also.  I am not losing weight anymore.  Of course my diet sucked with pizza last week, spaghetti and meatballs twice this weekend and other junk.  My waist has gotten a little bigger too.  Just that time of the year, I guess.  Bah Humbug




  On knocking weight off the assisted pull ups and increasing weight on the rows and shrugs.  

I'm blamming the time of year too for my stagnant weight.  Well that and holding water always works as an excuse ohh but it could be the cookies I've been taste testing


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 19, 2005)

Do the upright rows bother your shoulders at all?  I've noticed that you've mentioned shoulder problems, and I can't help but wonder if that exercise is contributing.  I had to ditch that exercise from my list many years ago, since it was causing pain, especially when I was playing basketball or softball.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 19, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I'm blamming the time of year too for my stagnant weight.  Well that and holding water always works as an excuse ohh but it could be the cookies I've been taste testing



I thought that you were baking protein cookies.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 19, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Do the upright rows bother your shoulders at all?  I've noticed that you've mentioned shoulder problems, and I can't help but wonder if that exercise is contributing.  I had to ditch that exercise from my list many years ago, since it was causing pain, especially when I was playing basketball or softball.


Not at all.  Just overhead pushing motions.  And just my left shoulder.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 19, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I thought that you were baking protein cookies.




Ohh hell no.  I went all out and made good ole fashioned butter, sugar, brown sugar toll house chocolate chip cookies and chocolate chip + peanut butter chip and chocolate chip + white choclate chip


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh hell no. I went all out and made good ole fashioned butter, sugar, brown sugar toll house chocolate chip cookies and chocolate chip + peanut butter chip and chocolate chip + white choclate chip


I like care packages....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

Hey BM! AWESOME on reducing the weight on the pull ups!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 19, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh hell no.  I went all out and made good ole fashioned butter, sugar, brown sugar toll house chocolate chip cookies and chocolate chip + peanut butter chip and chocolate chip + white choclate chip


 hey, hey, hey keep all this stuff out of my journal.  now I gotta read that everytime I visit!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 19, 2005)

It's not my fault.  I suggested the protein cookies.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 19, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh hell no.  I went all out and made good ole fashioned butter, sugar, brown sugar toll house chocolate chip cookies and chocolate chip + peanut butter chip and chocolate chip + white choclate chip



I made the chocolate and peppermint sugar cookies,, but wasn't thrilled with how they turned out.  For Xmas eve, I'll be doing the tollhouse with choc and PB swirled chips.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 19, 2005)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by boilermaker
> Notes: Took 12# off assisted pull ups, increased weight on bent rows and shrugs. Other rows bother me. I seem kinda stuck.
> 
> ...





			
				Devlin said:
			
		

> On knocking weight off the assisted pull ups and increasing weight on the rows and shrugs.
> 
> *I'm blamming the time of year too for my stagnant weight.*  Well that and holding water always works as an excuse ohh but it could be the cookies I've been taste testing



Sounds familiar


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 19, 2005)

Devlin and Burner: Thanks for the encouragment on the pull ups.  Still really pathetic, but I am going to get there.

GW: Yeah, it's that time of year.  And it won't get any better for another week, so I guess I shouldn't sweat it too much.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 19, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I like care packages....



LOL you in the wrong location.  Shipped about 15 dozen to a friend and his team in Iraq yesterday (monday).


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2005)

Don't sweat the weight, bro.  It's the least wonderful time of the year...


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 20, 2005)

All this talk of cookies is torture for me.  I came to check on workouts and see cookies.  You guys are troublemakers.  j/k.  Looking good BM!  Like Pylon said, it is the least wonderful time of the year.  Holidays are over-rated, IMO.  You should enjoy your family everyday, not just on holidays.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2005)

Well said.  I never understood the idea of shelling out a lot of cash for something that the person probably doesn't want/need.  I don't have a problem getting the kids something, but the adults should all agree to just chill out, have a few drinks (or whatever) and enjoy each other's company.  And maybe think about why the world hates America so much.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Boiler-

Are you planning on getting in on the 10 week contest?  Jodi made a sticky out of it.  Check it out.  If you are cutting anyway (like me) it might help.

Did you ever get your goals/stats/pics posted?  I'd look, but I'm...lazy...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Well said. I never understood the idea of shelling out a lot of cash for something that the person probably doesn't want/need. I don't have a problem getting the kids something, but the adults should all agree to just chill out, have a few drinks (or whatever) and enjoy each other's company. And maybe think about why the world hates America so much.


that is the trick tho. Finding something that the recipient does want or need. I really don't want much...money works for me just fine...


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 20, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I never understood the idea of shelling out a lot of cash for something that the person probably doesn't want/need.  I don't have a problem getting the kids something, but the adults should all agree to just chill out, have a few drinks (or whatever) and enjoy each other's company.



Sadly, there are far too few people who think the same as us.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 20, 2005)

we also gave up on adult gift giving this year...we just bought for all of the kids...that's what it's all about anyways!! I just love seeing the look on their faces when they open the gifts !


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2005)

The only adults I have to buy for are the parents and the wife (though we agreed to keep it very simple), plus the work gift exchange.  I took the worst gift (a pack of Jones Co. sodas - cranberry, pumpkin pie, turkey with gravy, stuffing, and brussle sprouts...yes, all sodas).  I left with a big bottle of Mailbu rum (for the wife) and a small cigar holder/hip flask (for me).  Not a bad night's work!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

the pumkin pie might taste pretty good.
Ever since hearing about pumkin juice in the Harry Potter series..I've wanted to try some...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2005)

Nope, it was nasty.  The cranberry was OK, the sprouts was the worst.  By far.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

u are a brave soul to even try the sprouts...
I don't even like the real things...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2005)

I tried them all.  they were nasty.  Getting the drunk obnoxious chick in the bar to drink the sprout by telling her it was midori, then watching her try not to hurl made it all wortwhile.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 20, 2005)

Malibu Rum and OJ....................


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 20, 2005)

The conversations that go on in BM's journal while he is away....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I tried them all. they were nasty. Getting the drunk obnoxious chick in the bar to drink the sprout by telling her it was midori, then watching her try not to hurl made it all wortwhile.


that was mean! Cruel! twisted!

sir....I like your style...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Malibu Rum and OJ....................


 
have u tried it w/ sunny delight?

there's also a better rum to try....(higher alcohol content) I wanna say Bacardi. It's cheaper and better to fuq ya up!


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 20, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> have u tried it w/ sunny delight?
> 
> there's also a better rum to try....(higher alcohol content) I wanna say Bacardi. It's cheaper and better to fuq ya up!



Captain Morgan's makes a great coconut rum as well.  Trust me, I have stock in Capt. as much as I've drank it.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Malibu Rum and OJ....................



I'm partial to it in hot cocoa...of course, butterscotch schnappes works well there too....


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that was mean! Cruel! twisted!
> 
> sir....I like your style...



She deserved it.  

When we first got to the bar, it was packed.  They only had one server at the time, because this 100+ person party didn't bother to alert them they were coming.  So we had to fetch our own drinks for a while, which was no big deal.  Anyway, this woman stood next to me as I waited to order, wearing a big nametag.  I glanced at it, but couldn't read it.  Trying to be polite after what could have been interpreted as staring at her left breast, I said "Wow.  Are all of  you from one place?"  She looked up and said "Uh huh."  Then stepped forward and IN FRONT OF ME just as the bartender looked my way.  (I had been there a couple of minutes before she was.)

She went on to get plowed while my co-workers and I had a quite party in the corner.  We were kind of winding down when SOMEONE gave her a live microphone, and she started screaming into it about all the people who were there, how she loved them all, and it was KARAOKE TIME!!!!  We took that as our cue to bail.

Someone she worked with was trying to get her off the stage, and was looking really embarrased.  We asked if she would drink a shot if he took it to her.  He said "I can't imagine her saying no at this point."  So we handed it over, told him it was midori, and backed away slowly toward the door.  She was pretty quiet for the couple of minutes we stayed.  We took off just as she was starting to head for the bathroom.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan's makes a great coconut rum as well. Trust me, I have stock in Capt. as much as I've drank it.


AND! It makes a great marinade for steaks...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> AND! It makes a great marinade for steaks...




I've never tried that, but I have to admit it sounds really good....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> She deserved it.
> 
> When we first got to the bar, it was packed. They only had one server at the time, because this 100+ person party didn't bother to alert them they were coming. So we had to fetch our own drinks for a while, which was no big deal. Anyway, this woman stood next to me as I waited to order, wearing a big nametag. I glanced at it, but couldn't read it. Trying to be polite after what could have been interpreted as staring at her left breast, I said "Wow. Are all of you from one place?" She looked up and said "Uh huh." Then stepped forward and IN FRONT OF ME just as the bartender looked my way. (I had been there a couple of minutes before she was.)
> 
> ...


  that was hilarious!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I've never tried that, but I have to admit it sounds really good....


I will get a zip lock bag. add the steaks after I fork a few punctures into them, add italian dressng and some Cap'n. Let sit a couple days.
When I grill them, I sprinkle Canadian steak seasoning on them..and voila! an AMAZING steak!


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 20, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I've never tried that, but I have to admit it sounds really good....



Booze always makes a great marinade.  The best part for all the non-drinkers is the alcohol is burned away.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

yep...just the good flavor.
Beer is good for chicken


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 20, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> The conversations that go on in BM's journal while he is away....



It gives him something to look forward to.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 20, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> She deserved it.



It sounds like this could have been one of those "Priceless" posters in the making.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 20, 2005)

Holy Cow!  I'm going to have to put a padlock on this thing.  Don't you people work??????????


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 20, 2005)

I am at work!  Your tax dollars are paying me to do this.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

what he said!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 20, 2005)

*Tuesday - 12/20*

Cardio: 25 Minutes Stationary Bike (Hill Intervals - Level 7)

Weights: Rotator Cuff Exercises.  8 sets for each arm with cables and the pink dumbells.

Diet: 

Meal 1: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup berry mix, 1 Tbs. almond butter

Meal 2: Large Salad with lots of veggies and hardboiled egg with a few chunks of processed turkey meat

Meal 3: Sushami - Octopus, Tuna and Yellowtail sampler

Meal 4: Can of Salmon and cup of sweet potatoes

Meal 5: Cup of 1%CC and 1 Tbs. almond butter

Supplements: 6 fish oil pills, multi-v


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice job, BM.  I like the use of color-coded DBs.  How is the shoulder feeling today?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 20, 2005)

Good lookin cardio my Friend, how is the shoulder feeling? Hope all is well for you and yours!!! Have a great Christmas and GODspeed your travel!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin cardio my Friend, how is the shoulder feeling? Hope all is well for you and yours!!! Have a great Christmas and GODspeed your travel!!!


 

Yeah ... What he said


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Holy Cow!  I'm going to have to put a padlock on this thing.  Don't you people work??????????



I'm on vacation...


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 20, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I'm on vacation...



What's that?


----------



## Devlin (Dec 20, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Holy Cow!  I'm going to have to put a padlock on this thing.  Don't you people work??????????



I was working today.  Working at avoiding the traffic through my office which had turned into grand central station and then worked at staying warm when I went out into the field to work


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> What's that?



That's me shaking my ass at Boiler.  What, you've never seen a man shake his ass at another man?

Sorry, forgot.  Don't ask, don't tell.  My bad.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 20, 2005)

Um, Pylon, I think Doug was referring to vacation, not shaking your ass.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Um, Pylon, I think Doug was referring to vacation, not shaking your ass.



Yeah, but answering was more fun my way.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 20, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Weights: Rotator Cuff Exercises.  8 sets for each arm with cables and the *pink dumbells.*






> Diet:
> 
> Meal 1: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup berry mix, 1 Tbs. almond butter
> 
> ...


Oh. my. god. This all (with the exception of the processed turkey meat (  ) looks sooo yummy!!  Are you sure you are 'dieting'! LOL - it looks all too good to be 'diet' food!  

Especially meal 3 ... I could eat sushami all day. I love japanese... And I am a wasabi addict.  Love the stuff.... It is really, really yummy on mushrooms!!  Ohhh... and seaweed!! I LOVE nori (technically not in sushimi... but still)!!  And Japanese is made 100 x better by all the really cute little bowls and tea-cups and plates and chop-sticks...!!! Ohhh - nd eating on the floor with no shoes!! Heaps more fun than sitting at a table!!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 20, 2005)

Nuke, Archie, YM: Thanks, shoulder feels fine as long as I'm not pressing overhead.  So, I'm not doing that for a month or so.

Pylon, I don't want to see your ass in here anymore


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 20, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ohhh - nd eating on the floor with no shoes!!



You eat with your feet?


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 20, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Especially meal 3 ... I could eat sushami all day. I love japanese... And I am a wasabi addict.  Love the stuff.... It is really, really yummy on mushrooms!!  Ohhh... and seaweed!! I LOVE nori (technically not in sushimi... but still)!!  And Japanese is made 100 x better by all the really cute little bowls and tea-cups and plates and chop-sticks...!!! Ohhh - nd eating on the floor with no shoes!! Heaps more fun than sitting at a table!!


Well, if I ever set you up on a blind date, I'll certainly know where to tell the lucky guy to take you. 

Seriously, though.  The diet is good, right?  I've been a little concerned lately as my weight loss has stalled and I've read what you wrote about post cardio workout shakes yesterday.  I have two shakes a day, just for convenience meal replacements even on non workout days.  I thought this was ok.

Those rotator exercises are HARD and don't take much weight at all!  I usually do them at home with just plates, but I couldn't resist the "fancy" db's at the gym today.

Oh, and the wasabi addiction.  We'll have to discuss that over in the self sufficiency thread.  You can grow your own.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2005)

I can't stand wasabi (bad experience with horseradish when I was a kid) but an always down with sushi.  

Hey Boiler, if we are going to get together in January, that might be a good option for dinner.  Is there a decent place in GR?


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 20, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I can't stand wasabi (bad experience with horseradish when I was a kid) but an always down with sushi.
> 
> Hey Boiler, if we are going to get together in January, that might be a good option for dinner.  Is there a decent place in GR?


yeah, the place I went today was really good.  Not far from where you stay, either.  Is that trip booked yet?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I could eat sushami all day.


where I come from, that's called...bait.

Luv that line...
ok, that's all..nothing actual to contribute here educationally at this time.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2005)

Unofficially.  I usually book 1 trip in advance.  I am headed to N.O. after the holiday, and will be booking while on that trip.  I have to make sure the software people I am meeting with are going to 1) finish the release that is due and 2) not be off in litigation over a patent infringement.  (Don't worry, it's not with us.)  I'll let you know when it is confirmed, but I plan on being in town on Tuesday afternoon and leaving Thursday morning.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey Boiler-
> 
> Are you planning on getting in on the 10 week contest?  Jodi made a sticky out of it.  Check it out.  If you are cutting anyway (like me) it might help.
> 
> Did you ever get your goals/stats/pics posted?  I'd look, but I'm...lazy...


I wasn't planning on it.  I think I'll be switching to a bulk sometime in January.

Goals and stats are at the beginning.  Basically, I'm trying to fit into my 34's again, get healthier and look better.  I haven't posted any pics.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 21, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Yeah, but answering was more fun my way.



I have to watch out, you're the second guy that has been caught shaken his ass around these parts.  The don't ask, don't tell policy was Clinton's idea.  Those were dark times in the military.  We don't go there.   

You guys and your sushi are mistaken.  Food is meant to be cooked, that is why Man created fire.  Fire goooood.  (sorry, I don't have a caveman jpg to post)  I do agree that seaweed and mushrooms are good though.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 21, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> I have to watch out, you're the second guy that has been caught shaken his ass around these parts.



Yeah, cut it out Pylon.  If I want to see some back sides, I'll visit the journals of Billie and Devlin.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 21, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Yeah, cut it out Pylon.  If I want to see some back sides, I'll visit the journals of Billie and Devlin.



sorry.  They don't have a smiley shakin' his wang at you...which is probably for the best...


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 21, 2005)

Best for me, anyway!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 21, 2005)

glad I could help


----------



## BritChick (Dec 21, 2005)

Passing through, hi!
Glad your shoulder is holding up okay.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 21, 2005)

Billie posts a picture of a wang and BritChick immediately shows up.  Coincidence or not?  You be the judge.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 21, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> glad I could help



Billie !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 21, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> glad I could help



  Billie   It must be the cold drugs


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 21, 2005)

Why is all of this shit in my journal?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 21, 2005)

If Boiler was pissed yesterday after finding out everyone had whored up his journal, imagine how he's going to feel after finding out about this pornalization.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 21, 2005)

Oops, too late!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 21, 2005)

*Wednesday - 12/21*

Cardio: 8 minutes warmup on stationary bike

Weights: Legs

Back Free Squat: 135# - 6; 165# - 20

RDL: 135# - 8; 185# - 8; 195# - 8

Leg Press: 370# - 8, 8, 8

Seated Calf Raise: 150# - 11; 145; 10

Seated Leg Curl: 110# - 8, 8, 8
SS With
Standing Calf Raise: 237.5# - 12, 12

Notes: Had good workout.  Squats and RDL's increased in weights and reps.

Diet: 

Meal 1: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup berry mix, 1 Tbs. Almond Butter

Meal 2: 1 Can of Salmon, 1 Cup sweet potatoes

Meal 3: Can of Tuna, 4 slices WW bread, 2 tsp. light mayo

Meal 4: PWO Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup berry mix

Meal 5: 1 Cup 1%CC, 1 Tbs. Almond Butter

Supplements: 6 Fish oil pills, multi-v


----------



## Devlin (Dec 21, 2005)

Congrats on the increases in weight and reps


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 21, 2005)

Devlin: Thanks, good looking workout you had tonight.

BC: Thank you too.  Hope you are recovering nicely.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 21, 2005)

I saw you ate fries the other day.  Congratualtions, you are human!  Hehe.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 22, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I saw you ate fries the other day.  Congratualtions, you are human!  Hehe.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 22, 2005)

My trip to GR is booked.  (I know, I don't usually book that far ahead, but what the heck...)  I'll be in on the 10th around 2, headed out the morning on of the 12th.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> glad I could help


I guess..lucky for me it's just ther re 'x' box...


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 22, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> My trip to GR is booked.  (I know, I don't usually book that far ahead, but what the heck...)  I'll be in on the 10th around 2, headed out the morning on of the 12th.


Great, I'll make sure I'm in town one night.  Do you have a preferance?  I assume that you aren't working much on the 10th.  I'll see what is going on around town.

Now if someone could just get that nasty picture out of my journal before I start spreading it around like a virus.  Hmmmmmmm.............Anyone seen Billie?


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 22, 2005)

hey Steve - I've been meaning to ask you - what exact exercises are you doing for your rotator cuff? (I really need to get serious with that stuff  )

P.S. - Looking great in here! (including the porn  ) Do we get any updated measurements soon??!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 22, 2005)

Tom,

I've been doing the second and third exercises described in this article from Cowpimp.  You can also do the second one standing, like this.  I also do cable scapulations.  Emma wrote up a lot of really good  information on this in my journal here.

Updated measurements and maybe a picture coming in January, if things go well.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 22, 2005)

So ... you got 20 reps on squats!!  Nice


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 22, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> So ... you got 20 reps on squats!!  Nice


It took a couple of rest/pauses on number 15 and 18, but I finished it with pretty good form.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> It took a couple of rest/pauses on number 15 and 18, but I finished it with pretty good form.


  
were u a bit 'wobbly' after that set?


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 22, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> were u a bit 'wobbly' after that set?


And very much out of breath!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 22, 2005)

*Thursday 12/22*

Weights: None

Cardio: 25 minutes on Treadmill: 3 min. walk warmup then 1.5 min. run/1 min. walk intervals.  Run Intervals (mph) 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 8, 7, 6, 6, 3 min. cool down.

Diet: 

Meal 1: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop of protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup mixed berries, 1 Tbs. almond butter

Meal 2: 6 inch turkey breast sub, lettuce, tomato, onion, v and olive oil dressing

Meal 3: 6 inch turkey breast sub, lettuce, tomato, onion, v and olive oil dressing

Meal 4: 2 cups split pea and ham soup, baby carrots

Meal 5: PWO Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup berries, 1/2 cup oats

Supplements: 2 fish oil pills, multi-v


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> And very much out of breath!


so was I...but that is 'cause I am fat and out of shape... 

good job!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 23, 2005)

lookin great in here Steve....sorry about the pornalization...want me to delete it??


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 23, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> lookin great in here Steve....sorry about the pornalization...want me to delete it??


Thanks B.  Well, yeah!  I'm not ready to have "the talk" with Nathan yet.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Thanks B. Well, yeah! I'm not ready to have "the talk" with Nathan yet.


"Men have a penis, women have vaginas"
-kid from 'Kindergarden Cop'


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 23, 2005)

*Merry Christmas my Friend!!!*


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 23, 2005)

well, first off I am sorry...the stupid puter wont let me delete that post...

second...HAPPY HOLIDAYS!


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 23, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Have a nice holiday, Nuke!



You do the same!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 23, 2005)

Have a great holiday, guys.  I'm off training and diet until the 27th.  Planned on lifting one last time tonight, but my wife's grandfather had a heart attack this morning, so I have some more important family issues to deal with.  I'll try and check in over the weekend.

*Merry Christmas Everyone.  Be Safe and Have Fun!!!!​*


----------



## Devlin (Dec 23, 2005)

Merry Christmas! My prayers are with your wife's grandfther.  Hope all goes well with him.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 24, 2005)

Arggh.. Steve - that is horrible news about your wife's grandfather!  I hope he pulls through.


*Have a wonderful christmas!!

​*


Please be careful and take care of yourself!!! Enjoy your rest... And have lots of food and fun with your family!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 24, 2005)

Happy holidays, Steve.  Hope all goes well with the family.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 24, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the news  I hope everything works out.

Merry Christmas and happy holidays Steve!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 24, 2005)

Hope things turn out OK.  Happy holidays.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 25, 2005)

Thankyou for all the well wishing and prayers, folks.  Andi's grandfather is stable, but has a large blockage in one of his arteries.  They are holding him at the hospital and are going to perform an angioplasty in combination with some new techniques to treat the blockage.  The surgery carries some risk with it and he is a 90 year old man.  He is one of the greatest men that I have known and we hope that he can come through it alright so please continue to keep us in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I will definitely be keeping you and your family in my prayers.  They can do incredible things these days even with 90 year old people, but I will still pray for all of you.  Hope you still managed to enjoy the holiday.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2005)

Hey BM- Glad to hear that he is doing better....keep positive about the procedure!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 26, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Thankyou for all the well wishing and prayers, folks.  Andi's grandfather is stable, but has a large blockage in one of his arteries.  They are holding him at the hospital and are going to perform an angioplasty in combination with some new techniques to treat the blockage.  The surgery carries some risk with it and he is a 90 year old man.  He is one of the greatest men that I have known and we hope that he can come through it alright so please continue to keep us in your thoughts and prayers.


 I am so sorry to hear that he is sick enough to require surgery....  Surgery at any age is a scary proposition - but at 90 yrs I can not imagine it will be easy for him...  

I am glad he is stable and my thoughts are with him and you and your family. Please let us know how everything goes.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks alot guys.  The procedure is at 9 a.m. tomorrow (today, i guess since its after midnight).  They are going to try some advanced form of angioplasty.  I don't really know the details, but the goal is to clear the blockage enough to insert a stent.  Aparently they have better technologies than they did 5 years ago and are confident they can do it.  Here's hoping, and praying.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2005)

Best of luck, Steve.  I'll be thinking about you.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 27, 2005)

You and your family are in my thoughts and Prayers my friend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 27, 2005)

Well, Clarence came out of the procedure O.K. today.  That's the good news.  Bad news is he goes back in tomorrow.  They did some exploratory stuff today and found 100% blockage in one artery and 90% in another.  They want a particular surgeon to do the stent work and he is not available today, so another day of anxiety and waiting.  Thanks again for the support.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 27, 2005)

My prayers are with your family.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2005)

Glad today went well.  Good luck tomorrow.  If they want a particular cutter, they must be very good.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 27, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> You and your family are in my thoughts and Prayers my friend!!!


Just letting you know my Friend, I will be thinking about you and yours, GODspeed everything for you all!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks guys, this is a tough time for us.  My wife is very close to him and I've gotten to be close with him over the years as well.  It's difficult because he is in great health mentally and physically besides this and at the same time he is 90 and has led a very fulfilling life.  We just don't want to let him go yet.  With the Lord's help, he will pull through.  If the Lord has other plans for him, we will have to accept that too.  I will keep you updated and again, your thoughts and prayers are very much appreciated.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey BM-
Sounds like they are gonna be able to take are of it...
Good luck, brotha!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 27, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Well, Clarence came out of the procedure O.K. today.  That's the good news.  Bad news is he goes back in tomorrow.  They did some exploratory stuff today and found 100% blockage in one artery and 90% in another.  They want a particular surgeon to do the stent work and he is not available today, so another day of anxiety and waiting.  Thanks again for the support.


I am so glad he pulled through.  My thoughts are with him for tomorrow - If they have asked for a particular surgeon to do it then it sounds like he is going to be well taken care of.

Good luck to him.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 27, 2005)

you are in my thoughts and prayers B!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 28, 2005)

hey boiler  

Hope everything goes well for you and your family .


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 28, 2005)

Still waiting for the results of the procedure.  We should know soon whether or not they were able to clear the blockage and isnert the stent.  On a lighter note, I did get two Chrismas gifts that I'm excited to use.  I received a Polar F-6 heart rate monitor and a kitchen scale.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Still waiting for the results of the procedure. We should know soon whether or not they were able to clear the blockage and isnert the stent. On a lighter note, I did get two Chrismas gifts that I'm excited to use. I received a Polar F-6 heart rate monitor and a kitchen scale.


u wanna know how much your kitchen weighs?  


I'd be afraid to wear a heart rate monitor! Especially the kind that talked..
"holy crap! WTF were YOU thinking???"


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2005)

Very cool gifts.  what kind of scale is it?


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 28, 2005)

I can't remember what kind.  It's in my wife's car, which isn't here at the moment.  It's not real fancy, but you can zero it out and add the next ingredient, or portion.  This is all I was really after.

Burner, this one doesn't talk.  Can you imagine that: "Go faster you lame ass!" blaring out at you when your hr drops.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks again for all your thoughts and prayers.  I just got word that Clarence is out of surgery and both stents are in place.  He is stable at the time and seems to be doing well.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2005)

Fantastic!  Hope he has a quick recovery.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Thanks again for all your thoughts and prayers. I just got word that Clarence is out of surgery and both stents are in place. He is stable at the time and seems to be doing well.


WAHOO!


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 28, 2005)

That'a awesome news!  I'm glad to hear it!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 28, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Thanks again for all your thoughts and prayers.  I just got word that Clarence is out of surgery and both stents are in place.  He is stable at the time and seems to be doing well.




That is wonderful news Steve! I am so pleased he made it through surgery successfully...  I will keep my fingers crossed for the rest of his recovery - he still has a lot of healing to do.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 28, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Thanks again for all your thoughts and prayers.  I just got word that Clarence is out of surgery and both stents are in place.  He is stable at the time and seems to be doing well.


GODspeed my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 28, 2005)

That's great news! I will still be praying for you and your family.


----------



## Tom_B (Dec 28, 2005)

Awsome news Steve! I'm so glad things are going smoothly 
best of luck!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2005)

So, after hearing the good news, can we assume you will have a workout to post tomorrow?


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 28, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> So, after hearing the good news, can we assume you will have a workout to post tomorrow?


Yep, holiday is over and it's time to get back to cutting.  I don't think the damage is too bad, but I feel pretty bloated from all the junk.

Thanks again for all the kind thoughts and words concerning Andi's grandfather.  It is very much appreciated by myself and my family.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 28, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Yep, holiday is over and it's time to get back to cutting.  I don't think the damage is too bad, but I feel pretty bloated from all the junk.



It'll pass after a couple of days of clean living.  Back on that horse, son!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2005)

'morning!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 29, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Thanks again for all the kind thoughts and words concerning Andi's grandfather.  It is very much appreciated by myself and my family.


 My pleasure my Friend, glad all is well Brother Boiler!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 29, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Yep, holiday is over and it's time to get back to cutting.  I don't think the damage is too bad, but I feel pretty bloated from all the junk.



I'm sure that you're not the only one feeling that way these days.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 29, 2005)

*Thursday - 12/29*

Well, I used my HR monitor for the first time today.  I did some treadmill intervals like I've been doing for a total of about 28 minutes, including warmup and cooldown.  Calories burned were 304, Max HR was 176, Avg. HR was 145.  How does this look for a cutting program?  I need some feedback here on the duration and HR numbers.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 30, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Well, I used my HR monitor for the first time today.  I did some treadmill intervals like I've been doing for a total of about 28 minutes, including warmup and cooldown.  Calories burned were 304, Max HR was 176, Avg. HR was 145.  How does this look for a cutting program?  I need some feedback here on the duration and HR numbers.


Ok - firstly - don't really bother about the calorie information - it is usually really inaccurate.

But in regards to the HR - It should be based on your working zones - which can be calculated using this online calculator.. It is more accurate because it takes into consideration your resting HR (most others just base it on age).


Generally speaking - with interval type things, your aim would be to get your working interval HR up above 85% max, and your rest intervals dropping under 75%...  

But where you need to work also depends on how fit you are and how 'trained' you are in terms of both aerobic and anaerobic conditioning and also your genetics... (this will alter things like how easy it is to get your HR up and what your lactate threshold is)... So it is not really all that 'simple'...

And with that said - it is not going to have a huge impact on your fat loss if you do intervals at 85% v's intervals at 80%... It is minuta detail... What matters more is:
1. you are doing all the other big things (diet, weight training)
2. you are doing enough cardio to help with the diet and the weight training

After that, things like just ensuring that you are working HARD during the intervals if you choose to do intervals is enough!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 30, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Yep, holiday is over and it's time to get back to cutting.  I don't think the damage is too bad, but I feel pretty bloated from all the junk.



I'm with ya on this one, think my New Years plans are getting cancelled and to tell ya the truth I don't really mind, would be nice to feel good for a change on Jan 1st!
Happy New Year boiler.
Good luck with your cut.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 30, 2005)

Hows it goin Brother Boiler? Hope all is well with you and yours!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 30, 2005)

It is going good, Archie!  And BC, I don't know if I'll make it to six pack abs, but I'm going to finish this cut a lot better off than I was in September when I found this site and started to work out and eat better Thank you both for the inspirations!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I'm with ya on this one, think my New Years plans are getting cancelled and to tell ya the truth I don't really mind, would be nice to feel good for a change on Jan 1st!
> Happy New Year boiler.
> Good luck with your cut.


what happened to your plans?


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Boiler! glad the damage wasn't too bad!  When are you planning on starting the creatine/bulk?


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ok - firstly - don't really bother about the calorie information - it is usually really inaccurate.
> 
> But in regards to the HR - It should be based on your working zones - which can be calculated using this online calculator.. It is more accurate because it takes into consideration your resting HR (most others just base it on age).
> 
> ...


Emma, I do intervals because I hate running at a steady state!  I feel a lot better if I go one miute walk, 1.5 minute run intervals.  This way, I can go hard and know it will be over shortly.  Even though I know it will start again in one minute.  This just is more satisfying to me than jogging for minutes on end.  My interpretaton of your response is just to train hard when you are doing it and you will be fine.  So stay on the same program, eat right and lift three times a week on my program and I should get leaner.  Is this right?  

Emma,you have followed my journey from the start, so, do you think I could have gained 6-8 pounds of muscle?  My original goal was to get down to 175 lbs.  I don't seem to be losing any more weight, but I seem to be getting more defined in the shoulder/upper arm areas.  No six pack in sight, though.  What are your thoughts with regard to this?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 30, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Emma, I do intervals because I hate running at a steady state!  I feel a lot better if I go one miute walk, 1.5 minute run intervals.  This way, I can go hard and know it will be over shortly.  Even though I know it will start again in one minute.  This just is more satisfying to me than jogging for minutes on end.  My interpretaton of your response is just to train hard when you are doing it and you will be fine.  So stay on the same program, eat right and lift three times a week on my program and I should get leaner.  Is this right?
> 
> Emma,you have followed my journey from the start, so, do you think I could have gained 6-8 pounds of muscle?  My original goal was to get down to 175 lbs.  I don't seem to be losing any more weight, but I seem to be getting more defined in the shoulder/upper arm areas.  No six pack in sight, though.  What are your thoughts with regard to this?



Is there any way you can get ahold of some calipers and track your progress that way.  The scale is about worthless by itself, although it is useful when you track other information concurrently.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 31, 2005)

*Have a Great and a Safe New Year my Friend!!!*


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a great New Year's Eve, Boiler.  Be safe!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey BM!
I'm kinda the same way with running..(When i used to do it)
even lifting...i'd rather put up a heavier weight for less reps...get bored quick...


If u are stagnating a bit....ya gotzta switch things up abit. Little different cardio? Instead of running...can u do a spin class? Have u tried that? WHEW! It's a killer! Just do some sort of  shock-n-awe on the system to get it going again....u have dropped a LOT of weight...your body will plateau a bit to adjust to its new being. Switch it up and attack from a different angle.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey Boiler  

Happy New Years !!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 31, 2005)

Happy New Year's!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 31, 2005)

Happy New Year, Boiler


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 31, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Emma, I do intervals because I hate running at a steady state!  I feel a lot better if I go one miute walk, 1.5 minute run intervals.  This way, I can go hard and know it will be over shortly.  Even though I know it will start again in one minute.  This just is more satisfying to me than jogging for minutes on end.


Sounds reasonable to me!  No point in doing the hamster thing if you do not like it - there are many ways to skin a cat - and the best thing you can do is something you WILL do... So stick with it!



> My interpretaton of your response is just to train hard when you are doing it and you will be fine.  So stay on the same program, eat right and lift three times a week on my program and I should get leaner.  Is this right?


 To a point - yes... I was really just refering to your cardio and whether or not it would be 'sufficient to burn fat'.

But in terms of your overall program there will come a stage when you will need to alter your calorie intake or macronutrients... or you will need to change your training or the length/intensity of your cardio in order to continue to get results.... But as long as your current program continues to 'stress' your body, it will continue to change to try to adapt to that stress.



> Emma,you have followed my journey from the start, so, do you think I could have gained 6-8 pounds of muscle?  My original goal was to get down to 175 lbs.  I don't seem to be losing any more weight, but I seem to be getting more defined in the shoulder/upper arm areas.  No six pack in sight, though.  What are your thoughts with regard to this?


You could have easily gained muscle... And you very likely have... 

6-8 pounds?? Hard to say - for a 'noobie' guy, such as yourself, training hard and eating right - this is not an unreasonable figure (seeing as you started from nothing). 

You also have to remember that your muscles glycogen stores would have increased over this time too - so you will be carrying around more glycogen and water than when you started... PLUS all the 'connective tissue' that comes along with the muscle would have also developed - so this is going to increase your lean mass too..

The best thing you can do is, as cow said, get measurements of some type.. If you have been doing tape measurements then increases in lean mass would be indicated by increases in your upper arm, shoulder, chest (maybe - depending on how much fat you carried there), calf and maybe your thigh too... Decreases in fat mass would mainly be abdominal/waist decreases - but could also be reflected with your chest, hip and thigh (depends on where you carry the weight).

Strength increases will reflect lean gains (to a certain extent - you can get a lot stronger without adding mass - simply due to neural adaption)...

And, of course, alterations in piccies would also indicate changes...


If you are getting more vascular and defined, then I would certainly say you are still adding mass...


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 31, 2005)

ps:

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!



*​


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey guys and gals, HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!  I was out of town and away from my computer last night, so don't be offended that I didn't wish you all a happy one, too.  You were with me in spirit!

Pylon, those puffs I made went over real big.  That pate au choux, or however you spell it wasn't hard to make at all.  The most difficult thing was getting it into the piping bag.  I made a huge mess doing this, but damn, those things turned out awesome.  I'd reccomend it to anyone looking for an appetizer to bring to a party.  I brought 48 of them and they platter was cleaned by midnight.  There was a lot of other stuff there, too.  Meatballs, veggie platter, stuffed mushrooms, spinach dip, sausage and cheese platter, cream puffs, olives, shrimp cocktail, crackers and cheese and a sandwich platter.  Me and the gal that brought the mushrooms were the only ones that didn't bring something store bought.  Her mushrooms were real good too.

Here is what I stuffed the puffs with:

two cans lump crab meat
1 packaged of cream cheese
1/2 shallot
4 strips of bacon (cooked in microwave until crispy)
Salt and pepper
Sherry to taste (I think it was about 2 Tbs.)

topped with grated asiago and chopped parsley

Thanks for the Help, Pylon!!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 1, 2006)

Happy New Year, you puff-stuffer!  (sorry, I couldnt resist  )  Hope your New Year brings you the happiness and success that you and your family deserve.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 1, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEAR B!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2006)

Happy New Year, BM!
Hmm...getting hungry...must...eat.....


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey there.  Well, its my turn to be sick.  Head is all stuffed up and I feel like crap.  Worse, I'm on the road for work in Sandusky, OH and have to go out to dinner with a customer soon.  No workouts for a while.  Back on track tomorrow with diet and exercise.  Diet wasn't bad today, just not enough food.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 3, 2006)

That sucks man.  Rest up, and eat what you can.  Hope you feel better.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 3, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey there.  Well, its my turn to be sick.  Head is all stuffed up and I feel like crap.  Worse, I'm on the road for work in Sandusky, OH and have to go out to dinner with a customer soon.  No workouts for a while.  Back on track tomorrow with diet and exercise.  Diet wasn't bad today, just not enough food.


 Argghh... I hope you feel better soon Steve.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks, Guys !  I should be alright if it doesn't progress too far past this stage.  Being sick is no fun, but I'm usually a quick recovery person.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 3, 2006)

Get over that crap before next week, wouldya?


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 3, 2006)

I will.  Hey, those puffs were a great idea.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 3, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I will.  Hey, those puffs were a great idea.




Great, just keep them away from me.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2006)

fell better, BM- THat crap is going around! I kept on the sudafed an nyquil for three days straight, relentless..and i am pretty much all better. get as much sleep as possible!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 3, 2006)

Hope you feel better soon my Friend!!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 3, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Thanks, Guys !  I should be alright if it doesn't progress too far past this stage.  Being sick is no fun, but I'm usually a quick recovery person.


Hey Steve - start taking some Vit C, some Zn and glutamine. All three are proven to help in these situations (Vit C and Zn have been shown to decrease the length and severity of colds and glutamine helps to boost the immune system).

Drinking warm liquids will also help (green or herbal teas) as it keeps you hydrated and will keep you warm too.

Feel better soon ok!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 3, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Steve - start taking some Vit C, some Zn and glutamine. All three are proven to help in these situations (Vit C and Zn have been shown to decrease the length and severity of colds and glutamine helps to boost the immune system).
> 
> Drinking warm liquids will also help (green or herbal teas) as it keeps you hydrated and will keep you warm too.
> 
> Feel better soon ok!


Sheesh, I'm at a Holiday Inn, not a GNC  O.K., I know you are trying to help, so I'll see what I can do to get as much vit. c and green tea while I'm here.  I'll get the rest tomorrow.  Thanks, mom .  I'm off to the restaruant to meet my customer, who happens to be a Penn State grad.  I hope he lets me go at halftime!  Big football game for Penn State tonight, Emma.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2006)

..not at a Holiday Inn express? Well..THERE's your problem right there! (haven't u seen the commercials???) You would be feeling better AND find the cure for cancer....if u had only stayed there.....
Until then...Vit C, zinc, cold meds, etc.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 3, 2006)

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks Dev and Burner, just on a break from my customer (halftime).  Nice having the restaraunt in the same building. Back to the game now.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2006)

do they still have those coin operated bed massagers? looks like fun....


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 3, 2006)

get well soon!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2006)

You a Penn State fan?  I've actually seen a game at their stadium.  A friend of mine goes there.  It's a massive stadium.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 4, 2006)

Yeah, Penn State wins!!!  I can't believe you didn't stay in a Holiday Inn Express.  You could have met a doctor to cure you.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> do they still have those coin operated bed massagers? looks like fun....



A newly married couple is about to spend the first night of their honeymoon together.  As they enter the hotel room, the husband walks towards the bed and says "Look.  If you put a quarter in, the bed will vibrate."  His wife replies "Save your money, honey.  A quarter in and I start vibrating too."


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> A newly married couple is about to spend the first night of their honeymoon together. As they enter the hotel room, the husband walks towards the bed and says "Look. If you put a quarter in, the bed will vibrate." His wife replies "Save your money, honey. A quarter in and I start vibrating too."


 



			
				b_reed23 said:
			
		

>


 
and they say size doesn't matter....


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 4, 2006)

Hope your feelin better my Friend, awesome game last night!!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 4, 2006)

What....??? What do you mean you can't get the supplements right away? Don't you carry all that stuff around with you just incase?!! 

How are you feeling today Steve? Any improvement?


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 4, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You a Penn State fan?  I've actually seen a game at their stadium.  A friend of mine goes there.  It's a massive stadium.


I'm not, but the customer I was with is.  I was glad to see a big ten team win, though.  And to have a happy customer.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 4, 2006)

Emma, Archie, still feeling lousy.  I felt a little better this morning, but as the day progressed I got worse.  I'm going to get a good nights rest and hopefully be back at it tomorrow.  I've been on break from working out for too long.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 4, 2006)

Sometimes a break is beneficial.  You might have just picked up a bug from one of the folks at the party you were at the other night.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 4, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Sometimes a break is beneficial.  You might have just picked up a bug from one of the folks at the party you were at the other night.


  Agreed, take it easy my Friend, the gym will be there when your ready!!! Rest up and plan your next course of action!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 4, 2006)

Hope you start feeling better soon


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 4, 2006)

Did Billie give this sickness to you?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2006)

still? Yeah, brotha...don't push it. rest up, take the meds and fluids. Let your body heal. Pushing it in the gym will only prolong your getting well.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 4, 2006)

Sorry to hear you're feeling under the weather, get feeling better quickly!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks, I'm trying to get better   Hopefully I can do something tomorrow.  At least I'll eat right.

And BC, I was going to tell you to keep your chin up, but I didn't want to break up the "atmosphere" you and Burner created So, I'll say it here.  Smile and be happy.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'm not, but the customer I was with is.  I was glad to see a big ten team win, though.  And to have a happy customer.



I see, what is it that you do?


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 5, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I see, what is it that you do?


What do I do? I engineer and sell packaging and process equipment.  My customers are mainly dairy, food and beverage processing plants.  Of those, I do most of my work in dairy plants.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 5, 2006)

Well, my head is all stuffed up and I can't sleep.  So, I thought reviewing what I'm doing and what I want to do would be a good idea.  

To start, I think I've cleaned up my diet pretty well.  I still wonder if I should be having *two protein shakes per day*.  But, they consist of 6 oz. of skim milk, 1 scoop of protein, 1/2 cup of oats and either a 1/2 bananna or a 1/2 cup of fruit (also a Tbs. of NPB or Almond Butter when not post workout), so its not like a can of muscle milk or something.  I think they are good for me and they are so convenient.  I batch them in the blender 3 serves at a time and keep refrigerated.  Other than when I am on the road for work, my diet is really pretty clean.

I've been doing the push, pull, legs workout for a three months now.  I'm ready to shake it up.  I've regressed the last 3 weeks with the holidays and I've been sick for quite a few days now.  I think I'll be back on track with workouts this weekend.  I like YM's workout program and want to model something along those lines.  Here are some loosely organized thoughts:

1) I want to keep cutting for a while.  I've made good gains since I started, regressed a little over the holidays and want to continue to get leaner.

2) I want to keep getting stronger.  Since I started and had never exercised regularly, I've gotten much stronger.  Not much bigger, if at all, but I lift a lot more than what I started with on a few lifts and have seen noticable improvement on some of the rest.  I want a program where I lift every other day or so to accomodate my work travel schedule.  So, it will work on a rolling basis and if I need two days off, so be it, I'lll just pick up where I left off.  

3) I'll do cardio at least 3 days a week on non lifting days.  I can do this when I'm on the road pretty much regardless of where I stay.  Just have to do a little prior planning.  I've been trying to do rotator cuff and ab workouts on a rotating/alternating basis along with cardio.  I'd like to continue this.

4) I have a problem with something in my left shoulder.  I won't be doing any overhead/incline pressing or any other (there aren't any yet) exercises that cause pain or discomfort.  Hopefully I will get this straightened out at the next Docs visit, but I'm sure he'll refer me to someone else and this will take some time to get an official diagnosis.

5) I like variety with a purpose.  It helps keep me focused and staves off boredom.  I don't think I'm ready for HIT yet.  I definitely don't want to do a powerlifting thing like Westside.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.  I'm not looking for anyone to spend alot of time formulating a routine.  I'll do that after I get some suggestions and then you guys can hash through it and help me finalize.  Thanks for taking the time to read through!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 5, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Did Billie give this sickness to you?


 
I'm sorry Boiler...the truth is out   you can't kiss me anymore until we both feel better


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 5, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry Boiler...the truth is out   you can't kiss me anymore until we both feel better


Actually, we can't kiss anyone else until we both feel better


----------



## Pylon (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey BM, we can discuss this over dinner this week if you like.  It's always fun to come up with a brutal workout plan for someone else to do.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey BM-
Sorry to hear that u still have that. U might wanna go see the doc to get some good meds to kill it. U have what sounds like what I had, as well as most of us had. It took me forever to kill it. Don't exert yourself while u are down, it will only prolong the recovery. Just rest up and keep the food as clean as possible. 
I need to get some decent protein MRP shakes....I just need something that tastes decent and can shake in a cup and not need a blender. I don't add anything to mine...just keep them at the couple hundred cals as advertised as my 'in-between' meals....
Then again..I'm not really one to go to about nutricion...last time I ate 'clean' was....hmm.....I will have to get abck to you on that.....


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 6, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Well, my head is all stuffed up and I can't sleep.  So, I thought reviewing what I'm doing and what I want to do would be a good idea.
> 
> To start, I think I've cleaned up my diet pretty well.  I still wonder if I should be having *two protein shakes per day*.  But, they consist of 6 oz. of skim milk, 1 scoop of protein, 1/2 cup of oats and either a 1/2 bananna or a 1/2 cup of fruit (also a Tbs. of NPB or Almond Butter when not post workout), so its not like a can of muscle milk or something.  I think they are good for me and they are so convenient.  I batch them in the blender 3 serves at a time and keep refrigerated.  Other than when I am on the road for work, my diet is really pretty clean.
> *Just keep eating as clean as you can.  No reason to stop while your sick, unless eating certain foods makes you ill in your stomach.*
> ...


*You could also try a circuit type routine, since your schedule can get hectic.  I mean going that route while your on the road.  *


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 6, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey BM, we can discuss this over dinner this week if you like.  It's always fun to come up with a brutal workout plan for someone else to do.


That sounds like a good plan!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 6, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey BM-
> Sorry to hear that u still have that. U might wanna go see the doc to get some good meds to kill it. U have what sounds like what I had, as well as most of us had. It took me forever to kill it. Don't exert yourself while u are down, it will only prolong the recovery. Just rest up and keep the food as clean as possible.
> I need to get some decent protein MRP shakes....I just need something that tastes decent and can shake in a cup and not need a blender. I don't add anything to mine...just keep them at the couple hundred cals as advertised as my 'in-between' meals....
> Then again..I'm not really one to go to about nutricion...last time I ate 'clean' was....hmm.....I will have to get abck to you on that.....


Thanks, Burner.  I think I'm on the downside of it today.  Woke up feeling pretty good.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey Nuke, thanks for the comments.  I do 8 minutes of cardio warmup before each lifting session.  I'll research the circuit thing as well.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> That sounds like a good plan!


"I love it when a plan comes together"
-Hannibal Smith, The 'A' Team


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 6, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> What do I do? I engineer and sell packaging and process equipment.  My customers are mainly dairy, food and beverage processing plants.  Of those, I do most of my work in dairy plants.



Mmm, dairy.  What's up with a complimentary 10lb tub of cottage cheese?  Hehe.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 6, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey BM-
> Sorry to hear that u still have that. U might wanna go see the doc to get some good meds to kill it. U have what sounds like what I had, as well as most of us had. It took me forever to kill it. Don't exert yourself while u are down, it will only prolong the recovery. Just rest up and keep the food as clean as possible.
> I need to get some decent protein MRP shakes....I just need something that tastes decent and can shake in a cup and not need a blender. I don't add anything to mine...just keep them at the couple hundred cals as advertised as my 'in-between' meals....
> Then again..I'm not really one to go to about nutricion...last time I ate 'clean' was....hmm.....I will have to get abck to you on that.....



Hey now, some of us have avoided that sickness, thankfully.  I'm not sure it is a meal replacement, but I got some whey isolate from All the Whey and I'm enjoying it.  Mixes quick and easy, tastes good too (the chocolate mint tastes like mint chocolate chip ice cream   , the vanilla really good, the strawberry is tolerable)


----------



## Devlin (Jan 6, 2006)

Glad to hear you are starting to feel better.  Don't rush back into the workouts.  No point pushing yourself when not 100% it could set you back.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 7, 2006)

Well, I woke up feeling pretty good today.  Congestion is pretty well cleared up.  I'm back on my diet and will try some light steady state cardio this evening.  Then, if I feel alright, back to the weight room tomorrow.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 7, 2006)

Sounds like a good plan man.  Glad to hear your ailments are going away.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 7, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Well, I woke up feeling pretty good today.  Congestion is pretty well cleared up.  I'm back on my diet and will try some light steady state cardio this evening.  Then, if I feel alright, back to the weight room tomorrow.


  Glad to hear your on the right path back my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 7, 2006)

Glad you are well on the road to recovery.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2006)

Glad to hear you're feeling better.  Clear those germs out before next week, huh?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 8, 2006)

Ready to head back to the weight room yet??


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

'morning!
Glad to hear that u are feeling better!
got some rest this weekend?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 9, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Well, I woke up feeling pretty good today.  Congestion is pretty well cleared up.  I'm back on my diet and will try some light steady state cardio this evening.  Then, if I feel alright, back to the weight room tomorrow.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 9, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

>


RUT​
I've been stuck in a deep rut with the holidays and then being sick.  Poor excuses, I know.  Right now I'm cooking up a huge batch of veggie brown rice, chicken breasts, hard boiled eggs and steamed sweet potaoes so I can get back on track.  I will start working out again this week.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

that sounds good...keep a plate warm..Ill be right over...


Don't wory about it. Seriously. Are you still sick? nope? then put that behind you and let's go! things should be getting back to normal...time to kick it! Move forward, brotha!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 9, 2006)

"My name is Hans.  And this is Frans.  And we are here to...PUMP you up!!!"


----------



## Pylon (Jan 9, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> RUT​
> I've been stuck in a deep rut with the holidays and then being sick.  Poor excuses, I know.  Right now I'm cooking up a huge batch of veggie brown rice, chicken breasts, hard boiled eggs and steamed sweet potaoes so I can get back on track.  I will start working out again this week.



OK, that's it.  I'm coming to GR tomorrow.  I'll get you straight.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 9, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OK, that's it.  I'm coming to GR tomorrow.  I'll get you straight.


  Go get him Brother Pylon!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 9, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OK, that's it.  I'm coming to GR tomorrow.  I'll get you straight.


 The timing is uncanny.  Thanks guys, just a minor detour aided by being able to play the sick card.  My meals are lined up and I'm ready to rebound back to the pre-holiday intensity I was on.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 9, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> The timing is uncanny.  Thanks guys, just a minor detour aided by being able to play the sick card.  My meals are lined up and I'm ready to rebound back to the pre-holiday intensity I was on.


   Awesome my Friend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 9, 2006)

I've got to take care of some thug from St. Louis tomorrow, then it is full steam ahead!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 9, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I've got to take care of some thug from St. Louis tomorrow, then it is full steam ahead!


Watch it, I hear he has *FRIENDS!!!*


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 9, 2006)

There are no thugs in St. Louis.  I would know, I'm from a few hundred miles north in Chicago.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 9, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> RUT​
> I've been stuck in a deep rut with the holidays and then being sick.  Poor excuses, I know.  Right now I'm cooking up a huge batch of veggie brown rice, chicken breasts, hard boiled eggs and steamed sweet potaoes so I can get back on track.  I will start working out again this week.



Before you start working out again can you pop up to BC to prep my meals for the week too?!!  

Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better now.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 9, 2006)

Glad to hear you are feeling better, now get your butt back in the gym.  Opps sorry been ready too much in Burner's journal and guess that phrase stuck in my head.....


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 9, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Glad to hear you are feeling better, now get your butt back in the gym.  Opps sorry been ready too much in Burner's journal and guess that phrase stuck in my head.....



 That's OK, I need some extra motivation!  I'm back at it Wednesday, right after I show Pylon the town tomorrow night and we hash out the foundation to my new workout program.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 9, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Before you start working out again can you pop up to BC to prep my meals for the week too?!!
> 
> Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better now.


Sure, I'd be glad to!  I've been feeling a lot better the last couple of days.  Now I need to get back at it.  Thanks, BC.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 9, 2006)

Hope you both have a good time!!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 9, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> RUT​
> I've been stuck in a deep rut with the holidays and then being sick.  Poor excuses, I know.  Right now I'm cooking up a huge batch of veggie brown rice, chicken breasts, hard boiled eggs and steamed sweet potaoes so I can get back on track.  I will start working out again this week.



Happens to the best of us.  Don't let it happen again though, or you'll have to drop and give me 20.  Mwahaha!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 10, 2006)

Have you started thinking about a new routine yet?   What do you have so far.................?


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 10, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Have you started thinking about a new routine yet?   What do you have so far.................?


YM,  Pylon is going to be in town today, so I'm meeting him for dinner.  We are going to lay the foundation for a new routine.  Like I've said, I'm leaning towards a routine like your old one.  When I get the basics down on paper, I'll send it to you for your suggestions and inputs.  Then I guess I'll have to go and lift all that stuff


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 10, 2006)

Sounds like a good start.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 10, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> right after I show Pylon the town tomorrow night



Is he bringing the PB?


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 10, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Is he bringing the PB?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Is he bringing the PB?



Like the man said, don't leave home without it!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Is he bringing the PB?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

..have a great day, fellas!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 10, 2006)

Well, I met Mr. Pylon tonight.  And I have to say we had a really nice time talking about all you people and shoveling some pretty damn good sushi down our throats.  Haha, one thing we agreed upon was that our little IM community has been inspirational to both of us and we really appreciate all of you that participate in our journals.  Pylon looked a little shady at first, so I left the dome light on all the way to the sushi joint, just so I could keep an eye on him.  He turned out alright.  If you are going to set an internet date with anyone, I'd reccomend him.  He comes off in person, just as he does online.  A great guy, very personable and easy to get along with.  I wish him and all of you the best of luck with our goals.  Someone once said "It takes a village......", I personally can't stand that woman, but I'm thankful for this village.  Get to know your internet "neighbors" if you get a chance.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 10, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Well, I met Mr. Pylon tonight.  And I have to say we had a really nice time talking about all you people and shoveling some pretty damn good sushi down our throats.  Haha, one thing we agreed upon was that our little IM community has been inspirational to both of us and we really appreciate all of you that participate in our journals.  Pylon looked a little shady at first, so I left the dome light on all the way to the sushi joint, just so I could keep an eye on him.  He turned out alright.  If you are going to set an internet date with anyone, I'd reccomend him.  He comes off in person, just as he does online.  A great guy, very personable and easy to get along with.  I wish him and all of you the best of luck with our goals.  Someone once said "It takes a village......", I personally can't stand that woman, but I'm thankful for this village.  Get to know your internet "neighbors" if you get a chance.


Agreed, Brother Pylon is a great guy!!! Looking forward to meeting a few of you in May!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Pylon looked a little shady at first, so I left the dome light on all the way to the sushi joint, just so I could keep an eye on him.



   I thought there was something shady about the whole "electrical problem" story!   

And for anyone who is interested, Boiler doens't put out on the first date.  I got a solid stop sign rounding third.  Oh well.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 10, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I thought there was something shady about the whole "electrical problem" story!
> 
> And for anyone who is interested, Boiler doens't put out on the first date.  I got a solid stop sign rounding third.  Oh well.


Don't worry folks, Pylon assured me he had a jar of PETER Pan back at the hotel.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey Steve! 

Sorry I have been a real slacker lately...  I have been really busy and internet time has been slashed to a minimum. 

Although - but the looks of things, looks like I am not the only one 'slacking'!   You get your butt back in the gym my-boy! Can't have you going backwards and all that....

I can't wait to see the details of your new routine!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 10, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Don't worry folks, Pylon assured me he had a jar of PETER Pan back at the hotel.




Ohh I think that bordering on TMI


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Don't worry folks, Pylon assured me he had a jar of PETER Pan back at the hotel.



Two hands, son...


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Steve!
> 
> 'slacking'!   You get your butt back in the gym my-boy!


Oh god, there it is, the whip crackin' smiley from Emma-Leigh   I'm so ashamed!  I won't let you down.  I promise.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 11, 2006)

well, Pylon...at least it wasn't a wasted trip....after all...you did get all the way to 3rd base!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 11, 2006)

LOL... Sorry... They didn't have a cattle-prod smilie!...... 



Although... There is .. 






			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'm so ashamed!  I won't let you down.  I promise.


 Ahhh... But grasshoper Steve - 'Letting me down' has nothing to do with it my friend.... Rather, the motivation for your continued success should be internal... At this stage it is about you and your future.. 

Well - that and getting HUUUGEEEE, BUFF AND RIIPPPEEED!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 11, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well, Pylon...at least it wasn't a wasted trip....after all...you did get all the way to 3rd base!



Yeah, but I could've done that without leaving my hotel room.  Still, the sushi was pretty good.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 11, 2006)

Lifting weights


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 11, 2006)

Wow, internet dates, peanut butter, cracking whips, you've had a lot fun around here in the past 24 hours....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Wow, internet dates, peanut butter, cracking whips, you've had a lot fun around here in the past 24 hours....


ugg...I SAW that video...BM..that was YOU?????  


Glad y'all had a good  time! Remember: there's the 'O' in 'Vegas in the fall!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 11, 2006)

You guys are killin me!!! I'm interested in the new routine my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 11, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> we had a really nice time talking about all you people



Now I know why my ears were burning the other night.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 11, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Now I know why my ears were burning the other night.



A good doctor can clear that up for ya Trip


----------



## Pylon (Jan 11, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Now I know why my ears were burning the other night.



Actually, Trips, I'm pretty sure we talked about everyone except you...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2006)

...wonder what thney said about me.....


----------



## Pylon (Jan 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...wonder what thney said about me.....



Nothing printable, I assure you.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2006)

c'mon...this is a fairly 'liberal' forum...


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 11, 2006)

That's cool that you guys met up.  I need to meet up with some IM peeps at some point.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 11, 2006)

what did ya'll say about me?? what nice..."eyes".........I have??


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 12, 2006)

OK, I've got my motivation back and I'm ready to go.  I've been working on a new routine.  It's loosley modeled after what YM did in his heavy/medium/other journal.  I guess I'll call mine high/low/grab bag.  Pretty original, huh?

I hope I did this right.  I'm looking for feedback here.  The plan is to do a full body split 3 days/week.  Week one will be in the higher rep range (10-12) with 3 sets of each exercise.  Week two will be in the low rep range (4-6) with 2 sets of each exercise.  Week 3 will be a grab bag of different exercises I don't normally do in the other 2 weeks at a moderate rep range (7-10) for three sets.

Here is what I have planned so far:

*Week 1 (High Reps)*

Day 1: Dips, Back Squats, Leg Press, Single Arm DB Rows, HS Iso High Rows, Tricep Cable Pushdowns, Tricep OH DB Extensions

Day 2: Pullups, Lat Pulldowns, RDL, Seated Leg Curls, DB Flat Press, DB Lateral Raises, Power Crunch

Day 3: Chinups, HS ISO Rows, Alternating DB Curls, DB Shrugs, Standing Calf Raises, Seated Calf Raises, Hyperextensions

*Week 2 (Low Reps)*

Routine above at heavier weights, lower reps, 2 sets

*Week 3 (Grab Bag)*

Day 1: Pullups, Leg Extensions, DB Lunges, T-Bar Rows, CG Bench

Day 2: Dips, Standing Cable Crosses (low), Standing Cable Crosses (mid), Standing Cable Crosses (high), Seated Cable Lat Pulldowns with Cables in high position, Swiss Ball Crunches

Day 3: Chinups, Reverse Pec Deck, Preacher Curls, Rotary Calf, Pullover Machine

Does this make any sense or is it just a bunch of stuff jumbled together?  I tried following CP's reccomendations for a full body split, but I wanted a third day.  If it sucks, give me some advice on how to fix it.  I don't want to waste my time.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2006)

good luck with it!

where the hell have y'all been all day...nobody to 'talk with'...I had to...<gulp> work..as an alternative....oy..


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 12, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> good luck with it!
> 
> where the hell have y'all been all day...nobody to 'talk with'...I had to...<gulp> work..as an alternative....oy..


Sorry to hear that. I had to work too.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 12, 2006)

That routine looks solid, but Killer too!!! Best of luck to you my Friend, you know I'll be following along!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 12, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> That routine looks solid, but Killer too!!! Best of luck to you my Friend, you know I'll be following along!!!


Thanks, Archie.  Do you have any suggestions for me?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm a little confused on the workout.   Is it supposed to be a full-body workout 3 times a week, or 3 workouts where over the course of a week you hit each body part once?


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 12, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I'm a little confused on the workout.   Is it supposed to be a full-body workout 3 times a week, or 3 workouts where over the course of a week you hit each body part once?


I'm confused, too.  I guess a combination of both with an emphasis on the latter.  Does it suck?  How do I fix it?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 12, 2006)

It depends on what you're looking for.  Full-body 3 times a week or 3 workouts with each body part once?


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 12, 2006)

I guess it'd be hitting each body part once per week.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 12, 2006)

OK, looking quickly I think it's a little light on chest and shoulder exercises, and you're hitting the lats on both days 2 and 3 and the back on days 1 and 3.  

Also, in week 3, you're hitting the lats 3 times and the hamstrings not at all.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm not sure what to do.  Not being able to press overhead limits my options.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 12, 2006)

I forgot about that limitation.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 12, 2006)

Maybe I should just bag this idea and go back to push, pull, legs with the low rep, high rep and grab bag theme.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 12, 2006)

You could always come over to the *Light Side*, and do *HIT*!!! LOL

Your Push Pull Legs would be good to my Friend!!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 12, 2006)

Actually I don't think it looks all that bad... Needs work, but the concept is good... A form of undulating periodisation - it often gets you better results! 




			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> The plan is to do a full body split 3 days/week.  Week one will be in the higher rep range (10-12) with 3 sets of each exercise.  Week two will be in the low rep range (4-6) with 2 sets of each exercise.


Ok - think of the volume in terms of the total week... so sets should probably not be 'fixed' for any given week, rather they should be 'fixed' for a given body part.

So, per week, think of something like:
legs - total of 12 sets/week
back - total of 10-12 sets/week
chest - total of 8-10 sets/week
shoulders - total of 6-8 sets/week
arms - 6 sets/week each bit
calves - 4-6 sets/week





> Here is what I have planned so far:
> 
> *Week 1 (High Reps)*
> 
> Day 1: Dips, Back Squats, Leg Press, Single Arm DB Rows, HS Iso High Rows, Tricep Cable Pushdowns, Tricep OH DB Extensions


Ok... Not too bad - but you want to alternate your exercises (upper/lower) and in terms of push/pull. I would also swap one of the triceps exercises for a biceps exercise... so you could try:
squat: 3-4 sets
dip: 3-4 sets
row: 3-4 sets
leg press: 1-2 sets
high row: 1-2 sets
tricep: 2-3 sets
bicep: 2-3 sets
calves: 2-3 sets

Personally - I would put DB chest press in this workout - it works better with the row (both horizontal moves). I would also swap leg press for an accessory move (eg: curls, ext, reverse hypers)...



> Day 2: Pullups, Lat Pulldowns, RDL, Seated Leg Curls, DB Flat Press, DB Lateral Raises, Power Crunch


Same info stands here... Alternate them... And do chest before back (don't pre-fatigue your lats... unless you want to priority on your back, in which case leave it)... I would also do legs first... And swap one of your above head back moves for a front move..... 

You could also alternate it so it went chest first, then back for workout 1... and back first, then chest, for workout 2.

This is also the workout in which your dips would go better.. (instead of press).

So:
RDLs (?? unless back a priority): 3-4 sets
Pull ups: 3-4 sets
DB press: 3-4 sets (dips??)
leg curl: 1-2 sets
swap pull down to something like seated row: 1-2 sets
lateral raise: 2-3 sets
crunch: 2-3 sets



> Day 3: Chinups, HS ISO Rows, Alternating DB Curls, DB Shrugs, Standing Calf Raises, Seated Calf Raises, Hyperextensions


This workout is rather incomplete (it is basically back)... But the same info applies...

I would do something like:
leg press: 3-4 sets
chesty movement (are cable flies ok??): 3-4 sets
HS high row: 3-4 sets
Hypers: 1-2 sets
DB shrugs: 1-2 sets
biceps/triceps: 2-3 sets
calves: 3 sets



For week 2 you might want to keep the sets the same for the big exercises, but drop out the added ones... So you still decrease overall volume, but you don't waste low rep work on things like curls.

So, for example, day 1 would be:
squat - 4 sets
DB press - 4 sets
row - 4 sets
dips - 4 sets
hypers - 2 sets
abs - 2 sets

Then leave it at that. You could throw in 1-2 sets of biceps/triceps if you wanted...

Day 2 would be:
RDLs - 4 sets
pull downs - 4 sets
dips - 4 sets
seated row - 4 sets
hypers - 2 sets
abs - 2 sets

+/- 2-3 sets calves 

Day 3:
blah... blah... blah...




> *Week 3 (Grab Bag)*
> 
> Day 1: Pullups, Leg Extensions, DB Lunges, T-Bar Rows, CG Bench
> 
> ...


Go through this week and do the same thing... think something like

day 1 -
push focus for legs (squat, leg press etc)
chesty push move
horizontal back move (eg: row, t-bar, seated row)
accessory for legs (eg: curls)
?? accessory for chest (eg: shoulder move)
vertical back move (eg: pull down)
biceps
triceps

day 2 -
pull for legs (RDLs, DLs etc etc)
vertical back move (eg: high row etc)
chesty off horizontal move (eg: ?? dips)
accessory for legs (eg: ext.?)
horizontal back (eg: seated row, db row etc)
chesty stuff (eg: cables)

day 3 - 
generic leg thing (eg: press)
blah blah... same thing... 



> Does this make any sense or is it just a bunch of stuff jumbled together?  I tried following CP's reccomendations for a full body split, but I wanted a third day.  If it sucks, give me some advice on how to fix it.  I don't want to waste my time.


 Ahhh... yeah... needs work. But still a good principle!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 12, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> *Week 1 (High Reps)*
> 
> Day 1: Dips, Back Squats, Leg Press, Single Arm DB Rows, HS Iso High Rows, Tricep Cable Pushdowns, Tricep OH DB Extensions
> 
> ...



I say you do a little too much isolation stuff.  As well, it seems like your pulling movements outweigh your pressing movements quite a bit.  However, I think this is less problematic than the other way around.  Let's break it down:

Hip dominant lower body movements: RDL, Leg Curls, Hyperextensions
Quad dominant lower body movements: Back Squats, Leg Press

That looks good.

Vertical Pull: Chinups, Pullups, Pulldowns
Vertical Push: Dips

Imbalanced.  Cut out one of those tricep extension movements and throw in some overhead pressing.

Horizontal Pull: HS High Rows, Single Arm Rows, HS Rows
Horizontal Push: DB Bench

Imbalanced.  Get some other form of horizontal pressing movement in there.  Cut out the seated calf raises; that's my suggestion.




> *Week 2 (Low Reps)*
> 
> Routine above at heavier weights, lower reps, 2 sets



Check the suggestions above.  Also, if your goal is mass then you are probably going to want to increase the number of sets you do here as opposed to lowering it.  You want the volume high enough to promote structural adaptations.




> *Week 3 (Grab Bag)*
> 
> Day 1: Pullups, Leg Extensions, DB Lunges, T-Bar Rows, CG Bench
> 
> ...



Where are the hip dominant leg movements?  Leg movements are lacking in general.

Why so many cable cross variations?  Totally unecessary.  Full body routines should generally be almost all compound stuff.

Again, pressing movements seem lacking.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 12, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> ...throw in some overhead pressing


This is one of my main concerns too - but he has rotator cuff issues so a lot of pressing movements = mucho pain for him at the moment....


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 12, 2006)

Emma and Cowpimp.  I knew you guys would come through with the feedback I needed!  Thank you very much .  

I've read through both of your suggestions and it is starting to get clearer for me.  I'm throwing everything into a spreadsheet and applying your suggestions to it.  While I'm working on this, a couple of thoughts/questions.

1)  The grab bag thing was meant to be a sort of shock week where I'm attacking things at different angles with exercises I don't usually do.  Seems like I should have some of my traditional exercises mixed in as well by what you have said.

2) 





> Imbalanced. Cut out one of those tricep extension movements and throw in some overhead pressing.


  Like Emma said, I have pain with overhead pressing.  I am doing rotator cuff exercises on cardio days and will continue to do this twice a week.  Overhead pressing is going to be an issue until I get to a doctor and find out what is wrong in there.  Though, I could probably do some on higher rep, lower weight week, but I don't want to damage anything.

3)





> So, per week, think of something like:
> legs - total of 12 sets/week
> back - total of 10-12 sets/week
> chest - total of 8-10 sets/week
> ...


That there helps a lot.  When I'm revising I'll reference this.

4) 





> Imbalanced. Get some other form of horizontal pressing movement in there. Cut out the seated calf raises; that's my suggestion.



Any suggestions for horizontal push?  Decline bench, wg seated press, ........

I thought seated calf raises were important.  You mean move them to a different day?

5) 





> Ok... Not too bad - but you want to alternate your exercises (upper/lower) and in terms of push/pull. I would also swap one of the triceps exercises for a biceps exercise...


Points noted.



> Same info stands here... Alternate them... And do chest before back (don't pre-fatigue your lats... unless you want to priority on your back, in which case leave it)... I would also do legs first... And swap one of your above head back moves for a front move.....
> 
> You could also alternate it so it went chest first, then back for workout 1... and back first, then chest, for workout 2.
> 
> This is also the workout in which your dips would go better.. (instead of press).


This seems to make sense also.



> For week 2 you might want to keep the sets the same for the big exercises, but drop out the added ones... So you still decrease overall volume, but you don't waste low rep work on things like curls.


Ok, and I'll add more sets like you and CP have suggested.

Well, that's enough to digest for now.  Thanks, guys and gals.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 13, 2006)

OK, for this morning I focused on week 1.  Once I get that ironed out, then I can work on week 2 this evening.  Here is what I have for week 1 (high rep range):

Day 1:

Back Squats - Quads/Legs - 3 Sets (10-12)
DB Chest Press - Chest - 3 Sets (10-12)
Bent Over DB Row - Upper Back - 3 Sets (10-12)
Seated Leg Ext. - Quads/Legs - 2 Sets (10-12)
HS ISO High Row - Upper Back - 2 Sets (10-12)
DB Curls - Bis - 3 Sets (10 - 12)
Tricep Cable Pushdown - Tris - 3 Sets (10-12)

Day 2:

Dips - Chest - 3 Sets (10-12)
RDL's - Hams/Legs - 3 Sets (10-12)
Pullups - Upper Back - 3 Sets (10-12)
Seated Leg Curl - Hams/Legs - 2 Sets (10-12)
HS ISO Row - Back - 2 Sets (10-12)
Lateral Raises - Shoulders - 3 Sets (10 - 12)
Power Crunches - Abs - 3 Sets (20)
Standing Calf Raises - Calves - 2 Sets (20)

Day 3:

Chinups - Bis/Back - 2 Sets (10-12)
Cable Flyes - Chest - 3 Sets (10-12)
Leg Press - Quads/Legs - 2 Sets (10-12)
Reverse Hyperextensions - Lower Back - 2 Sets (15-20)
DB Shrugs - Shoulders/Traps - 2 Sets (10-12)
Overhead Tricep Extensions - Tris - 3 Sets (10 - 12)
Hanging Leg Raises - Abs - 2 Sets (15 - 20)
Seated Calf Raises - Calves - 2 Sets (20)

Total Sets:
Legs - 12
Back - 14
Chest - 9
Shoulders - 5
Tris - 6
Bis - 5
Calves - 4
Abs - 4

So, it looks like maybe a little high on back and low on shoulders, though, this may be because of how I classified some exercises.  Is this getting better?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 13, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> OK, for this morning I focused on week 1.  Once I get that ironed out, then I can work on week 2 this evening.  Here is what I have for week 1 (high rep range):
> 
> Day 1:
> 
> ...




*BM - you already have some valuable input from others so I'll give my $0.02.*

Day 1:

Back Squats - Quads/Legs - 3 Sets (10-12)
DB Chest Press - Chest - 3 Sets (10-12)
Bent Over DB Row - Upper Back - 3 Sets (10-12)
Seated Leg Ext. - Quads/Legs - 2 Sets (10-12)
HS ISO High Row - Upper Back - 2 Sets (10-12)
DB Curls - Bis - 3 Sets (10 - 12)
Tricep Cable Pushdown - Tris - 3 Sets (10-12)

*My not a big fan of Leg Ext especially if you've already done 3 sets of squats (and plan on hitting your legs three times in a week).    As CP suggested...focus on COMPOUND movements and do iso's when you feel it necessary.    I don't see any shoulder movement here (I know you are dealing with an injury).....maybe instead of flat DB Presses do a 30' incline DB Chest press that way so kill two birds with one stone....Chest/Shoulders working together.

Conclusion on Day 1 - drop extentions and do incline DB press instead of flat*

=========

Day 2:

Dips - Chest - 3 Sets (10-12)
RDL's - Hams/Legs - 3 Sets (10-12)
Pullups - Upper Back - 3 Sets (10-12)
Seated Leg Curl - Hams/Legs - 2 Sets (10-12)
HS ISO Row - Back - 2 Sets (10-12)
Lateral Raises - Shoulders - 3 Sets (10 - 12)
Power Crunches - Abs - 3 Sets (20)
Standing Calf Raises - Calves - 2 Sets (20)

*Hopefully you'll have at least one day - preferably two days between these workouts (primarily if you are doing DL's on day 2 after squating on day 1).  I know my lower back is fried from both exercises.

I would start with DL's - then dips then Pullups so you seperate the back movements.   I'd do SLDL instead of leg curls (that's just me).  You could also alternate from RDL's to Sumo Style to Straight Leg between weeks.  

Try a superset of side and front raises for shoulders to blast them with one exercise.   

Overall day 2 looks good *

=============


Day 3:

Chinups - Bis/Back - 2 Sets (10-12)
Cable Flyes - Chest - 3 Sets (10-12)
Leg Press - Quads/Legs - 2 Sets (10-12)
Reverse Hyperextensions - Lower Back - 2 Sets (15-20)
DB Shrugs - Shoulders/Traps - 2 Sets (10-12)
Overhead Tricep Extensions - Tris - 3 Sets (10 - 12)
Hanging Leg Raises - Abs - 2 Sets (15 - 20)
Seated Calf Raises - Calves - 2 Sets (20)

*I like this day.  I'm suprised the flyes don't hurt your rotators....   If they do - you could try alternated bench press grips....start close and workout your way out.   Do one set of CG, medium grip and standard grip bench - which would hit your Chest and Tris.     I don't think you'll need Reverse Hypers....if you are doing SLDL or DL and squats in the same week - but everyone is different.

Looks good.

=============

Overall - it looks good to me.   I like how you start each workout with a different movement (Legs on day 1, Chest on day 2 and Back on day 3).   You have a good variety.   It's a good idea to alternate your rep range weekly as you stated.   There is more focus on back then front but given your condition (shoulder) - I see why - plus you are doing rotator exercises on cardio day.    Most people have the issue of focussing on the front more than their back.    

Just taking the time to sit down and think about your program shows you are focused and determined.    Listen to your body and modify your program as your body adjusts to the change.    I like to take at least 2 days in between my squats and any form of DL's (unless I do them on the same day).

Feel free to PM me or post in here.   

*


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 13, 2006)

YM, Thanks so much for taking the time to look that over.  I appreciate all the feedback I can get.



> My not a big fan of Leg Ext especially if you've already done 3 sets of squats (and plan on hitting your legs three times in a week). As CP suggested...focus on COMPOUND movements and do iso's when you feel it necessary. I don't see any shoulder movement here (I know you are dealing with an injury).....maybe instead of flat DB Presses do a 30' incline DB Chest press that way so kill two birds with one stone....Chest/Shoulders working together.
> 
> Conclusion on Day 1 - drop extentions and do incline DB press instead of flat


Incline presses are one of the things that bother my left shoulder, so these aren't really an option.  What about dropping the leg extensions and putting in chest supported flyes?  Like this:
Day 1:

Back Squats - Quads/Legs - 3 Sets (10-12)
DB Chest Press - Chest - 3 Sets (10-12)
Bent Over DB Row - Upper Back - 3 Sets (10-12)
Chest Supported Flyes - Sholders - 2 Sets (10-12)
HS ISO High Row - Upper Back - 2 Sets (10-12)
DB Curls - Bis - 3 Sets (10 - 12)
Tricep Cable Pushdown - Tris - 3 Sets (10-12)



> Hopefully you'll have at least one day - preferably two days between these workouts (primarily if you are doing DL's on day 2 after squating on day 1). I know my lower back is fried from both exercises.


Yes, I planned on doing this every other day.  Sometimes 2 days rest from weights because of work/travel constraints.  How about if I just switch day 2 with day 3 so I'm sure to get enough rest between squats and rdl's?


> I would start with DL's - then dips then Pullups so you seperate the back movements. I'd do SLDL instead of leg curls (that's just me). You could also alternate from RDL's to Sumo Style to Straight Leg between weeks.


That makes good sense to start with the RDLs.  I'm not confident enough in my form to do two groups of sets of DL's.  What about Rack DL's to hit both lower back and legs with one group of sets?  So day three would look like this:
Day 3:

RDL's - Hams/Legs - 3 Sets (10-12)
Dips - Chest - 3 Sets (10-12)
Pullups - Upper Back - 3 Sets (10-12)
HS ISO Row - Back - 2 Sets (10-12)
Lateral Raises - Shoulders - 2 Sets (10 - 12) SS w/Front Raise 2 Sets (10-12)
Power Crunches - Abs - 3 Sets (20)
Standing Calf Raises - Calves - 2 Sets (20)



> I like this day. I'm suprised the flyes don't hurt your rotators.... If they do - you could try alternated bench press grips....start close and workout your way out. Do one set of CG, medium grip and standard grip bench - which would hit your Chest and Tris. I don't think you'll need Reverse Hypers....if you are doing SLDL or DL and squats in the same week - but everyone is different.


I don't know if flyes will hurt my shoulder or not, but I like the alternating bench press grips idea.  I can play the reverse hypers by ear and see if they are needed.  So day 2 would look like this:
Day 2:

Chinups - Bis/Back - 2 Sets (10-12)
Cable Flyes - Chest - 3 Sets (10-12) or Alternating Grip BB Bench
Leg Press - Quads/Legs - 2 Sets (10-12)
Reverse Hyperextensions - Lower Back - 2 Sets (15-20) Evaluate if Needed
DB Shrugs - Shoulders/Traps - 2 Sets (10-12)
Overhead Tricep Extensions - Tris - 3 Sets (10 - 12)
Hanging Leg Raises - Abs - 2 Sets (15 - 20)
Seated Calf Raises - Calves - 2 Sets (20)

Well, I think I'm getting closer here.  Let me know you thoughts.  Thanks, YM


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 13, 2006)

It's looking good, Boiler.   Emma, CP and YM have given you some excellent advice.  It's probably time to stop tinkering and polishing (for Week #1, anyway) and give it a shot.  I suggest giving it at least two cycles (6 wks) before making adjustments.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 13, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> It's looking good, Boiler.   Emma, CP and YM have given you some excellent advice.  It's probably time to stop tinkering and polishing (for Week #1, anyway) and give it a shot.  I suggest giving it at least two cycles (6 wks) before making adjustments.


You mean I have to go do this now.  I knew that was coming!  Day one tonight


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 13, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> You mean I have to go do this now.  I knew that was coming!  Day one tonight



   Just do it!!

As far as your questions go ...



> What about dropping the leg extensions and putting in chest supported flyes?



Sounds good



> How about if I just switch day 2 with day 3 so I'm sure to get enough rest between squats and rdl's?



That's what I would do ( as long as you have two days between day 3 and the start of day 1 on the following week)




> What about Rack DL's to hit both lower back and legs with one group of sets?



I thought RDL's were "regular" not Rack...I think "regular or conventional deads" are better than RACK deads (IMO).    I think SLDL's are important for hams so try 'em but go light (or do leg curls to start) then slowly bring in a set of SLDL here and there.   Sumo's are great too!!    You could do one set of each dead "style"  too...Do a rack dead, then conventional then a light set of SLDL's ...next time do a set of Sumos, conventional and rack ....I'm sure you get the picture  

========

Post your workout later so we can see how it went!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 13, 2006)

yeah...inquiring minds wanna know..


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 13, 2006)

Alot of help going on in here, awesome!!! Looking forward to seeing your w/o BRother Boiler!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 13, 2006)

Man, I had this really nice post for you, but got pulled away from the computer only to have someone restart it so they could use it before I was finished.  Good thing is most of what I had in mind has been said by others.  With the chest issues, how about throwing some pushups in?  They are considerably lower impact, but still beneficial.  Just a thought.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 13, 2006)

I had no idea about your rotator cuff issues boiler.  My apologies.  Have you tried overhead pressing with DBs and a neutral grip?  Neutral being with your palms facing together; a lot of times people can do pressing movements like this without pain even with rotator cuff issues.

Also, dips don't bother you?  That surprises me.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 13, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I had no idea about your rotator cuff issues boiler.  My apologies.  Have you tried overhead pressing with DBs and a neutral grip?  Neutral being with your palms facing together; a lot of times people can do pressing movements like this without pain even with rotator cuff issues.
> 
> Also, dips don't bother you?  That surprises me.


Yeah, dips are fine so far.  It's just my left shoulder.  Not quite sure what is going on in there.  What did you think of the rest of it.


Nuke: Thanks for the effort.  That sucks when it happens.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 13, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Yeah, dips are fine so far.  It's just my left shoulder.  Not quite sure what is going on in there.  What did you think of the rest of it.
> 
> 
> Nuke: Thanks for the effort.  That sucks when it happens.



Pretty much looks fine to me.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 13, 2006)

*Friday - 1/13*

Well, I made it back to the gym and implemented my new workout plan.

Cardio: 8 minutes warmup on bike

Weights: High Rep - Day 1

Squats: 165# - 10, 10, 10 (little lean on last couple reps)

Flat DB Press: 40# - 10; 45# - 10, 10

Single Arm Bent DB Rows: 40# - 10, 10, 10

Incline Chest Supported Flyes: 15# - 5; 10# - 10, 10 (how humbling)

ISO High Row: 110# - 10, 10 (started a little light on these)

Single Arm DB Curls: 25# - 10, 7; 20# - 10 (I'm pathetic here)

Tricep Cable Pushdowns: 90# - 10; 110# - 10, 10

This workout was really hard.  The most exhausted I've felt during a workout since I started this.  My delts were really fried and I was huffing and puffing around the gym.  Felt good to be back at it.  I also did something I've never done before - renewed my 3 month membership that had expired.

Diet:

Meal 1: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, 1/2 cup oats, scoop of whey, 1/2 bananna, 1 tbs. NPB

Meal 2: 4.5 oz. chicken, 1 cup veggie brown rice

Meal 3: 4.5 oz. chicken, 1 cup veggie brown rice

Meal 4: PWO Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, 1/2 cup oats, scoop of whey, 1/2 bananna

Meal 5: 6 oz. shrimp on lettuce with cold veggies and cocktail sauce

Meal 6: 1 cup 1%CC, 1 Tbs. Almond Butter

Supplements: 6 fish oil pills, multi-v


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 13, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> This workout was really hard.  The most exhausted I've felt during a workout since I started this.  My delts were really fried and I was huffing and puffing around the gym.  Felt good to be back at it.


 Ahhh.... The mark of a true workout - exhaustion! 



> I also did something I've never done before - renewed my 3 month membership that had expired.




Big, big congratulations on this!  You have made it through the hard part... 

3 months down... Now it is only the rest of your life to go! 




> Diet:
> 
> Meal 1: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, 1/2 cup oats, scoop of whey, 1/2 bananna, 1 tbs. NPB
> 
> ...


Looking solid Steve!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks, Emma .  Does the revised week 1 plan look alright to you?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 13, 2006)

I certainly think it looks a lot better than the first! 

Right....  some thoughts



			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> Day 1:
> 
> Back Squats - Quads/Legs - 3 Sets (10-12)
> DB Chest Press - Chest - 3 Sets (10-12)
> ...


This looks good although I would do 2 sets tricep workout and 2 sets biceps work.... 

So something like:
squat - 3 sets
chest press - 3 sets
bent over row - 3 sets
shoulder flyes - 2 sets
HS high row - 2 sets
biceps - 2 sets
triceps - 2 sets
abs - 2 sets



> Day 2:
> Chinups - Bis/Back - 2 Sets (10-12)
> Cable Flyes - Chest - 3 Sets (10-12) or Alternating Grip BB Bench
> Leg Press - Quads/Legs - 2 Sets (10-12)
> ...


I would still do leg press first... 

Something like:
leg press - 3 sets
chin ups - 3 sets
cable flyes - 3 sets (or bench if you could)
shrugs - 2 sets
Triceps - 2 sets
Biceps - 2 sets
hypers - 2 sets
calves - 3 sets

If you wanted to leave the arm work at 3 sets each then I would drop the triceps and biceps work from here and just do them in your third workout..



> Day 3:
> 
> RDL's - Hams/Legs - 3 Sets (10-12)
> Dips - Chest - 3 Sets (10-12)
> ...


This looks good although I don't think you need front raises - if anything you shouldn't hit anterior delts too hard as this will compound your shoulder issues... One of the problems with rotator cuff is that you can have imbalanced anterir/posterior strength (chest is too strong and upper back/rotator is too weak)... So if anything you want to lay off your ant. delts and hit your rear delts - as these are going to help with your rotator cuff. Plus, your anterior delts will be hit with all your chest movements - so they don't need more...

I would also do these shoulder things between your pull ups and your row...
RDLs - 3 sets
Dips - 3 sets
Pull ups - 3 sets
SHOULDER STUFF - 2 setslateral raises would be fine alone in my opnion
HS row - 2 sets
biceps - 2 sets
Triceps - 2 sets
abs - 2 sets



**edit: Hmmm... there was some odd word mincing going on there??? What the?? - fixed now**


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 13, 2006)

OK, thanks Emma.  One thing confuses me though:



> ... and I would drop the triceps from here and just do then in your last workout with your biceps
> 
> Something like:
> leg press - 3 sets
> ...


You mean to drop them out of the above example right?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 13, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> OK, thanks Emma.  One thing confuses me though:
> 
> 
> You mean to drop them out of the above example right?


Yeah... sorry - I don't know what happened there?? Words got minced?

Re biceps/triceps - 1 to 2 sets each (you could superset them) at the end of each workout would be fine.

Otherwise, if you are strapped for time... just do them every second weights workout for 3 sets each (so they would alternate as to which workout it would fall on)... Same for your calves and abs - do these on the other workout to your arms and alternate them..

So one week it would be
day 1
biceps 2-3 sets
triceps 2-3 sets

day 2
ab 2 sets
calves 2 sets

day 3
biceps 2-3 sets
triceps 2-3 sets


Then the next week:
day 1
ab 2 sets
calves 2 sets

day 2
biceps 2-3 sets
triceps 2-3 sets

day 3
ab 2 sets
calves 2 sets


----------



## grant (Jan 14, 2006)

> Well, I made it back to the gym and implemented my new workout plan.



Congrats Boiler, nice work!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 14, 2006)

Way to go man!  I know how great it feels to get back into the thick of things.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 14, 2006)

Excellent return my Friend, keep it up!!! Exhaustion..................Ahhhh...................a job WELL done  !!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 14, 2006)

BM - The workout looks good


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 14, 2006)

...must be a good woorkout...my head was spinning trying to read it...


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 15, 2006)

Grant: Thanks for stopping by and giving me some encouragement!

Nuke: Thanks man, it did feel good.  Last week for you, eh?

Archie: Thanks, definitely exhausting!

YM: Thanks, gonna need help with the grab bag week of this.  

Burner: Yes, lots of pain today!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 15, 2006)

Question:  On this higher rep (10-12) stuff, should I be trying to achieve failure on the last reps or just trying to get through the sets with manageable weights?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 15, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Question:  On this higher rep (10-12) stuff, should I be trying to achieve failure on the last reps or just trying to get through the sets with manageable weights?



I always go to failure


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 15, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I always go to failure


  I would have to agree!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 15, 2006)

Damn, that's the answer I thought I was going to hear!  Was hoping for an easy week.  Guess not.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 15, 2006)

Easy................ theres no "Easy" in Bodybuilding!!! LOL!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 15, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Question:  On this higher rep (10-12) stuff, should I be trying to achieve failure on the last reps or just trying to get through the sets with manageable weights?



This one of the few times in life were failing is your goal so go for it   Nothing succeeds like failure . Damn that sounded profound.. I must of heard that somewhere cause I ain't smart enough to make it up


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 15, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Question:  On this higher rep (10-12) stuff, should I be trying to achieve failure on the last reps or just trying to get through the sets with manageable weights?


LOL - seems this is where I disagree with everyone again! 

Absolute failure as in trapped under the bar - no. Not on high rep stuff... 

I do high rep stuff for a different reasons... In terms of neural/strength usefullness going to absolute failure for these sets is not helpful... So for this type of work I focus on glycogen depletion with timed sets and rests focusing on the full ROM and getting optimal contraction throughout the muscle length... It is a different type of muscle adaptation/growth that results from this type of training (sarcoplasmic hypertrophy)...

Sure - push yourself so the last rep of each set is a struggle - but you should always have 'one bad rep left' in the bank...



With that said - Even for sets lower in the rep range (which is stimulating a different type of hypertrophy and also having a much greater strength/neural effect) going to failure in every set is not an entirely useful thing... One grindy horrible rep can ruin the rest of a good training session if it is strength/neural training you are after...

The occasional set to failure is fine (especially if it is the last set for an exercise)... but for everything?? Hmmmm... You will probably find a lot of coaches would question the usefulness of it...


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 15, 2006)

OK, so I should be pretty near failure, but able to complete all the reps with good form in your opinion, Emma.  I should focus on the form and the full range of motion.  What's this timed sets thing?  I try and time rest inetervals for about 75 seconds.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 15, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> LOL - seems this is where I disagree with everyone again!
> 
> Absolute failure as in trapped under the bar - no. Not on high rep stuff...
> 
> ...



There are too many big words in here for me to comment on    I don't discount your knowledge  

One thing I do know is MOST coaches don't know JACK and MOST people do not push themselves hard enough.

BM - You definitely need to see what works best FOR YOU


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm for failure.  


*that is, failure in being able to do more reps.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 15, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> OK, so I should be pretty near failure, but able to complete all the reps with good form in your opinion, Emma.  I should focus on the form and the full range of motion.  What's this timed sets thing?  I try and time rest inetervals for about 75 seconds.


Yes. 

Slow the reps down and perform them with purpose - set up a tempo format for them. For this type of training, it is usually something like 2/0/2 (that is, up for count of 2, no pause, down for count of 2). Smooth turn arounds - keep the muscle flowing.

Each *set* should take about 35 to 45 seconds... And then usually shoot for rests of about 2 x set length - it allows the lactate to partially be used to replenish glycogen (but not fully) so the next set you can go in and deplete it a little more. 75 seconds seems about right for this (60 seconds to 90 seconds).


When you do your heavy rep sets - although glycogen is still important - it moves more towards CrPO4 replenishment - and for this you want to be resting longer... Tempo is usually more explosive based too (eg: 3/0/x or 3/0/1). For 6-8 reps, at LEAST 2 minutes rest should be used. For anything less you are looking at about 3-5 minutes... 3 minutes is usually good medium for 5-8 rep range work.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 15, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> One thing I do know is MOST coaches don't know JACK and MOST people do not push themselves hard enough.


Ahhh.... The key is in the words here.

Coach = the guys who actually knows what they are talking about.... 

"Trainer" = The guy who **usually** would not know a squat if it slapped them in the face.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Easy................ theres no "Easy" in Bodybuilding!!! LOL!!!


well..there is..but they include blue and pink DB's...


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 15, 2006)

I would say most people don't actually goto true muscular failure.  Hitting that last repetition and not being able to complete another one is not failure.  Being unable to finish your last repetition and giving up is not failure.  Pushing and pushing until your muscles physically give out is failure.  Sometimes this takes an insanely long time.  

When I was doing HIT, I would get stuck on a squat, get slowly pushed into the pins on the rack after a slow 30-40 second negative, and continue pushing against the bar while it sits on the rack until I my legs started to give out.  That's failure.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 15, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I would say most people don't actually goto true muscular failure.  Hitting that last repetition and not being able to complete another one is not failure.  Being unable to finish your last repetition and giving up is not failure.  Pushing and pushing until your muscles physically give out is failure.  Sometimes this takes an insanely long time.
> 
> When I was doing HIT, I would get stuck on a squat, get slowly pushed into the pins on the rack after a slow 30-40 second negative, and continue pushing against the bar while it sits on the rack until I my legs started to give out.  That's failure.


That's what you call hitting a new low.  When you actually a failure at trying to fail


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 15, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> That's what you call hitting a new low.  When you actually a failure at trying to fail



Haha, indeed.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 15, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Ahhh.... The key is in the words here.
> 
> Coach = the guys who actually knows what they are talking about....
> 
> "Trainer" = The guy who **usually** would not know a squat if it slapped them in the face.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey just stopped in after missing a few days.  Looking good.  Congrats on the renewing the membership.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 15, 2006)

"Do or do not, there is no try."

-My great Jedi Master Yoda


----------



## Pylon (Jan 15, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I would say most people don't actually goto true muscular failure.  Hitting that last repetition and not being able to complete another one is not failure.  Being unable to finish your last repetition and giving up is not failure.  Pushing and pushing until your muscles physically give out is failure.  Sometimes this takes an insanely long time.
> 
> When I was doing HIT, I would get stuck on a squat, get slowly pushed into the pins on the rack after a slow 30-40 second negative, and continue pushing against the bar while it sits on the rack until I my legs started to give out.  That's failure.



So, with that in mind, doing incline presses until you can't complete the rep and get stuck halfway is not failure, right?  It's holding that weight until it is all the way back down, or keep pumping partials until it won't move?

I finished reading Heavy Duty 2, and Mentzer differentiates between failure on positives, negatives, and static holds.  What do you consider failure on positives?  (Or do you even bother to split them up?)


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 15, 2006)

You can't have failure on a negative.  That's a double negative.






  I kill me.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 15, 2006)

So if you succeed to fail, is it a success or a failure?


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 15, 2006)

*Sunday - 1/15*

Weights: None

Cardio: Legs are still really sore from Friday, so I went for a brisk walk on the treadmill this evening (well brisk for me) 2 miles, 35 minutes.

Diet:

Meal 1: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, 1 scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna, 1 tbs. NPB

Meal 2: 1 Cup veggie brown rice, 1/2 can of tuna

Meal 3: Cottage Cheese and Turkey stuffed pepper

Meal 4: Cottage Cheese and Turkey stuffed pepper

Meal 5: PWO Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, 1 scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna

Meal 6: 1/2 cup 1% CC, 1/2 avocado, tomatoes

Supplements: 6 fish oil pills, multi-v

Note: If anyone is interested in the stuffed pepper recipie, I posted it in the recipie section.  Here's the stats:

Nutritional Data Per 1 Pepper:

Calories: 382
Total Fat: 14g
Saturated Fat: 3g

Cholesterol: 65mg
Sodium: 657mg

Total Carbs: 35g
Dietary Fiber: 6g
Sugars: 10g
Protein: 31g


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> So if you succeed to fail, is it a success or a failure?


that's pretty heavy...but what about this?
What if...cat was spelled d o g?
-Revenge of the nerds..


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 15, 2006)

glad to see you back in the gym!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that's pretty heavy...but what about this?
> What if...cat was spelled d o g?
> -Revenge of the nerds..



   Burner - your statements are always so "deep"  .....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2006)

I do what I can, sir...


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 16, 2006)

Well, it's Monday and my upper legs are sore as ever from Friday's workout.  And here's a new one for me.  My achilles tendons are sore today.  I don't recall doing anything really different on the squats, but they sure are kicking my tail.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 16, 2006)

:shiver: .....don't pop your AT!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 16, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> :shiver: .....don't pop your AT!!!


Sorry for alarming you.  Do your's get sore from squatting?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2006)

my whole leg is sore from squatting...when I do them right! Walking stiff 3- 4 days after the leg day? Good job!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2006)

Yeah, what Brother YM says!!! Take it easy my Friend!!! And I believe in Mentzers theories about different phases of Failure, positive failure being the most common, and the one I use *"quite frequently"* LOL!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 16, 2006)

Well, it doesn't hurt any more but it jostles around when I walk up stairs or stand on my tip toes.  Better give it a day I guess.  I'd be more worried, except both were a little sore this morning.  Just the right feels a little loose tonight.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2006)

Just be careful my Friend, sending nothing but the best for you Brother Boiler!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 16, 2006)

*Monday - 1/16*

I decided to take another day rest today and heed everyone's advice for taking it easy on my legs.  They are still supprisingly sore from friday and my AT feels a little loose.  Not being lazy, just cautionary.

Diet:

Meal 1: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna, 1 Tbs. NPB

Meal 2: 6 oz. shrimp, 1 cup adoboe sauce mashed sweet potatoes

Meal 3: Tossed salad with 5 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/4 avocado, vinegar and olive oil dressing

Meal 4: Huge bowl of lettuce with light italian dressing, 4 oz. breaded chicken, brocolli, cheese thing my wife got from deli. (baked, not fried)

Meal 5: 1 cup 1%CC, tomatoes, 1/4 avocado

Supplements: 6 fish oil pills, Multi-v

Notes: was really hungry all day today, caught a nap this evening.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 16, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> So, with that in mind, doing incline presses until you can't complete the rep and get stuck halfway is not failure, right?  It's holding that weight until it is all the way back down, or keep pumping partials until it won't move?
> 
> I finished reading Heavy Duty 2, and Mentzer differentiates between failure on positives, negatives, and static holds.  What do you consider failure on positives?  (Or do you even bother to split them up?)



I guess you could call that positive muscular failure if you want; I tend not to differentiate.  Everyone is going to give you a different definition.  Any form of failure is more demanding of the CNS than not, even positive failure.  True muscular failure is a shit-storm for the nervous system though.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 16, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I decided to take another day rest today and heed everyone's advice for taking it easy on my legs.  They are still supprisingly sore from friday and my AT feels a little loose.  Not being lazy, just cautionary.


Sounds like the right choice if the calf is playing up......


Although - for the rest of the leggies - you are going to have to learn to train through some soreness if you are going to start full body routines...


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 17, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Although - for the rest of the leggies - you are going to have to learn to train through some soreness if you are going to start full body routines...



Damned skippy.  I train through soreness all the time.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 17, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Sounds like the right choice if the calf is playing up......
> 
> 
> Although - for the rest of the leggies - you are going to have to learn to train through some soreness if you are going to start full body routines...





> Damned skippy. I train through soreness all the time.



Hey, hey, hey I didn't train yesterday because I was a little concerned with my AT jostling around when I went up and down stairs, not because my legs were a little sore.

You kids need to remember that I'm a lot older than you I've spent enough time in the hospital to know I don't want to go back and I don't heal as fast as I used to.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 17, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Sorry for alarming you.  Do your's get sore from squatting?



No...but I've torn both of my AT's playing football (one in 2001 and one in 2005).   It's a long road to recovery.

Keep stretching it


----------



## Pylon (Jan 17, 2006)

Nothing wrong with an extra day of rest.  Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> You kids need to remember that I'm a lot older than you I've spent enough time in the hospital to know I don't want to go back and I don't heal as fast as I used to.


but just think: U can have all the green jello you want while u are laid up in the hospital...



Oh...and in 'honor' of listenting to all of you talking about getting together and eating 'bait'...er...sushi...I tried some last night. Spicy tuna and a shrimp one. THe tuna one was ok..the shrimp...<Blech> as soon as I put it into my mouth...it wanted to come back out. (was at the club...some company rented the entire club lastnight...had MASSIVE food, so we got to have some...sushi was there...I tried it...what the hell..it was free.)
Anyway...As soon as my mouth 'revolted' on me...I put on my best 'poker face', calmly walked to the bathroom and discarded it...then rinsed my mouth out...

Did later get a hold of a piece of chicken.....ok..and succumed to a brownie...had to...they had been calling me all night....Mike....c'mere, fat boy.....u want one.....and so I did...chocolate chip chocolate fudge...oy.


But...I DID try sushi.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Oh...and in 'honor' of listenting to all of you talking about getting together and eating 'bait'...er...sushi...I tried some last night. Spicy tuna and a shrimp one. THe tuna one was ok..the shrimp...<Blech> as soon as I put it into my mouth...it wanted to come back out. (was at the club...some company rented the entire club lastnight...had MASSIVE food, so we got to have some...sushi was there...I tried it...what the hell..it was free.)
> Anyway...As soon as my mouth 'revolted' on me...I put on my best 'poker face', calmly walked to the bathroom and discarded it...then rinsed my mouth out...



Weak.  But you made an effort.  When I get out there, you can try it again.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2006)

chicken sushi? steak sushi?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 17, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Damned skippy.  I train through soreness all the time.



No kidding.  If I didn't, I'd get to do about 1 workout every 6 days.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> chicken sushi? steak sushi?



Steak sushi would be tartar, I think.  Chicken sushi...is best not discussed...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2006)

maybe I will stick to good ol' fajitas...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 17, 2006)

I haven't tried sushi yet either...hubby won't even try!! But I will try any kind of food at least one time  At least you put forth an effort!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2006)

...well..it WAS free....


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 17, 2006)

*Tuesday - 1/17*

Well, today was quite a downer.  First off, my diet sucked.

Meal 1: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, 1/2 cup oats, scoop protein whey, 1/2 bananna, 1 Tbs. NPB

Meal 2: Fajitas at Mexican Restaraunt - work related, guys wanted mexican.  Not a thing healthy on that menu.  Tried to eat as little fried rice, guac, cheese and sour cream as possible, but still ate way too much.

Meal 3: Salad with v and O dressing, 2 egg whites

Meal 4: PWO Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, 1/2 cup oats, scoop protein whey, 1/2 bananna

Meal 5: Cup of 1%CC, 1/4 avocado, tomatoes

Supplements: 2 fish oil pills, Multi-V

To make matters worse, I get to the gym and hop on the scale: 194 I guess taking a week off for Christmas, getting sick, and being lazy for another week has caught up with me. 

Cardio: 8 minutes warmup on bike

Leg Press: 310# - 12, 12, 12

Chinups (palms facing each other): -88# - 10; -82# 10, 8

Flat BB Bench: 125# - 12, 10, 8 (I cant believe I even typed this)

Shrugs: 110# - 12, 10

Hyperextensions: 10# - 15, 10 (back really tight at end of these)

Landmines: Olympic Bar - 15 (these are hard as hell.  are rear delts supposed to get tired too?)

Hanging Bent Leg Knee Raises: BW - 15

Standing Calf Press: 200# - 15, 12

Notes: I was really disappointed in the flat bench.  I put 125 on for a warmup.  Low and behold, it was about right for my working sets.  How freakin' pathetic is that .  I thought I'd be farther along than this.  This was the first time I've done flat bench.  I did one set narrow, one regular and the last wide(er) as YM suggested.

A little confused as to whether two sets of abs and two sets of calves should be the same exercise for the two sets or two different ones.  I did two different ones.  If anyone wants some fun punishment, try the landmines.

I did try to do everything as Emma suggested with a two count up, 0 pause, two count down tempo.  This makes things seem like they take forever and fatigues me a lot quicker than just banging them out.  I felt a lot more pumped and thoroughly worked out after each set.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 17, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Meal 2: Fajitas at Mexican Restaraunt - work related, guys wanted mexican.  Not a thing healthy on that menu.  Tried to eat as little fried rice, guac, cheese and sour cream as possible, but still ate way too much.



Are fajitas that bad if you skimp on the cheese and don't use sour cream or guac?


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 17, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Are fajitas that bad if you skimp on the cheese and don't use sour cream or guac?


No, but they were huge and I didn't totally lay off the bad stuff I need to buckle it down.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 17, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> No kidding.  If I didn't, I'd get to do about 1 workout every 6 days.



Hahaha, I feel you there.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey don't sweat it, you'll be back in stride in no time . 

Ok , whats a landmine ?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 18, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Well, today was quite a downer.  First off, my diet sucked.
> 
> Meal 1: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, 1/2 cup oats, scoop protein whey, 1/2 bananna, 1 Tbs. NPB
> 
> ...



Your diet didn't look too bad...just meal 2.   

What are your RI's b/w sets?     Your body will adapt to your new routine....don't be so hard on yourself     Doing a 2/0/2 is a LOT harder than a 1/0/1


----------



## Pylon (Jan 18, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey don't sweat it, you'll be back in stride in no time .
> 
> Ok , whats a landmine ?




You beat me to it, but I had the same questions.

And don't sweat the layoff, Boiler.  Trust me, you'll be back quicker than you expect


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2006)

...that was the 1st u did flat bench in a while...your body mechanics weren't used to it...so no worries...
As far as the fajitas go...(one of my favorite meals to eat...ever...) just cut back on the tortillas, guac and cheese..(easier said than done...I do limit the tortilas though..)
Just keep pushing and consisstant, brotha and you WILL achieve.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 18, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Your diet didn't look too bad...just meal 2.
> 
> What are your RI's b/w sets?     Your body will adapt to your new routine....don't be so hard on yourself     Doing a 2/0/2 is a LOT harder than a 1/0/1


YM, I timed them at 75 seconds.  I was just a little bummed yesterday.  I thought I could at least use plates for reps on the bench I'm alright and will persevere!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 18, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I thought I could at least use plates for reps on the bench I'm alright and will persevere!



Give it a week or two, and you will be there.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 18, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey don't sweat it, you'll be back in stride in no time .
> 
> Ok , whats a landmine ?


OK, I saw some other folks posting them in their journals so I decided to give them a shot.  I searched and found a description with pictures, but now I can't find the link to post.  So, I'll describe it as best as I can.

You take an olympic bar and put one end in a corner (on the ground).  Face the bar and grasp it near the top with arms straight.  Rotate your torso ninety degrees to one side while keeping your hips square to the corner (base of bar).  Using your torso, swing the bar 180 degrees to the other side, keeping hips square to base of bar at all times.  It should feel like you are drawing a rainbow with the top of the bar and your lower back muscles should not come into play.  You can add weight to the top side of the bar for more resistance.

Someone with more knowledge than me can check the description and comment.  My rear delts felt it at the end, too.  If you are using your lower back, you need to step furter away from the end of the bar.  I think this is it, but will be interested to know if I described it correctly.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 18, 2006)

Pylon, Burner, TT: Thanks for the encouragement.  I was having a bad day yesterday.  I'll keep at it and move forward


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2006)

not a problem, sir....
we are all here to help...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 18, 2006)

oh...RELAX!! you will be back to normal in no time!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2006)

what...do you consider....'normal'?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 18, 2006)

Grrr... I just answered this but the puter spat the dummy and I lost it...  



			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> Notes: I was really disappointed in the flat bench.  I put 125 on for a warmup.  Low and behold, it was about right for my working sets.  How freakin' pathetic is that .  I thought I'd be farther along than this.


Don't be disappointed at all!! This is still really good (and if it is pathetic I must be downright hopeless  ).

Lifting for 2/0/2 is NOT about strength - so don't look at it like that... You will find that once you drop to 6-8 reps and you do 2-3/0/x you will certainly improve this number.



> A little confused as to whether two sets of abs and two sets of calves should be the same exercise for the two sets or two different ones.  I did two different ones.  If anyone wants some fun punishment, try the landmines.


Landmines are GREAT! I am glad you liked them (my HR gets to 155 ish for these! ).

For your abs - I would do 1-2 sets of 2 different exercises per session... and then do 2 sets of the same exercise for your calves.

That is:
Session 1:
1-2 sets of one abs exercise
1-2 sets of another abs exercise
2 sets of a seated calf exercise

Session 2:
1-2 sets of a different abs exercise
1-2 sets of a different abs exercise
2 sets of a standing calf exercise

Session 3:
repeast session 1.




> I did try to do everything as Emma suggested with a two count up, 0 pause, two count down tempo.  This makes things seem like they take forever and fatigues me a lot quicker than just banging them out.  I felt a lot more pumped and thoroughly worked out after each set.


Sounds about right!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 18, 2006)

You better keep that head up my Friend, you'll be just fine, just stick with it BRother Boiler!!! Hmmmmmmmmm, your version and My version of a "Landmine" are a bit different.........................do you have a dog??? LOL!!!


----------



## grant (Jan 18, 2006)

http://www.weighttrainersunited.com/landmine.html


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 18, 2006)

Pretty interesting exercise!!!


----------



## Kal (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey brother.  just started reading your journal from the begining.  I'm gonna have to steal that initial menu of yours.  Looks like what I need to get my diet in gear.  Great looking work outs.  
I haven't read all the way through, so this question may have been answered.  Typically when you are on the road, what is your preferred workout routine?  I'm on the road 5 - 10 days a month.  

Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 18, 2006)

How fast do you go on the landmines?  They look like an interesting addition, especially if they are that metabolically active.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 18, 2006)

Billie: Thanks, I'm relaxed now.  Just a bad day.

Burner: Nothing is normal here 

Emma: Thanks for the pointers.  I understand what you said about the abs/calves thing.  Landmines were great.  I'm suprised I'm not sore today from them.  Maybe have to add weight to the bar next time Sorry about the computer thing, I hate when that happens.

Archie: I'm fine, and I'm all to familiar with that type of "landmine".  Try the others, you will like them. 

Grant: That's the link I found before.  Today when I tried to search for it I kept getting links to people blowing up .  Thanks for posting that.

Kal: Thanks for stopping by.  Emma helped me create that diet, so you know it's spot on   My travel is usually local and I'm usually out only one night when I am.  Fall is a little different because of conferences.  So, I do what I can.  Usually cardio, but if there is a golds nearby, I can use that with my membership.  Hope it helps.  Pylon has some more advanced road warrior workouts to do in a hotel room.

Pylon: I was working on a 2, 0, 2 tempo yesterday for each side.  It's really slow.  They definately are more trying than they look.  Next time, I'm putting some weight on top.  I'm guessing it won't require much since the lever arm is so long.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 18, 2006)

*Wednesday - 1/18*

Weights: Pink dumbell day again.  7 sets each arm for rotator cuffs.

Cardio: 30 minutes on treadmill.  Basically steady state with some walking and jogging.  Avg. HR=136.

Diet:

Meal 1: Stuffed Pepper (CC and Turkey)

Meal2: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna, 1 Tbs. NPB.

Meal 3: 1 Cup Adobo Sweet Potatoes, 1 Can Salmon, Small Salad w/lite ranch dressing

Meal 4: Salad with 1 egg, 2 egg whites and salsa

Meal 5: PWO Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna

Meal 6: 1 Cup 1%CC, 1/2 avocado, tomatoes

Supplements: 6 fish oil pills, Multi-V


----------



## Pylon (Jan 18, 2006)

Man, you are getting a lot of mileage out of those sweet taters!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 18, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Man, you are getting a lot of mileage out of those sweet taters!


I only made four, but they were huge.  I eat 1 cup per serve.  I think there is one more in the fridge.  Then its back to veggie brown rice.


----------



## Kal (Jan 18, 2006)

is there any way to actually get sweet potatoes to actually taste decent?  My mom used to spread Peanut Butter and Sunflower seeds on them to get me to eat them....


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 19, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> is there any way to actually get sweet potatoes to actually taste decent?  My mom used to spread Peanut Butter and Sunflower seeds on them to get me to eat them....


I like the adoboe sauce combo with them.  Sweet and spicey!  I also like mine mixed with salmon and some terriaki sauce or balsamic vinegar.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 19, 2006)

I keep my taters simple...I cook em and add a packet of splenda when I'm ready to eat   I do the same thing with my cottage cheese, and it's like a cheat meal every night before bed, it tastes like a dessert


----------



## Pylon (Jan 19, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I keep my taters simple...I cook em and add a packet of splenda when I'm ready to eat   I do the same thing with my cottage cheese, and it's like a cheat meal every night before bed, it tastes like a dessert



Have you tried blending the CC with a little natty PB then freezing it?  I forgot where I picked it up, but it is pretty good that way!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2006)

have not tried that before..but anything with PB has got to be good....


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 19, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I keep my taters simple...I cook em and add a packet of splenda when I'm ready to eat   I do the same thing with my cottage cheese, and it's like a cheat meal every night before bed, it tastes like a dessert


   Me too!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 19, 2006)

*Thursday 1/19*

Cardio: 8 Minutes warmup on bike

Weights: Higher Rep - Day 3

RDL: 145# - 10, 10; 175# - 10 Started a little light here

Dips: -28# - 10, 10, 8 Crashed on last set

Pullups: -88# - 10, 10, 6 Same as above.  Very difficult at 2, 0, 2

Side Lateral Raises: 10# - 10, 10

Single Arm DB Curls: 25# - 10      BB Preacher Curls: 45# - 8

Tricep Cable Pushdown: 80# - 10   Tricep Pushdown Machine: 40# - 12

Land Mines: Bar + 15# - 12         Powercrunch Machine: 40# - 20

HS Iso Row: 110# - 10, 10 *Had to do these last because of a machine hog

Notes: Started some exercises with a little too much weight, as can be seen by me not reaching the rep range of 10-12.  Started a couple too light as well: Powercrunch, and Romanian Deadlifts.  Landmines were much tougher with the added 15#.  This 2-0-2 tempo is exhausting.

Diet: On the road for work today, but did alright

Meal 1: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, 1/2 cup oats, scoop protein whey, 1/2 bananna, tbs. NPB

Meal 2: Tuna Sandwich on multi-grain bread, cup of fruit

Meal 3: Subway 6" Turkey breast on whole wheat w/veggies and V&O

Meal 4: PWO Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, 1/2 cup oats, scoop protein whey, 1/2 bananna

Meal 5: Sweet potatoes in adoboe sauce, can of salmon, salad w/veggies and light italian dressing.

Meal 6: Cup of 1%CC, 1/2 avocado, tomatoes

Supplements: 6 fish oil pills, Multi-v


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 19, 2006)

Good lookin w/o BRother Boiler, how do you like the new routine???


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I keep my taters simple...I cook em and add a packet of splenda when I'm ready to eat   I do the same thing with my cottage cheese, and it's like a cheat meal every night before bed, it tastes like a dessert



you cook your taters !!!!!!!!!!  I eat mine raw


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2006)

looking pretty good in here Boiler  

Keep up the good work


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 19, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o BRother Boiler, how do you like the new routine???


Thanks, Archie.  I like how I feel after.  Totally zapped.  I guess when I came up with the concept, I thought  lighter weight, higher reps......should be easy.  Well, I think this is much harder than doing my lower (6-8) rep workouts since I'm doing the 2-0-2 thing.  That really burns you out!  I think it's going to pay off though.  I feel sore everywhere.

GW, thanks for the support!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 20, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Weights: Higher Rep - Day 3
> .....This 2-0-2 tempo is exhausting.


Looks great Steve!!  I am glad you are finding the different workout a challange!! Now you know why I always write that I am exhausted after these depletion type workouts - they have a VERY different effect on you!

Have you had the shakes yet? (you know - that muscle fatigue shake - where, after your workout, if you try to stand still your legs/arms twitch?!  ). Good stuff!! 


Hmmm... Just a suggestion - you could probably do the same exercise for the sets of triceps and biceps exercises and just swap between the two at the different sessions...


Hope you have a great Friday! Woo hoo!! WEEKEND!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 20, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Looks great Steve!!  I am glad you are finding the different workout a challange!! Now you know why I always write that I am exhausted after these depletion type workouts - they have a VERY different effect on you!
> 
> Have you had the shakes yet? (you know - that muscle fatigue shake - where, after your workout, if you try to stand still your legs/arms twitch?!  ). Good stuff!!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Emma.  I have a really important day at work.  Two projects are being decided on today.  One is for a popular pudding packaging line, the other at an ice cream plant.  I really hope I get them both.  I hope you have a great Friday yourself!!!  I'll take your bi/tri advice to heart.  Just trying to find two that I really like.  

I'm thinking of doing this workout again next week with the exercises in the right order and type, then moving to a lower rep week.  Is this a good Idea?


----------



## KentDog (Jan 20, 2006)

It's nice to switch it up every once in a while. Why not go high rep for another week?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Have you had the shakes yet? (you know - that muscle fatigue shake - where, after your workout, if you try to stand still your legs/arms twitch?!  ). Good stuff!!


I LOVE that feeling...people who do'nt work out...see you 'twitching'..and are like: WTF???

Kinda like when you are leaving the gym after leg day....you step off the curb and your legs almost go out from under you...people who lift see that happen... will look and give you that look that says: "I know THAT feeling. Good job!"


Hey BM- When u are at the top of the PU, are you squeezing that rep?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 20, 2006)

hey Steve...it's looking AWSOME in here!! and you were worried...

what is the nutrition data on the Turkey sub?  I havent' been to subway in a while...may go tomorrow, sounds good


----------



## Pylon (Jan 20, 2006)

Subway?  Come on, you can do better than that....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2006)

yeah....Quizznos....


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 20, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of doing this workout again next week with the exercises in the right order and type, then moving to a lower rep week.  Is this a good Idea?


Sounds good to me! I think 2 weeks would be much more ideal!  Have you thought about a periodisation such as:
10-12 reps (~75%)
10-12 reps
6-8 reps (~80-85%)
6-8 reps
3-5 reps (~85-90%)
unload to lower volume at 8-10 (~80%)
Repeat...



Good luck with the work stuff today!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 20, 2006)

Kentdog: Thanks for dropping in.  I think I'll go for a couple of reasons: First to get the workout in the right sequence and type of lifts.  Two, to get a better feel for the amount of weight to do.

Burner: It's a good feeling 

Billie: I'm not sure, but they have nutrition cards in line.  I think it's only about 350 cals if you pass on the mayo.  The bun is the only bad thing and it's whole wheat, not that bad.

Pylon: Give me a break, would you! 

Burner 2:  

Emma: Glad you agree Work went pretty good.  I got the ice cream order for about 50k.  The pudding one is still hanging in the balance, but I'm in the lead to get it and only one competitor remains.  Monday should tell the tale.  That one has a price tag of $415k.  Maybe you can pick some up at your USA Devil's Indulgence store when it hits the shelves.  You have to try one just so you can say that you know the guy that engineered and sold the packaging line that it is produced on!  Can't tell you what it is yet until I get the word that it's ok from the bigwig corporate boys.  Proprietary !
I do know it's the biggest product line that the company is rolling out this year and it's all being produced at my little account!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 20, 2006)

Have a GREAT weekend my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 20, 2006)

Sounds like a good week at work!  Hope the other one pulls through for you!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 20, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good week at work!  Hope the other one pulls through for you!


Me too!  It would pay alot of bills.  Thanks for the support.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 20, 2006)

Someone's been very busy both in and out of the gym.  That sale was a good way to end the week.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 20, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Billie: I'm not sure, but they have nutrition cards in line.  I think it's only about 350 cals if you pass on the mayo.  The bun is the only bad thing and it's whole wheat, not that bad.


Nutrition Info For Subway

So you are looking at 280 cals, 46g carb, 18g protein, 4.5g fat for a typical Turkey breast 6 inch sub...


But.... The bread is not really 'whole wheat'  


> *WHEAT BREAD:* Enriched flour (flour, malted barley flour, niacin, iron, thiamin mononitrate, riboflavin, folic acid), water, whole wheat flour, high fructose corn syrup, wheat gluten, contains less than 2% of the following: wheat bran, yeast, salt, soybean oil, dough conditioner (acetylated tartaric acid esters of mono-and diglycerides, ammonium sulfate, calcium sulfate, ascorbic acid, azodicarbonamide, potassium iodate, amylase (enzymes)], cracked wheat, sodium stearoyl-2-lactylate, caramel color (contains sulfites), dried honey preparation (honey powder, invert sugar, wheat starch, soy bran flour, silicon dioxide [anti-caking]), mineral oil.



And I am not entirely sure the turkey qualifies as 100% turkey either:


> *SAVORY TURKEY BREAST* Turkey breast, turkey broth, contains 2% or less of: carrageenan, dextrose, modified food starch (derived from corn), salt, seasoned salt (salt, sodium diacetate, flavoring), sodium actate, sodium phosphate. * Browned in soybean oil.


 (from here)...


----------



## Devlin (Jan 20, 2006)

Congrats on getting the account and really hope you land the second one.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 20, 2006)

OK, I got up the courage to post some pics of me for a couple of reasons:

1) To give me a point of reference.

2) So you guys could put a name with a face (or sorry physique)

I honestly do not have a picture of me with my shirt off from the past five years (except for my gory surgery suture pics, which I figure you didn't want to see), so the best I have is one of me with Nathan on a boat ride.  The next two were taken today:


----------



## Kal (Jan 20, 2006)

Good looking w/o dude.  Congrats on the sales.  Ya know if I had thought about it sooner, I would have checked where in Michigan you are.  I'm going to be in Detroit Monday and Tuesday night.  You anywhere near there?


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 20, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> Good looking w/o dude.  Congrats on the sales.  Ya know if I had thought about it sooner, I would have checked where in Michigan you are.  I'm going to be in Detroit Monday and Tuesday night.  You anywhere near there?


I live in Howell.  About 40 minutes from Detroit.  I can do Monday, not Tuesday.  Where are you staying?


----------



## Kal (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm going to be staying at the Holiday inn Southgate on Northline RD.  Over by the Airport.  But we (my travel partner and I) won't get in until about 8:30 on Monday Night.  We are working at our shop just right up the road.  I don't know the area.  First time up in 2 years.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 20, 2006)

Well, you are on the southeast side of Detroit.  If you are willing to split the difference, I could probably meet you and your traveling companion.  Only because I know Pylon and he spoke highly of you.  I wouldn't normally do this for someone who might be an internet creep.  Uh, I guess I did that for Pylon.
Anywho, let me know what you think.


----------



## Kal (Jan 20, 2006)

give me a location/place and I'll map it out and I can meet ya. I'm not too creepy... well .....not on the internet at least.  Are the wing playing either night do ya know?  not that I like the wings, but its hockey...and you gotta love that sport.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 20, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> give me a location/place and I'll map it out and I can meet ya. I'm not too creepy... well .....not on the internet at least.  Are the wing playing either night do ya know?  not that I like the wings, but its hockey...and you gotta love that sport.


I meant Tuesday.  I'll be in Indiana Tuesday for work, but we could meet for dinner in Ann Arbor.  Let's move the rest of this conversation to PM's.  I have a hard enough time getting in a workout per page or two as it is


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 20, 2006)

Boiler!! your a cutie  

Well, Emma ruined Subway for me...guess I'll just go eat a Nutty Bar


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 21, 2006)

I dunno why, but I thought you were really young, like early 20s.  Not really sure what gave me that impression.  Anyway, everything looks in order here.  Diet and workouts are solid.  Rock on.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 21, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> OK, I got up the courage to post some pics of me for a couple of reasons:
> 
> 1) To give me a point of reference.
> 
> 2) So you guys could put a name with a face (or sorry physique)


YAY!! Piccies!  Woo hoo!! 

It is wonderful to finally put a face to the name! Thank you for posting them!
And I wouldn't mind the surgery piccies either!  So if you want to post them!! Plus - there is the 'coolness' factor of scars and everything!! We could even have 'scar' competitions - I have a ripper of a scar on my thigh - 1 inches in width and about 7-7.5 inches in length!! 


But with your piccies, even with the clothes, you can certainly see you have slimmed down since the piccy with Nathan!  Your face and upper body look much leaner! How long ago was that?? (ps: Nathan has your face too...  )...

As for you now - you look great!!  Your triceps are really coming along nicely (that horseshoe is coming up well) and your looking pretty good for BF - I would place you maybe around 15-17%... Which is fantastic!  And you will only improve from here!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 21, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> YAY!! Piccies!  Woo hoo!!
> 
> It is wonderful to finally put a face to the name! Thank you for posting them!
> And I wouldn't mind the surgery piccies either!  So if you want to post them!! Plus - there is the 'coolness' factor of scars and everything!! We could even have 'scar' competitions - I have a ripper of a scar on my thigh - 1 inches in width and about 7-7.5 inches in length
> ...


Scar competition   I'm in.  You go first (your idea) and the rest of us will follow you.  I think I can compete with my surgical scar!  Certainly in length, not sure about 1" wide.  Got another on my shin (you might remember from a few months ago)  not so long, but pretty wide.  And  a bleeder Anywho, you post your best scar piccy in my journal, we'll give the others a few days to enter and then I'll post my best scar pic.  Then we'll vote. 



> But with your piccies, even with the clothes, you can certainly see you have slimmed down since the piccy with Nathan!  Your face and upper body look much leaner! How long ago was that?? (ps: Nathan has your face too...  )...


Emma, that picture was taken the weekend of Labor Day, which would be early September of '05.  I was disgusted with my gut and overall bodyfat at that time.  The support and knowledge that I've gained from all my internet friends here (and Pylon since we've met) has really helped to edudate and motivate me.  You guys have helped me to make gains in my appearance and more importantly, my overall health.  Thanks, guys and gals


----------



## Devlin (Jan 21, 2006)

Wow that first pic is from Sept 05  Major difference....great job  Thanks for posting the pics, it's so much nicer when you can put a face with a name.

I'm all for the scar competition.  I would enter, but the only scar I have is across my throat and the surgeon did such a good job I can only find it by feeling for it (I do have a pic 2 days post surgery, but even then it hard to see)


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 21, 2006)

Great pics my Friend, glad to have a face with you now!!! Your horseshoe is rather obvious too, keep it up your'e doin a GREAT job imo!!!
Cute Boy too my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 21, 2006)

Nice job with the weight loss BM!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 21, 2006)

I've never posted in your journal before, but I saw the pics and I just wanted to say that you've done a fantastic job.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 21, 2006)

Look at that, BM.  You put up some pics, and the hotties come running.  

 on the weight loss!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 21, 2006)

So that is what a boilermaker looks like  

Looking good ! That is a prize winning scar though. But when the 6 pack abs come in I don't think anyone will notice the scar


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 21, 2006)

Billie: Thanks for the compliment.  Emma ruins a lot of my favorite foods! 

Cowpimp: Nope, I'm getting old.  Thank you!

Devlin: Thank you too!  I've really been commited to changing my lifestyle since then.  Your surgeon did a great job, I don't see scar lines at all in your pics.

Archie: Thanks, can't wait to meet you down at your competition!

YM: Thank you for the compliment and the help you've given me along the way.

Aggies: Thanks for dropping by!  Stop in any time.  I'd sure like a six pack like you've got.  I'm always reading the recipies you are posting and recognize you from another journal!

TT:  Nah, we all know they are just following you around Thanks!

GW: I'm working on it!  Don't think I can bring myself to do crazy man cardio twice a day like yourselg, though.  Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 21, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Archie: Thanks, can't wait to meet you down at your competition!


I look forward to it as well my Friend, should be a good time!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 21, 2006)

Ummm..hang on a second....


THAT'S NOT THE GUY I HAD DINNER WITH!!!!   

Oh, wait....just saw the other 2 pics....I think it's ok....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2006)

BM!
Dang! Yooz' sexy mutha! 

Congrats on the deal! I am having some difficulty...with 2 of the people I am supposedly helping with....stupid young people....they don't seem to understand...time is money...make an appointment...keep it...oy.
(On a good note...I DID get to sleep in today...)


You are doing great, brotha!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 21, 2006)

My 6 pack....ehh.....well been sick, went from  no appetite to eating crap, gained fat and lost lbm, so uhh...ya no more 6 pack. (It was a rough past 3-4 months recently). Gotta lose that winter gut. Blah. However, your progress is very motivating.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2006)

Hiya Aggie! Long time!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 21, 2006)

Hiya Burner.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 21, 2006)

You don't look old, I can just tell you're not fresh out of college or anything.  You definitely have a youthful spirit though, which is why I thought you were so young.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 22, 2006)

Archie: Absolutely, you are going to do great in the comp!

Pylon:  Haha! That's funny, but your gains are MUCHO more impressive than anything I've done!

Burner: Thanks.  Hang in on those sales.  We both know the big ones take time.  I've been working on the Ice Cream and Pudding lines since July!

Aggies:  You'll get it back.  I heard you talking about you being sick in another journal.  Not fun.  I know you'll be right back to where you were.

Cowpimp:  Still a kid at heart.  Just sometimes I'm writing checks my body doesn't like to cash.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 22, 2006)

Been a few since I posted in here.  Glad to hear the w/o's are whipping you.  Always a good thing.    Great progress shown in those pics too!  Keep it up man!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 22, 2006)

Hows the weekend goin my Friend??? Hope all is well for you and yours!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 22, 2006)

*Sunday - 1/22*

Cardio: 8 minutes warmup on bike; 25 minutes on fat burning level 11 following weights.  Avg. HR 124

Weights: Higher Rep Range - Workout 1 (2-0-2 Tempo, 75 Sec. R.I.)

Squats: 165# - 10, 10, 10

Flat DB Press: 45# - 10, 10, 10 (these were too easy)

Single Arm Bent DB Rows: 45# - 10, 10, 10 (had to speed up tempo on last set with left arm to finish)

Incline Chest Supported Fly: 10# - 10, 10 (Can't do these at a 2-0-2 Tempo, had to be more explosive on upward part of lift)

ISO High Row: 110# - 10, 10

Machine Curls: 50# - 10, 10 (don't like these, back to db next time)
SS With
Tricep Pushdowns: 110# - 10, 10

Standing Calf Raise: 200# - 12, 11

Ab Power Crunch: 40# - 20; Hanging Knee Raises: 15


Diet:

Meal 1: Terriaki Grilled Chicken Breast, 1/4 of Andi's SW Chicken Pita

Meal 2: PWO Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup blueberries

Meal 3: CC and Ground Turkey Stuffed Pepper

Meal 4: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup blueberries, Tbs. NPB

Meal 5: CC and Ground Turkey Stuffed Pepper

Meal 6: 3/4 cup 1%CC w/tomatoes and 1/2 avocado

Supplements: 6 Fish oil pills, Multi-V


----------



## Devlin (Jan 22, 2006)

Ohh your diet looks soo yummy  Opps sorry, great workout too


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 22, 2006)

Nice wo & cardio  
Diet looking good too. You got it going in here Boiler


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Flat DB Press: 45# - 10, 10, 10 (these were too easy)


...and yo didn't push UP! do it! Just DO IT!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 22, 2006)

GreAT w/o and solid Cardio my Friend!!! i absolutly LOVE stufed Peppers!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 22, 2006)

Nuke: Thanks, glad you made it home alright!

Devlin: Trying to stay on a better diet.  Workout was good today 

GW: I'm trying hard!  Thanks.

Burner: I'll start higher next time.  Wasn't sure how it would work out at the slower tempo.

Archie: Thanks, the weekend is going great.  Hope it is for you, too.  Check out the pepper recipie I posted in the Health Recipie section.  These are real good for you!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 23, 2006)

*Monday - 1/23*

Weights: Pink Dumbell Day for rotator cuff work.  Acutually, I left the pink ones behind today and moved up to chrome.  Nice shiney 10# ones.  6 sets each shoulder.

Cardio: Stepped it up a bit here.  23 minutes on treadmill.  3 min. warmup, then 2 minute run, 1 minute walk intervals.  Ran all run intervals at 8 mph.
Max HR = 181; Avg HR = 147.  

Diet:

Meal 1: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop of protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup blueberries, 1 Tbs. NPB

Meal 2: CC and Ground Turkey stuffed Pepper (damn....last one)

Meal 3: 4 egg whites, 1 egg, 2 oz. ff turkey breast, peppers, onions, 2 slices ww toast

Meal 4: PWO Shake - 8 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup mixed berries

Meal 5: 1 cup 1%CC, 1 Tbs. NPB

Supplements: 6 Fish oil pills, Multi-V

Notes: Found some ww bread that looks pretty good

Koepplingers Recipe Natural Wheat Bread  Price: $1.50 per 1.5 lb. loaf

1 Slice (calories 80)
Fat 0
Cholesterol 0
Sodium 210mg
Total Carbs 19g
Dietary Fiber 2g
Sugars 3g
Protein 3g

Coarse Ground Whole Wheat, Water, Enriched Flour (Iron, Niacin, Thiamine, Hydrochloroide, Riboflavin, Folic Acid), Corn Syrup, Apple Sauce, Molases, Salt, Yeast, Barley Malt, Vinegar


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 23, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Cardio: Stepped it up a bit here.  23 minutes on treadmill.  3 min. warmup, then 2 minute run, 1 minute walk intervals.  Ran all run intervals at 8 mph.
> *Max HR = 181; Avg HR = 147.  *



That's stepping it up, for sure!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 24, 2006)

you've got it goin on in here


----------



## Tom_B (Jan 24, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> you've got it goin on in here




Hey Steve - sorry I haven't poped in much but I'm certainly still following along. Things are looking pretty solid in here! I really like the looks of your routine - looks like lots of fun 
And  at your pics! You've made some amazing progress - That's unbelievable that the first pic was taken in Sept! - keep up the great work in here.​


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Weights: Pink Dumbell Day for rotator cuff work. Acutually, I left the pink ones behind today and moved up to chrome. Nice shiney 10# ones. 6 sets each shoulder.


glad to see u stepped up to the 'chromies'...'cause you know...*PYLON* would have said something about you using pink ones...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 24, 2006)

Solid Cardio my Friend, hope all is well for you and yours!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 24, 2006)

Triple Threat: It was a little harder than I expected it to be, but worth it!  

By the way, I'm going to have to avoid your journal for a while or I'm going to get beat up at the gym for watching people and not being able to restrain from laughing.  Today I saw Ms. 2" range of motion doing dips, Mr. Overleveraged again doing tricep pushdowns and Mr. Momentum on the Lat Pulls.  I also saw a new one that I'll call Mr. Hooked Bass.  He was doing curls and flopping all over the place with his upper body and hips.  Plenty of weight though.

Billie: Thanks , right back at 'ya

Tom: Glad to see you.  I appreciate the nice compliments.

Burner: Yeah, that Pylon guy.  I did it just to keep him off my back. 

Archie: Thanks, everything is great here.  Hope the same goes for you.


Notes from Costco today:  I've been buying boneless skinless chicken breasts with the Foster Farms label.  If you buy in bulk and can store them in the freezer it's a good one to pick up.  They are 99% fat free and come in individual vacuum packs.  For a 10# box, they charge $23.00, or $2.30 a pound.  I think this is less expensive than buying chix at the grocery store and the individual vacuum packs are great because they aren't messy to buy in bulk and freeze.  I also get a 6 pack of canned salmon for $8 and change.  A little bigger can than the tuna and it doesn't have any ground up bones and skin in it.  Just chunck Atlantic Salmon pieces (30g protein/can).


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up on Costco, have one right by the house!!! Glad all is well!!!

Whooooo Hooooooo, just noticed I was your 1000th post!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 24, 2006)

*Tuesday 1/24*

Cardio: None

Weights: Higher Rep Range (2-0-2 Tempo, 75 sec. R.I.

Leg Press: 320# - 10, 10, 10 (10# increase)

Chinups: -82# - 10, 10, 7 (increased reps at weight, but couldn't finish last set)

Flat BB Bench: 125# - CG 10, NG 8, WG 7

Machine Shrugs: 110# - 10, 10

Hyperextensions: +10# - 15 (only one set because back is fried from last wo)

Incline Bicep Curl: 20# - 10, 10 (a little assistance required on last couple of reps)

Overhead Tricep Extension (ez curl bar): 40# - 10; 50# - 10

Ab Crunches (legs on ex. ball)  - 30      Ab Crunches (Me on ex. ball) - 17

Seated Calf Raises: 115# - 12, 11

Notes: Wondering if I shouldn't swap hypers for a low row or something of that nature.  Don't think my lower back needs the hypers????

Diet: 

Meal 1: 4 egg whites, 1 egg, veggies, 3 oz. turkey, 2 slices ww toast

Meal 2: 4.25 oz. Chicken, 1 cup brown rice, mixed veggies

Meal 3: 8 oz. PWO Shake - water, scoop protein whey; 5 large strawberries
           (I was out of milk)

Meal 4: Chicken Caeser Salad, (no cheese, sub V and O dressing)

Meal 5: 1 Cup 1%CC with tomatoes and Tbs. NPB

Supplements: 6 Fish oil pills, Multi-V


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 24, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Whooooo Hooooooo, just noticed I was your 1000th post!!!



How Divine!!!!


----------



## grant (Jan 24, 2006)

> Hyperextensions


 Maybe you don't need to incorporate them weekly but rather biweekly, low rows are fun though, I always enjoy them


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 24, 2006)

Excellent w/o Brother Boiler!!! My back doesn't care for Hyperextensions, so I use Deads for that, maybe swap 'em out like Brother Grant suggested!!! Really solid w/o imo my Friend!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 24, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> How Divine!!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 24, 2006)

Great w/o!  I throw some lower back work in every so often, as it's an easily overdone area for me.  Good advice with the Costco, but we only have Sam's down here.  We need to get another card there anyways, for the diapers again.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 25, 2006)

Grant: I mix in rows on my other two workouts.  I think I'd be better off working a row of some sort here too.  Thanks for stopping by!!

Archie: Thanks for the kind words and thanks for the Angel!  Keeps the motivation in high gear 

Nuke: Thanks, man.  Big box stores are good for bulk, and that means the little ones too!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 25, 2006)

BM, what are you doing up in the middle of the night?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> He was doing curls and flopping all over the place with his upper body and hips. Plenty of weight though.


I've seen this guy's cousin at mine:
He was lying on a bench and 'thought' he was doing iso. lying side laterals.
He was swinging his body and kicking his feet so much..he looked more like a fish out of water...sad thing...he was only using a 20lb DB.....

Shoulda also seen this guy do his SWINGING cencentration curls!....OR! His standing push up onto tippy toes DB mil press....
This guy is the real deal for posterchild for what NOT to do in a gym....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

just read what you ate...I'e been craving a salad for a while....might have to go tothe store and fix that....


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 25, 2006)

craving salad?? well, I'm still craving Cottage Cheese...wanna go for a bite to eat??


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 25, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> BM, what are you doing up in the middle of the night?


Job Stress!!!  I'm having a hard time sleeping with this big pudding project still pending.  I really need this one to get my year off to a great start.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> craving salad?? well, I'm still craving Cottage Cheese...wanna go for a bite to eat??


best offer I've had all day!
find a Soup or Salad in between us?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 25, 2006)

Hows it goin BRother Boiler, hope all is going good for you my Friend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 25, 2006)

*Wednesday - 1/25*

Cardio: None

Weights: None

Day off today.  Cheated a little on the diet but not too bad.  Made Stevo Suprise mac and cheese with the little one and I had a bowl of that.  Everything else was pretty unremarkable.

Found out today that I have to watch Nathan all day Saturday and Sunday while my wife goes to visit her friend.  She's staying overnight. Anyone got any ideas on something neat I could take him to?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 25, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Cardio: None
> 
> Weights: None
> 
> Made Stevo Suprise mac and cheese with the little one


 

what's the surprise?? don't leave us in suspence!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 26, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Day off today.  Cheated a little on the diet but not too bad.  Made Stevo Suprise mac and cheese with the little one and I had a bowl of that.  Everything else was pretty unremarkable.


You know - I have never eaten mac and cheese before!! LOL 

It seems like such an institution over in America I am going to have to try it some time!!



> Found out today that I have to watch Nathan all day Saturday and Sunday while my wife goes to visit her friend.  She's staying overnight. Anyone got any ideas on something neat I could take him to?


 What about one of those craft places where you make plaster molds and paint them??

Ummm.... Or is there a place you can do horse riding or something? Pony rides? Or a petting zoo?? (yay for chooks!!) 

Or what about a kids museum or something??

 It would help if I knew what you had around!!!


----------



## aceshigh (Jan 26, 2006)

mcdonalds is crap


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 26, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Found out today that I have to watch Nathan all day Saturday and Sunday while my wife goes to visit her friend.  She's staying overnight. Anyone got any ideas on something neat I could take him to?



It's never too early to introduce him to strip clubs.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 26, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> It's never too early to introduce him to strip clubs.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 26, 2006)

um....it's too cold to do anything outdoors...maybe he likes movies?  Chucky Cheese?  Anything you guys will do together will be fun...the little ones just like quality time no matter what it is!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2006)

Somehow the tea parties I have with LilBit, just don't seem to be the right thing to suggest!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2006)

Aloha, BM!
How old is he? lazer tag? indoor pool?


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 26, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> You know - I have never eaten mac and cheese before!! LOL
> 
> It seems like such an institution over in America I am going to have to try it some time!!
> 
> ...



 You've never had Mac and Cheese.  You poor girl.  Well, I souped it up with a can of diced tomatoes, real cheese (it comes with powdered cheese), tomato sauce and turkey.  Turned out pretty good.

Craft place, now that's an idea.  I could parlay that into a birthday gift for momma.  

Too cold for outside activities and he'd probably be terrifiied of a horse.

Kids museum might be alright, just have to find one.

Good suggestions.  Maybe the craft thing would work


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 26, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> It's never too early to introduce him to strip clubs.


 All the best strippers are in town for the Super Bowl!  They just did a feature on the news about it.  I don't think mother would approve this one.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 26, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

>


What's so funny?


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 26, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> um....it's too cold to do anything outdoors...maybe he likes movies?  Chucky Cheese?  Anything you guys will do together will be fun...the little ones just like quality time no matter what it is!



Too cold is right.  Horse riding would be out for that reason.  But horse racing.......

We did the Chucky thing not too long ago.  Dad can't handle that place I looked for a movie, nothing G out right now.  We'll figure out something for quality time.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 26, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Somehow the tea parties I have with LilBit, just don't seem to be the right thing to suggest!!! LOL!!!


Yeah, daddy already likes to garden and spend time in the kitchen.  We don't want to play to his feminine side any more than that.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Aloha, BM!
> How old is he? lazer tag? indoor pool?


He's only two and a half.  He'd probably like to go swimming, though.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Yeah, daddy already likes to garden and spend time in the kitchen.  We don't want to play to his feminine side any more than that.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> He's only two and a half. He'd probably like to go swimming, though.


good details to know...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Yeah, daddy already likes to garden and spend time in the kitchen. We don't want to play to his feminine side any more than that.


dunno if you've seen the commercial where they show two boys.
One is playing with a couple babrbie dolls...the other is playing w/ a couple GI Joe dolls.
Of course the boy w/  the babrbie dolls is frowned upon...

**jump forward 20 years**

boy that was playing with barbie dolls is now man w/ two hottie blondes in the bed with him...

Boy w/ GI Joe Doll is now grown up w/ two guys in bed with him...

moral of the story: HAve the boy play w/ barbie dolls! Make dad proud!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dunno if you've seen the commercial where they show two boys.
> One is playing with a couple babrbie dolls...the other is playing w/ a couple GI Joe dolls.
> Of course the boy w/  the babrbie dolls is frowned upon...
> 
> ...


Well, his favorite tv show right now is "Dancing With The Stars".  We have to tape it for him because he goes to bed at 8.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dunno if you've seen the commercial where they show two boys.
> One is playing with a couple babrbie dolls...the other is playing w/ a couple GI Joe dolls.
> Of course the boy w/  the babrbie dolls is frowned upon...
> 
> ...



Is this saved on your Tivo?


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I think I hit the jackpot for this weekend with Nathan.  Some guy built a 5000 ft. track of model railroad in a closed restaraunt.  Only 20 miles from my house.  The boy LOVES trains.  He sleeps with the box for the "All Aboard Trains" video and has Thomas The Train sneakers.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 26, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Well, I think I hit the jackpot for this weekend with Nathan.  Some guy built a 5000 ft. track of model railroad in a closed restaraunt.  Only 20 miles from my house.  The boy LOVES trains.  He sleeps with the box for the "All Aboard Trains" video and has Thomas The Train sneakers.



Jackpot  

What was so funny? I immediately got a mental image of trying to strip for a guy who had his 2 year old little one on his lap 

Now I see nothing wrong with taking him to see the ponies race


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 26, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Jackpot
> 
> What was so funny? I immediately got a mental image of trying to strip for a guy who had his 2 year old little one on his lap
> 
> Now I see nothing wrong with taking him to see the ponies race



Nah, he wouldn't need to be on my lap.  He'd be so fascinated with why his white shoes were glowing and looked so cool.   Alright this is sick, I don't frequent those places.  The ponies, on the other hand, could be a good time.  Problem is, we don't have a thoroughbred track in Detroit, and I cant stand the trotters.  We'll have to save his first track experience for something more special.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 26, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Nah, he wouldn't need to be on my lap.  He'd be so fascinated with why his white shoes were glowing and looked so cool.   Alright this is sick, I don't frequent those places.  The ponies, on the other hand, could be a good time.  Problem is, we don't have a thoroughbred track in Detroit, and *I cant stand the trotters*.  We'll have to save his first track experience for something more special.




  Ughh you just  me.  I love the trotters, but pacers are faster and more fun to drive


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 26, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ughh you just  me.  I love the trotters, but pacers are faster and more fun to drive


They are boring as hell to watch race.  Do you like watching speed walking races too


----------



## Devlin (Jan 26, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> They are boring as hell to watch race.  Do you like watching speed walking races too



Ughh I have sooo much to teach you about the trotters and pacers.  I used to think thoroughbred racing was boring and very little planning involved when the horse leaves the gate (ie: take the lead, sit behind and stay slightly off the pace until the end) but I have learned that some jocks are smart enough to know how their horse likes to race.  Standardbreds, it is all in knowing the horse and how he like to race, knowing your competiton, and planning out the race before the horses leave the gate.


----------



## Kal (Jan 26, 2006)

wow... from strippers to horses....to chuckie cheese......

dude your kid goes to bed at 8?  Trying to get my youngest to do that so I can see my wife....not in this life time....the oldest  goes to bed at 6:30... we scheduled her hard..... youngest....10, 11, whenever she is done feeding off of mom for the night..difficult on the mommy and daddy being together...


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 26, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ughh I have sooo much to teach you about the trotters and pacers.  I used to think thoroughbred racing was boring and very little planning involved when the horse leaves the gate (ie: take the lead, sit behind and stay slightly off the pace until the end) but I have learned that some jocks are smart enough to know how their horse likes to race.  Standardbreds, it is all in knowing the horse and how he like to race, knowing your competiton, and planning out the race before the horses leave the gate.


In every trotter/pacer race there seems to be a huge favorite (IE: 1:1, 1:2, 1:5) and on.  And they usually win or lose horribly (get run down in the stretch and finish out of the money).  I like thoroughbreds better.  For one, they run.  Two, sneaky class drops and distance changes can be picked up on.  Three, some horses like to run out front, some like to close off the pace and some are legitimate deep closers.  Picking when these qualities come together fascinates me.  It's a lot easier for me at crappy horse tracks vs. the good ones, like Churchill Downs or Golden Gate or Santa Anita.  Most people don't realize that there are races there every day (except dark days) and that the famous jockeys, like Pat Day, ride nearly every day, several times a day. 

Have you ever read the book, Seabiscuit?  Not seen the movie, but read the book?  It's a great read.  You would really enjoy it without all the Hollywood BS.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 26, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> wow... from strippers to horses....to chuckie cheese......
> 
> dude your kid goes to bed at 8?  Trying to get my youngest to do that so I can see my wife....not in this life time....the oldest  goes to bed at 6:30... we scheduled her hard..... youngest....10, 11, whenever she is done feeding off of mom for the night..difficult on the mommy and daddy being together...


8 bells every night.  I don't negotiate with terrorists.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 26, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> In every trotter/pacer race there seems to be a huge favorite (IE: 1:1, 1:2, 1:5) and on.  And they usually win or lose horribly (get run down in the stretch and finish out of the money).  I like thoroughbreds better.  For one, they run.  Two, sneaky class drops and distance changes can be picked up on.  Three, some horses like to run out front, some like to close off the pace and some are legitimate deep closers.  Picking when these qualities come together fascinates me.  It's a lot easier for me at crappy horse tracks vs. the good ones, like Churchill Downs or Golden Gate or Santa Anita.  Most people don't realize that there are races there every day (except dark days) and that the famous jockeys, like Pat Day, ride nearly every day, several times a day.
> 
> Have you ever read the book, Seabiscuit?  Not seen the movie, but read the book?  It's a great read.  You would really enjoy it without all the Hollywood BS.



Yep read it sitting in Yonkers and Meadowlands racetrack paddocks between warming up pacers for races  

Trotters and pacers are the same.  Some are closers that like to race off the pace, some like to "cut" the mile (take the lead and keep it).  It real easy to pick up class droppers in the programs and the past performance lines are standardized so it easy to read.   Plus they only race at either a mile or a mile+1/8 so it a hell of a lot easier to compare competitviness and times. A huge hint is when a $50,000 claimer (who has been finishing 4th, 5th) is suddenly in a $30,000 claiming race...HELLO the horse is either got an injury and they looking to dump him or he just not quite fast enough for the bigger boys and needs to drop into some easier company.  

We really need to get together some time. We would have a blast talking horses and races


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 26, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Yep read it sitting in Yonkers and Meadowlands racetrack paddocks between warming up pacers for races
> 
> Trotters and pacers are the same.  Some are closers that like to race off the pace, some like to "cut" the mile (take the lead and keep it).  It real easy to pick up class droppers in the programs and the past performance lines are standardized so it easy to read.   Plus they only race at either a mile or a mile+1/8 so it a hell of a lot easier to compare competitviness and times. A huge hint is when a $50,000 claimer (who has been finishing 4th, 5th) is suddenly in a $30,000 claiming race...HELLO the horse is either got an injury and they looking to dump him or he just not quite fast enough for the bigger boys and needs to drop into some easier company.
> 
> We really need to get together some time. We would have a blast talking horses and races


Yeah, trainers call that "darkening the sheet".  Some trainers have an excellent percentage with maidens as well.  My favorite pick is turn back milers dropping in class.  There are also hidden class drops which can be great picks.  Such as a claimer at $12,500 who has won multiple races in his lifetime entered in a race of nw3 in the last 6 months for $12,500.  An experienced winner running back against a young field of horses who have just broke their maiden or haven't won much in the class is a great bet.  Especially if the horse is long.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 26, 2006)

The Triple Crown races are nearly impossible to pick because it is a very talented field of IMMATURE horses.  A lot like high school football.  Often there are players that are simply men among boys, but come college, all the sudden all the best players mature and that high school stud just gets burried in the shuffle.  These races are a great example of that because the 2 1/2 horses are just maturing at that time and a horse can make serious strides (no pun intended) in the 4 to 6 weeks leading up to the derby.  Enter Charasmatic, Giacamo and War Emblem recently.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 26, 2006)

Here's one (I used to hate it) and it a risk.  Enter a horse who would typically race in NW of $27,500 in last 6 (and who would finish in top 3) in a $40,000 claiming race. That a horse who could very likely get a new address.  It either a horse that couldn't get into the NW of $27,500 or it one that came up with issues and they looking for it to be claimed.  It would be a favorite in the claiming class so bad pay day, but someone could pick up a good horse at a decent price.  

My favorite was a horse who went back to racing after a few weeks off.  He was dropped into a $50,000 claiming class and was a huge long shot.  SOB won and paid like $120 to win.  Next week, dropped in same class and still huge long shot...he won again and paid over $100 to win.  You would think people would learn...nope...week three same thing.  One of the guys in the barn bet him each week and he was a very happy man for a month


----------



## Devlin (Jan 26, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> The Triple Crown races are nearly impossible to pick because it is a very talented field of IMMATURE horses.  A lot like high school football.  Often there are players that are simply men among boys, but come college, all the sudden all the best players mature and that high school stud just gets burried in the shuffle.  These races are a great example of that because the 2 1/2 horses are just maturing at that time and a horse can make serious strides (no pun intended) in the 4 to 6 weeks leading up to the derby.  Enter Charasmatic, Giacamo and War Emblem recently.



But at the same time, they are putting serious strain on those young legs and joint that are still maturing.  Next thing you know, the horse is going head over heels after shattering a leg.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 26, 2006)

PLus where else can you see horses with names like...

G-String Jenna
Domination
Pacific Playboy
Foxy Maneuver
Paradise Lover Boy
Good and Plenty
Masterofhisdomain
Bikini Bottom
Thedevilmademedoit

and my personal favorites
Dont tell hillary
Clinton's cigar


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 26, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> But at the same time, they are putting serious strain on those young legs and joint that are still maturing.  Next thing you know, the horse is going head over heels after shattering a leg.


Yeah, they are put through a lot of stress.  But they also have full time babysitters and people like you looking out for them.  The incidence of leg failure on the track is extremely low, no?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 26, 2006)

Greetings boiler.  I have been MIA because I couldn't connect to IM from home; I finally can now.  Everything looks good in here though.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 26, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Yeah, they are put through a lot of stress.  But they also have full time babysitters and people like you looking out for them.  The incidence of leg failure on the track is extremely low, no?



The ones that are lucky get people like me that care for them and treat them better than some kids.  Not that the majority of trainers and caretakers aren't good or care, but many get the standard care and don't get spoiled. 

More than is more is made public  But then it is not always broken bones that do the careers in.  It's the bone chips in joints and especially the torn tendons. Early onset of arthritis too along with degenerative joint disease, basically they wear the joints out at an early age and just can't race because of the pain.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 26, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> The ones that are lucky get people like me that care for them and treat them better than some kids.  Not that the majority of trainers and caretakers aren't good or care, but many get the standard care and don't get spoiled.
> 
> More than is more is made public  But then it is not always broken bones that do the careers in.  It's the bone chips in joints and especially the torn tendons. Early onset of arthritis too along with degenerative joint disease, basically they wear the joints out at an early age and just can't race because of the pain.


That's the nature of the sport.  Run and make money, you're fine.  Run like your feet are in glue............The good ones only run until they have an established career and they they are retired to stud.  Unless your name is "Funny Cide" or "John Henry".  Then you run until the wheels fall off to make the owner money.  Historically, some of the biggest winners on the track and the best horses of all time are older, mature horses.  See "See Bisuciut", "Man of War" (the greatest racehorse of all time, and didn't run in the Kentucky Derby) and "Cigar".


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 26, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Greetings boiler.  I have been MIA because I couldn't connect to IM from home; I finally can now.  Everything looks good in here though.


Thanks for dropping in Cowpimp. I'm really trying.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 26, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> That's the nature of the sport.  Run and make money, you're fine.  Run like your feet are in glue............The good ones only run until they have an established career and they they are retired to stud.  Unless your name is "Funny Cide" or "John Henry".  Then you run until the wheels fall off to make the owner money.  Historically, some of the biggest winners on the track and the best horses of all time are older, mature horses.  See "See Bisuciut", "Man of War" (the greatest racehorse of all time, and didn't run in the Kentucky Derby) and "Cigar".



Hehe...I get to see John Henry (yeah the old boy is still alive and kicking) and Cigar, they are clients


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 26, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> 8 bells every night. I don't negotiate with terrorists.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 27, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> wow... from strippers to horses....to chuckie cheese......
> ..



  There's something for everyone in this journal.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 27, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> There's something for everyone in this journal.



I know.  But you know what Chucky Cheese needs?  Strippers.    Now it's really a family place.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 28, 2006)

Hello All .  The train display was a big hit with Nathan.  He can't stop talking about it and asking me questions.  I'll post one pic of the boy and spare you the rest







Devlin: John Henry and Cigar are two of the best racehorses still alive.  Maybe they are the best still alive.  I can't think of any better right now.

Billie: That's the only policy to have.  Or else, you get walked on.  Just ask his mother 

TT: Thanks to you, Burner and the rest, I'd agree with that 

Nuke: Maybe you are on to something there


----------



## Devlin (Jan 28, 2006)

Nathan looks sooo happy. Glad it worked out so well for you.  

I would have to agree with you, I don't know who compares to them right now.  We have a few really good, but not all time great.  I think more than anything we have people favorites, like Smarty Jones, Afleet Alex, Ghostzapper come to mind first.  I will say that John Henry is a very laid back gentleman, but then he older than dirt at the moment   and Cigar well he still likes to play, but has to curtail it since he tends to get nose bleeds  If you are ever in Lexington with Nathan it well worth a trip to see them both they live at the Kentucky Horse Park.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 28, 2006)

That is cool !  No wonder he had fun


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 28, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Nathan looks sooo happy. Glad it worked out so well for you.
> 
> I would have to agree with you, I don't know who compares to them right now.  We have a few really good, but not all time great.  I think more than anything we have people favorites, like Smarty Jones, Afleet Alex, Ghostzapper come to mind first.  I will say that John Henry is a very laid back gentleman, but then he older than dirt at the moment   and Cigar well he still likes to play, but has to curtail it since he tends to get nose bleeds  If you are ever in Lexington with Nathan it well worth a trip to see them both they live at the Kentucky Horse Park.


I'd love to see that.  Nathan and Andi would too!.  Especially with an experienced tour guide .  There really hasn't been a great public horse in some time.  Smarty could have been it.  Just couldn't go a mile and a half after that rigorous spring schedule.  Mossflower was a great filly, but the public only knows triple crown horses at best.  Maybe this is the year.  The sport of kings needs a spokeshorse


----------



## Devlin (Jan 28, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'd love to see that.  Nathan and Andi would too!.  Especially with an experienced tour guide .  There really hasn't been a great public horse in some time.  Smarty could have been it.  Just couldn't go a mile and a half after that rigorous spring schedule.  Mossflower was a great filly, but the public only knows triple crown horses at best.  Maybe this is the year.  The sport of kings needs a spokeshorse



It would be my pleasure to give you a tour if you all are ever in town.  In the summer and fall, the Horse Park has 'Special Events" such as a horse show, rodeo, Beyer Model horse show along with their usual Breed Show, a western show, horse drawn trolley tours.  

Note: It would be my pleasure to give any IM members who are ever in town a tour


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 28, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> That is cool !  No wonder he had fun


Yeah, GW, I thought it was cool too.  They had over 5000 linear feet of track.  It is still a work in progress that they are going to complete next fall.  That pic is the best part of the display.  The rest is plywood and rough building materials.  Should be really nice when it's finished.

Uh Oh I forsee another expensive hobby coming on.  I better stave it off for a year It'd be kinda cool to do something like that with the boy until he becomes an unruly teen.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 28, 2006)

That picture needs a caption. 

"So this is what heaven looks like!"


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 28, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> That picture needs a caption.
> 
> "So this is what heaven looks like!"


It was kind of fascinating for me, even.  Of course, I'm an engineer (not that kind) so I wanted to know how it all worked.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 28, 2006)

It looks like Nathan had STACKS of fun ath the train park!! He looks so excited!! (all wide eyed... kind of like the -->  Only not as scared looking!  ).

But too bad it was too cold for a pony ride and chook petting.  I am a big believer that kiddies need expore to animals of all shapes and sizes... Plus - horse riding is great exercise for those adductors and glutes - you never know - it could help with your squats! 

Hope you have a good Sunday Steve!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 28, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> It looks like Nathan had STACKS of fun ath the train park!! He looks so excited!! (all wide eyed... kind of like the -->  Only not as scared looking!  ).
> 
> But too bad it was too cold for a pony ride and chook petting.  I am a big believer that kiddies need expore to animals of all shapes and sizes... Plus - horse riding is great exercise for those adductors and glutes - you never know - it could help with your squats!
> 
> Hope you have a good Sunday Steve!


We had a blast together, Emma.  It was a great dad-son bonding day.  I think next year we could start building a model railroad like that.  He's a little young now, but I'll tell you what, he's got these train tapes from the library that he loves.  Ones, diesals, ones steam engines and the other is all aboard trains.  They are just documentaries, but he wants to watch them all the time.  He sleeps with the boxes every night! I think he has inherited my OCD.  Maybe we can doccument the railroad building in a journal like the "healthy lifestyles......."one .  I'm about to kick that one in high gear once my garage remodel is complete.  I have a massive drip irrigation project to tell you about with fertilizer injection and the whole works.  And I just got in all my mail order veggie seeds for next year!  Maybe I should mix in a workout, eh!  Talk to you soon, Emma .


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 28, 2006)

OMG..he is so adorable, and looks so happy  I'm glad ya'll had a good time!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow, that train has your son really excited.  Hah.  To be a kid again...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2006)

To see the world through the eyes of a child, THAT my Friend is what it's all about!!! I know you had a GREAT time Brother Boiler, Awesome pic!!!


----------



## KentDog (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow, that train display looked like it was a hit with Nathan! I have two six year old brothers (twins) who would love that sort of thing. I know it is a little late, since the weekend is already over, but here are some suggestions for future bonding events w/ the son...

Someone already mentioned Chuck E Cheeses, which my little bros loved. You don't need to buy the pizza there since it's all about the games to the kids anyway. Keep a lookout for token coupons that come with the Sunday paper ("buy 50 tokens, get 50 free"). There is a place here that is called "The Discovery Zone," which is pretty much a huge obstacle course / playground type thing that kids run around in for hours, don't know if Nathan is into that sort of thing. The kid's museum sounds like a great idea, I might look into that next time I am in town to take out my little bros. A dinosaur museum if they have one. Your son seems to like trains like my little brothers likes dinosaurs. Have you ever considered buying him a popup book? Or a puzzle? Building a puzzle with Nathan could be fun and not too time consuming if you don't have much free time after work. Or a "how-to-draw" book. Kids love to draw. When my little brothers were younger, they liked to play catch with foam, Nerf-type balls. They also liked to play basketball on their mini hoop that we got them. Or how about a tricycle if he doesn't already have one? Just some ideas, sorry if they seem a little random.


----------



## KentDog (Jan 29, 2006)

Also wanted to add, the movie theatre thing is a good idea, too. I know a local theatre here offers a "free kids movie" weekend type thing where they show free movies once a weekend during the day, but they are kid's movies, usually non-brand new. You should call and check if you have another weekend with Nathan coming up. Or if you have a local second-round movie theatre ($1 theatre-type), those are great. My little brothers love all the comic book movies (Fantastic Four, Spider-Man, etc.).


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 29, 2006)

Kentdog said:
			
		

> here are some suggestions for future bonding events w/ the son...
> 
> Someone already mentioned Chuck E Cheeses, which my little bros loved. You don't need to buy the pizza there since it's all about the games to the kids anyway. Keep a lookout for token coupons that come with the Sunday paper ("buy 50 tokens, get 50 free"). There is a place here that is called "The Discovery Zone," which is pretty much a huge obstacle course / playground type thing that kids run around in for hours, don't know if Nathan is into that sort of thing. The kid's museum sounds like a great idea, I might look into that next time I am in town to take out my little bros. A dinosaur museum if they have one. Your son seems to like trains like my little brothers likes dinosaurs. Have you ever considered buying him a popup book? Or a puzzle? Building a puzzle with Nathan could be fun and not too time consuming if you don't have much free time after work. Or a "how-to-draw" book. Kids love to draw. When my little brothers were younger, they liked to play catch with foam, Nerf-type balls. They also liked to play basketball on their mini hoop that we got them. Or how about a tricycle if he doesn't already have one? Just some ideas, sorry if they seem a little random.
> 
> Also wanted to add, the movie theatre thing is a good idea, too. I know a local theatre here offers a "free kids movie" weekend type thing where they show free movies once a weekend during the day, but they are kid's movies, usually non-brand new. You should call and check if you have another weekend with Nathan coming up. Or if you have a local second-round movie theatre ($1 theatre-type), those are great. My little brothers love all the comic book movies (Fantastic Four, Spider-Man, etc.).



Holy Smokes, Kentdog Where do you live?   You would make the ultimate babysitter!

We've done the Chucke Cheese thing.  It was OK.  He's only 2 1/2, so he was a little young for most of the games, but he had a great time.  You are right about the tokens.  The pizza is pretty lame for the price.

I'll have to look out for the discovery zone.  He'd love that. He liked the jungle gym thing at Chucky's the best, so he'd really dig something like that!

Your right about kid's museums and Dinosaur stuff.  Kids dig it.

Pop up books, puzzles and the like are covered by my wife.  She's a teacher, so she always encourages stuff like that.  And we have plenty of nerf and other balls in the house.

I was looking for a movie idea, but there wasn't any for kids that were showing. And I checked the second run theatres too.  40 Year Old Virgin didn't seem appropriate, so we went to the train display.  Worked out great.  It's all he talks about.  Thanks for the inputs, I appreciate them.  Good luck with school and your goals.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey BM!
Like everyone else said...looks like y'all had a great day!
How was the rest of your weekend?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 30, 2006)

Well, this was an easy journal to catch up with....horses...blah blah...horses...blah blah....different horses....blah....

The train set looks great, though.  We will be starting a project like that in the near future, I think.  It's a rare thing that the boy, the wife and I are all interested in doing.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2006)

giddyup!


----------



## KentDog (Jan 30, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Holy Smokes, Kentdog Where do you live?   You would make the ultimate babysitter!
> 
> We've done the Chucke Cheese thing.  It was OK.  He's only 2 1/2, so he was a little young for most of the games, but he had a great time.  You are right about the tokens.  The pizza is pretty lame for the price.
> 
> ...



 Thanks for the compliment, boilermaker! 

I don't know if Nathan has any friends he can play with since he is not in school yet, but "playdates" are always fun if you have the toys to keep them all entertained (and snacks too!). Don't know if you guys ever take him to the park, but I used to do a lot of that with my little brothers when they were younger. If you can find one that has a lake with geese and ducks to feed in addition to a nice playground, you're set. I'm sure Michigan has plenty of those. I will let you know if I think up of any other activities. I will try to keep in mind that Nathan is only 2-1/2 this time . I imagine he has a lot of toy cars to play with. Never too early to try to teach him to read! I used to read books to my little brothers all the time! And good call passing on the 40 year old virgin  .


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 30, 2006)

Hows it goin Brother Boiler??? Hope all is well!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 31, 2006)

where are the workouts??


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 1, 2006)

**echoooooo**

**tumble weed blows past**

**cricket chirps**




Steve?? You ok??


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 1, 2006)

Hey now, he is on the same w/o plan I'm on.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 1, 2006)

Hey All.  I'm still here.  I've just been burried at work.  Back to a good diet and a workout today.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 1, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Hey now, he is on the same w/o plan I'm on.



What's it called?  HIBS?  Hardly Intensive Burner Style?


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 1, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> What's it called?  HIBS?  Hardly Intensive Burner Style?


Body Slam!!! Good one, Trips


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 1, 2006)

I think that might have body slammed 2 with one shot!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 1, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> What's it called? HIBS? Hardly Intensive Burner Style?


here...I made this just for you. It's in here somewhere.....lemme get it:


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 1, 2006)

Hey Steve! Looks like were both getting back on track!
That Picture of Nathan is priceless! hahaha I've never seen anyone soo happy about trains!
But defintly stick to the trains and no tea parties! 
That was my moms first mistake  LOL


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 1, 2006)

Best Wishes to you my Friend!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 1, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> What's it called?  HIBS?  Hardly Intensive Burner Style?



I use the HIDS style myself......


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> here...I made this just for you. It's in here somewhere.....lemme get it:



I can just feel the love in here


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 1, 2006)

"it's in the air tonight"


----------



## KentDog (Feb 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey All.  I'm still here.  I've just been burried at work.  Back to a good diet and a workout today.



Way to get back on track.   I know the feeling!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 1, 2006)

Burner: There's always a tird behind the bird 

Billie: I think you got that right!

Hey Tom: I love green tea, but that's as far as I go.  Good to hear from you.  Thanks for the compliments on the kid 

Archie: Always good to hear from you.

Nuke: Someone has to ask.

GW:  

Kentdog: Hey, thanks.  I got two sample packets from ATW.  Two whole ones.  No note or anything.  Well, at least I got something.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 1, 2006)

Where's the workout BM???


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 1, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Where's the workout BM???


Look mister, the boy doesn't go to bed until 8.  I'll get going soon!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 1, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> I use the HIDS style myself......



Yeah right.  We all know what you've been doing lately.   

(HIDS = Hide Inside Da Salami)


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 1, 2006)

*Wednesday - 2/1*

Limped back towards the groove today.

Cardio: Treadmill Intervals; 3 min warmup then run walk intervals of 1 min. walk, 2 min run (run intervals, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 7, 6, 5) 3 min cool down.  Forgot HR chest strap .

Diet:

Meal 1: 5 egg whites, 1 egg, 2 slices ww toast, mushrooms, 1 Tbs. light mayo.

Meal 2: Shake - 6 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup mixed berries, tbs. npb

Meal 3: 4.5 oz. baked chicken breast, 2 slices ww toast, lettuce, tomato

Meal 4: 4.5 oz. baked chicken, 1 cup brown rice (veggie), salad w/avocado and tomato, V & O dressing

Meal 5: Cup of 1%CC w/Tbs. NPB

Supplements: 6 Fish Oil Pills - Multi-V


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 1, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Yeah right. We all know what you've been doing lately.
> 
> (HIDS = Hide Inside Da Salami)


that would mean: abs, gluteus and cardio.....way to circuit, Doug!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 1, 2006)

nice start back, Steve!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 1, 2006)

*Confession*

I don't know why, I can't explain it, but a couple of weeks ago I had a drink with a friend.  That lead to a round, etc., etc. etc. You can see where this is going.  I don't know why this happened.  I'd been doing so well with it.  I hadn't had a drink since September.  The last week has been a little out of control.  I can blame it on a lot of things.  Work has been a bear, but I know better than to use that excuse around here.  You all work and deal with it just fine.  Sometimes I just sit around and wonder what is wrong with me.  Would you believe that I'm sitting here typing this and am on the last beer of an 18 pack I bought today? How do I help myself.  Some days I feel like I can quiit forever.  Then there comes a day when I can't say no.  I hate it,  because the days that I don't say no to turn into weeks.  Then I go sober again.  The last three months have been great for my family, but now I'm jeopardizing it again.  I love IM and thought I put the dark part of my life behind me.  I guess not.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 2, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Would you believe that I'm sitting here typing this and am on the last beer of an 18 pack I bought today? How do I help myself.  Some days I feel like I can quiit forever.  Then there comes a day when I can't say no.  I hate it,  because the days that I don't say no to turn into weeks.  Then I go sober again.  The last three months have been great for my family, but now I'm jeopardizing it again.  I love IM and thought I put the dark part of my life behind me.  I guess not.


Steve... 

Arggg...


Ok...


Although my immediate reaction is to yell "what the hell are you doing!!!??".... I will try to type out my thoughts in a somewhat logical matter... Please excuse me if they come out in hap-hazard sentences... 


So.... 

I understand that nothing we say is going to have much of an impact on you. What you do and how you deal with this problem will come from you and you alone.... It is an internally motivated action - whether it be an emotional/mental or a chemical need you are fulfilling - it is from in you... This means the external influences/motivators such as IM (and the members of the boards), your family and your work can only offer so much "drive"... But your mind will simply override these when it feels the need.

The thrust of the desire has to be from you....


And the change has to be yours...


Obviously - there is something is stopping this change... The mental 'switch' is not happening... 

So I am probably not telling you anything you don't know when I say that you need to work out what it is... And then you need to suck it up and deal with it.... 

Blunt? Yes... But it is the reality of the situation...

Nothing else is going to fix it... Nothing else will make it "go away". You just need to do the hard work... You need to make that choice to stop and then you need to stick to it... And it is a choice... A bugger of a choice... But a choice non-the-less.


There could be numerous reasons as to why you are choosing to NOT stop. 

... Is it that you are scared of allowing yourself to move on? Are you unable to define yourself as anything but that figure from your history? Are you worried that you will not live up to your expectations if there were to stop? Are you worried about the future and so you are trying to keep yourself in the past so you don't have to look ahead? Is it that you can't forgive yourself for the past...??


I don't know... And you might not know the answers at the moment either... But if you REALLY want to get over this... If you really want to step up to the challenge of actually living in the real world and dealing with all the junk that comes with it... If you are interested in going on to lead a healthy and productive life... Then you are going to have to work it out quick smart....

See... The problem is that, although the thrust of the change will be internal... some of the 'external things' are not going to hang around for ever and wait... Your job will be affected... your family life will be affected.... Do you really want these to slip through your fingers? Do you really want Nathan growing up hating his 'drinking father' because he was never around or he was always drinking?? I hope that you do not want this... it is certainly not  a happy way to start out your life - and it is setting him up for a harder deal in life...  And life is hard enough as it is without having to deal with that...


And just as important - your health... Because there is only so much abuse that your body will take... You know that.... But ask yourself if you care? Do you care what the alcohol will do? How much work have you put into these past few months!! Do you care about that? Would you undo it all simply for a few drinks?


What is the alcohol offering you?? Is it numbness? Is it comfort? 


Find out... Then ask yourself - is it worth the cost??



I am here to help as much as I can.... and you know how to contact me should you want to talk...


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 2, 2006)

First off, Emma, I want to thank you for all of the support you have given me since I have joined this site.  You have been wonderful to me and a lot of other people.  I think I speak for everyone when I give you  and refer to you as an
Second, you have asked me a lot of hard questions that I'd like to respond to via PM.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey buddy, we are here for you.  I can definately relate when it comes to this topic.  I have an extremely impulsive and addictive personality that has led me down that road.  Before I left for Iraq, drinking was the number one crutch I used to de-stress and "cope"  with work, and anything else that was difficult.  A few years back, working out used to be my go to de-stresser.  Then somewhere along the way, I got lazy and looked for easier alternatives to cope.  Hence, the drinking.  I've never been one to drink a lot at one time, but I can drink almost every day.  Which is not any better.  Emma brought up a lot of the questions that I asked myself while I was deployed in Iraq and right before I left.  I am by no means an expert on this, but what I do know is that it all boils down to what you want.  What you truly and wholeheartedly want.  I know that all of us here have a sort of kinship and are extremely supportive of each other.  If there is ANYTHING you need or want to talk about, I will pass along my telephone number so we can actually chat.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 2, 2006)

I second the two above posts...I cannot say that I have ever been addicted to alcohol, but it seems to me that one look into Nathans eyes should make you think long and hard about this alternate route that your taking with yourself....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2006)

Emma-
great post. I deal in blunt as well...

Hey brotha-I am sorta the same with food...I know what not to eat...yet it still finds its way into my mouth....I think B said it very well. Look into the eyes of your wife....your life partner...then at your son. The best thing in your life. 
If you canot do it alone, seek guidance. Seek guidance from a priest, a therapist, whatever. I have a 'regular' at the bar. He has had several DUI's...he's on some sort of medication that when he takes it...if he drinks anything w/ alcohol, it makes him sick, or just tastes really nasty, as I recall. For the past 6 months, I only see him with a coke in his hand.
You sir, are a stong man. You can overcome this. You have done so well with the training, we are here to help in whatever capacity we can.
mike


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey Steve
You got alot of great friends here that are more than willing to lend you their support! (including myself!) - that's the great thing about IM.
Theres not much more that can be said - This is a decision that you need to make and is something only you can carry out. You gotta decide whats more important to you, and I think the answer to that question is quite obvious. Your family.
My Biological father is / was an achohlic and becuase of that I have alot of bad memories of my childhood. I can't even remember one good one. I haven't spoken or seen him in over two years now, and I'm happy with that - I never want to see or hear of him again, ever. I doubt this is the case with you and Nathan, you can tell you REALLY love and care for your family, but don't let something as stupid as alchohol tear that away from you, it's not worth it, nothings worth that. 
Steve you've made such an amazing transformation through out these last couple of months, and I have no doubt that this is just another thing that will soon be of your past. Were all here behind you 100%


----------



## Devlin (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't think there is anything I can say that hasn't already been said.  We all have our demons we have to face, but it helps when we have friends like you have here to support you.  I am also here for you if there is anything I can do.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2006)

hiya Dev-
How's your day today? Any better?


----------



## Devlin (Feb 2, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hiya Dev-
> How's your day today? Any better?




It's much much better, but then boss is off at the dentist getting tortured.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2006)

good 2 hear!
so none of this today!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 2, 2006)

Everyone, thanks so much for the words of encouragement and support.  It means a lot to me to have you all as friends that I can lean on.  I'm not sure why I snapped last week, but I did and I am not going to sit here and list a bunch of excuses.  I care very deeply about my family and was pretty damn proud of the progress I had made.  Now I'll have to start all over because I let a lot of people down.  Most important of those is my wife and kid.  But, I feel like I've let myself down too.  Ironically, I made it through some pretty tough situations without drinking.  I went to a work related trade show in Las Vegas and never had a drink.  I was really proud of that.  So, I know I can do it.  It is going to be a lifelong struggle, though.  You are all right in that I have to decide for myself.  I do have a family history of alcohol abuse, but I can't dwell on that and use it as a crutch or excuse.  I just need to get tough with myself and am also planning on going out and finding a support group.  For a bunch of people I have never met, you guys are pretty important to me and I really am thankful for all of your words of wisdom and support.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2006)

good to hear...and we'll work on the never met us yet part here and there!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 2, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I have a 'regular' at the bar. He has had several DUI's...he's on some sort of medication that when he takes it...if he drinks anything w/ alcohol, it makes him sick, or just tastes really nasty, as I recall. For the past 6 months, I only see him with a coke in his hand.


Disulfiram (antabuse)... It makes you feel like death if you drink when you take the tablets... (Problem is that you have to make sure you take the medication every day.. and many do not... They just stop so they can drink again). But it works if you stick to it...

There are also a few other things you can take to help - such as Acamprosate (campral), which can help decrease cravings.. 

You should go to your doc steve... They *can* help you - they can offer you medical support, and direct you towards people who can help you set up CBT type programs to alter your behaviour.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2006)

Brother Steve, I can relate so much to you right now!!! I have been clean and sober for 11 years now, but it wasn't easy by any means!!! 3 stints in rehab, before I met my wife now, and decided to do what I had to do!!! Not only that, but I did ALOT of soul searching, and even turned to the Lord, not trying to push religion to you my Friend, just letting you know that I couldn't have done it by myself!!! I can send you my # in a pm if you need to talk my Friend, I am here for you as is everyone else, first you have to Believe in yourself my Friend, don't EVER sell yourself short!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 2, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> good to hear...and we'll work on the never met us yet part here and there!



Hey, some of us have made the trip out, you know....

....of course, I wasn't around for the last couple of days to offer any advice....

...and this sounds like it started right after my trip....

...um....nevermind....


----------



## Pylon (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, jumping in a bit late.....

There is no easy answer, of course.  I don't think it's the kind of problem that anyone can really understand that hasn't been down that road in some form.  (Drink, drugs, food, smokes, sex, whatever.)  

I think the thing that stands out to me is not the support you get here (which is great, of course) but the fact that you spoke up.  That's the important part.  I've said before I wouldn't be where I am without this group of folks to hold me accountable when I need it.  That kind of support is a powerful thing.  It always helps to kno whatever is going on, you don't need to face it alone.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> ...and this sounds like it started right after my trip....
> 
> ...um....nevermind....


what the hell did u do to him?????


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Disulfiram (antabuse)... It makes you feel like death if you drink when you take the tablets... (Problem is that you have to make sure you take the medication every day.. and many do not... They just stop so they can drink again). But it works if you stick to it...


 
Thanks! That's the stuff! I think he is court ordered to take it. But he does take it. he did stay off one night...and I did my best "I am your friend, WTF are you doing 'look'


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 2, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Disulfiram (antabuse)... It makes you feel like death if you drink when you take the tablets... (Problem is that you have to make sure you take the medication every day.. and many do not... They just stop so they can drink again). But it works if you stick to it...
> 
> There are also a few other things you can take to help - such as Acamprosate (campral), which can help decrease cravings..
> 
> You should go to your doc steve... They *can* help you - they can offer you medical support, and direct you towards people who can help you set up CBT type programs to alter your behaviour.


Burner and Emma,  thanks, but this is not the problem I have.  I don't feel the need to drink every day.  I don't sit around shaking waiting for the next drink.  My problem is more about drinking responsibly when I do choose to start.  IE when everyone else goes home to bed, I want to keep right on going until everything is gone.  I have learned that I cannot just have a few beers with the guys.  I need to not have any, ever.  This is the commitment I have made.  I'm not going to try and be a more responsible drinker.  I'm just not going to do it at all any more.  It is going to be difficult, I know.  But it starts with that commitment and knowing that it isn't an option.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 2, 2006)

Archie and Pylon, thanks!  It means a lot to me to know you are there to offer that kind of support.  Everyone else, too.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 2, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> *I think the thing that stands out to me is not the support you get here (which is great, of course) but the fact that you spoke up. * That's the important part.  I've said before I wouldn't be where I am without this group of folks to hold me accountable when I need it.  That kind of support is a powerful thing.  It always helps to kno whatever is going on, you don't need to face it alone.



I agree with Py.  I takes a lot of strength and courage to admit what you did.  If you can admit that to us, you have the strength to beat this.  I liked and respected you before and I like and respect you even more for your inner strength and courage.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 2, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Burner and Emma,  thanks, but this is not the problem I have.  I don't feel the need to drink every day.  I don't sit around shaking waiting for the next drink.  My problem is more about drinking responsibly when I do choose to start.  IE when everyone else goes home to bed, I want to keep right on going until everything is gone.  I have learned that I cannot just have a few beers with the guys.  I need to not have any, ever.  This is the commitment I have made.  I'm not going to try and be a more responsible drinker.  I'm just not going to do it at all any more.  It is going to be difficult, I know.  But it starts with that commitment and knowing that it isn't an option.


Yeah - I didn't think that this was your situation.... But I thought I would give you the information anyway.

And - on coming to this decision..... I agree - you don't have any other option other than to stop completely and although some may preach 'moderation' I don't think this is an option.

So the decision is a good one.


I know you are strong enough for it...  We will all be here to help too.


It may be hard - but you are worth it...


Stay strong.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 2, 2006)

Stay the course - BM!! 

There's lots of support here as you have found out.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Burner and Emma, thanks, but this is not the problem I have. I don't feel the need to drink every day. I don't sit around shaking waiting for the next drink. My problem is more about drinking responsibly when I do choose to start. IE when everyone else goes home to bed, I want to keep right on going until everything is gone. I have learned that I cannot just have a few beers with the guys. I need to not have any, ever. This is the commitment I have made. I'm not going to try and be a more responsible drinker. I'm just not going to do it at all any more. It is going to be difficult, I know. But it starts with that commitment and knowing that it isn't an option.


not to make light of your situation..but I have the same problem with brownies....

Good luck with this and as we all have mentioned, we are here. Lean on us if u need it.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 2, 2006)

Yup.  I suspect there are more than a few of us that could say the same about at least one or two food groups.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 2, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I agree with Py.  I takes a lot of strength and courage to admit what you did.  If you can admit that to us, you have the strength to beat this.  I liked and respected you before and I like and respect you even more for your inner strength and courage.


Thanks, Devlin.  I have a lot of respect for you to.  I can see the hard work and determination you have put into yourself.  Oh, and I like you too


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks, YM and Emma.  Burner, I can do a lot of damage to a pan of brownies too


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 2, 2006)

Boiler, I am so glad to see you bounce back from this.  I am very proud that you could admit to us what was going on...that is a big step...the bigger step is yet to come, but I have no doubt you can make it


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 3, 2006)

MMmmm baked goods.  Yummy....


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 3, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> a pan of brownies



Did someone call me?


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 3, 2006)

on a serious note with the food....that is my crutch...when something stresses me, I binge   I've never told anyone that before, so hopefully BM will appreciate that ...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 3, 2006)

Your in my Thoughts and Prayers my Friend, keep that chin up and your heart light!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 3, 2006)

Billie: Thanks for the encouragement.  Also, thanks for sharing your vice with me.  It's hard to admit things, but for me it was time to get it out in the open so that I could deal with it.  I'm glad we've gotten to know each other here on IM and wish you nothing but the best.

Archie: Thanks, I'm doing great and appreciate your thoughts and prayers.

I did something a little wild and crazy today.  I got most of my hair cut off Wanted to try something new and give myself somewhat of a new beginning physically, as well as mentally.  I will be back in the gym this evening


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 3, 2006)

Hey, how 'bout some pics of the new doo!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 3, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey, how 'bout some pics of the new doo!!!



Yeah .. let's see it


----------



## Pylon (Feb 3, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I did something a little wild and crazy today.  I got most of my hair cut off Wanted to try something new and give myself somewhat of a new beginning physically, as well as mentally. I will be back in the gym this evening



I've done that before.  It's an easy way to make a visible change to the dude hanging out behind the sink.  It's amazing how much of a diff it can make.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 3, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey, how 'bout some pics of the new doo!!!


 I'll save that for when I've accomplished something more significant than shearing off my hair.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 3, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'll save that for when I've accomplished something more significant than shearing off my hair.


I say shearing your hair is significant - It is a 'physical' marking of a big mental change/shift... 

If that doesn't warrant some kind of 'recording' then I don't know what does!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 3, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I say shearing your hair is significant - It is a 'physical' marking of a big mental change/shift...
> 
> If that doesn't warrant some kind of 'recording' then I don't know what does!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 3, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I say shearing your hair is significant - It is a 'physical' marking of a big mental change/shift...
> 
> If that doesn't warrant some kind of 'recording' then I don't know what does!


If I see a big smiling picture of Emma-Leigh in my journal along with some progress pics from Archie, then I'll reconsider.  For now it's banked away for reference a month or two down the road


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 3, 2006)

Heres one from my First Competition 2 years ago......


----------



## Devlin (Feb 3, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I say shearing your hair is significant - It is a 'physical' marking of a big mental change/shift...
> 
> If that doesn't warrant some kind of 'recording' then I don't know what does!



I agree


----------



## Devlin (Feb 3, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Heres one from my First Competition 2 years ago......



  OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It's such a shame you are married


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 3, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> If I see a big smiling picture of Emma-Leigh in my journal along with some progress pics from Archie, then I'll reconsider.  For now it's banked away for reference a month or two down the road


**pout**

Owww....

Although... you have seen piccies of me... Sure... none of my face... but no one has seen a piccy of my face for about 5 yrs now!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm not sure why anyone would want to see a picture of my lawn mowered head, but, it looks like ms. Emma has saved the day for me.  Just paste my face on Archies picture.  It looks about like that (the hair, that is) 

Where was that competition, Arch?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 3, 2006)

The Show-Me's, same place as it is this year (St. Louis), are you still planning on coming down my Friend???


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 3, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> The Show-Me's, same place as it is this year (St. Louis), are you still planning on coming down my Friend???


Absolutely I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 3, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Absolutely I'm looking forward to it.


Awesome my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 3, 2006)

I don't mean to whore up your journal BM....but I have to add a comment...

I agree with Dev...Archy is HOT!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey guys, Sorry I haven't been around to everyone's journals the past few days.  Just been trying to straighten up my own.  I'll make an effort this weekend


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 4, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey guys, Sorry I haven't been around to everyone's journals the past few days.  Just been trying to straighten up my own.  I'll make an effort this weekend


Hello my Friend, you do what you need to do!!! Just know I am here for you as well as the rest of the Gang!!! I will gladly send you my # if you need someone to talk to!!! You are an inspiration to us all my Friend, keep that chin up, and your heart light!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 4, 2006)

Shaving your head is fun!  That's how my hair was in Iraq. (but we all saw my big head in my old journal  )  Glad to see your spirits up man!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 4, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey guys, Sorry I haven't been around to everyone's journals the past few days.  Just been trying to straighten up my own.  I'll make an effort this weekend


P'ah - Not a problem Steve!! Don't even think you have to appologise!!  

You just do what you have to do - we can all see you need to have some quality "you time" this week!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey Boiler  

How goes it today ?


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 4, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Boiler
> 
> How goes it today ?


I'm doing great, GW Thanks for asking.  I spent the day with my father in-law insulating and putting up slat wall in my garage.  It's coming along nicely!  I need to get a lot of things organized.  One of them is my garage and today was a big step in the right direction.  It's snowing like mad here!  That should make Super Bowl Sunday downtown pretty interesting.  They are expecting huge crowds.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 4, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> P'ah - Not a problem Steve!! Don't even think you have to appologise!!
> 
> You just do what you have to do - we can all see you need to have some quality "you time" this week!


I'm back on track and feeling much better about things.  Had a good talk with my wife and one of my friends.  I know what I need to do and am dialed in to steering the ship straight.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 4, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Shaving your head is fun!  That's how my hair was in Iraq. (but we all saw my big head in my old journal  )  Glad to see your spirits up man!


Haha, my head feels pretty light.  Thanks, Nuke.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 4, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'm back on track and feeling much better about things.  Had a good talk with my wife and one of my friends.  I know what I need to do and am dialed in to steering the ship straight.



Glad to hear the good news.  I finally caught up on everything.  Hopefully it was just a minor blip on the radar screen of life.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 4, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'm back on track and feeling much better about things. Had a good talk with my wife and one of my friends. I know what I need to do and am dialed in to steering the ship straight.


 
That's what we wanna hear, brotha- foward and positive direction!
Kick this thing in the ass!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 4, 2006)

Burner, TT, glad to see you guys!  Things are lookin' up.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 4, 2006)

good 2 hear, brotha!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 4, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'm back on track and feeling much better about things.  Had a good talk with my wife and one of my friends.  I know what I need to do and am dialed in to steering the ship straight.



Thank is fantastic to hear.  I knew when you confessed to us, that you hard the strength and drive to get things back on track.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 4, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'm back on track and feeling much better about things.  Had a good talk with my wife and one of my friends.  I know what I need to do and am dialed in to steering the ship straight.


Thats Awesome my Friend, glad to hear that!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 5, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'm back on track and feeling much better about things.  Had a good talk with my wife and one of my friends.  I know what I need to do and am dialed in to steering the ship straight.



Alright Boiler


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2006)

Good to hear you are on track, BM!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Good to hear you are on track, BM!


all aboard! The BM Express is leaving on track 2! sit down and hold on folks, it's gonna be a helluva ride! 

"now go out there and toot that horn, boy"
- Major Payne


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 5, 2006)

Had a relatively quiet super bowl get together (well if you call 4 kids all under 5 years old quiet Drank a lot of green tea and watched the game.  I will be back on my gym program tomorrow.  Starting with a medium  rep week and using the exercises in my high rep week plan.  Thanks for the support that everyone has given me.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 5, 2006)

alright! Glad to see you back with things Steve!  can't wait to see that workout tomorrow!


----------



## Kal (Feb 6, 2006)

Just got caught up on your posts.  I know where you are coming from, I understand what you are dealing with, and I'm glad you are back on the path you want to be on.  Be Strong my Friend.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey hey my man, glad to hear the train is on the move!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2006)

'morning!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 6, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Had a relatively quiet super bowl get together (well if you call 4 kids all under 5 years old quiet Drank a lot of green tea and watched the game.  I will be back on my gym program tomorrow.  Starting with a medium  rep week and using the exercises in my high rep week plan.  Thanks for the support that everyone has given me.


  Awesome times my Friend, keep that chin up and your heart light!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 6, 2006)

*Monday - 2/6*

Cardio: 8 min. warmup on bike

Weights: Medium Rep Range (6-8) Day 1

Squats: 185# - 8, 6; 135# - 10 (lower back ickiness @ 185 caused dropset)

Flat DB Press: 50# - 8, 8, 8 (could press more if I could control decline with better consistancy, IE bring it straight down)

Bent BB Rows: 95# - 10; 115# - 8, 8

Chest Supported Incline Flys: 10# - 8, 8 

HS ISO High Row: 130# - 8,8

BB Curls: 40# - 8; 50# - 8

Tricep Cable Pressdowns: 70# - 8, 8 hmmm: used different cable station.  One where there is a back support.  I do 2x this weight on the other cable station )

Standing Calf Raises: 225# - 15, 15

Powercrunch Machine: 60# - 20 

Crunches with Feet on Ex Ball: 30

Overall, felt good to be back.  It had been almost 2 weeks since my last lifting day .  Felt kind of blah and sluggish when I got there, but things picked up as I went along.   This workout is longer than I'd like, but I can't see how to fix it going only 3 times a week.  I know with my work schedule that 4 would be inconsistant at best.

Weighed in at 189# this morning.  I'm going to Las Vegas in mid-March.  I'd like to get down to 179# by then.  Good to have goals, right?

My diet has been alright, but not great.  I'll be traveling overnight for work tomorrow night, so Thursday will be my best chance to get it back to normal.  I'll try and make quality food choices while I'm out.  Still no word on my big project.  I'd like to know one way or another at this point to relieve some stress.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 6, 2006)

Burner1: Thanks!

Devlin: I'm going to follow it through.  No more slip ups Thanks for the support, it means a lot to me 

Archie1:  

GW: Thanks for the encouragement 

Pylon: Thank you, Sir!

Burner2: Great analogy, never thought of it that way until now!

Billie: Thanks for your support 

Kal: I appreciate the words and I've made the choices necessary to turn it back around. 

Nuke: Thanks to you, too.  I may take you up on your earlier offer.  That means a lot to me!

Burner3: Good Evening!

Archie2: Good game, too.  Thanks for all your support!  Good thing I learned to post *Archie Style* or all of this would have taken pages to post


----------



## Devlin (Feb 6, 2006)

Great to see a workout again in here.   I have the same problem with cable stations...one station I can go heavy and another I'm lucky if I can lift half of what I did at the first cable...It's all in the pulleys.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 6, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Overall, felt good to be back.  It had been almost 2 weeks since my last lifting day .  Felt kind of blah and sluggish when I got there, but things picked up as I went along.   This workout is longer than I'd like, but I can't see how to fix it going only 3 times a week.  I know with my work schedule that 4 would be inconsistant at best.
> 
> Weighed in at 189# this morning.  I'm going to Las Vegas in mid-March.  I'd like to get down to 179# by then.  Good to have goals, right?
> 
> My diet has been alright, but not great.  I'll be traveling overnight for work tomorrow night, so Thursday will be my best chance to get it back to normal.  I'll try and make quality food choices while I'm out.  Still no word on my big project.  I'd like to know one way or another at this point to relieve some stress.



-Hey, I know a way to make your w/o faster....  
-Goals are VERY good to have!  Without them ,you are just an iceberg, drifting aimlessly, IMO.
-Eating right is toughest when you're at your most stressful.  Just don't punish yourself too hard, or you will rebel against yourself.  Trust me, I know.   
-Destressing wise, when/if I can't hit the gym, video games help me unwind.  The trick is to not get to carried away, and then be hooked.  
-Just a few thoughts to send your way man.


----------



## Kal (Feb 7, 2006)

awsome looking W/O dude!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 7, 2006)

Good lifts BM!!     Keep it up


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 7, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I have the same problem with cable stations...one station I can go heavy and another I'm lucky if I can lift half of what I did at the first cable...It's all in the pulleys.



That's why, if at all possible, you should use the same equipment if you're interested in measuring progress.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 7, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Squats: 185# - 8, 6; 135# - 10 (lower back ickiness @ 185 caused dropset)



Are you doing anything for the lower back, such as hyperextensions, good mornings, etc.  I see you're working the abs, but you've got to get the back side, too.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 7, 2006)

Greetings from lovely Benton Harbor, MI!

Devlin: Thanks.  Yeah, the cable station thing took me for a loop.  I must have looked pretty stupid setting it at 130 and then not being able to move it 

Nuke: Thanks for the thoughts, I'll take them to heart.  Except the video game thing.  I get sucked in too deep and can't tear myself away, so, I leave them alone.

Kal: Thanks, Dude!

YM: Nothing like yours, but I'm trying.

TT: I do Hyperextensions once a week, along with RDL's.  I was thinking of dropping the Hypers because my back is so tired after RDL's 
Good mornings look suicidal to me.  I can almost picture one of my vertebrae shooting accross the gym and smashing the window.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 7, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Greetings from lovely Benton Harbor, MI!
> 
> Devlin: Thanks.  *Yeah, the cable station thing took me for a loop.  I must have looked pretty stupid setting it at 130 and then not being able to move it *



Ohh don't worry about it, I've seen some of the body builders at my gym do the same thing.  We get used to working at one station with certain weight and don't expect a different cable station that is used for the same exercises to feel different.



> TT: I do Hyperextensions once a week, along with RDL's.  I was thinking of dropping the Hypers because my back is so tired after RDL's
> Good mornings look suicidal to me.  I can almost picture one of my vertebrae shooting accross the gym and smashing the window.



 Nice mental picture there.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2006)

was'sup, BM!
I'm gonna be meeting Pylon inside of four hours....any last minute tips...


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 7, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> was'sup, BM!
> I'm gonna be meeting Pylon inside of four hours....any last minute tips...


If you split any food with him, you got to eat fast to get your fair share 

Just kidding, Pylon's a great guy.  It will be worth the drive for you.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm sure...looking forward to it, actually. never actually met a fellow IM'er....


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 7, 2006)

*Tuesday - 2/7*

Weights: None

Cardio: Spent 25 minutes on bike in hotel exercise room.  Hills setting.  About 8.5 miles. 

Diet: Road food today.  

Meal 1: ATW Protien Shake with skim milk (tasted alright but not worth the wait)

Meal 2: Had multigrain bagel with peanut butter

Meal 3: Grilled Chicken Sandwich, no mayo

Meal 4: Probably Mexican.  Why does everyone I travel with like Mexican so much.  Probably fajita and rice.  Chips and salsa.  No margarita of courses!

Supplements: 6 Fish oil pills, Multi-V.

Going out at 7.  Will be back to chat after that if anyone is bored.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 7, 2006)

Fantastic w/o Brother Boiler, and Great cardio too!!! Keep it up my Friend!!! I'll be here for ya!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 7, 2006)

Well, back from dinner.  Fajitas!!  Overall not a bad eating day for a road trip.  Now I'm settling down with a book from the Oprah Winfrey Book Club.  No, I'm not a member, but I did pick this one up.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 7, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Weights: None
> 
> Cardio: Spent 25 minutes on bike in hotel exercise room.  Hills setting.  About 8.5 miles.
> 
> ...



I'd say you did really good being on the road.  Curious about your comment about the ATW shake.  Not worth the wait  They mix up really fast.  I have noticed the mint chocolate mixes a bit faster/better than the vanilla, but it still mixes quick and tastes more than decent in my opinion.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 7, 2006)

Haulin ass on the bike Boiler


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 7, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Curious about your comment about the ATW shake.  Not worth the wait


Haha, I had to email ATW Laura 3 times before she ever responded to a request for a sample.  I then got two whole samples in the mail.  Hence, not worth the wait for me.  It was good, don't get me wrong.  But I was real disappointed in the customer service.  Also, she never did answer any of my questions regarding what makes it better than others.

GW: Just reading a book going up and down the hills!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 7, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Haha, I had to email ATW Laura 3 times before she ever responded to a request for a sample.  I then got two whole samples in the mail.  Hence, not worth the wait for me.  It was good, don't get me wrong.  But I was real disappointed in the customer service.  Also, she never did answer any of my questions regarding what makes it better than others.
> 
> GW: Just reading a book going up and down the hills!



Gotcha.  She responded right away when I emailed her, but like you I only got 2 samples which like you I was disappointed.  However, I ordered anyway (just happen to order right before the roof collasped on the plant so order was delayed), but overall I am satisfied with it.  I'm really picky about my shakes, if they chalky at all or lack flavor I can't choke them down instead I want to


----------



## KentDog (Feb 7, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Overall, felt good to be back.  It had been almost 2 weeks since my last lifting day .



Hey I know how that feels, I am just now getting back myself (but only 1 week off). Sorry to hear squats didn't go as you would have liked. Hope the big project is going well too!

I noticed you used one of your ATW samples today. Make'em count, you only get two!  I like Mexican food, too. Had some myself last weekend. Gotta say, way to keep up with the health consciousness while on the road! I always slip when I have to travel.

Devlin - The quality of the ATW shakes that I have tried have been great! My only complaint is with the service on a couple occasions (slow).


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2006)

How goes it BRother Boiler???


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 8, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> How goes it BRother Boiler???


I'm doing great, Archie Thanks for asking.  Except for this.  I got done working in Benton Harbor (about 170 miles from my house) and headed for home.  I had all the intentions of stopping to lift at the gym when I got into town.  Even pulled up to a Starbucks and jumped on IM so I could look up the workout I was supposed to do in my journal and wrote it down.  Then, 15 miles from home, traffic comes to a grinding halt.  Ok, this will just set me back a few minutes, right? 2 hours and 50 minutes later, including jumping off the highway and backtracking to a new route, I make it into town .  No stopping at the gym now.  Have to get home and spend some time with the little one before he goes to bed.  I guess I'll have to do rotator cuff stuff and cardio at home tonight and then hit the weights tomorrow.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2006)

Time with the little one ALWAYS takes priority my Friend, Your a Great Dad!!! Sorry to hear about the LONG time home, that sucks big time!!! Enjoy life with your son, and HIT it tomorrow!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2006)

I keep forgetting to tell you, theres this woman who comes in to the gym, every morning she has a Purdue Boilermaker shirt/sweatshirt on, and I always think about you!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 8, 2006)

Why couldn't you have just gotten out the car and done some cardio and body weight movements?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 8, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Time with the little one ALWAYS takes priority my Friend, Your a Great Dad!!! Sorry to hear about the LONG time home, that sucks big time!!! Enjoy life with your son, and HIT it tomorrow!!!



I second that


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 8, 2006)

Archie 1: Don't know about the great part, but I'm trying the best I can

Archie 2: She must be a good one   Heck, anyone that is there at 4 a.m. must be a good one 

Pylon: Who says I didn't just push the car along? JK, How's Denver?

GW:  I was out of town last night, so it seemed the thing to do.

I'm whipped and am going to read a little and go to sleep


----------



## Devlin (Feb 8, 2006)

That sucks that you missed the gym tonight, but time with the little one comes first as the guys have said.  There's always tomorrow.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Archie 1: Don't know about the great part, *but I'm trying the best I can*
> Archie 2: She must be a good one   Heck, anyone that is there at 4 a.m. must be a good one


That my Friend, makes you GREAT in my book!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 8, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Pylon: Who says I didn't just push the car along?



That would explain why it took so long to get home.....


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL - just think of the great workout it would have been if you DID push the car all the way home!  Fantastic total body conditioning - like tire flipping! 

You should give it a go one time! Or make it into a family outing - get your wife and the kiddo to SIT in the car and THEN push it!! You could take them on a picnic in a forest somewhere! Pack the car up with goodies and push it into the bush, eat the snacks, and then push it home again! 


I hope your workout goes well tomorrow steve and that you managed to get a good nights sleep! 


ps: It is good to see you back!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 9, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> LOL - just think of the great workout it would have been if you DID push the car all the way home!  Fantastic total body conditioning - like tire flipping!
> 
> You should give it a go one time! Or make it into a family outing - get your wife and the kiddo to SIT in the car and THEN push it!! You could take them on a picnic in a forest somewhere! Pack the car up with goodies and push it into the bush, eat the snacks, and then push it home again!


 


Yeah, Steve, you should give that a try and let me know how it goes


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Yeah, Steve, you should give that a try and let me know how it goes


I'll get right on that, B


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 9, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I keep forgetting to tell you, theres this woman who comes in to the gym, every morning she has a Purdue Boilermaker shirt/sweatshirt on, and I always think about you!!!


EVERYMORNING????? bet she is smelly...


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> EVERYMORNING????? bet she is smelly...



Boiler, why does Burner think you smell?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 9, 2006)

boiler's really a *SHE*??


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 9, 2006)

How goes it BRother Boiler???


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 9, 2006)

*Thursday - 2/9*

Cardio: 8 minutes warmup on bike

Weights: Medium Rep Range (6-8) Workout Day 2

Hanging Knee Raises: BW - 20; Weighted Crunches: +10# - 20

45 Degree Sled Leg Press: 360# - 10; 450# - 8, 8 (liked feel of this better than machine leg press that I normally use, it is under repair and I probably won't use it again)

Flat BB Bench: 135# - 8, 8, 8

Assisted Chinups: -64# - 8; -58# - 8, 6.5

Shrugs: 130# - 8, 8

Hyperextensions: +25# - 10, 10

Incline DB Curls: 25# - 8, 8

Overhead Tri Extension w/curl bar: 50# - 8, 8

Seated Calf Extension: 135# - 12, 12

Notes: Pretty good workout.  Felt good to go at regular rep speed on some stuff like chins and well, everything.  Need to up some weights next time on tri presses, shrugs and leg press.  Liked the sled better than the machine for leg presses.  It feels smoother and more natural.

Diet: I've had a really good week with a lot of things and issues.  Diet is not one of them.  It hasn't been terrible, but I need to get it dialed back in.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 9, 2006)

Burner1, TT, Burner2:   

Archie: Great, thanks for asking.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 9, 2006)

Another good workout  

I only use the 45 degree sled for leg press, my knee likes it better than a machine for some reason.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks, Dev.  Yeah, I liked the sled too.  Except for the loading and unloading part.  That sucks.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 9, 2006)

Nice one Boiler !  Coming back nicely and congrats on the diet


----------



## Devlin (Feb 9, 2006)

Opps I just looked up the sled I use and it a 35 degree sled.







http://www.nebula-fitness.com/6000a.htm


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm reading this book called "A Million Little Pieces".  Has anyone read it?  I know there is some controversey about the facts, but it's a pretty astonishing book so far.


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 9, 2006)

(Just on what I've heard). The author tried unsuccessfully to get the book published under the label of fiction. However, one he said that it was autobiographical, people took notice.


----------



## KentDog (Feb 9, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Notes: Pretty good workout.  Felt good to go at regular rep speed on some stuff like chins and well, everything.  Need to up some weights next time on tri presses, shrugs and leg press.  Liked the sled better than the machine for leg presses.  It feels smoother and more natural.
> 
> Diet: I've had a really good week with a lot of things and issues.  Diet is not one of them.  It hasn't been terrible, but I need to get it dialed back in.



*Good work! *

I hear you about the diet; being strict is hard to stick with. You can do it! Good luck upping the weights next time.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 9, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'm reading this book called "A Million Little Pieces".  Has anyone read it?  I know there is some controversey about the facts, but it's a pretty astonishing book so far.


Hmmm... Never heard of it?? What is it about??


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 10, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hmmm... Never heard of it?? What is it about??


It's a memoir (Like Aggies and I have heard, there have been some information that has been proven to be embellished by the author.  Most of it seems to center around the amount of time spent in jail) about a guy and his stint in a rehab facility.  He is a drug addict and an alcoholic.  But not in the sense that most people think of.  It was much deeper, darker and frankly, scarier than I expected it to be.  It spent a few months atop the New York Times Best Seller List.  I saw the guy on TV and wanted something to read on my last trip, so I picked it up.  I know a thing or two about alcohol abuse and addiction with respect to nicotine, but this guy and the others in the book were really screwed up.  I'm finished with it and would reccomend it to anyone who wants to learn a little about this kind of thing.  It's graphic, filled with foul language and at times is really disgusting to read.  But, there is a lot of factual information about addiction in it and whether parts are embellished or not, it's a heck of a good story.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 10, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Haha, I had to email ATW Laura 3 times before she ever responded to a request for a sample.  I then got two whole samples in the mail.  Hence, not worth the wait for me.  It was good, don't get me wrong.  But I was real disappointed in the customer service.  Also, she never did answer any of my questions regarding what makes it better than others.
> 
> GW: Just reading a book going up and down the hills!



Don't feel bad.  I was supposed to get a discount and they forgot.  After 3 e-mails back and forth I never received my refund for the discount.  Great product though.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 10, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Don't feel bad.  I was supposed to get a discount and they forgot.  After 3 e-mails back and forth I never received my refund for the discount.  Great product though.


I know the feeling  There product is good.  There Customer No Service Department is not.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 10, 2006)

Yesterday's workout looked good...........Keep it up!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 10, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Cardio: 8 minutes warmup on bike
> 
> Weights: Medium Rep Range (6-8) Workout Day 2
> 
> ...


Great w/o BRother Boiler, I agree with the Leg Press, I use one very similar too!!! Keep it up, your doing GREAT!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 10, 2006)

*Friday 2/10*

Weights: Rotator Cuff Exercises: 3 sets with cables, 4 sets with chrome db's

Saxton Bends: 20# - 15 (had to see what these were all about as I've been seeing them around in some jouranls

Cardio: 25 minutes on bike: level 6, hill strength training, 7.25 miles, Max HR 158, Avg. HR 122

Diet: OK, but not worth doccumenting.  Went on a big grocery shop today and will start my regular posting of it tomorrow.  Maybe making my seafood gumbo one pot tomorrow as well.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 10, 2006)

Hey Steve!!! 

Hmmm... The book sounds.... ??? interesting???  I am not sure if I want to read it anymore!!


 And don't you make me fly over there and get out the cattle prod!!  Remember you have set that goal for your weight - so you make sure you stick to your diet so you can reach it ok!! 




Oh - And I found a link you might be interested in: CLICK ME!!
The page is in French.. So  I have no idea what it is about (I can make out that it is about Bruce Lee and Dragon Flags!! LOL ) But if you scroll down and click on the link in the middle of the page - it has pictures of dragon flags, BB roll outs and contact twists/landmines... Very nice technique and ab strength to die for..!!! So if you are still unsure of technique it might give you a little more info?!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 10, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hmmm... The book sounds.... ??? interesting???  I am not sure if I want to read it anymore!!


Why not?  I read a lot of books and I can tell you that it was the most captivating book I've read since Seabiscuit, which was probably 5 years ago.


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 10, 2006)

hahahaha well apparently it's a good book. LOL -> Oprah told me so 

Steve where are the workouts?!  

Umm hmm in that link Emma when he does the landmines he twists his body .. but in this link that guy doesn't ??


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 10, 2006)

Tom.... Trust the video... The guy in the link is Pavel Tsatsouline - the guy basically invented half of the weird abs exercises out and is renouned for flexibility and abs stuff:
http://www.powerbypavel.com/
http://www.dragondoor.com/b11.html

Sure - I don't agree with everything he says or does... but his ab work is great!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 10, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> hahahaha well apparently it's a good book. LOL -> Oprah told me so


I thought it was a really good book.  I think it would be a good read for you.




> Steve where are the workouts?!


 I thought 4 out of 5 days was pretty good.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 10, 2006)

Kentdog: Thanks!  I'm getting back on track in all aspects now.

YM: I appreciate the encouragement.  I'm on a pretty good roll right now!

Archie: Thank you, too.  I liked the sled.  I'll be using that from now on.




			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> And don't you make me fly over there and get out the cattle prod!!  Remember you have set that goal for your weight - so you make sure you stick to your diet so you can reach it ok!!


So, if I don't start posting my diet you'll fly over and meet me?  That would be cool!!  Just kidding, I've got it all lined out, don't worry.



			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Oh - And I found a link you might be interested in: CLICK ME!!
> The page is in French.. So  I have no idea what it is about (I can make out that it is about Bruce Lee and Dragon Flags!! LOL ) But if you scroll down and click on the link in the middle of the page - it has pictures of dragon flags, BB roll outs and contact twists/landmines... Very nice technique and ab strength to die for..!!! So if you are still unsure of technique it might give you a little more info?!


I watched the video and it seems I was concentrating on locking my hips and knees.  He moves them pretty freely.  I'll try his way tomorrow 
Merci, Emma!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 11, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I thought it was a really good book.  I think it would be a good read for you.


It does sound inteteresting, maybe I will sometime in the future.
Just right now, this semester I have English .. therefore I'm gonna have alot of novel reading  ... maybe it'd be a good book to choose for an independent novel study? .. although I find if I have to write stuff about the book I'm reading it ruins it for me ..
Right now we have to read a book called 'The chyrsalids' .. it's .. meh so far. Might be interesting .. hahaha it has that potential ..




			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> I thought 4 out of 5 days was pretty good.


OOO opps!!! .. I guess I missed them then!!!  --> i saw last Thurs though


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 11, 2006)

What's a book?  Is that like Superman or Spiderman books with lots of pictures?  Those are my favorite.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 11, 2006)

*Saturday - 2/11*

Cardio: 12 minute warmup on bike (Planned on 7, but there was a good bball game ending and I didn't want to miss the end)

Weights: Medium Rep Range (6-8) - Workout 3

RDL: 185# - 6; 205# - 6, 6 PR

Dips: -16# - 8; BW - 8, 8 PR

Pullups: -58 - 5 + 1; -70 - 6; -82 - 7  I really hate these

HS ISO Row: 130# - 8; 140# - 8 PR

DB Side Raises: 10# - 8; 15# - 8

Bicep Curls w/EZ-Curl Bar: 50# - 8, 8

Tricep Pushdown Machine: 60# - 8; 80# - 8 PR

Standing Calf Raise: 237.5# - 12, 10 PR

Land Mines: Oly Bar - 15 (per side)

Power Crunch Machine: 70# - 20 PR (I have no idea on earth how Archie does these at 160#)

Set a bunch of personal records today.  Not sure why, but I had a lot of energy.  

Diet: 

Meal 1: 1 egg, 4 egg whites, peppers, onions

Meal 2: PWO Shake - 8 oz. skim milk, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup berries, scoop protein whey

Meal 3: 2/3 can salmon, peppers, onions, 2/3 cup brown rice, 1/2 avocado

Meal 4: 2/3 can salmon, peppers, onions, 2/3 cup brown rice, 1/2 avocado

Supplements: 6 Fish oil pills, Multi-V


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice PRs


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 11, 2006)

I count 6 PRs.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2006)

*FANTASTIC* w/o BRother Boiler!!! *INCREDIBLE *job on the PR's too my Friend!!!
Keep it up!!!


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 12, 2006)

Great Looking workout there Steve!!!
Congrats on all the PRs, they certainly must of made ya feel great


----------



## Pylon (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice work, Boiler!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 12, 2006)

YM: Thank You!

TT: Who knew a big lug like you could count? I don't usually keep track of PR's, but it seemed like each time I finished an exercise I was thinking to myself that I had never lifted that much in that rep range.  

Archie: Nothing like your workouts, but I'm giving a solid effort.

Tom: They did make me feel pretty good, but most still pretty sad.

Pylon: Thanks, man.  Where you been hiding?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 12, 2006)

Incredible wo Boiler  
Nice variety of exercises and bunches of PR's


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 12, 2006)

*Sunday - 2/12*

Weights: None

Cardio: 30 minutes bike, fat burning setting, level 10, 8.5 miles (Max HR - 123, Avg HR - 109)

15 minutes various treadmill stuff.  (Bad shin cramps limited running).  1 mile (Max HR 155, Avg HR 122)

Diet:

Meal 1: 2/3 can Salmon, Peppers, 2/3 cup brown rice, 1/2 avocado

Meal 2: PWO Shake - 8 oz. water, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna

Meal 3: 2 slices WW Bread, 4.5 oz. turkey breast, 1.5 oz. hummus, 2 celery stalks

Meal 4: Shake: 4 oz. skim milk, 3 oz. water, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna, 1 tbs. npb.

Meal 5: 2 cups Shrimp and Salmon Gumbo (will post ingredients tomorrow)

Supplements: 6 fish oil pills, Multi-V

Found some waffles.  I know, processed bakery stuff  .  But I need something quick and easy that I can throw together on the way out the door.  I'm thinking 2 waffles, eggwhite and npb sandwich.  Here's the tale of the tape:

Van's All Natural Ogranic Blueberry Waffles $7.95/box of 32

Box Says: No trans fat, no cholesterol, dairy free, eggless, vegan, excellant whole grain source

Calories 230
calories from fat 90
Total Fat 10g
Saturated Fat 1.5g
Cholesterol 0mg
Sodium 320mg
Total Carb 33g
Dietary Fiber 4g
Sugars 9g
Protein 5g

Ingredients: Water, Organic Whole Wheat Flour, Organic Wheat Flour, Organic Soybean Oil, Organic Pear Juice Sweetener, Blueberry Morsels (Dried Blueberries, Dates, Fructose, Sugar, Tapioca Starch, Glycerine, Carrot Fiber, Rice Flour, Natural Flavor, Malic Acid), Baking Powder (calcium Acid Phosphate, Sodium Bicarbonate, Corn Starch), Sea Salt, Natural Flavor, Soy Lecithin, Pomegranate Extract.

So, Emma, what do you think?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 12, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Found some waffles.  I know, processed bakery stuff  .  But I need something quick and easy that I can throw together on the way out the door.  I'm thinking 2 waffles, eggwhite and npb sandwich.  Here's the tale of the tape:
> 
> Van's All Natural Ogranic Blueberry Waffles $7.95/box of 32
> 
> ...




What about a nice slice or two of ezekiel bread instead?? Keep it in the freezer and just grab a couple of peices and de-frost in the microwave as needed. You could also do the same with some home-made protein bars. Just freeze them and grab one when needed.

Sure... if you calculate it into your daily totals... and if it is only occasional... then it would not do you any harm... but there would be better options...


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 12, 2006)

Ezekiel bread?  Gonna have to ask, "What is that?"


----------



## Pylon (Feb 12, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Pylon: Thanks, man.  Where you been hiding?



Oh, here and there....

Just been busy with the changes at work (which I just realized I hadn't noted in my journal as promised.  I'll get the story in there next, promise.)

Anyway, my schedule has been packed, neck stiff, no w/outs, diet crap...all the things that make you want to get lots of posting in.  

Had the boy's birthday party yesterday, so today is reset day.  Been great on food (even though I'm surrounded by cake, ice cream and brownie leftovers.)  Will get in cardio tonight, back in the gym tomorrow.  How's tricks with you?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 12, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Ezekiel bread?  Gonna have to ask, "What is that?"



It's like what they ate in a novel called "The Bible."  Here's a link for a recipie (though not the only one, I'm sure.)


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 12, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> It's like what they ate in a novel called "The Bible."  Here's a link for a recipie (though not the only one, I'm sure.)


Well, I'm out.  I sold my flour mill and brick oven in a garage sale before I joined IM.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 12, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Well, I'm out.  I sold my flour mill and brick oven in a garage sale before I joined IM.



It is an interesting recipie though, ain't it?  I'd love to try it sometime.  

Emma, can you buy this stuff off the shelf down under?


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 12, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> It's like what they ate in a novel called "The Bible."  Here's a link for a recipie (though not the only one, I'm sure.)



And for a small fee of over $200, you can purchase the recommended mill they give on the link.    And that's the cheapest one.    But the recipe does sound interesting.  You think Wonder Bread makes this kind of bread?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 12, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> It is an interesting recipie though, ain't it?  I'd love to try it sometime.
> 
> Emma, can you buy this stuff off the shelf down under?


You can... And it is even the authentic stuff over here (no yeast, sun baked etc). Proper name is Essene or Manna bread.

You can buy it off the shelf in America too - but it usually has yeast added.

I have made some posts in the past - I'll do a search:
Lots of links to places
Some more to proper Essene/Manna stuff


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 12, 2006)

wow....what a workout Boiler!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 13, 2006)

OK, this is supposed to be my low rep week (3-5 reps) which means more sets for the big compound moves, right.

Here is what I've been doing on high and medium rep day 1:

Squats (3 sets)
Flat DB Press (3 sets)
Bent BB Rows (3 sets)
HS ISO High Row (2 sets)
Chest Supported Incline Flys (2 sets)
BB Curls (2 sets)
Tricep Cable Pressdowns (2 sets)
Standing Calf Raises (2 sets)
Powercrunch Machine (1 set) 
Crunches with Feet on Ex Ball (1 set)

So, I have this part figured out:

Squats (4 sets)
Flat DB Press (4 sets)
Bent BB Rows (4 sets)
HS ISO High Row (3 sets)

What should I do with the other isolation movements and ab work?  Heavy, too?  Moderate rep range?  Don't do this week?

Need some advice here


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 13, 2006)

I am not a fan of low reps for isolation exercises.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 13, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I am not a fan of low reps for isolation exercises.


Right, I remember Emma giving me that advice too.  Do I just do them at a moderate rep range or not do them this week?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 13, 2006)

If you can't substitute in a compound movement instead (ie, CG bench instead of tricep pressdowns), I'd go with the moderate rep range.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> If you can't substitute in a compound movement instead (ie, CG bench instead of tricep pressdowns), I'd go with the moderate rep range.


 Excellent advice my Friend!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 13, 2006)

I go with 6-8 for isolation moves myself.  Or a high rep finisher set, ie: 20-30 reps of a lighter DB hammer curl.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 13, 2006)

*Monday - 2/13*

Cardio: 8 Minutes Warmup on bike

Weights: Low Rep (3-5) Workout 1

Squats: 185# - 5; 205#; 4, 4; 225# - 3  so that's what 2 plates look like

Chinups: BW - 1.5; -22# - 2.75 (.75 neg); -28# - 3, 2.75 +(2 neg.)   finally got one of those @#^@#$^

Flat DB Press: 55# - 5; 60# - 5; 65# - 3, 4

Bentover BB Rows: 135# - 5, 5; 150# - 4

HS ISO High Row: 160# - 5; 180# - 4

Overhead Tricep Extensions (ez curl bar): 60# - 8, 8

Decline Crunches: 30         Saxon Bends: 10# DB's - 15

Notes: Felt great today.  All weights were personal bests for me.  Of course, I haven't lifted in this rep range before, but it still felt good to do higher weights than before.  

Diet: 

Meal 1: 4 egg whites, 1 egg, 3 oz. turkey, slice of cheese, slice of ww bread

Meal 2: Salmon and Shrimp Gumbo (2 Cups)

Meal 3: Fritatta, 3.5 egg whites, 1 egg, 3 oz. turkey, pepper, onion, slice of cheese

Meal 4: Salmon and Shrimp Gumbo (2 cups)

Meal 5: PWO Shake - 4 oz. milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna, 3 oz. water

Meal 6: 1 cup 1%CC, 1 tbs. NPB

Supplements: 6 fish oil pills, Multi-V


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 13, 2006)

Salmon and Shrimp Gumbo: Here is what is in this one pot batch

3 cans kirkland canned atlantic salmon
21 oz. cooked shrimp (tail off)
12 oz. mushrooms
1 large onion
1 head of broccoli
3 chipotle jalepenos and some adobo sauce from a can
2 cans tomato sauce
1 can diced tomatoes
2 cups (uncooked) 10 minute brown rice.
2 Tbs. Olive Oil



In a large skillet (mine's 5.5 qt. and just barely big enough) Saute veggies in olive oil until tender crisp. Add chipotle peppers, adobo sauce (caution, this stuff is really hot), tomato sauce and diced tomatoes.  Bring to simmer.  Add rice and enough water to make it soupey (rice will absorb most of this water).  Simmer for 5 minutes, add shrimp and salmon, simmer for 5 more minutes or until rice is cooked.  Serve.

Makes 8 2 cup servings.  

Per 2 cup serving:

Calories: 417
Cals from fat: 84

Total Fat: 10g
Saturated Fat: 3g
Transfat: 0g

Cholesterol: 122mg
Sodium: 778 mg
Total Carb: 49g
Dietary Fiber: 4g
Sugars: 7g
Protein 33g


----------



## Kal (Feb 13, 2006)

ok, now that looks yummy!!!!!!  I'm going to have to try it.....


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 13, 2006)

that does look tasty....

Nice workout and AWSOME numbers on those squats!!

(thanks for this afternoon...it made things better once I got it out of my system!  )


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice going on the low rep workout!   You made it to 2 plates on your squats


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 14, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Squats: 185# - 5; 205#; 4, 4; 225# - 3  so that's what 2 plates look like
> 
> Chinups: BW - 1.5; -22# - 2.75 (.75 neg); -28# - 3, 2.75 +(2 neg.)   finally got one of those @#^@#$^
> 
> Notes: Felt great today.  All weights were personal bests for me.  Of course, I haven't lifted in this rep range before, but it still felt good to do higher weights than before.



Congrats on the progress.    So how do you like the low rep sets?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Pullups: -58 - 5 + 1; -70 - 6; -82 - 7  I really hate these


have u tried BW lately? Vary your grip?


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 14, 2006)

Nuke: 2-300 reps of hammer curls?  Seems a bit much 

Kal: It's good and good for you You can use whatever seafood you like (mussels, scallops, crab, etc.).  Just crunch the numbers on nutriondata to find out how much you need to meet your protein serving goal.

Billie: Thankyou.  Anytime, sexy librarian, anytime.  

YM;  Thanks, big guy!  Still not too impressive on the squats.  I think my lower back needs strengthening to go higher.  It isn't my legs that are limiting me, but more the lean that makes me nervous about trying to do more weight.  At three reps, I was able to keep that in check though.

TT: Much appreciated!  I liked the low rep stuff.  I didn't think I would, but it felt good to push around some heavier stuff.  I made it all the way to the end of the top row of the dumbell rack on bb press.  That leads me to another question.  Why do they put the really heavy db's on the bottom rack?  Bad for your back having to stoop and pull them out 

Burner: Tried them yesterday!  I've been doing pullups with my palms facing each other.  On that machine, there is a big gap in the middle of the handle, so to do them with palms toward me puts my hands a little outside of shoulder width, which is uncomfortable on my wrists.  I'll keep hammering away at them.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2006)

well, if u go to the curlig cage...and go wide, supp. grip (palms in) pull ups, maybe not so hard on the wrist!
yep, keep hammering! That's all u can do! 

Hey...3 reps on the squats is three reps, right.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 14, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Nuke: 2-300 reps of hammer curls?  Seems a bit much
> *Oops!  I fixed my little type-o.  20-30 reps*
> 
> TT: Much appreciated!  I liked the low rep stuff.  I didn't think I would, but it felt good to push around some heavier stuff.  I made it all the way to the end of the top row of the dumbell rack on bb press.  That leads me to another question.  Why do they put the really heavy db's on the bottom rack?  Bad for your back having to stoop and pull them out
> ...


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 14, 2006)

so...........what did you get the wife for V-day??  I think I am getting flowers...hubby accidentally left receipt laying around....I'm still gonna act surprised though...and if I DON'T get flowers?? I'm gonna have to go kick some ass...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2006)

maybe he's setting you up.....maybe he's got u thinking that u are gonna get flowers...maybe he has a hot restaraunt picked out....


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 14, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> so...........what did you get the wife for V-day??  I think I am getting flowers...hubby accidentally left receipt laying around....I'm still gonna act surprised though...and if I DON'T get flowers?? I'm gonna have to go kick some ass...


A card, some roses, 6.7 oz. of body massage oil and a one way ticket for Nathan to visit Grandma and Grandpa.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 14, 2006)

*Valentines Day - '06*

Weights: Rotator Cuff Stuff - Pleased to report that I've left the pink dumbells behind and am almost graduated past the chromies, too.  
3 sets with cable, 5 sets with chromies for each shoulder.

Cardio: 15 minutes on treadmill, run walk intervals followed by 20 minutes on bike, hills, level 7, 5.75 miles.  Max HR 163, Avg. HR 128.  Lots of sweat.

Diet: 

Meal 1: Shake - 4 oz. skim milk, 1/2 cup oats, 1 scoop protein whey, 1/2 bananna, 1 tbs. NPB

Meal 2: 2 cups salmon and shrimp gumbo

Meal 3: PWO Shake - 4 oz. skim milk, 1/2 cup oats, 1 scoop protein whey, 1/2 bananna

Meal 4: 3 slices of Pizza, salad (family dinner)

Meal 5: 1 cup 1%cc, tomatoes, 1/2 avocado

Supplements: 6 Fish Oil Pills, Multi-V


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 14, 2006)

Awesome w/o my Friend, good lookin cardio too!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks, Archie.  I've been going at it good for a couple of weeks now.  Starting to see some changes again.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 14, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Thanks, Archie.  I've been going at it good for a couple of weeks now.  Starting to see some changes again.


Fantastic my Friend!!! Good stuff!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 14, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Weights: Rotator Cuff Stuff - Pleased to report that I've left the pink dumbells behind and am almost graduated past the chromies, too.
> 3 sets with cable, 5 sets with chromies for each shoulder.
> 
> Cardio: 15 minutes on treadmill, run walk intervals followed by 20 minutes on bike, hills, level 7, 5.75 miles.  Max HR 163, Avg. HR 128.  Lots of sweat.
> ...



Congrats on the graduation    Nice looking cardio. Looks like you are back on track


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 14, 2006)

Brother Boiler, Borders has "The Wisdom of Mike Mentzer" an EXCELLENT read my Friend, only $20 too!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 14, 2006)

Cardio looks great! Congrats on graduating.  

Bonus points for the V-day present


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey Steve! 

Arggg... I have missed like 3 pages!   Sorry... 



			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> Weights: Rotator Cuff Stuff - Pleased to report that I've left the pink dumbells behind and am almost graduated past the chromies, too.
> 3 sets with cable, 5 sets with chromies for each shoulder.


Woo hoo!!  Congratulations on the chromes!  How is your shoulder going??  Don't you/didn't you have a doc appointment about this?



> Cardio: 15 minutes on treadmill, run walk intervals followed by 20 minutes on bike, hills, level 7, 5.75 miles.  Max HR 163, Avg. HR 128.  Lots of sweat.


 Good to see you getting into the cardio with the sweating... I love the sweating... Ohhhh - and the COLD sweating is even better! It usually means you are about to  !! Love that!



> Diet:
> 
> Meal 1: Shake - 4 oz. skim milk, 1/2 cup oats, 1 scoop protein whey, 1/2 bananna, 1 tbs. NPB
> 
> ...


Good to see you back into the healthy eating thing!  (and even pizza can be fitted into a good diet if you do it right!  ).

That recipe looks pretty good too!  Yum... Salmon! 

Hmmm... Could also use lentils/beans instead of brown rice to increase the fibre content???


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 15, 2006)

big props on your v-day present! 

yep....I got flowers


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 15, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Steve!
> 
> Arggg... I have missed like 3 pages!   Sorry...


Three pages!  Those are some of my best workouts, Emma.  Haha, I know you've been busy.




> Woo hoo!!  Congratulations on the chromes! How is your shoulder going??  Don't you/didn't you have a doc appointment about this?


Yeah, you can make pretty fast gains on those types of exercises if you do them regularly.  I need to make an appointment soon to get my blood panels checked again and ask about a referal to a physio.



> Good to see you getting into the cardio with the sweating... I love the sweating... Ohhhh - and the COLD sweating is even better! It usually means you are about to  !! Love that!


Those are the HR zones I want to stay in for fat loss, no?



> Good to see you back into the healthy eating thing!  (and even pizza can be fitted into a good diet if you do it right!  ).


I've been making a solid effort.  Have a family trip to see my parents in Florida from Friday to Wednesday, which will make it harder, but not impossible to eat right.



> That recipe looks pretty good too!  Yum... Salmon!
> 
> Hmmm... Could also use lentils/beans instead of brown rice to increase the fibre content???


There is a whole head of broccoli, a large onion, almost a pound of mushrooms and 2 cups dry of brown rice.  Leave it alone, would you? 
Maybe some bean sprouts next time.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 15, 2006)

GW:  Thanks, I'm feeling good in body and spirit!

Archie: I'll keep an eye out for that one, too.  Only thing is after I read it I'll want to change my program again.

Devlin and Billie: Thanks, that was a good gift for *both* of us Congrats on the flowers, Billie!  Keep your head up, things will keep swinging your way.  You're in my t's and p's.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 15, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Those are the HR zones I want to stay in for fat loss, no?


"HR zones for fat-loss" is a myth... 

You have to think of it in terms of relative and absolutes. Sure - during lower intensity exercise your body may 'burn' fat rather than glucose as energy - but this is because fat is an easily available and readily utilisatable resource... You also 'burn more fat' for the same reason when you sleep.... And if this was all that was required then come the end of hibernation session and a whole lot of squirrels would be ripped.  

Calorie wise staying in your "fat burning zone" is FAR less effective than picking up the pace. You burn a LOT more calories with higher intensity cardio. Plus, with the reciprical nature of exercise, if you bun glucose during a training session, when your body tries to fill the oxygen debt afterward (EPOC), it will use fat... So you get even better results.

If you are doing fasted cardio - then sure, stick to the 60-70% HR zones... But if you have eaten somewhere in the 6 hrs prior - then aim for your lactic threshold, something around 80% for most people...

Also - just going by HR is also ineffective... Your HR will 'adjust' as you exercise... And you will notice that when doing sprints the first is often much lower in HR than the last - even if you are pushing yourself just as hard.


So the moral of the story is if you are going for the calorie/fat loss burning factor then simply train hard. Sweat lots. Nearly puke. Aim for a percieved exhertion of something around an 8. You will get better results.




> I've been making a solid effort.  Have a family trip to see my parents in Florida from Friday to Wednesday, which will make it harder, but not impossible to eat right.


You'll be fine.  You could also take some stuff with you if you wanted... Pre-pack fruit, some bars, some cans of tuna, some almonds, some cans of lentils and some protein powder... (well.. that is if you didn't need clothes!  ).

But I am sure you can get most of these there too.  




> There is a whole head of broccoli, a large onion, almost a pound of mushrooms and 2 cups dry of brown rice.  Leave it alone, would you?
> Maybe some bean sprouts next time.


 Sorry... I love lentils! I couldn't resist!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey , I thought this was whore Boiler's journal day ?


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 15, 2006)

Where


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 15, 2006)

did you


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 15, 2006)

see/ hear


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 15, 2006)

such a


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 15, 2006)

thing like


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 15, 2006)

that?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 15, 2006)

From


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 15, 2006)

Trip


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 15, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey , I thought this was whore Boiler's journal day ?



It was supposed to be, but I got stuck in meetings virtually all day long.  I was able to get on here only at lunch time and had just enough time to check out everyone's journal. And to tell the truth, when I got on while I was eating dinner, I had forgot all about it.     



So there's not a moment to waste.  



How's everyone doing today?


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm great!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 15, 2006)

You?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 15, 2006)

I worked out this morning.  I survived the day at work.  I ate well.  And now I'm relaxing.  Yep, life is good!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 15, 2006)

I was too busy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 while at work.  I barely had time to duck into my own journal.  Mom was in a bad mood, actually it turns out she wasn't feeling well, but still she was on a war path about a few things.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2006)

Brother


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2006)

Boiler


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2006)

Hows it goin my Friend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 15, 2006)

Well it was a long day at work.  Up at 4:30, just got home from the gym.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Well it was a long day at work.  Up at 4:30, just got home from the gym.


 Awesome, post the w/o my Friend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 15, 2006)

*Wednesday - 2/15*

Cardio: 8 minutes warmup on bike

Weights: Low Rep (3-5) Workout 2

Flat BB Bench: 135# - 5; 155# - 4, 3; 135# - 5 (I'm so lame)

45 Degree Sled Leg Press: 500# - 5; 550# - 5; 600# - 5; 650# - 3 (almost blew a blood vessel out of my neck getting the last rep up

Dips: BW + 10#: 5, 5, 3  (Goodbye to dip welfare)

Shrug Machine: 210# - 5; 230# - 5, 5

Seated Calf Raise: 135# - 12, 11 (a little stuck on this one)

Cable Preacher Curls: 4 plates - 8; 5 plates - 6

Tricep Extension Machine: 80# - 8, 8

Power Crunch Machine: 80# - 13          Hanging Knee Raises - 20

Notes: Bench aside, felt great during this workout.  My arms and legs are still shakey!

Diet: On the road for work all day

Meal 1: Shake - 4 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna

Meal 2: 2 slices dry ww toast, 2 eggs over easy, fruit cup of banannas and oranges, large glass of V-8 juice

Meal 3: Cup of Chili, 2 trips to salad bar with low cal ranch

Meal 4: PWO Shake - 4 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna

Meal 5: Salad with 1/2 cup 1%CC, 1/2 avocado, ff italian

Supplements: 6 Fish Oil Pills, Multi-V


----------



## Devlin (Feb 15, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Cardio: 8 minutes warmup on bike
> 
> Weights: Low Rep (3-5) Workout 2
> 
> ...



 Great job!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 15, 2006)

Perhaps you weren't sufficiently warmed up for the first exercise?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2006)

Awesome w/o Brother Boiler, nothing lame about it my Friend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 15, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey , I thought this was whore Boiler's journal day ?





			
				Triple Threat said:
			
		

> So there's not a moment to waste.





			
				Nuke said:
			
		

> I'm great!



I think I forgot to tell you guys.  I'm going on vacation Friday through Wednesday.  You know, poolside lounge chair, laptop, wireless internet, a lot of time to kill.........


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 15, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Perhaps you weren't sufficiently warmed up for the first exercise?


Perhaps I'm just weak at bench press


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice wo Boiler,
congrats on the dips


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 15, 2006)

I have the same issule boiler...stronger on the bottom than I am on the top (er....in the gym that is )  So focus on your strong point! Your leg presses are AWSOME!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 16, 2006)

No more "dip welfare".....

Keep pushing it!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 16, 2006)

boiler   How are ya honey?

Vacation?  Poolside?  Laptop?   Killing Time????  Ahhhh, I so can't wait for March 14th so I can have a bit of R-n-R


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 16, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> boiler   How are ya honey?
> 
> Vacation?  Poolside?  Laptop?   Killing Time????  Ahhhh, I so can't wait for March 14th so I can have a bit of R-n-R


that's going to be a fun trip.  I'm in an all day sales meeting today.  I get to present next.  Yay!

GW: Thanks.  I'm working on them.

YM: Thank you.  Long ways to go before I catch you.

Billie:  We'll have to work on balancing out the top and bottom thing.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2006)

...you were posting from within the conference room? now THAT'S dedication!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...you were posting from within the conference room? now THAT'S dedication!


 That's boredom


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2006)

sounds like it was a productive meeting....


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> productive meeting....



Oxymoron


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 16, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Oxymoron


 You shouldn't call Burner names like that.  He DID do cardio last night, you know.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 16, 2006)

Have you checked Borders yet my Friend??? I would recommend either of the 2 I mentioned, they are Both full of info on HIT!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Oxymoron


Hater....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 16, 2006)

yeah!!  Don't hate the playa, hate the game


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 16, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Have you checked Borders yet my Friend??? I would recommend either of the 2 I mentioned, they are Both full of info on HIT!!!



Which ones?  I might have to look into them myself.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 16, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Which ones?  I might have to look into them myself.


1*"High Intensity Training the Mike Menzer Way"*
2*"The Wisdom of Mike Mentzer"*
BOTH are excellent reads and full of Info!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 16, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> 1*"High Intensity Training the Mike Menzer Way"*
> 2*"The Wisdom of Mike Mentzer"*
> BOTH are excellent reads and full of Info!!!



Thanks!


----------



## Kal (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey there B/M  how are they hangin?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> Hey there B/M how are they hangin?


"always shriveled and to the left"
-Liar Liar


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 16, 2006)

Kal: Good, last I checked

Archie: I found High Intensity Training at Border's


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey guys, got a question.  Do you do your dips wg or normal.  I always do them wide grip.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 16, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey guys, got a question.  Do you do your dips wg or normal.  I always do them wide grip.



I would guess they are normal, but that's all relative.  The dip station only has one setting....


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 16, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey guys, got a question.  Do you do your dips wg or normal.  I always do them wide grip.



Not too wide, slightly wider than shoulder width.  I, too, don't have a choice since the bars are fixed in one spot.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 16, 2006)

Mine has flip out handles


----------



## Kal (Feb 16, 2006)

honestly I just do them as Pylon tells me to right now....so I guess shoulder width


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 16, 2006)

I don't do dips, my shoulders disagree with them.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 16, 2006)

When I do full body weight, I have no choice really the bars are fixed, but it slightly wider than shoulder width for me.  If I use the assist machine, I have the choice of shoulder width or "wide" sine it has the flip handles.  There I select the "narrow" or shoulderwidth for me because the wide is too wide for me.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 16, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Kal: Good, last I checked
> 
> *Archie: I found High Intensity Training at Border's*


  Sweet!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> "always shriveled and to the left"
> -Liar Liar



By the way....a little TMI


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 16, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey guys, got a question.  Do you do your dips wg or normal.  I always do them wide grip.


I always do WG as this hits chest more - when you take your arms out wide the elbows move away from the body and the movement is more an horizontal adduction of the shoulder joint (pecs).... If you do a narrow grip you bring your elbows in close to the body and the movement becomes more of an extension of the arm so you hit the triceps more.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 16, 2006)

I do them with a slightly wider than shoulder grip....I also like to do them with my hands on one bench, and my feet on another too...that way I can lay a plate on my lap to do them


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 16, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I do them with a slightly wider than shoulder grip....I also like to do them with my hands on one bench, and my feet on another too...that way I can lay a plate on my lap to do them


LOL - Seems I am talking about completely DIFFERENT dips!

I am talking about CHEST dips - Like these... Was everyone else talking about TRICEPS bench dips?

Gosh I am a !


----------



## Pylon (Feb 17, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> LOL - Seems I am talking about completely DIFFERENT dips!
> 
> I am talking about CHEST dips - Like these... Was everyone else talking about TRICEPS bench dips?
> 
> Gosh I am a !



Those are the same I do.  I think of the second one as bench dips.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 17, 2006)

boiler
How are ya this morning honey?   TGIF


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2006)

Brother Boiler, interested to know what you think about the book!!! I admire Mentzer in that he was the 1st to break away from the FullBody routines!!! I do not agree with his w/o every 4-7 days though!!! But his reasoning behind HIT is outstanding, imo!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Not too wide, slightly wider than shoulder width. I, too, don't have a choice since the bars are fixed in one spot.


don't your bars go and get wider? or are they parallel?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I do not agree with his w/o every 4-7 days though!!! [\quote]
> evidently...I do...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Archangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> don't your bars go and get wider? or are they parallel?



Unfortunately the thing that I use has fixed width bars.  They are parallel (or at least very close to parallel).  It's fine for me, so I don't mind.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 18, 2006)

Greetings from Estero, Florida.  It took a long time to get here.  Delays in both Detroit and Chicago, but we are here and the weather is nice. 
Sorry I missed you all yesterday.  

Emma:  That's how I do them, too.  I thought that keyed in more on the chest.

Billie:  Cool.  So you do them both ways.  I've never done the bench ones.  Saving that for a hotel night where I don't have a gym to go to.

Emma 2: Those are the ones we're talking about I think Billie was just saying she does them the other way, also.

Fitgirl: Hey there.  I was all over the place yesterday.  Had to drive to Ohio for work, then back to Detroit to meet up with the family and catch a plane to Florida.  Thanks for asking.  Have a good weekend.

Archie:  Well, I got through about 70 pages on the plane so far.  I like his theories on HIT.  I think he is right for the most part, though I also think one can be successful with something inbetween HIT and a 3 hour a day plan.  I could definitely do without the non weight training philosophy, excessive wordiness and run on sentences, though I'm sure I'll be trying HIT after this current program I'm on is over with.  So far, I'll give it a  

Burner:    Good one.

TT: How you doing?  Mine has the flip outs on the dip welfare machine.  But, you don't have to use the welfare part.

I'm off to see the pool and the gym at this place.  I'll catch up with everyone's journals later today!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 18, 2006)

BM - 

Are you going to summarize the book for us "lazy people??


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 18, 2006)

YM - Yeah, I can summarize.  Archie could help with that too.  


I weighed myself today.  199#     The strange thing is, it's not the same 199#s as when I started this in September.  I don't look fat.  I'm carrying a little more fat than just before Christmas, but not that much.  I find this very perplexing.   I've been training hard.  My diet isn't as tight as it was before x-mas, but gaining 12 lbs. doesn't seem right.  Oh well, onward and forward.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 18, 2006)

*Saturday - 2/18*

I found the gym at this place were staying and to my suprise, it was pretty nice and pretty well stocked for a snowbird condo complex gym.  It had quite a bit of quality equipment from cybex and some other stuff from a company called Magnum, which was a little inferior compared to the Cybex stuff.  It also has a good dumbell rack, but no bb stuff.  So, without further delay:

Weights: Lower Rep (3-5 Reps) Workout 3 - Had to improvise a little here

Smith Machine RDL's: 180# - 5, 3 (cut these short because they just didn't feel right on the Smith Machine.  Weight wasn't a factor, akwardness was.

Lat Pulldowns: 125# - 5, 4, 4 (had to do these in place of assisted pullups)

Cable Rows: 6 plates - 4.5, 4.5, 4.5

DB Side Raises: 15# - 9, 6
SS With
Cybex Preacher Curl Machine: 60# - 8, 8 (not sure what inspired me to pick these with a whole rack of db's sitting there.  Didn't really like them)

Overhead Tricep Cable Extension: 5 plates - 9; 6 plates - 8

Calf Extensions (on seated leg press machine): 250# - 15; 290# - 15

Magnum Ab Crunch Machine: 110# - 15; 130# - 15

Cardio: Jogged home from gym.  1.5 miles (17 minutes, Max HR 159, Avg HR 147)

Diet: Not going to track or post my diet while on vacation.  I did go to the grocery store and buy 3 cans of tuna, some veggies, brown rice a pound of chicken, cottage cheese, avocado.

The airline lost our luggage  .  We got 1 bag and the carseat back today.  Came with a $100 flight voucher and they reimbursed some basic expenses incurred today.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 18, 2006)

Great w/o BRother Boiler!!! Sorry to hear about losing your luggage, thats horrible!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 19, 2006)

That sucks that they lost you luggage, hopefully it will catch up with you before your vacation is over.  Try to enjoy the vacation regardless.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 19, 2006)

BM

Hopefully that luggage doesn't stay lost too long.  How's the weather down there?  Any sight-seeing activities planned?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 19, 2006)

Looks like a pretty good wo to me .  Enjoy the vacation


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 19, 2006)

Archie: Thanks, cardio today.  Most of my stuff made it.  It's mostly Nathan's stuff that is missing.  Oh well, what can you do?  Hopefully it will show up today.

Dev: We're hoping it will.  Thanks, and keep your fingers crossed!

TT: Weather is awesome.  Playing golf this morning.  That should be interesting.  I haven't hit a golf ball since July.  I'm going fishing with a friend of my dad's tomorrow out on the Gulf.  Really looking forward to that.  I'll bring the camera.  We spent some time around Ft. Meyers yesterday.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 19, 2006)

What airline did you fly on?  I've never had luggage lost, but I am paranoid about it to the fact I do everthing possible to avoid checking luggage.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2006)

Something tells me Nathan is gonna come back with a "Whole new Wardrobe" my Friend!!! Hope you all have a FANTASTIC time!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 19, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I've never had luggage lost, but I am paranoid about it to the fact I do everthing possible to avoid checking luggage.



With the amount of travelling you do, I'm surprised they haven't lost your luggage at least once.  Usually it's not so much that they lose the luggage, but the luggage doesn't get loaded in time, especially on tight connections.  The luggage isn't really "lost", it's just not in the same city that you are.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 19, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> The airline lost our luggage  .  We got 1 bag and the carseat back today.  Came with a $100 flight voucher and they reimbursed some basic expenses incurred today.


Arggg... I can't believe the airline actually lost your luggage!!!  I thought that only happened in the movies if you yelled at the baggage handler! 

At least they gave you $100!! Is that going to cover all that was lost?


----------



## Devlin (Feb 19, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> With the amount of travelling you do, I'm surprised they haven't lost your luggage at least once.  Usually it's not so much that they lose the luggage, but the luggage doesn't get loaded in time, especially on tight connections.  The luggage isn't really "lost", it's just not in the same city that you are.



No it's not lost, it's just on vacation in a different location than the owner


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 19, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> What airline did you fly on?  I've never had luggage lost, but I am paranoid about it to the fact I do everthing possible to avoid checking luggage.


Southwest.  I used to fly all the time for work and this only happened to me one time.  And it was one bag on the way home, which makes it a lot easier. I never check bags unless I have to.

Good news is, the last bag arrived today, so everything is back to normal.  The bags all took a detour to Oakland, CA when we changed planes in Chicago 

GW: Thank you sir.  

Archie:  That would be too expensive.  We're having a great time.

TT: You are right.  It isn't lost, it's just not there.

Emma: I couldn't believe it either.  Well, yes I could.  the $100 is only a travel voucher, not cash.  And it's just to make up for the inconvenience.  If they actually lost your bag, which translates to "scummy, rotten baggage handler stole it", then you have to negotiate a settlement with the airline to replace the cost.  I would probably come out on the losing end of that deal.

Devlin: Yes, my luggage took its own little vacation to California.  Rotten luggage, you'ld think Florida was good enough for it.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 19, 2006)

how's the rest of the vacation going?


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 19, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> how's the rest of the vacation going?


It's going great, Burner.  I golfed today.  Shot 98   Going fishing tomorrow That should be fun.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> It's going great, Burner.  I golfed today.  Shot 98   Going fishing tomorrow That should be fun.


Hey, at least you shoot in the "double digits" my Friend!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 19, 2006)

Losing your luggage through O'Hare never happens...


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 19, 2006)

*Sunday - 2/19*

Weights: Off

Cardio: Went for a 25 min. jog.  Not sure of distance but Max HR =163 and Avg. HR = 143.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 19, 2006)

Lookin good even on vacation!! Are we gonna see some pictures from this trip??


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> It's going great, Burner. I golfed today. Shot 98 Going fishing tomorrow That should be fun.


awesome! our cold snap is finally over....it's just 'normal' weather temps here now...30 - 40's....
Ive wanted to learn to play golf...


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 21, 2006)

Billie: I'll try and get a few pictures.  Maybe I can post one of me and my better half so you all can put a face with the person that has to put up with me.

Burner:  How's it going, man!  Golf is a great thing to learn because you can play it all your life and you can play a lot of customer golf.  Good way to get to know people away from the work environment.  It's a frustrating game, though.  Get a lesson so you get the fundamentals down right from the start.  Kinda like learning a new lift.  If you start with bad fundamentals, you learn them and they are hard to change later.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 21, 2006)

*Tuesday - 2/21*

Well, the weather here has been absolutely perfect.  About 75-80 and sunny.  We didn't catch many fish yesterday, but we're having fish for lunch so it wasn't a total failure.  We're leaving junior with grandma and grandpa tonight and going out for a nice dinner on the beach somewhere tonight.  Then, it's back to Michigan first thing in the morning.  Here's hoping the luggage takes the same route we do 

Cardio: Walked to and from the gym this morning.  Round trip is about 3 miles.

Weights: Higher Rep (10-12) Workout 1, 2-0-2 Tempo on most stuff

Flat DB Press: 45# - 10, 9, 9

Bent Over DB Rows: 45# - 10, 10, 10 Had to increase tempo at end to finish

Squats (Smith Machine): 180# - 10, 9, 8 (these are so hard at that tempo)

Seated Cable Rows: 4 plates - 10, 6 + 4 (not sure what happened on set 2)

Chest Supported Flyes: 10# - 10, 10 (sloppy at the end.  No chance of doing these at 2-0-2, too much pride for pink dumbells on this one)

Tricep Cable Pushdowns: 62.5# - 10; 75# - 10

DB Curls: 25# - 10; 20# - 10 (also a real bear at 2-0-2, needed some assistance from other hand to finish reps on these)

Calf Extensions on Leg Press Machine: 310# - 15 + 45 second static hold, 15 + 13 second static hold barf: Thank you Mike Mentzer for making me shake, quiver and nearly hurl in the gym)

Rotator Cuff Exercises: 2 sets cable, 2 sets db's

Notes: I really don't like the 2-0-2 tempo, but I'll stick it out for the rest of this program.  Probably 6 more weeks of high, medium, low rep program and then change to something else.  Probably HIT since I'm reading the book by Mentzer right now.

On a lighter note, I'm working out at  a condo village gym.  The equipment is great, far better than I expected to find here.  However, there are a lot of seniors that work out there and you guessed it.  Most of "the family" is represented  I don't think I've ever seen so much bad form and partial reppage going on at one time.  Oh well, I give them credit for getting themselves there in the first place.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 21, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Well, the weather here has been absolutely perfect.  About 75-80 and sunny.  We didn't catch many fish yesterday, but we're having fish for lunch so it wasn't a total failure.  We're leaving junior with grandma and grandpa tonight and going out for a nice dinner on the beach somewhere tonight.  Then, it's back to Michigan first thing in the morning.  Here's hoping the luggage takes the same route we do
> 
> Cardio: Walked to and from the gym this morning.  Round trip is about 3 miles.
> 
> ...



Nice job BM....I thought you were on vacation     You are working too hard


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2006)

take a lesson...thats  what I tell everybody about snow boarding. Take at least a 1/2 day lesson to get the basics...u get figure the rest..and then maybe take aother later to tune ya up...

Glad to hear that y'all are having a great time. I'm hoping to take my Mexican scuba dive vacation some time this year....man..so I need a vacation... 

Hope ya have mucho pics to share!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 21, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice job BM....I thought you were on vacation     You are working too hard



Thats dedication for you


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2006)

AWESOME w/o my Friend, Ahhhhhhhh, nothin like almost hurling, LOL!!! Glad you like the book and ideas of HIT!!! Anything I can help you with I'll be more than happy to my Friend!!! Gym sounds great, ummmmmmmm, except for the "family" LOL!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 21, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Gym sounds great, ummmmmmmm, except for the "family" LOL!!!



Ah yes, the "family".  Can't workout with them, can't shove a dumbbell up their asses.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 21, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Ah yes, the "family".  Can't workout with them, can't shove a dumbbell up their asses.



That's why the Lord created those little pink DBs....


----------



## Devlin (Feb 21, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Ah yes, the "family".  Can't workout with them, can't shove a dumbbell up their asses.





			
				dougnukem said:
			
		

> That's why the Lord created those little pink DBs....



So that's what those pink dumbbells are for.  I thought they were ammo when aiming to knock out cardio bunnies and groupies.   

Fantastic dedication working out while on vacation   Hope you and your luggage arrive back home together safely.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 22, 2006)

*Wednesday - 2/22*

On the way home from Florida.  Here are a few pics from the trip.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 22, 2006)

Looks like everyone was having a great time and we finally get to see your other half.   Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 22, 2006)

Is that first picture from your quiet dinner for two?  You two look quite relaxed.  What's in that glass with the straw?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2006)

Great pics my Friend, Love the doo!!! I'm trying to convince the wife to let me shave my head!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 22, 2006)

yeah, what is in that glass with the straw?  And just where is the little umbrella?  

Great pics!!!  Thanks for posting those.  Cute kid!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 22, 2006)

Devlin: Thanks, we had a great trip (except for the luggage thing)

Trips: Dinner for two.  That's a Virgin Mary.  Gotta have something fancy at happy hour, you know.

Archie: Go for it!  It's low maintenance, but a little too short for my liking.

Missfit: Thanks.  It had all kinds of stuff in it.  Celery, Olives and a Pickle, but I ate it all


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey....who's the doofy looking guy with the cute brunette?

Nice pics, BM! Glad y'all had a great time!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> knock out cardio bunnies and groupies.


You've got groupies???? You rock on, Dev!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice looking family


----------



## Devlin (Feb 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> You've got groupies???? You rock on, Dev!



LOL...groupies as in people who only do group fitness classes.  They drive me nuts.  They only go to the gym for group fitness, lift pink dumbbells, but think they are god's gift because they "exercise" routinely.  Please, they do maybe 2 group fitness classes a week and that's it.  They don't lift weights, unless weights are included in the group fitness class and then it the pink dumbbells or fru fru barbells with 5 lb weights. Opps sorry, they get on my nerves especially since they hog the parking spaces and will kill you to get a close one because god forbid they walk. Opps sorry again...going back to my corner now....


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 22, 2006)

what a couple of cuties


----------



## Pylon (Feb 23, 2006)

Heya Boiler, sounds like a great trip.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> LOL...groupies as in people who only do group fitness classes.  They drive me nuts. They only go to the gym for group fitness, lift pink dumbbells, but think they are god's gift because they "exercise" routinely. Please, they do maybe 2 group fitness classes a week and that's it. They don't lift weights, unless weights are included in the group fitness class and then it the pink dumbbells or fru fru barbells with 5 lb weights. Opps sorry, they get on my nerves especially since they hog the parking spaces and will kill you to get a close one because god forbid they walk. Opps sorry again...going back to my corner now....


hey...whoa! Don't hold back! let it out! Tell us how you REALLY feel..

Grr, baby...VERY GRRRR!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey...whoa! Don't hold back! let it out! Tell us how you REALLY feel..
> 
> Grr, baby...VERY GRRRR!



Sorry, one day last week my truck was almost hit 3 times in less than 2 minutes thanks to the groupies fighting to get the closest parking spot.  Going back to my corner now.....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

u have a big truck, or a mid-size?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 23, 2006)

How goes it today Brother Boiler??? Hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey Steve!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 23, 2006)

Burner: That would be me Thanks.

GW: Thanks for the compliment.

B: If your talking about my wife and kid, then you are right on.  Thanks.

Pylon: Great fun was had by all.

Archie: Doing well, thanks!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 23, 2006)

*Thursday - 2/23*

Cardio: 6 minutes warmup on bike

Weights: Higer Rep (10-12) 2-0-2 Tempo, Workout 2

Flat BB Bench: 125# - 10, 9, 7

Assisted Chinups: -76 - 10, 10, 6.5 (thought I was going to get 3 full sets, then the wheels came off)

45 Degree Leg Press: 450# - 10, 10, 10

Shrugs: 130# - 10, 10

EZ Bar Curl: 50# - 10, 10

Overhead Tricep Extension w/ EZ Bar: 50# - 10, 10

Seated Calf Raises: 135# - 12 with 23 second hold on last rep; 90# - 7 (anyone looking for some fun and excitement try the static hold on these)

Abs: Hanging Knee Raises - 25; Torso Twists Machine - 90# - 15/side

Hyperextensions: BW + 10# - 12, 10

Notes: I don't like this routine anymore.  It takes too long per workout and I don't look forward to it.  Archie is helping me with a new HIT program that I'll probably start soon.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 23, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Cardio: 6 minutes warmup on bike
> 
> Weights: Higer Rep (10-12) 2-0-2 Tempo, Workout 2
> 
> ...



   Another one using HIT


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 23, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Notes: I don't like this routine anymore.  It takes too long per workout and I don't look forward to it.  *Archie is helping me with a new HIT program that I'll probably start soon*.



Another converted!   We're like a cult!  We need a club name.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u have a big truck, or a mid-size?



Full size F250 super cab  

*Boiler*-Not a bad workout, but you have to do what you like, what you look forward to doing.  I know Arch will help you find something that works for you.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 23, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Notes: *I don't like this routine anymore.*  It takes too long per workout and I don't look forward to it.  Archie is helping me with a new HIT program that I'll probably start soon.



LOL at bold    Cool   I've got P/RR/RR/S scheduled thru 3-25 then a week off.  Then I might even try HIT    Only because it's about the only major wo ( that I've heard of ) that i haven't tried. And everytime I try a new wo I usually have some great gains ( in strength anyway... I never get bigger   )


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Full size F250 super cab


....and u had to fight for it? Remember: in the vehicular world: size DOES matter. If you have the bigger vehicle..and u do by far.....just drive in and let them get outta the way! (dont forget to enjoy the panic stricken looks on their faces as you almost crush their cute-widdle Jettas)


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 23, 2006)

This one I'm on seems to be giving me gains, but it just takes so long to do it all.  I don't want to not look forward to going, but I'm starting to feel that way.  Plus I just read Mentzer's book and it makes sense to me.  Let me restate that, a lot of it makes sense.  Some of his opinions are painted with a broad brush and I don't agree with them.  He writes with a huge chip on his shoulder with regard to the professional bodybuilding world and anyone who has ever published a weightlifting magazine.  Also, you have to take some things with a graing of salt because there is a picture of him at age 15 where he looks like a side of beef.  Although, he says he has trained thousands of people with great results and I believe in the underlying theme of what he is saying.

Here is a question for Archie or anyone else who may know.  Did he ever juice?


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ....and u had to fight for it? Remember: in the vehicular world: size DOES matter. If you have the bigger vehicle..and u do by far.....just drive in and let them get outta the way! (dont forget to enjoy the panic stricken looks on their faces as you almost crush their *cute-widdle Jettas*)



I thought you were getting the Audi equivalent of the Jetta, the A4/S4?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2006)

Morning BM   

OH man, oh man.....18 days until we leave for Vegas!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 24, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Morning BM
> 
> OH man, oh man.....18 days until we leave for Vegas!!!


Hello Missfit.  19 days for me.  Have you memoriized that blackjack chart yet?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2006)

Nope, been trying to read up on the roulette!  

It is going to be so much fun!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ....and u had to fight for it? Remember: in the vehicular world: size DOES matter. If you have the bigger vehicle..and u do by far.....just drive in and let them get outta the way! (dont forget to enjoy the panic stricken looks on their faces as you almost crush their cute-widdle Jettas)



No I don't fight for parking spots.  I'm willing to park in the back lot and walk unlike the groupies who want front row parking.  However, I have to drive through the front area to get to the back and avoid being hit by the groupies as they aren't paying one bit of attention to anyone else regardless of size.  All they are looking for is an empty parking spot that is close and god help anyone who gets in their way.  Plus even if I did "almost crush thier cute widdle Jettas" they wouldn't notice because they are too focused on the parking spot.  I'm not about to risk damaging my truck over a little piddly ass car and a lazy person.  Plus the looks on their faces when I walk through the gym in tight skimpy clothes and then lift in the free weight area is all the satisfaction I need.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 24, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Nope, been trying to read up on the roulette!
> 
> It is going to be so much fun!!!


Yes, it is going to be a blast!!!

I'm warning you, though, roulette is one of the worst odds games in the house (keno is the worst).


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2006)

That's the right attitude to have.  

Just keep in mind how much higher your gym membership would be if they weren't subsidizing it.  That should help.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 24, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I walk through the gym in tight skimpy clothes


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 24, 2006)

OK, Archie and I have been working on a new HIT routine.  Here is what we have come up with:

Day 1: Push

Chest
Cable Crossovers w/static hold
Flat BB Bench w/dropset
Pushups

Delts
DB Side Laterals w/static hold
DB Rear Laterals w/static hold

Tris
Tricep Pushdowns w/dropset
Dips w/dropset

Day 2: Pull

Back
Straight Arm Pushdowns w/dropset
Chins/Pullups w/dropset
HS ISO High Rows
HS Iso Rows w/dropset

Bis
BB Curls w/dropset
Hammer Cable Curls w/dropset

Day 3: Legs

Extensions w/static hold
45 Degree Leg Press w/dropset
Squats w/dropset
Leg Curls w/static hold
RDL's w/dropset
Standing Calf Extension w/statcic hold
Seated Calf Raises w/static hold

Cardio on inbetween days with ab and rotator cuff workouts alternated

Leg day looks pretty scary, particularly squats following extensions and leg presses  but overall I'm excited and will get started Monday.  I will be at the gym Saturday to try out exercises I haven't done before to determine starting weights.  8 reps will be the goal for first sets.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2006)

That's an agressive plan.  Good luck with it!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 24, 2006)

Go get 'em Boiler


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 24, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> No I don't fight for parking spots. I'm willing to park in the back lot and walk unlike the groupies who want front row parking. However, I have to drive through the front area to get to the back and avoid being hit by the groupies as they aren't paying one bit of attention to anyone else regardless of size. All they are looking for is an empty parking spot that is close and god help anyone who gets in their way. Plus even if I did "almost crush thier cute widdle Jettas" they wouldn't notice because they are too focused on the parking spot. I'm not about to risk damaging my truck over a little piddly ass car and a lazy person.  Plus the looks on their faces when I walk through the gym in tight skimpy clothes and then lift in the free weight area is all the satisfaction I need.


I'm...I'm...sorry...all I was able to read was: blah, blah blah...I wear tight, skimpy clothes.... 
we REALLY need pics!  Puh-lease?
I still think driving thru them would be fun...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 24, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> I thought you were getting the Audi equivalent of the Jetta, the A4/S4?


a Jetta? Watch your tongue, sir. This is a NICE car...


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 24, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Steve!


Hi Emma 

Hope you have a great weekend!  Do you like the new plan Archie and I set up?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> OK, Archie and I have been working on a new HIT routine.  Here is what we have come up with:
> 
> Day 1: Push
> 
> ...


  Lookin good my Friend, you'll be great at it, just remember to give it your ALL!!! I agree with you about Mentzer too, he has ALOT of issues and I don't pretend that he was a saint, he had Demons just like the rest of us do, I just admired his perseverence and his quickness to lend a helping hand!!! Plus he explains how HIT is done, and why it will work* IF* done correctly!!! In answer to your question, I honestly believe he did juice, they all did, just not like they do today!!!

Don't let leg day scare you, your gonna be just fine!!! Believe in yourself, I do!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 24, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Lookin good my Friend, you'll be great at it, just remember to give it your ALL!!! I agree with you about Mentzer too, he has ALOT of issues and I don't pretend that he was a saint, he had Demons just like the rest of us do, I just admired his perseverence and his quickness to lend a helping hand!!! Plus he explains how HIT is done, and why it will work* IF* done correctly!!! In answer to your question, I honestly believe he did juice, they all did, just not like they do today!!!
> 
> Don't let leg day scare you, your gonna be just fine!!! Believe in yourself, I do!!!



I thought the book was pretty good.  Mentzer is obviously pretty well read, himself.  I was digging some of the workout clothes he wore One thing that kind of surprised me was that their was almost no discussion about diet in any of the book that I read.  I didn't read any of the competition bb stuff yet, maybe it is in there.  Awfully tragic about him and his brother.

I'm getting geared up for it.  Should be interesting.  Thanks for the vote of confidence.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 24, 2006)

*Friday - 2/24*

Weights: Cables and Chromies for Rotator Cuffs.  7 sets each shoulder.  I also messed around a little bit with some of the exercises in my new HIT program that I haven't done before.  Just to get a feel and establish some starting weights.  I was going to hold off on the program until Monday, but instead, I'm going to HIT it tomorrow and see what it's like.

Cardio: 28 minutes on treadmill including warmup and cooldown.  Somewhere just over 2 miles.  Max HR = 159, Avg HR = 138.

Diet: Need to get to the store tomorrow for some groceries, but today was alright.

Meal 1: Shake - 4 oz. Skim Milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna, 1 tbs. NPB

Meal 2: Can of Tuna, green pepper and mushrooms with hummus.

Meal 3: Broiled Chicken, 2 slices ww toast, lowfat mayo, strawberries

Meal 4: PWO Shake - 4 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna

Meal 5: 2/3 cup 1%CC, celery, hummus

Supplements: 2 Fish Oil Pills (forgot to take other 4), Multi-V


----------



## Devlin (Feb 24, 2006)

Good luck, I'm sure you wil do great with the new plan


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 24, 2006)

PY, GW, DEV: Thanks, I'll give it my best!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> PY, GW, DEV: Thanks, I'll give it my best!


Which already makes you a winner in my book!!! Your gonna be just fine BRother Boiler!!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 24, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Do you like the new plan Archie and I set up?


I was just looking at that!  

I am not a huge fan of HIT - I have issues with frequency, volume, TUT and whether or not it is enough to drive the supercompensation curve up each session.... But that is just my opinion... And if you do not like your current routine then you need to change it - regardless of if it is getting you results... Because if you can't stick to it, then it is not going to work in the long term.

So if you take out my underlying prejudice then I think the new routine looks solid (although with your back stuff - is that meant to be straight arm pull downs or push downs??  Cause I don't know if I have heard of pushdowns for the back??). I would just make sure you are doing enough uni-lateral exercises to prevent imbalances (that is, at least some DB work, uni-lateral work or HS work for each body part)... And also make sure you are working in each plane (horizontal, vertical, push, pull) with equal volume... But it looks like these are basically covered! So !!


Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 24, 2006)

Looks awsome boiler....I can't wait to see how you like HIT..


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey guys, here's a little Saturday afternoon comedy.  It's Harry Carey at a biblical baseball game.

Biblical Ball Game


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey guys, here's a little Saturday afternoon comedy.  It's Harry Carey at a biblical baseball game.
> 
> Biblical Ball Game


   Loved it my Friend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 25, 2006)

Emma: Don't know anything about TUT or Supercompensation Curves, but I'm going to give it a shot and see how I like it.  Those are straight arm pulldowns and I think things are  pretty balanced.  I think I may do hypers on one of the ab days for more help in the lower back.  Any other suggestions?  You know I value your inputs .

Billie: Thanks and stay tuned.

Archie: Glad you liked it.  I thought it was hilarious.  I've got one more short version if you are interested in me posting it.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2006)

Post away my Friend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 25, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Post away my Friend!!!


OK, this one is quite a bit shorter

The-First-Ball-Game-2


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2006)

Are you HITting it Monday my Friend???


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 25, 2006)

Well, I planned on starting today, but I got to working in the garage and forgot the gym closed at 7 p.m.  So, I'll be starting tomorrow or Monday for sure.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Well, I planned on starting today, but I got to working in the garage and forgot the gym closed at 7 p.m.  So, I'll be starting tomorrow or Monday for sure.


  Sweet, wishing you the Best my Friend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 25, 2006)

*Saturday - 2/25*

Weights: None

Cardio: 28 minutes on treadmill.  About a 2.25 miles. Max HR = 155, Avg. HR = 142.  

Nothing too exciting today.  Went grocery shopping, so diet will be back in full swing tomorrow.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> a Jetta? Watch your tongue, sir. This is a NICE car...



Umm, yea, there made on the same assembly line if I'm not mistaken....
Besides, we had a 2001 Jetta, and it was very nice and plush w/ all the options.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 26, 2006)

New w/o routine looks like fun!  Only thing I noticed was the extra back exercise compared to the chest.  I know your pressing movements are limited, but maybe throwing something in there like incline DB flyes would help.  Just a thought.  I need to come up with something more concrete myself, and put it on paper.  I just have an extremely busy gym to work with, so I need to be able to adjust on the fly quite a bit.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 26, 2006)

Nuke: Yeah, I'll think about that, thanks for the advice.

Sunday morning weigh in = 190.  I have no idea how I weighed 199 a week ago.  This is very perplexing to me.  I must have been carrying a lot of water for some reason.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 26, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Sunday morning weigh in = 190.  I have no idea how I weighed 199 a week ago.  This is very perplexing to me.  I must have been carrying a lot of water for some reason.


 That is fantastic Steve!! 

 Carrying water...? Salt?? Creatine?? Time of the month?  Hee hee.. Sorry - couldn't resist! 

Are your heart and kidneys ok?


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 26, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> That is fantastic Steve!!
> 
> Carrying water...? Salt?? Creatine?? Time of the month?  Hee hee.. Sorry - couldn't resist!
> 
> Are your heart and kidneys ok?


I sure hope my Kidneys are OK!!!

Water, Salt?? Nothing out of the ordinary 

Time of the month? 

I'm on a mission these last three weeks before Vegas.  I don't know if 179 is attainable, but I'm going to try like heck to make it to 183, which is my previous best before I had my little X-Mas, sickness, Alcohol binge a while back!!!!  

How are you.  All rested up I hope.  Your business must be hopping! Congrats, you seem as busy as you did before when you had 2 jobs.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 26, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I sure hope my Kidneys are OK!!!


I am pretty sure they should be... But have you had your PB checked lately? Are you drinking lots of water and peeing enough? 

It is just one thing that could be wrong... If you are holding water there has to be a reason... 



> I'm on a mission these last three weeks before Vegas.  I don't know if 179 is attainable, but I'm going to try like heck to make it to 183, which is my previous best before I had my little X-Mas, sickness, Alcohol binge a while back!!!!


You'll get there!  You know what to do -
1. eat less
2. move more
3. repeat





> How are you.  All rested up I hope.  Your business must be hopping! Congrats, you seem as busy as you did before when you had 2 jobs.


I'm REALLY busy at the moment!!  Just having a 10 minute break before I have to rush off again... Argg!! 

Rested?  Ummm.... Maybe one day! 

Money wise things are a little tight, but things are certainly going well... Fingers are crossed that I can handle everything! 


Good luck for your first HIT session!  I hope you like it!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 26, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> But have you had your PB checked lately?



He just went grocery shopping yesterday, so he should have plenty of peanut butter.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2006)

Brother Boiler, I sent you a PM, please let me know what you think!!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 26, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> He just went grocery shopping yesterday, so he should have plenty of peanut butter.




Oops - Seems I spend too much time thinking about food! 

BP not PB!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 26, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Oops - Seems I spend too much time thinking about food!
> 
> BP not PB!


Peanut Butter is important too, and I have plenty of that. 

I'll check my BP this week.  I need to wait a couple of days though, because I missed taking my pills two days in a row Don't tell my mother, she'll have a fit.

Actually, I'll check it with my home machine right now out of curiosity.

128/86 Not bad for me without meds for two days.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 26, 2006)

Archie and I made some adjustments so I don't overtrain or burn myself out right away.   Here is the revised workout.


Day 1: Push

Chest
Cable Crossovers w/static hold
Flat BB Bench w/dropset
Pushups

Delts
DB Side Laterals w/static hold
DB Rear Laterals w/static hold

Tris
Tricep Pushdowns w/dropset
Dips w/dropset

Day 2: Pull

Back
Straight Arm Pushdowns w/static hold
Chins/Pullups w/dropset
HS ISO High Rows
HS Iso Rows one set, no dropset

Bis
BB Curls w/dropset
Hammer Cable Curls one set, no dropset

Day 3: Legs

Extensions w/static hold
45 Degree Leg Press w/dropset on week 1
Squats One set to failure on alternating weeks following one set of leg press, no squats on leg press w/dropset week
Leg Curls w/static hold
RDL's One set to failure
Standing Calf Extension w/statcic hold
Seated Calf Raises w/static hold

Cardio on inbetween days with ab and rotator cuff workouts alternated

And that's that.  HIT starts tomorrow!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Archie and I made some adjustments so I don't overtrain or burn myself out right away.   Here is the revised workout.
> 
> 
> Day 1: Push
> ...


LOVE it my Friend!!! You know I'm in your corner!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 26, 2006)

Good luck, boiler.  Are you planning on completing the workout in 15 minutes?


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 26, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Good luck, boiler.  Are you planning on completing the workout in 15 minutes?


I'm not going there to screw around, but 15 minutes might be a little aggressive


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'm not going there to screw around, but 15 minutes might be a little aggressive


This is your 1st attempt my Friend, just keep the rest down to a Bare Minimum, as fast as you can, and time it, then slowly improve your time!!! However that being said, never, NEVER let your w/o suffer in a race with the clock!!!

I'm excited my Friend, I feel like a little kid


----------



## Devlin (Feb 26, 2006)

Good luck....I can't wait to see the first workout posted.  I know you will suceed no matter what.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks for the votes of confidence guys.  I won't let you down


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 27, 2006)

Boiler

Not bad on the PB...uh, I mean BP!!!  

So, you're going to try to get down to at least 183, huh?  I'm going to try to make it 130.  Only 3 to 5 more to go....there, damn it, I just told you how much I weigh!  

Better get a move on!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 27, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Boiler
> 
> Not bad on the PB...uh, I mean BP!!!
> 
> ...


I think I can make it.  I think I can, I think I can, I think I can.........Chugga Chugga Choo-choo


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 27, 2006)

where's the workout??? I guess I'll have to wait.........


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I think I can make it.  I think I can, I think I can, I think I can.........Chugga Chugga Choo-choo


  There is NO think, There is DO, or DO NOT!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry my Friend, I didn't get your PM until today, I sent you a reply ASAP!!! Hope I didn't mess you up!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 27, 2006)

*Monday 2/27*

Cardio: 7 minutes stationary bike

Weights: HIT Workout 1 - Push

Warmup - 2 sets light dips

Cable Crossovers: 5 Plates - 9 with static hold on last rep 

Flat BB Bench: 155# - 3; 135# - 5  I suck at these.  200# is my goal for these

Pushups: 15

DB Side Laterals: 15# - 6; 10# - 6

DB Chest Supported Incline Rear Laterals: 10# - 9, 5 (nothing to dropset to that isn't colored )

Tricep Cable Pushdowns: 80# - 14; 60# - 10.5

Dips: BW - 3 + 1 followed by 2 negatives; -22# - 8

Time: 16:30 not including warmup or last set of dips

Notes: Someone was doing weighted dips (90#) on the dip machine when I finished tricep pushdowns, so I ran upstairs and did them on a regular station with some negatives for a dropset.  When I got downstairs, he was finished so I did an extra dropset for dips.  Overall, I liked the workout.  It's hard, you get really pumped and its over in less than 20 minutes.  My bench press is pathetic, but I'm going to be doing 200# before this is over.

Diet: 

Meal 1: Shake - 4 oz. skim milk, 1 scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup mixed berries, 1/2 cup oats, 1 tbs. npb

Meal 2: 4 oz. chicken breast, 2 oz. hummus, lettuce, lo cal ranch

Meal 3: PWO Shake - 4 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup mixed berries, 1/2 cup oats

Meal 4: Can of Salmon, veggies, brown rice

Meal 5: 1 cup 1%CC, 1 Tbs. Npb

Supplements: 6 fish oil pills, multi-v


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2006)

Awesome first w/o BRother Boiler!!! I would keep the same weights, and try to improve, even if it's only 1 rep, thats significant improvement!!! It is hard, but you did it my Friend, Great job!!! We'll get you beyond 200, sooner than you think!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2006)

Fantastic time too btw!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 27, 2006)

NICE wo Boiler  

No doubt on the 200


----------



## Devlin (Feb 27, 2006)

I agree with Arch and Gary.  Fantastic job!! Look at that it, it great especially for the first time.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 27, 2006)

Archie 1-3: Don't sweat the PM.  I don't usually go workout until after 8, but I had some extra time this afternoon and was raring to go do the new program.  I'll keep the weights the same next time, too.  Except for Tri Pushdowns, which I'll bump up to 90#.  And I'll swap out the rear db delt work for face pulls.  Thanks for the encouragement on the workout and time.

GW: Thanks, I'll get there on the 200.  It's so pathetic now, it can only go up.

Dev: I liked the workout.  Thanks for the boost!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 27, 2006)

Great w/o man!   And who said HIT isn't fun?


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 27, 2006)

looks like your a natural HIT'er!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 28, 2006)

boiler  How is ya today?

Nice wo!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 28, 2006)

Weights: Abs

Powercrunch Machine: 80# - 15, 10

Saxon Bends: 10# DB's - 10 per side

Crunches with legs on ex. ball - 50

Cardio: 30 minutes on treadmill, 3.5 min. warmup and cooldown, jog the rest.

Diet: 

Meal 1: Shake - 4 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup mixed berries, 1/2 cup oats, 1 tbs. NPB

Meal 2: 4 oz. chicken breast, 2 oz hummus

Meal 3: PWO Shake - 4 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 bananna, 1/2 cup oats

Meal 4: 5 oz. cod fillet, steamed veggies, 3/4 cup cooked brown rice

Meal 5: 1 cup 1%CC, 1 tbs. almond butter

Supplements: 6 fish oil pills, multi-v


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 28, 2006)

Nuke: Thanks, I liked it and its over quick

Billie: Don't know about that, but I'm trying

Missfit: I'm good.  Had to work in Indiana today.  No internet time.  Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2006)

Good lookin abs/cardio session my Friend!!! How do you feel today???


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 28, 2006)

Well, cardio seemed a lot harder than the last couple of times, but I wasn't going to let myself break down and walk since that wasn't in the plan today.  As far as the rest, I don't usually get sore until the 2nd day after the workout and my chest hardly ever has doms, so we'll see tomorrow.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 28, 2006)

Boiler,

Nice wo .   Saxons are great


----------



## Pylon (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice w/out, BM.  Welcome to the good stuff.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 28, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Well, cardio seemed a lot harder than the last couple of times, but *I wasn't going to let myself break down and walk since that wasn't in the plan today*.  As far as the rest, I don't usually get sore until the 2nd day after the workout and my chest hardly ever has doms, so we'll see tomorrow.




Fantastic sticking to your plan.  Great attitude!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 28, 2006)

GW: Thanks, those saxons are hard!

Pylon: So this is the good stuff, huh? 

Devlin: Gotta finish what you start, right?


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 1, 2006)

archie told me to check out your HIT so i made one of my own wonder if you could take a look its in my journal.....DOING IT


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

'mornin, BM!
How's things?


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 1, 2006)

Things is good.  I think I lost that manual I was going to send you.  But there is a silver lining.  One of the guys I used to work with thinks he still has it and is checking for me.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

Heya BM its been so long since I've been in anyoneas journal LOL.

Ahh you finally switched over to HIT eh?  Lookin good for a first few workouts in here!  You will adjust fast and the # will grow no worries mi amigo!

Hey someone who posts their diet like I use to heh....what are your current goals?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Things is good. I think I lost that manual I was going to send you. But there is a silver lining. One of the guys I used to work with thinks he still has it and is checking for me.


thanks!
betcha it kinda sux being back at work? Can't wait till I can go on vacation...


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 1, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya BM its been so long since I've been in anyoneas journal LOL.
> 
> Ahh you finally switched over to HIT eh?  Lookin good for a first few workouts in here!  You will adjust fast and the # will grow no worries mi amigo!
> 
> Hey someone who posts their diet like I use to heh....what are your current goals?


Get stronger and leaner, then maybe try and bulk up once I fit in my 34's comfortably again.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Get stronger and leaner, then maybe try and bulk up once I fit in my 34's comfortably again.


Good goal!  I wish I was doin the ol leaner deal just bulkin up for me LOL!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 1, 2006)

*Wednesday - March 1*

HIT Workout 2 - Pull

Cardo: 8 minutes on bike for warmup

Warmup: 2 light sets of straight arm pulldowns

Straight Arm Pulldowns: 110# - 18 w/static hold (started too light here)

Assisted Chin Ups: -52# - 6.5; -88# - 6.5

HS Iso High Row: 160# - 6.5

HS Iso Row: 160# - 6.5

BB Curls: 60# - 7.5; 40# - 10.5

Cable Hammer Curls: 40# - 9

Time: 13:45

Diet: 

Meal 1: Shake - 4 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna, 1 tbs. NPB

Meal 2: Can of Tuna, 1 tbs. light mayo, 1 peach

Meal 3: PWO Shake - 4 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna

Meal 4: Broiled Pike, Stir fry veggies, 2/3 cup cooked brown rice

Meal 5: 1 Cup 1% Cottage Cheese, 1 Tbs. almond butter

Supplements: 6 fish oil pills, Multi-v


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

dam...I just read your food...and I am hungry..and I just ate...


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> HIT Workout 2 - Pull
> 
> Time: 13:45



Giving Arch a run for his money?  I think it takes me that long to warm up!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2006)

AWESOME w/o and time my Friend!!! How do you feel from Mondays w/o??? Great job, keep it up!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 1, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> AWESOME w/o and time my Friend!!! How do you feel from Mondays w/o??? Great job, keep it up!!!


Thanks, Archie.  Suprisingly, I'm not sore at all 

I think I need to add some x-reps to the HS row stuff on this workout.  Maybe I used a little too much weight.  Had a hard time getting full ROM with both arms, so I did most reps with only one arm at a time.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2006)

You can do that, how about trying for 8-12 reps for Upper body, and 10-15 for lower, remember this, FORM is more important than weight, strict form with full rom is the best thing!!! Keep at it, your doing great my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 1, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> FORM is more important than weight, strict form with full rom is the best thing!!! !!!



Otherwise you just might wind up being ridiculed in my journal.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 1, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Otherwise you just might wind up being ridiculed in my journal.


 I'll keep checking in there for someone that resembles me


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 1, 2006)

Nice workouts lately BM!!    It's good to see you like HIT.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 1, 2006)

Archie is right on about reps.  If you can't get 8 great reps, drop the weight next time.  It will come back up.  Once you can get to 12, add a little more.  The beauty of the system is you never have to think about how much to put on, or when to go up.  Less than 8, go down, 8-12 stay, 12 or more go up.  Easy.  (That is for upper, of course.  Lower, I think I used 12-20 reps.)


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey Steve 

Looks like you are liking the HIT!  Good to see! 



Oh and to clarify what I was refering to...

TUT = time under tension - it is one of the determining factors of hypertrophy and stimulation... Basically it is how long you put your muscles under 'stress' during a workout (both in each set you do, and overall in the workout). There is a point where your workouts can become too short and you are not creating enough stress each session to cause hypertrophy..

Frequency issues are in regards to only hitting each muscle once a week (taking one step forward and 2 back in terms of the supercompensation curve - which is basically the idea behind continued stimulation for muscle growth and adaptation).

Volume is basically a similar idea to TUT - how many sets/reps you are doing and the effect this has on hypertrophy...



But with that said - as I said before - if you do not like what you were doing before then it is not going to work because you are not going to stick with it!! So this has to play a big part in picking a routine too!!


Hope you had a good day!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2006)

Good job  Boiler ,
And I agree with Burner


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 1, 2006)

Archie and Pylon: I'll heed your advice and work for 8-12 on upper body and 12-20 for lower body.

YM: Thanks, it's a nice change of pace

Emma: O.K., but with TUT and Volume, if you are working to total failure of the muscle, isn't this alone enought stress to put it under, no matter the duration?  And isn't it really almost impossible to achieve hypertrophy on a cutting diet?  Thanks for your inputs, I appreciate them. 

GW: Thank you, and go eat something


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Emma: O.K., but with TUT and Volume, if you are working to total failure of the muscle, isn't this alone enought stress to put it under, no matter the duration?  And isn't it really almost impossible to achieve hypertrophy on a cutting diet?  Thanks for your inputs, I appreciate them.


Negative hypertrophy by defenition is the breaking down of muscle fibers.  Has nothing to do with bulking/cuttings....those two terms only deal with diet.  In order to add LBM you need to be in a + calorie range and to cut you need to be in a - calorie range.  Breaking down the muscle has nothing to do with it...it just deals with recovery and whether or not you are going to grow.

TUT has been argued by many and it hase to deal with volume etc for a long time.  If you went just by the laws of TUT you would idealy be able to just do one set for each muscle and make it one hell of a long set and you would have enough hypertrophy but we all know that doesn't work.  TUT is a major factor but there are others things to factor in as well.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 2, 2006)

Deadbolt: Thanks for giving me the lesson.  I appreciate the input

Cardio: Off today.  Not intentionally, just worked out that way.

Weights: Off today.  Intentional.  Guess it's cardio and legs tomorrow.

Diet: 

Meal 1: Shake - 4 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna, 1/2 Tbs. NPB

Meal 2: Huge Salad with can of salmon, tomatoes, lo cal ranch

Meal 3: Pizza Rolls, just needed a change of pace here from chicken, fish, etc.

Meal 4: 1 Cup 1%CC w/ tomatoes

Supplements: 6 Fish Oil Pills, Multi-V

Notes: Caved in to the pizza rolls, but it's been one month since my last adult beverage, so I thought I'd sneak in something greasy and cheesy.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 2, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Deadbolt: Thanks for giving me the lesson.  I appreciate the input
> 
> Cardio: Off today.  Not intentionally, just worked out that way.
> 
> ...


No worries legs plus cardio 2morrow will make you pay!!!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 2, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Notes: Caved in to the pizza rolls, but it's been one month since my last adult beverage, so I thought I'd sneak in something greasy and cheesy.


Firstly:  I have no idea what pizza rolls are... but they sound.... hmmm.... like they would be nutritionally questionable!! 

Secondly:  YAY!!  Happy One Month Anniversary!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 3, 2006)

hiya Steve..wanted to let you know your package will be in the mail tomorrow....sorry it took so long!  Work is to blame


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 3, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Firstly:  I have no idea what pizza rolls are... but they sound.... hmmm.... like they would be nutritionally questionable!!
> 
> Secondly:  YAY!!  Happy One Month Anniversary!!!



You don't want to know what Pizza Rolls are......


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 3, 2006)

LOL I don't even know what pizza rolls are!!

Looking good in here Boiler! Not sure if I could ever get into the groove of HIT , I love being at the gym too much  hahaha


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 3, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You don't want to know what Pizza Rolls are......




Truer words were never spoken!  

The moment you know what they are - you're going to wish you never met them....I think it takes walking from Dallas to New York to work off one of those things....and they're only about the size of a half dollar!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2006)

hmm...I think I have a couple..'pizza rolls' gathering between my pelvis and rib cage...


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 3, 2006)

Is a pizza roll the same as a calzone?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2006)

nope.
pizza roll: finger food size. tasty...comes in a box of about 20 - 30? 

Calizone....basically a pizza folded over...THAT's a meal...


----------



## Devlin (Mar 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> nope.
> pizza roll: finger food size. tasty...comes in a box of about 20 - 30?
> 
> Calizone....basically a pizza folded over...THAT's a meal...



Nope I got one that takes the "meal" award and takes walking from NJ to KY to work half of it off.  A Panzarotti ®.  DB probably knows about these  

http://www.angeldistributors.net/products/


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 3, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Nope I got one that takes the "meal" award and takes walking from NJ to KY to work half of it off.  A Panzarotti ®.  DB probably knows about these
> 
> http://www.angeldistributors.net/products/


 mmmm those are DAMN good!  See the perks of being fat like myself...I can indulge in those every now and again b/c hell I have no abs to show!  I'm just beefy


----------



## Devlin (Mar 3, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> mmmm those are DAMN good!  See the perks of being fat like myself...I can indulge in those every now and again b/c hell I have no abs to show!  I'm just beefy



I grew up with the Tarantini family and the youngest daughter is one of my best friends


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 3, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I grew up with the Tarantini family and the youngest daughter is one of my best friends


Kewl.  Man I just grew up with a fat italian grandmother and then moved to jersey where those things were all over.  I use to eat some different home made versions from local pizza shops as well....they were just as good!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 3, 2006)

OK, I don't know how you all got on this subject, but since I have finally goten my intake under control again, I'm leaving until you are done.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 3, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OK, I don't know how you all got on this subject, but since I have finally goten my intake under control again, I'm leaving until you are done.



Opps sorry.  

Actually how does this look

 NUTRITION FACTS FOR
THE PANZAROTTINI
Serving Size: 1.6 OZS. (46g)
AMOUNT PER SERVING % Daily Value* 
Calories:110    Calories from Fat: 15  
Total Fat 1.5g 2% 
       Saturated Fat 0.5g 3% 
       Trans Fat 0g   
Cholesterol 0mg 0% 
Sodium 370mg 15% 
Total Carbohydrate 19g 6% 
     Dietary Fiber 1g 4% 
     Sugars 0g  
Protein 4g


----------



## Pylon (Mar 3, 2006)

1.6 Oz?  You call that a serving?


----------



## Devlin (Mar 3, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> 1.6 Oz?  You call that a serving?



 They were the snack size.  Here's the meal sized one.

NUTRITION FACTS FOR
THE ORIGINAL PANZAROTTI
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Serving Size: 8.5 OZS. (241g) 
Servings Per Container (when served in box): 6 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

AMOUNT PER SERVING % Daily Value* 
Calories:570    Calories from Fat: 150 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Total Fat 17g 26% 
       Saturated Fat 9g 45% 
       Trans Fat 0g 0%

Cholesterol 35mg 12% 
Sodium 1800mg 75% 
Total Carbohydrate 77g 26% 
     Dietary Fiber 3g 12% 
     Sugars 2g  
Protein 27g


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2006)

funny thing is...when I was stationed in Italy...I was a pasta, calizone, gelato eating pig over there...and never got more than 175lbs...and no, I wasn't doing too much working out...'course that was 10 years ago....damn,..that was a LONG time ago....


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 3, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Kewl. Man I just grew up with a fat italian grandmother and then moved to jersey where those things were all over. I use to eat some different home made versions from local pizza shops as well....they were just as good!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 3, 2006)

Emma: Thanks for the compliment.  You would most certainly not apporve of the pizza roll.

Billie: Thanks for sending those out.  I'll put them to good use and take some pics for you 

Wow, I never knew one food item would cause such a stir.  Yes, they are horrible for you.  Yes, they were good.  Yes, Burner, 20 per box.  And that was one serving for me I'm 50% Italian and my Italian grandmother wouldn't touch them with a ten foot pole.  She nearly had a cardiac arrest when we took her to a restaraunt in St. Louis where they fried ravioli.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 3, 2006)

*Friday - 3/3*

Cardio: 25 minutes on bike, Strength Training - Level 6, Max HR = 146, Avg. HR = 114

Weights: HIT Workout 3 - Legs

Leg Extension: 45# - 16 w/static hold

45 Degree Leg Press: 450# - 11 + 2 Xreps; 270# - 20

Leg Curls: 55# - 8 w/brief static hold

Romanian Deadlift: 160# - 9

Standing Calf Raise: 212.5# - 15 + static hold

Seated Calf Raise: 115# - 14 + static hold

Time: 21:15

Notes: This workout nearly killed me.  I don't know how old Archie is expecting me to squat after leg presses.  I did the leg curls lying down and it was very akward compared to the seated leg curl.  I think I'll go back to seated leg curl next time.  A little disappointed in the leg extension exercise, but this is the first I've tried them.

Diet: 

Meal 1: Shake - 4 oz. skim milk, scoop of protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna, 1/2 Tbs. NPB

Meal 2: Homemade Turkey Wrap: WW totilla, 4 slices turkey, mushrooms, lettuce, light mayo, mustard   1 peach

Meal 3: PWO Shake - 4 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna

Meal 4: 5 oz. strip steak, baked sweet potatoe fries

Meal 5: 3/4 cup 1%CC, 1 Tbs. almond butter

Supplements: 6 Fish Oil Pills, Multi-V


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 3, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Cardio: 25 minutes on bike, Strength Training - Level 6, Max HR = 146, Avg. HR = 114
> 
> Weights: HIT Workout 3 - Legs
> 
> ...



Nice one Boiler ,

Squats after Leg Press ?  Where are they ?


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 3, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice one Boiler ,
> 
> Squats after Leg Press ?  Where are they ?


There supposed to be every other week.  So next week it will be just one set of leg press to failure followed by squats.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 3, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Emma: Thanks for the compliment.  You would most certainly not apporve of the pizza roll.
> 
> Billie: Thanks for sending those out.  I'll put them to good use and take some pics for you
> 
> Wow, I never knew one food item would cause such a stir.  Yes, they are horrible for you.  Yes, they were good.  Yes, Burner, 20 per box.  And that was one serving for me I'm 50% Italian and my Italian grandmother wouldn't touch them with a ten foot pole.  She nearly had a cardiac arrest when we took her to a restaraunt in St. Louis where they fried ravioli.



I feel REAL bad since I by them with 90 in a bag      ( but I only eat 7 at a time )   .... I swear


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 3, 2006)

Nice workout BM!!   Way to hit those wheels


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 3, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> There supposed to be every other week.  So next week it will be just one set of leg press to failure followed by squats.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 3, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Time: 21:15
> 
> Notes: *This workout nearly killed me.*  I don't know how old Archie is expecting me to squat after leg presses.  I did the leg curls lying down and it was very akward compared to the seated leg curl.  I think I'll go back to seated leg curl next time.  A little disappointed in the leg extension exercise, but this is the first I've tried them.



Great workout! I'm not a fan of the lying leg curls since I started the seated ones, but it personal preference for me.


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 3, 2006)

TEAM 	CONF W-L 	TOTAL W-L
Ohio State 	11-4 	22-4
Illinois 	10-5 	24-5
Iowa 	10-5 	21-8
Wisconsin 	9-6 	19-9 
Michigan 	8-7 	18-8
Michigan State 	8-7 	20-9
Indiana 	8-7 	16-10
Penn State 	6-10 	14-13
Minnesota 	5-10 	14-12
Northwestern 	5-10 	13-14
Purdue 	3-12 	9-17 

lol who you goin to watch since Purdue will be at home


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 3, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> lol who you goin to watch since Purdue will be at home


Whoever I think can cover 

Damn, you don't have to tell me Purdue sucks this year.  Not a lot of big wins this year.  Unless you count that one against pisconsin   Just kidding, I always root the Big Ten in the tourney.  Wisconsin is always an interesting under/over play.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 3, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Cardio: 25 minutes on bike, Strength Training - Level 6, Max HR = 146, Avg. HR = 114
> 
> Weights: HIT Workout 3 - Legs
> 
> ...



Looks pretty good...Why the second set of leg presses?  Is it scheduled, or because you only got to 11?  

I like lying curls on an iso machine, but seated is good too.  (Acutally, standing are my fav, but few places have the machine.)


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 3, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Looks pretty good...Why the second set of leg presses?  Is it scheduled, or because you only got to 11?
> 
> I like lying curls on an iso machine, but seated is good too.  (Acutally, standing are my fav, but few places have the machine.)



My program calls for two sets unless its an odd week, where I'll do one set Leg Press and one set Squats.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Mar 4, 2006)

...how are the legs feeling today?


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 4, 2006)

YM: Thanks, I'm going after it.

Billie: Right back at ya.

Burner: Not sore today, but typically it takes a couple days for me.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 4, 2006)

How's the cut going boiler?
Soon to start contest prep and not looking forward to the diet.
Have a great weekend.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 4, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> How's the cut going boiler?
> Soon to start contest prep and not looking forward to the diet.
> Have a great weekend.


Not too bad.  I'm going to Vegas in a week and a half.  Trying to get down to 183 by then.  That's where I was before I had a holdiday, sickness, unmotivated relapse at the beginning of the year.  Weigh in tomorrow.  Hoping for 185 or 186.  Thanks for asking.

Best of wishes on the contest prep.  I'm sure you will do very well!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 4, 2006)

*Saturday - 3/4*

Weights: None

Cardio: Well gang, I decided to join Pylon and Billie in the 5K club this evening.  It didn't start out that way, but I had to bump the speed up on the treadmill to get my hr where I wanted it at about the 12 minute mark.  Was jogging along, watching the hockey game and when I got to 25 minutes I still felt pretty good so I kept on trucking.

Treadmill: 34:15, 5K, Max HR 164, Avg. HR 142

Diet: 

Meal 1: Shake - 4 oz. skim milk, scoop of protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna, 1/2 tbs. NPB. 

Meal 2: Homemade turkey wrap - 4 slices turkey, lettuce, tomato, mushrooms, lo cal ranch, ww tortilla

Meal 3: 6 oz. chicken breast, baked veggies with light italian dressing and asiago cheese, lettuce

Meal 4: 1 cup 1%CC, tomatoes, 1/2 avocado

Snacked on Apple, peach and celery with hummus

Supplements: 6 fish oil pills, multi-v


----------



## KentDog (Mar 4, 2006)

Good work on the 5k! I can't even remember the last time I ran over 3 miles. I'm not even sure I could do it since I haven't done any real cardio in months. About your previous workout: Do you always do cardio before weights? I prefer to do it after weights since cardio always takes a lot out of me. I don't think I could do cardio before a leg day. By the way, I too prefer the seated leg curls over the lying leg curls. I find it harder to get a good "squeeze" with the lying leg curls.

Whenever I read your meals, I get hungry. I would like very much to go to the grocery store right now and buy some tortillas, lettuce, tomatoes, onions and cheese so I can make myself a chicken wrap. I am a huge fan of wraps; I'm pretty sure I get one every time I eat at the Memorial Union dining center here.

Have fun in Vegas!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 4, 2006)

NICE time on that 5k...WOW!


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 4, 2006)

running you are crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! didnt you do legs yesterday?


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 4, 2006)

Kent, thanks.  Good to see you around again.  I don't normally do cardio before legs, but I skipped the day before, so I made it up then.  Wraps are good .  Vegas is going to be a blast!

B: Just trying to keep up with you How'd the night out with hubby go.  Did you get your seafood fix?

Wantitbad: Yeah, I did.  But I don't usually get sore until 2 or 3 days after I lift.  Ironically, I didn't get sore from any of the other HIT workouts this week   Sure felt like I was working hard enough and pushing everything to failure.


----------



## KentDog (Mar 4, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Kent, thanks.  Good to see you around again.  I don't normally do cardio before legs, but I skipped the day before, so I made it up then.  Wraps are good .  Vegas is going to be a blast!


Thanks, boilermaker. I have been slacking off when it comes to journaling lately, and have been trying to keep myself busy with other things besides IM it seems (like studying ). I know all about skipping workouts, good to hear you made up for it, I should learn from you! You are going to have a hard time NOT having a blast in Vegas, I'm jealous. Oh, and about the wraps.. look what you made me do: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=1284614#post1284614 -- damn late night cravings!

*Edited*: Actually, it may be best if you didn't click the link.. I just remembered you were cutting! Ok, well.. click at your own risk. Going to be hard not to now that I've made you curious .


----------



## Devlin (Mar 5, 2006)

Welcome to the 5k club   Fantastic time   I got a lot of work to do to catch up to you, BIllie, and Pylon


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 5, 2006)

5K, huh?


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 5, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Wantitbad: Yeah, I did.  But I don't usually get sore until 2 or 3 days after I lift.  Ironically*, I didn't get sore from any of the other HIT workouts this week   Sure felt like I was working hard enough and pushing everything to failure*.



Now, now, soreness is not a good measure of a successful workout.  But then again, HIT doesn't hurt me the way a high volume w/o does.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 5, 2006)

Weigh in day: 186.5   still a chance to hit 183 by March 15.

Kentdog:  That is a lot of cals, man!

Devlin: I have no doubt you could step on the track and do it today

Nuke: Yeah, I know soreness isn't a good indicator.  I kind of like DOMS though, lets you know what you did a couple days ago!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 5, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Weigh in day: 186.5   still a chance to hit 183 by March 15.
> 
> Kentdog:  That is a lot of cals, man!
> 
> ...



 Not with the way I'm coughing right now.  Maybe once I'm all better


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 5, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Weigh in day: 186.5   still a chance to hit 183 by March 15.


 WOO HOO! 186.5 is fantastic Steve!  Congratulations! That means your new workouts and diet stratergies are working for you!! 


Good work on the 5k too!  You are getting really fit!! It is a good feeling when you finish a run like this - 'runners high'!! 

Oh - How was the ankle/shin with the run? And while we are talking of injuries - how is that shoulder treating you? Any serious pain at the moment? How did you fit it copes with the HIT?

Hope you had a great Sunday!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 5, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Weigh in day: 186.5   still a chance to hit 183 by March 15.



Very do-able


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 5, 2006)

Brother Boiler, GREAT w/o my Friend!!! If you want, you can just completely alternate Squats and Leg Presses, ex:
Week 1 - Leg Presses x 2
Week 2 - Squats x 2
Alternate etc.
Thats up to you my Friend, you seem to have really taken to this program!!! Good Stuff!!!
I'm very saddened by the fact that you won't be at my show, I was really looking forward to meet you!!! Maybe they will do it the 24th instead, I am seriously depressed!!! There will be more though my Friend, I promise you that!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 5, 2006)

TT and GW: Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 5, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> WOO HOO! 186.5 is fantastic Steve!  Congratulations! That means your new workouts and diet stratergies are working for you!!
> 
> 
> Good work on the 5k too!  You are getting really fit!! It is a good feeling when you finish a run like this - 'runners high'!!
> ...


Emma, Thanks!  I'm liking HIT and I think cutting back to 5 meals a day instead of 6 helps me from keeping going over cals regularly.

Runners high  Still hate running.  The feeling of accomplishment was nice when I was done though.

My ankle/shin is different each time I run, but better overall.  Some days it bugs me more than others, but overall it is better.

Shoulder is about the same I think.  I haven't done any overhead pressing but I can feel it when I put my left arm behind my back and roll the shoulder forward.  Also, sometimes I get a little twinge over my left collarbone when I'm doing day to day stuff or loading a plate.

Had a great Sunday.  Had a big "refeed" with lots of junk.  Back to the straight and narrow tomorrow.  Hope you had a nice weekend.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 5, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Boiler, GREAT w/o my Friend!!! If you want, you can just completely alternate Squats and Leg Presses, ex:
> Week 1 - Leg Presses x 2
> Week 2 - Squats x 2
> Alternate etc.
> ...


Well guess what Archie.  My wife just got home and we talked about things and the 17th might just work out better than May after all.  A friend she was really wanting to see was going to be in Florida in May, so I was going to travel by myself.  Now, she wants to go that weekend with me.  We would just have to get up early Sunday and drive to my parents house in GR to celebrate Father's Day and his Birthday. 

I really like the HIT program.  I know I'm not supposed to judge a workout by the DOMS that follow, but I find it strange that I have none.  Not even after legs, which usually hurts me for a few days .  I know I'm working at it as hard as I can and I think that alternating squats and leg press is a good idea.  Especially because they take the longest to set up and break down.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 5, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> *Well guess what Archie.  My wife just got home and we talked about things and the 17th might just work out better than May after all.*  A friend she was really wanting to see was going to be in Florida in May, so I was going to travel by myself.  Now, she wants to go that weekend with me.  We would just have to get up early Sunday and drive to my parents house in GR to celebrate Father's Day and his Birthday.
> 
> I really like the HIT program.  I know I'm not supposed to judge a workout by the DOMS that follow, but I find it strange that I have none.  Not even after legs, which usually hurts me for a few days .  I know I'm working at it as hard as I can and I think that alternating squats and leg press is a good idea.  Especially because they take the longest to set up and break down.


Awesome!!! I'm so happy now, I honestly was depressed, I am really looking forward to meeting you!!! Will you be getting an early flight outta here then Sunday??? My division "35-39" will be over failry soon, and we can leave and get a bit to eat with everyone!!! I sure hope it does work out for you to make it!!!
Glad you like the HIT program, I'm sure you are working it hard my Friend, I'm proud of you (Not that I'm important) Just was saying your doing Great imo!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 5, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Had a great Sunday.  Had a big "refeed" with lots of junk.  Back to the straight and narrow tomorrow.



  You and me both, boiler.  Appetite was out of this world today.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 5, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Not too bad.  I'm going to Vegas in a week and a half.  Trying to get down to 183 by then.  That's where I was before I had a holdiday, sickness, unmotivated relapse at the beginning of the year.  Weigh in tomorrow.  Hoping for 185 or 186.  Thanks for asking.
> 
> Best of wishes on the contest prep.  I'm sure you will do very well!



Woohoo Vegas... you lucky thing!!!
Congrats on the weigh in... I'm sure you'll hit 183lbs in time!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 5, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> You and me both, boiler. Appetite was out of this world today.


 
me three....we ate Mexican today, and chicken strips, and icecream


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 6, 2006)

Archie: Glad it works out, myself!  We're actually looking at catching a flight in on Friday afternoon and out on Monday evening.  Then I can do some work down there on Friday and Monday.  

TT and Billie: The hunger bug was strong on Sunday, and I fed it. 

BC: Vegas should be a great time! Looking forward to it.  Thanks.


Well, I'm off to Detroit to do some work and then I'll HIT the gym on the way home.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 6, 2006)

'morning!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 6, 2006)

*Monday - 3/6*

Cardio: 8 min warmup walk on treadmill

Weights: HIT Workout 1 - Push

Warmup with 2 sets light dips and stretching

Cable Crossovers: 5 Plates - 11 w/15 count sh (up 2 reps and sh time)

Flat BB Bench: 145# - 7.5 (pinned ); 135# - 4 (dropped 10#, up 4.5 reps on initial, down 1 rep on ds)

Pushups: 17 (up 2 reps)

DB Lateral Raise: 15# - 7; 10# - 6 + 2 xreps (Up one rep on set 1, up 2 xreps on ds)

Face Pulls: 42# - 12 + 4 xreps w/10 count sh on last rep (new exercise)

Tricep Cable Pushdowns: 90# - 7; 60# - 8 (up 10# on initial set, down 2.5 reps on ds)

Dips: BW - 5; -22# - 4 + 2 xreps (up 2 reps on initial)

Time: 16:00

Notes: I think I need to bite the bullet and go lower on bench and create more seperation in the dropset.  Nobody helped me either, Dev .  Otherewise, pretty good.  Arch, should I move face pulls to pull day and add another shoulder exercise or should I leave as is?

Diet:

Meal 1: Shake - 4 oz. skim milk, 1 scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna, 1/2 tbs. NPB

Meal 2: 6 oz. chicken breast wrapped in ww tortilla

Meal 3: PWO Shake - 4 oz. skim milk, 1 scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup mixed berries

Meal 4: 2 cups Shrimp/Salmon/Veggie Gumbo with 1/4 avocado

Meal 5: 2 cups Shrimp/Salmon/Veggie Gumbo with 1/4 avocado

Supplements: 6 fish oil pills, multi-v


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 6, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> 'morning!


'evening!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 6, 2006)

It's great being pinned by the bar with no help isn't it  It's not fun, but next time you get close to being pinned the flash back gives one the power to get the bar up one last time.  

Great job on the workout.  How long did it take?


----------



## Pylon (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice w/out, Boiler!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 6, 2006)

Great w/o Brother Boiler!!! I would just leave it, since you can't do any presses, unless you can do the lateral machines, or did you have another exercise in mind??? Your doin excellent imo!!! Can't believe no-one helped you, thats just wrong, maybe try the smith machine, or Hammer equipment or DB's, that way you can reach failure safely, ya know?!!?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice wo Boiler !  First time being pinned ?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 6, 2006)

If you're trying to increase your bench press, you should do them before the crossovers.  If you're doing a pre-exhaust, then leave it as is.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 6, 2006)

Good lookin w/o there bud!  Everyone gets pinned at least once...good learning experience LOL.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 6, 2006)

Isn't it awful when no one will help a pretty face in the gym????

Nice looking workout Boiler, even if you did get pinned...everything else looks good!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2006)

when I got pinned....it was a couple minutes before some guy walked past.
"um..hey bud...little help here, please?"
< notes from self: Cannot roll the bar towards your face when on the decline bench press. Your neck gets in the way..>


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 7, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Weights: HIT Workout 1 - Push
> 
> Flat BB Bench: 145# - 7.5 (pinned ); 135# - 4 (dropped 10#, up 4.5 reps on initial, down 1 rep on ds)




I hate it when that happens!!  Did anyone step in and help or did you have to roll the bar off you? 



> Time: 16:00


Geezz - It takes me longer to do my first two exercises than it takes to do your entire workout! 


Hope you had a good day Steve? How is work going?


----------



## Pylon (Mar 7, 2006)

At least you didn't get pinned working out alone in your basement.  That will put you off heavy weights for quite a while....not that I've done it or anything....


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 7, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> At least you didn't get pinned working out alone in your basement.  That will put you off heavy weights for quite a while....not that I've done it or anything....


  I think everyone has, thats kinda a "Right To Passage" so to speak!!! 

How goes it BRother Boiler???


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 7, 2006)

Long day today.  Went to an HTST one day school at Michigan State University.  Only Emma-Leigh might find this interesting .  

So much for not getting sore from this type of workout.  I'm feeling lots of pain today from yesterdays push day.  Even in my lats and bis, I guess that's from the face pulls.  My chest is sore right up to the collarbone .

As for getting pinned.  No, nobody offered to help.  Don't know if anyone saw, and I didn't ask.  I actually had the right side racked, but couldn't get the left side locked out and racked.  So I rolled it to my abs, tilted the bar to the ground on one side, removed the weight for my dropsed, deadlifted it back to the rack and did my next set right away.

Hope you all had a great day!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 7, 2006)

Ahhhhhh, the DOMS strikes again!!! Good Stuff BRother Boiler!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 7, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> So much for not getting sore from this type of workout.  I'm feeling lots of pain today from yesterdays push day.  Even in my lats and bis, I guess that's from the face pulls.  *My chest is sore right up to the collarbone* .



I must be a masochist...I love when my chest is sore like that.  Tells me I did good


----------



## Pylon (Mar 7, 2006)

I concur.  That and when it is really sore right up the middle.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 7, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I concur.  That and when it is really sore right up the middle.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks like you are up on most of your sets 

PS - Getting pinned sucks


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 8, 2006)

I dont know why any of you guys like DOMS!  My entire body is KILLING
me from my damn workouts and the circuit all combined into one....its not fun at ALL!

Glad to hear your ok bud!  Keep your head up gym time is right around the corner


----------



## Pylon (Mar 8, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I dont know why any of you guys like DOMS!  My entire body is KILLING
> me from my damn workouts and the circuit all combined into one....its not fun at ALL!



Liar.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 8, 2006)

( . ) ( . )













gotcha....


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 8, 2006)

tease...


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 8, 2006)

Woo Hoo, just paid off my wife's car.  Now I have zero car payments!!!!!

I just have to keep beating her down every time she asks about getting a new car.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 8, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> ( . ) ( . )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't take it anymore, I'm going to the gym.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 8, 2006)

to look at boobies? good man!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 8, 2006)

Just don't touch yourself in public!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Woo Hoo, just paid off my wife's car.  Now I have zero car payments!!!!!
> 
> I just have to keep beating her down every time she asks about getting a new car.


  Congrats Brother Boiler, looking forward to your w/o my Friend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 8, 2006)

*Wednesday - 3/8*

Cardio: 8 Minutes warmup on bike

Weights: HIT Workout 2 - Pull

Warmup: 2 light sets of straight arm pulldowns

Straight Arm Pushdowns: 130# - 11; 90# - 13 (Up 20#)

Assisted Pullups: -52# - 9; -88# - 8 (up 3 reps on initial, up 1.5 reps on ds)

HS High Rows: 160# - 9 +3 xreps (up 2.5 reps + 3 xreps)

HS Rows: 150# - 13 + 2 xreps (dropped 10# to improve rom)

BB Curls: 60# - 9.5, 40# - 14 (up 2.5 reps on initial, 3.5 reps on ds)

Cable Hammer Curls: 50# - 8 (up 10# but used a rope this time instead of bar and was more comfortable)

Time: 12:30

Notes: Felt great today.  Up on most everything.

Diet: 

Meal 1: 2 cups Shrimp/Salmon/Veggie Gumbo

Meal 2: 2 cups Shrimp/Salmon/Veggie Gumbo

Meal 3: PWO Shake - 4 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup mixed berries

Meal 4: Broiled Chicken Breast, 1 cup sweet potatoes, salad w/light ranch

Meal 5: Cup of 1%CC with 1/4 avocado and tomatoes, balsamic vinegar

Supplements: 6 Fish Oil Pills, Multi-V


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2006)

AWESOME w/o BRother Boiler!!! Good Stuff goin on my Friend!!! Those Rope/Hammer curls really HIT them Bi's don't they!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 8, 2006)

Good going, boiler.   It looks like you're getting the hang of HIT.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 8, 2006)

Congrats on all the increases


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 8, 2006)

Great job Boiler ! Gotta love a wo with lots of increases


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 8, 2006)

Archie: Thanks, the rope hammers are great!!

TT: Yep, I'm sure liking the time frame it takes to do the workouts and seeing some progress is always good.

Devlin: Thanks.  You rest up and get better.

GW: Thank you, I see you are getting revved up over in your journal.  I hope you like HIT.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 8, 2006)

Heya bud great lookij workout...and a nice and clean diet to boot!  I have been working on cleaning my diet up as well....cutting alot of crap out.  Man it aint easy


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 9, 2006)

Another workout with a lot of increases......Nice going BM!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 9, 2006)

on the workout AND meals...the gumbo sounds yummy!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 9, 2006)

The w/out looks good, but gumbo for breakfast?


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 9, 2006)

Deadbolt:Thanks, no it isn't easy to eat all clean stuff.  I really struggle with dressings and sauces as my weakness.

YM: Thanks, man. I'm really liking HIT

Billie: Your pictures look great I'm glad to see you having so much success.  Keep up the good work.  I appreciate the compliment.

Pylon: Heck yeah, if its ready to eat, I'm ready to eat it


----------



## KentDog (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey, nice work on the increase in weight for your last workout. It's good to hear the only exercise you dropped weight on was to improve your form/ROM.

Reading your diet reminds me I need to get some more veggies in myself.

How do you like your PWO shake? I haven't tried one with mixed berries before, although I have used strawberries and that was pretty fantastic. Have you tried banana in place of the berries? That is pretty close to what I do for my PWO shake now. Just curious as to how it compares.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 10, 2006)

KentDog said:
			
		

> Hey, nice work on the increase in weight for your last workout. It's good to hear the only exercise you dropped weight on was to improve your form/ROM.
> 
> Reading your diet reminds me I need to get some more veggies in myself.
> 
> How do you like your PWO shake? I haven't tried one with mixed berries before, although I have used strawberries and that was pretty fantastic. Have you tried banana in place of the berries? That is pretty close to what I do for my PWO shake now. Just curious as to how it compares.


Thanks for the good words on the workout, Kent.

Truthfully, I like it better with banannas.  I do this about half the time.  More if I can get away with it.  It's kind of a matter of supply and demand.  Demand being that my kid likes banannas and if were low I go tap into the 3# berry blend in the freezer.  The berry shake tastes great, but you have to deal with the seeds.  And I had to deal with a bout of dyverticulitis a few months ago, so, I prefer the banannas because seeds aren't good for that condition.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 10, 2006)

Bummer news.  I'm missing a gym day.  Legs.  My kid has been home 3 days in a row with the tummy flu and now my wife has it.  She was home from work all day   I'm keeping my distance, but have to take care of duties.  Hopefully, tomorrow I can get the workout caught up and go to my favorite show in Detroit.  The home and garden show at Ford Field!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 12, 2006)

It's still sick bay at my household.  And my wife had to go to a wedding shower today.  So, I won't be able to get to the gym until tomorrow.  Work is going to be two really long days Monday and Tuesday and Wednesday morning will be a 6 a.m. first call so I can get home in time to get to the airport for my flight.  Planning this.  Workout at 5:30 a.m. Monday and Tuesday.  Maybe Wednesday morning before my flight.  This would be three days in a row, though.  Maybe do push Monday, legs Tuesday and pull Wednesday.  Is this too much?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> It's still sick bay at my household.  And my wife had to go to a wedding shower today.  So, I won't be able to get to the gym until tomorrow.  Work is going to be two really long days Monday and Tuesday and Wednesday morning will be a 6 a.m. first call so I can get home in time to get to the airport for my flight.  Planning this.  Workout at 5:30 a.m. Monday and Tuesday.  Maybe Wednesday morning before my flight.  This would be three days in a row, though.  Maybe do push Monday, legs Tuesday and pull Wednesday.  Is this too much?


Sorry things are goin so bad for you right now Brother Boiler, hope everyone gets better QUICKLY for you my Friend!!! Since it's gonna be a hectic week for you anyway, I wouldn't suggest doing 3 days back to back to back!!! You might be trying to fight getting sick yourself and just don't know it yet, and HITting it will decrease your immunity system greatly, so I would highly suggest waiting, and maybe doing a Mon,Tues, and Friday this week since you have to do a back to back this time!!! Just my 2 cents my Friend, hope it ALL works out for you!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 12, 2006)

So Arch, would I be better off doing a monday, wednesday split this week and then back to normal next week with Mon, Wed, Friday?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> So Arch, would I be better off doing a monday, wednesday split this week and then back to normal next week with Mon, Wed, Friday?


  Defiantly, I would work it like this :
Monday - Chest/Back
Wednesday - Legs
That way you HIT your BIG muscle groups you know!!!
The smaller groups will be worked plenty enough doing the larger groups!!! And then pick right back up next week where you left off, and I wouldn't be suprised if the time off improved some of your smaller lifts too!!!
Hope that makes sense???


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 12, 2006)

So you think I should combine Moday into a Push/Pull day and do legs on Wednesday?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> So you think I should combine Moday into a *Push/Pull *day and do legs on Wednesday?


Monday - Chest/Back *Push/Pull*
Wednesday - Legs


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2006)

You might even like that split better, let me know, you can always do a split like this:
M-Chest/Back
W-Delts/Arms
F-Legs/Abs


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 12, 2006)

Friday won't work because I'll be in Las Vegas.  I could go with good intentions, but the reality is that other than cardio, Thursday thru Sunday probably won't involve wieghts.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Friday won't work because I'll be in Las Vegas.  I could go with good intentions, but the reality is that other than cardio, Thursday thru Sunday probably won't involve wieghts.


I know, I was meaning when you get back my Friend!!! Hope the family gets better soon Brother Boiler!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 12, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Monday - Chest/Back *Push/Pull*
> Wednesday - Legs



I think this would be the best option for you boiler.  Missing an arm workout for one week won't be the end of the world.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 12, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I think this would be the best option for you boiler.  Missing an arm workout for one week won't be the end of the world.


Why do I have to miss anything.  I think one set of bi and tri each would be fine.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Why do I have to miss anything.  I think one set of bi and tri each would be fine.


  True my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 12, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Why do I have to miss anything.



 Did you ever think there would come a day you would say that about working out? I think it is fantastic that you want to hit everything this week regardless of the time limitations.  I know you will figure out a way to do it 

Opps almost forgot, I will be at a farm tomorrow that should be able to give me some insight to Derby picks. Will post what I find out tomorrow night.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 12, 2006)

How are the wife/boy today?? Are you taking plenty of vitamins too??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 13, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Why do I have to miss anything.



Where are you staying again?  Isn't there a gym?   There is a gym in The Venetian and I plan on taking my workout gear and working out at least 2 days while I'm there.  You can come workout with me!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 13, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Where are you staying again?  Isn't there a gym?   There is a gym in The Venetian and I plan on taking my workout gear and working out at least 2 days while I'm there.  You can come workout with me!



Now there's an offer you can't refuse, boiler.


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 13, 2006)

Viva Las Vegas!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 13, 2006)

Super long day at work!!!!!!!!!!!!  Trying to get all my stuff done before I leave on Wednesday.  I couldn't go work out this morning because the weather sucked and I had to make sure I left early enough to get across the state for my first appointment.  I'll be going at 8 tonight.

Dev: A year ago I would have laughed if I read those comments about not blowing off working out.  Can't wait for that horse pick.  The most important thing is to make sure we get a horse that actually makes it to the starting gate in the derby.  No refunds on future wagers.

Billie: the kid (see what I did there?) is back to normal.  My wife is pretty wiped out, but not sick anymore.  Multi-V's for me.

Missfit:  I'm staying at the Frontier Hotel.  Wow, an IM buddy, workout partner and advertising guru all rolled into one.  It's like having my own personal hostess, like on that show "Vegas" 

Trips: You got that right.  I better bring my HR Monitor 

Nuke: Where you been?  Good to hear from you.


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 13, 2006)

I've been....you know I'm not sure.  Check my journal for that answer.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 13, 2006)

Boiler I posted some picks for you in my journal.  Also here is a link to check out some free info on the "contenders" in the Derby http://www.kentuckyderby.com/2006/and also the Oaks the day before the Derby http://www.kentuckyoaks.com.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 13, 2006)

*Monday - 2/13*

Cardio: 8 minutes warmup on bike

Weights: HIT Combination of Workout 1 and Workout 2

Warmup: 2 light sets of dips

Cable Crossovers: 5 Plates - 12 w/10 count static hold (up 3 reps)

Flat BB Bench: 145# - 8; 125# - 8 (up one rep on initial, dropped 10 lbs. on ds to get better rep range)

DB Lateral Raises: 15# - 9; 10# - 8 (up 3 reps on intial, up one rep on ds)

Face Pulls: 55# - 9 + 3 xreps (up 12.5#)

Tricep Cable Pushdowns: 90# - 8, 60# - 9 (up 1 rep on initial, up one rep on ds)

Dips: BW - 5; -22# - 5 + 3 xreps (same on initial, down one rep on ds)

Straight Arm Push Downs: 140# - 7 (up 10#, but sloppy form)

Assisted Chinups: -52# - 10; -88# - 7 (up one rep on initial, down one rep on ds)

HS ISO Row: 160# - 10 (up 2 reps, but didn't do high rows prior on this wo)

BB Curls: 60# - 6 + 3 xreps (down 3 reps, pretty tired by this point)

Time: 25:45

Notes: Up a couple reps on most stuff, a few pounds on others and dropped a couple reps in some spots.  Bench is only disappointment, though I did get the rep that pinned me last time. Just not seeing much improvement in the chest part.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice wo Boiler,

Is this a new wo or just trying to make up for lost time ?  What are your goals on bench ? You seem to be disappointed in them the last couple of times.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 13, 2006)

GW, no it's not a new workout.  Just consolidating push/pull to one day so I can do legs Wed. because I'm heading to Las Vegas and will most likely not lift again until next Monday.

Longer term, I'd like to get to 200# on bench.  Short term, I just want to see some improvement.  I'm really not good at this lift.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 13, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> GW, no it's not a new workout.  Just consolidating push/pull to one day so I can do legs Wed. because I'm heading to Las Vegas and will most likely not lift again until next Monday.
> 
> Longer term, I'd like to get to 200# on bench.  Short term, I just want to see some improvement.  I'm really not good at this lift.



What were you getting on bench pre-HIT ?  How does the cadence from your previous wo compare to what you are doing now ?


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 13, 2006)

I haven't been following the 3-0-3 cadence yet.  Just lifting at a nice controlled pace.  I think I was doing 155 for reps before on a normal cadence.  I'd have to drop the weight way down for 3-0-3, and it's already low enough.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 13, 2006)

Heya bud glad I got in here before you took off!

Lookin good thus far...workouts look solid!!  Keep up the good work!

Have a good time in vegas bud!


----------



## KentDog (Mar 13, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the diverticulitis, hope you are not having any digestion problems now. I am not a huge fan of seeds myself, I always dump the last gulp of seeds when I make shakes with strawberries.

Glad to hear your wife and son are feeling better, and also glad to hear you got that workout in tonight after not making it this morning. Looks like another good workout, you seem to be increasing the weight and reps lately. Don't be too bummed about the bench when the rest of your numbers are going up. Have you considered doing bench first instead of doing dips and cable crossovers? It's a core lift and should take a lot out of you, you don't want to do too much beforehand. But if you do decide to keep the order of things as it is, make sure you give yourself enough of a break period before going onto bench. Personally, dips take too much out of me (tris mostly) and I wouldn't even do them for warmup beforehand because I could see it fatiguing my arms and chest somewhat, therefore hindering the bench sets; I would just stick to a light warmup set of bench press before doing the working sets. Curls, it's normal to be dead at the end of a workout (in fact that's what I shoot for ) so don't sweat the numbers on those either. Good to see you're doing well; bet you're pumped about Vegas.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 14, 2006)

awsome workout Steve...hope you have a great time in Vegas...and don't forget picures!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2006)

Great w/o BRother Boiler, keep at it, you'll be suprised how fast your Bench goes up, stay TRUE to Form, and just let her Roll!!! Lookin really good my Friend, keep your chin up and heart light!!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 14, 2006)

Your workout is looking good to me Steve! Don't be too hard on yourself with your bench... You will probably find that your shoulder issues are hindering things here.. 

How are you doing your bench? Powerlifting style or BB style? 

Also - if you really want to improve - you should identify where you are failing (off the chest? during lock out?) and then focus on working through these sticking points (eg: if you are failing off the chest then look to improving anterior delt and lat strength - as these are both involved in the initial 'thrust'.... If you are having problems with lock out then it is more likely a triceps thing... ).

Anyway...    that is enough blabber from me...

I hope you have a good time away - It sounds like you need a holiday so I hope it at least gives you some 'down time' to enjoy the sites and sounds?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 14, 2006)

aloha, Steve!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 15, 2006)

Well, I've been super duper busy with trying to wrap everything up for work before I leave this afternoon for Vegas.  Sorry I haven't gotten around to everyone the past couple of days.

Deadbolt: Thanks for the encouragement.  Vegas should be a great time

Kentdog:  Divertic is a thing of the past, I hope.  My HIT program calls for the cable crosses first as a pre-exhaust for the chest.  I'll keep working on the bench and I am pumped for Vegas 

Billie: Thanks, I'm sure Vegas will be fun.  I'll try and get Missfit to pose with me 

Archie: Thanks for all the help and support!!  I'm liking the program.

Emma:  I'll work on the benching form things when I get back.  Have a great time at the wedding.  Don't forget to let your hair down a little, girl!!!

Burner: Hello, bud.  I still owe you some stuff.  I'll get it to you as soon as I can.  Just ran out of time this week.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 15, 2006)

*Wednesday - March 15*

Cardio: 8 minutes warmup on bike.

Weights: HIT Workout 3 - Legs

Leg Extension: 60# - 12 w/static hold (up 15#)

45 Degree Leg Press: 450# - 12 + 2 xreps; 270# - 20 (up one rep on initial, same on ds, forgot to up weight on ds)

Seated Leg Curls: 70# - 13 w/static hold (did seated this time instead of lying, so no reference)

Romanian Deadlift: 160# - 12 (up 3 reps)

Standing Calf Raise: 212.5# - 15 w/static hold (same)

Seated Calf Raise: 115# - 13 w/static hold (down 1 rep)

Time: 23 min

Notes: Went to gym at 5:30.  It was busier than I expected.  Was supposed to do squats but cage was tied up with people actually doing squats!  So I did 45 degree leg press again.  Stuck on calf raises.  

Off to Vegas.  Will try and do cardio out there.  No weights until Monday!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 15, 2006)

Have a great time, BM!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2006)

Excellent w/o BRother Boiler!!! You seem to be responding pretty well, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 15, 2006)

Nice wo Boiler,

Have a great vacation


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 15, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Longer term, I'd like to get to 200# on bench.  Short term, I just want to see some improvement.  I'm really not good at this lift.



If you're serious about increasing benching strength, move it to the beginning of the workout, and find out where the weak point is.

Enjoy Vegas (as if I have to tell you _that_).


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 15, 2006)

hey Steve! Hope ya enjoy your Vacation , hahah Vegas. Gotta go there some day!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 15, 2006)

Have a safe and fun trip.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 16, 2006)

nice leg workout!!! you'll be feeling it for sure!  Have enough fun for me too


----------



## KentDog (Mar 18, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Kentdog:  Divertic is a thing of the past, I hope.  My HIT program calls for the cable crosses first as a pre-exhaust for the chest.  I'll keep working on the bench and I am pumped for Vegas


200# is definitely doable for bench. If you keep with the cable crosses before don't knock yourself about the #s you get benching afterwards since you are not at 100%.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 19, 2006)

Hello people.  Made it home late last night.  About 2 a.m. I think.  Had a great time.  Didn't bring home much cash.  Back to the workouts tomorrow.  I guess I should consider benching before cable crosses.  I think I'll let Archie make the call on that one since he is the last word on HIT!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hello people.  Made it home late last night.  About 2 a.m. I think.  Had a great time.  Didn't bring home much cash.  Back to the workouts tomorrow.  I guess I should consider benching before cable crosses.  I think I'll let Archie make the call on that one since he is the last word on HIT!!


Glad you had a Great time and made it home safely!!!Thats up to you my Friend, but if you want to get your bench up, do it first for a 4 week cycle, then go back to Pre-Exhaust!!! THats the cool thing about HIT, you can dial it in anyway you like!!! It will grow with you if you let it!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 19, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> It will grow with you if you let it!!!


sounds kind of like that line in the movie:
"If you build it, they will come"

---If u bench it, you will grow...


----------



## Devlin (Mar 19, 2006)

Welcome home.  Glad you had a great trip.  Sorry you didn't bring bags of cash home, but atleast you had fun.  Did you get to place the early wagers?


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey, Dev.  Nope, no early wager this year.  They didn't offer it at any of the hotel/casinos I was in.  I looked the first couple of days, but just couldn't find it.  I was going to walk over to the Imperial Palace on Saturday, because I know they have it.  But, I was running low on cash and motivation at that point.  Thanks for getting me some options, though.  I'll try and stop at the track up here and see if they have a sheet.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 19, 2006)

It was not a problem.  Actually it was kind of funny, I asked my contact if he had anything in the Derby and when he said no, I asked him who he liked.  That led to a 10-15 minute conversation on his picks for the Derby  It was all good.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 19, 2006)

ahem.............pics???????????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 20, 2006)

No pics, I was an idiot and left my phone at my casa!  So, therefore, didn't get Steve's message until Sat. night when I got back home.

So, now I'm the idiot apologizing profusely!!!!  Hope I can make it up to you boiler???


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2006)

<this is Boiler Maker, hacked into Burners profile>
You could post pics....

<remember: this is BOILERMAKER...NOT....BURNER>


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 20, 2006)

Welcome back Steve!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2006)

Looking forward to your w/o my Friend!!! How did you like the Upper/Lower split you did last week?
It's official my Friend.........................June 17th!!! Heres the link, hope you can still make it!!!
http://www.thecaveman.com/show.htm


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 20, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Looking forward to your w/o my Friend!!! How did you like the Upper/Lower split you did last week?
> It's official my Friend.........................June 17th!!! Heres the link, hope you can still make it!!!
> http://www.thecaveman.com/show.htm


It served its purpose, but I'm going to go back to my 3 day split again now that I have the time.  It will have to be Tues/Thurs/Sat this week.  Alot of catching up to do today.

That's great news about your show.  I'm definitely trying to work out the details, bud!!!!

Emma:  Still waiting for a response from the proffessor that gave the HTST course.  I'm hoping he'll email me the powerpoint presentation.  Otherwise, I'll have to copy the highlights for you and send it by snail mail.

Fitgirl: I'll get over it.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 20, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> No pics, I was an idiot and left my phone at my casa! So, therefore, didn't get Steve's message until Sat. night when I got back home.
> 
> So, now I'm the idiot apologizing profusely!!!!  Hope I can make it up to you boiler???



May I say this on an unrelated note?... Holy shit fitgirl, you look amazing in your ava .


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks Sean...unfortunately, that was about a year ago and now I'm working to get back down to that!  

Steve -- I'm so sorry!  I hope you can forgive me!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 21, 2006)

*Tuesday - 3/21*

Cardio: 8 minutes warmup on bike

Weights: HIT Workout 1 - Push

Flat BB Bench: 145# - 9; 125# - 10 + 3 Xreps (Up a couple reps on initial and ds, but did this first in order this time)

Cable Crossovers: 5 Plates - 9 w/6 count static hold (down 3 reps)

Pushups: 21 (up 4 reps)

DB Lateral Raise: 15# - 6; 10# - 6 + 2 Xreps (down 3 reps on initial, 2 on ds)

Face Pulls: 57.5# - 10 + 2 xreps w/6 count static hold (up 2.5#, 1 rep)

Tricep Cable Pushdowns: 100# - 17; 110# - 8 (no reference here since it was a different cable than I usually use)

Dips: BW - 4; -22# - 3 + 3 Xreps (down 1 rep on initial, 1 rep on ds)

Time: 19 minutes

Notes: Didn't feel good at all about this workout.  Down on several things, not up much on others.  Didn't feel too good when I got to gym.  Didn't feel too good about workout when I left.  I need to can the bench and find someting else.  It puts me in a negative frame of mind.  Either back to DB's or maybe Hammer Strength wide bench.

Diet: Sucked


----------



## Pylon (Mar 21, 2006)

Heya Steve, sounds like the trip was a blast!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey, Py.  It's hard not to have a good time out there.  Speaking of trips, booked my tickets for Archie Mania tonight.  I'm officially in


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey Boiler,
sounds like maybe you need a new chest exercise or two. Db bench would bring in more auxuillary muscles ,  maybe if they were stronger your BB bench would go up ?  Just trying to sound smart  
But like Trip said somewhere , figure out what point in the lift is slowing down your progress and work on that for awhile.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 21, 2006)

GW, I hear you on that one.  I hate starting off with something like that because it puts me in a bad mood for the rest of the workout.  I'm thinking of doing a good set of db presses and then following that with a machine press so I can really push myself to complete failure without having to worry about dropping anything on me.  Then maybe follow that up with peck deck so I won't be able to cheat as much as with cable crosses.  Sound like a good plan.  I'm kind of confused.

On Trip's note, I seem to get stuck right in the middle of the press.  Don't know what that indicates.

BTW, you do sound pretty dang smart


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 21, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> GW, I hear you on that one.  I hate starting off with something like that because it puts me in a bad mood for the rest of the workout.  I'm thinking of doing a good set of db presses and then following that with a machine press so I can really push myself to complete failure without having to worry about dropping anything on me.  Then maybe follow that up with peck deck so I won't be able to cheat as much as with cable crosses.  Sound like a good plan.  I'm kind of confused.
> 
> On Trip's note, I seem to get stuck right in the middle of the press.  Don't know what that indicates.
> 
> BTW, you do sound pretty dang smart


Sounds like a good idea bud...almost sounds like your tri's are giving way once you get to the top of the motion.

Glad ya had a great trip to LV my man!

How much is everything for the comp?  Hotel-airfair-etc etc?


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 21, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good idea bud...almost sounds like your tri's are giving way once you get to the top of the motion.
> 
> Glad ya had a great trip to LV my man!
> 
> How much is everything for the comp?  Hotel-airfair-etc etc?



Not sure if I can work my tris more without overtraining???  

Vegas is always a blast!

I booked my tickets on Southwest for $49 each way out of Detroit.  I'm coming in Thursday and leaving Sunday.  My wife and I used to live in St. Louis so we're taking some extra time to visit some friends there.  Rental car was $70 for Thurs-Sun.   I think when I checked hotel was $50 a night but we'll probably stay with some friends.  Check out southwest.com, they have some good sales going on right now.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> GW, I hear you on that one.  I hate starting off with something like that because it puts me in a bad mood for the rest of the workout.  I'm thinking of doing a good set of db presses and then following that with a machine press so I can really push myself to complete failure without having to worry about dropping anything on me.  Then maybe follow that up with peck deck so I won't be able to cheat as much as with cable crosses.  Sound like a good plan.  I'm kind of confused.
> 
> On Trip's note, I seem to get stuck right in the middle of the press.  Don't know what that indicates.
> 
> BTW, you do sound pretty dang smart



i hear ya on the dropping something on you , thats why I do my incline bench on the smith machine


----------



## Devlin (Mar 22, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Not sure if I can work my tris more without overtraining???
> 
> Vegas is always a blast!
> 
> I booked my tickets on Southwest for $49 each way out of Detroit.  I'm coming in Thursday and leaving Sunday.  My wife and I used to live in St. Louis so we're taking some extra time to visit some friends there.  Rental car was $70 for Thurs-Sun.   I think when I checked hotel was $50 a night but we'll probably stay with some friends.  Check out southwest.com, they have some good sales going on right now.



They are some good deals.  I'm going to have to try to get time off, I just may get it since it falls after our time off ban.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 22, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I seem to get stuck right in the middle of the press.  Don't know what that indicates.



That point is where the triceps come into play.  Don't feel bad.  It's the point where I see a majority of people fail (including myself).  

There's got to be a gazillion different tricep exercises.  Here's a list of some of the ones I have used to try to get past this sticking point:

Close grip bench press
Dips
Skull-crushers
Suspended bench press (start 1-2 inches off the chest)
Floor press
Just about any type of extensions


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 22, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Skull-crushers


My favorites!!!   



			
				Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Floor press



What are these?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 22, 2006)

A floor press is like a bench press, except that you lie on the floor.  You bring your arms down until the upper part of the arm hits the floor, and then press back up.  This takes the any bounce and stretch reflex out of the exercise, and forces the triceps to start at a point where there is no upward momentum, making the exercise much more difficult.

You need a spotter to hand you the bar, or (as in my case), do them in a power cage.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 22, 2006)

Ahhh, and where do the hands go on the bar?  Close together, shoulder length apart?

I will have to get a pad ('cause my gym is a nasty, dirty tile floor) and get under the cage.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 22, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Ahhh, and where do the hands go on the bar?  Close together, shoulder length apart?



I do them at the same width I use for bench press, approximately shoulder width or slightly narrower.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 22, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> They are some good deals.  I'm going to have to try to get time off, I just may get it since it falls after our time off ban.


Don't wait around too long to book, Dev.  They fill up pretty fast.  Also, that isn't too bad a drive.  I used to do it a lot for work when I lived in St. Lou.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 22, 2006)

Lots of good info, Trips and Fitgirl.  So do I need an overhaul?  I do cable pushdowns and dips right now for tris.  Bench, cable crosses and pushups for chest.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 22, 2006)

Do you ever do those reverse extensions where your back is actually facing the cable and you do the tri extension over  your head?   I remember (and I know everyone grows differently), but I remember when I was preparing for that comp, my trainer saying that that was one of the best ways/exercises for tris -- It almost seems like a standing skull crusher to me....


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 22, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Do you ever do those reverse extensions where your back is actually facing the cable and you do the tri extension over  your head?   I remember (and I know everyone grows differently), but I remember when I was preparing for that comp, my trainer saying that that was one of the best ways/exercises for tris -- It almost seems like a standing skull crusher to me....


Yes, I've done those and liked them.  Maybe I'll work those back into my program for a change up.

Although, if you keep your elbows in and don't cheat, the motion seems the same to me on all of the tri extension exercises.  So I don't see how one can be better than the other.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 22, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I do them at the same width I use for bench press, approximately shoulder width or slightly narrower.


I think I'm doing these too wide.  My hands seem to be more straight above my elbows than my shoulders.  Wrong???


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 22, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey, Py.  It's hard not to have a good time out there.  Speaking of trips, booked my tickets for Archie Mania tonight.  I'm officially in


 *AWESOME!!!*  

So glad you can make it, looking forward to meeting you my Friend!!!

Keep your chin up about your w/o my Friend, you said you didn't feel good before you started, how come??? That will play havic on a HIT w/o where you have got to be 100% mentally/physically there!!! That being said, you can switch it up, those exercises I gave you are just a template, you just need to follow the principles!!! I have recently started doing DB Presses, and enjoy them tremendously!!! You could do those and finish with the pec dec, or whatever you wanted!!! HIT is a Principle, not a set in stone exercise selection, hope I'm not rambling on like a idiot, just trying to help ya out my Friend!!!

You could also work up 2 different routines, and alternate those, that keeps the mind/body fresh too!!! Let me know if you need a hand, will be more than happy to help!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 22, 2006)

I think you're right, if you tuck your elbows, it's always more isolated and works really well -- I think that's true of all forms though.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 22, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I do them at the same width I use for bench press, approximately shoulder width or slightly narrower.



 I should read my posts before pressing the submit button.  It should be "approximately shoulder width or slightly * wider *.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 22, 2006)

What's up BM?   Just shake off your last workout....Everyone has a bad day now and then


----------



## Pylon (Mar 22, 2006)

If you really want a little variety, try doing close grip DB presses.  They are a nice way to change it up a bit, but still get good work on the tri's.

Glad to hear you are booked for the trip!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 22, 2006)

*Wednesday - 3/22*

Cardio: 25 minutes walking on treadmill at 3.5 mph on 4% incline.  Kinda lame, but better than doing nothing.  

Weights: None

Diet: Improving but still not great


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 22, 2006)

Archie: Thanks for the support as always.  Just chalking it up to a sub par workout.  I'm going to change up chest a little but stick to the principles.  Also, I'm going to drop a little weight on some things to get into a better working rep range.  Hopefully that will spark some gains.

Missfit: I think you're right on

TT: Damn, for a while I thought I was on to something 

YM: I hear you.  Good to see you back.   Hope vaca was great for you.  How's the honey doing with things?  Been to any classes yet?

Pylon: I'll keep that in mind.  I'm really looking forward to the trip.  Besides Archie Mania, it will be good to see some of my old friends in St. Lou!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 22, 2006)

Heya bud...see I was right LOL.

Try and throw some of them extensions is...skulls are a great one or the floor presses would help you out alot!  

Keep your head up bud your doin awsome!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2006)

if it m akes u feel beter...u are doing WAY better than I am.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 23, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Cardio: 25 minutes walking on treadmill at 3.5 mph on 4% incline.  Kinda lame, but better than doing nothing.



How right you are!  ANYTHING is better than nothing!  At least you aren't my workout partner who "promised" me she'd be there this morning and then didn't show up


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2006)

so....punish her next workout...make her EARN that last rep....
Muhahahahaa....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 23, 2006)

Oh, she will be punished!!!  She hates when I make her do lunges and side lunges with the bands...so guess what we'll be  using next time I see her?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2006)

hhmm....drawing a blank....


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 23, 2006)

*Thursday - 3/23*

Cardio: 8 minutes warmup on bike

Weights: HIT Workout 2 - Pull (slowed tempo down considerably and dropped weights in some cases to work on form and range of motion)

Straight Arm Pushdowns: 130# - 10 + 3 Xreps (down 3 reps but added them back as Xreps)

Assisted Pullups: -52# - 8; -88# - 8 (down 1 rep on initial and ds) 

HS Iso High Row: 140# - 10; 110# - 10 + 3 Xreps (dropped 20# for form and rom, up 1 rep on initial, added dropset this time)

HS Iso Row: 140# - 12 + 6 count sh (Dropped 20# for form and rom, down 1 rep on initial, added sh)

Machine Shrugs: 120# - 12 + 10 count sh (added this exercise, did reps really slow)

BB Curl: 50# - 13; 40# - 15 (Dropped 10# for tempo on initial, up 4 reps, down 2 reps on dropset)

Cable/Rope Hammer Curls: 50# - 10 + 6 count sh (stood back from the stack for full tut like Archie reccomended, up 2 reps + sh)

Power Crunch Machine: 80# - 15

Hanging Knee Raises: BW - 20

Time: 26:00

Notes: Just haven't felt like myself this week.  No energy, not helped by getting only 1 hour of sleep last night.  Felt great about the feeling of the workout but a little disappointed in the lack of increases.  I guess this is to be expected with the slower tempo.

Went to the doc for my regular checkup.  BP=112/78 Discussed shoulder problem with him.  He bent it around like a chicken wing and had me pushing and pulling.   He doesn't think its a rotator cuff issue, but rather arthritis.  He said the area of the pain and that it sometimes hurts into the collarbone area didn't seem like rotator cuff.  I do have a significant closing of the neural canal on one of the vertebrae in my cervical spine.  I know this from a previous MRI back when I had my tumor incident.  He's having me get an x-ray on my shoulder and cervical spine to assess it.  Then he'll send me to a physio if necessary.  He is reccomending I take 1500 mg of glucosamine/day since I have the neck and shoulder problem and says he reccomends glucosamine to everyone who weight trains since it is hard on the joints.  I'm not sure what to think about the last statement.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 23, 2006)

That was a SOLID w/o, FORM is so much more important than weight!!! Full ROM and Form, are an Incredible tool to use that most people don't!!! Sorry you didn't get much sleep, that could play alot into your mood and w/o too my friend, keep your chin up and heart light, doing Fantastic imo!!! Glad to hear the checkup went okay too, glad it's not a cuff thing!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 23, 2006)

Only 1 hour of sleep is not enough.  

I've been using glucosamine for a while now.  It definitely helps me.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 23, 2006)

Nice wo Boiler  
I agree with TRIP .
 I've been taking the gluc ever since my rotator surgery and it makes a diff.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 23, 2006)

Archie: Thankyou.  I was definitely more burned out at the slower tempo and I tried to do solid contractions on the reps.  I hope it's not the cuff, but then arthritis isn't all that great either.  I already get a big numb patch over my left shoulder blade from the neck constriction from time to time.

TT: I just couldn't fall asleep last night I'll try the glucosamine, glad to hear it helps you.

GW: Thanks to you too.  1500 mg?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 23, 2006)

I do 1000 mg a day.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 23, 2006)

Hrya man lookin very good!  Solid lookin workouts!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 23, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Archie: Thankyou.  I was definitely more burned out at the slower tempo and I tried to do solid contractions on the reps.  I hope it's not the cuff, but then arthritis isn't all that great either.  I already get a big numb patch over my left shoulder blade from the neck constriction from time to time.
> 
> TT: I just couldn't fall asleep last night I'll try the glucosamine, glad to hear it helps you.
> 
> GW: Thanks to you too.  1500 mg?



  At least 1000mg, probably 1500 though.  I just found out I'm out so the bottle is gone . LOL


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 23, 2006)

Got a brand preference GW or Trips?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 23, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Got a brand preference GW or Trips?


Not me, I get mine at a warehouse overstock kind of place for about half what Walmart charges.  Only problem is they don't always have some and then I have to go to WallyWorld , so I stock up when they do have it .


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 23, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Archie: Thankyou.  I was definitely more burned out at the slower tempo and I tried to do solid contractions on the reps.  I hope it's not the cuff, but then arthritis isn't all that great either.  I already get a big numb patch over my left shoulder blade from the neck constriction from time to time.
> 
> TT: I just couldn't fall asleep last night I'll try the glucosamine, glad to hear it helps you.
> 
> GW: Thanks to you too.  1500 mg?


1500 mg of Glucosamine Sulfate to get a clinical benefit (and make sure you get the sulfate - the hypochloride has not been researched as well and what has been done has not shown as many benefits). Combining it with Chondrotin sulfate (~1000mg) is also seen to be helpful.

And niacinamide (a form of Vit B3) is also meant to be pretty helpful too (~250 mg three to four times a day)... So look around and see if you can get this...


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 24, 2006)

hope everything works out Boiler...now go get some sleep!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey boiler...sorry you didn't get much sleep honey.  Sounds a lot like me though - no sleep and not feeling quite yourself.  A girl here in my office just got back from LV too from a wedding and she has been saying she just doesn't feel quite herself either -- must be the LV syndrome!  

I am hoping to be back to normal next week.

Speaking of the arthritis...are you taking anything else besides the glucosamine?  If it really doesn't bother you, maybe just some ibuprofen...aleve has been known to do wonders.  But if it really gets to bothering you and impedes your daily routine, it might be time to get an Rx.
Hope it gets better!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 24, 2006)

DB: Thanks for the encouragement.

GW: I'll have to check out Costco.  Thanks for the help.

Emma: I was hoping for your clinical response What do you think of the docs opinion?  I'm a little skeptical, but at least I'm getting the x-ray.  That should help get to the bottom of it.  3 or 4 times a day of pill popping I can barely remember to take my fish oils 3 times a day and I take all my bp and cholesterol stuff at night so I don't forget I guess it's real important to take the glucosamine at that dose EVERY day to get the benefit.  Looks like I'll need another pill box to carry around with me.

Billie: Thanks, got 8 good hours last night. 

Missfit: Yeah, there must be something to that.  I feel good so far today.  Hopefully LV Syndrome is gone.  That dry/smokey air in the casinos bugs the heck out of me too.

I don't take anything yet for the arthritis.  It doesn't bother me in daily activity, except I get a numb patch on my back occaisonally.  That doesn't hurt, though, just feels wierd.  My shoulder only hurts when I press heavy weight overhead.  I'm still a little skeptical that it isn't rotator cuff issues, but the x-ray should tell the story.  Isn't Ibuprofin hard on the liver?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 24, 2006)

Only in mass quantities!   Plus, if you're taking your multi's and drinking plenty of water (which I know you are)you should be okay with flushing the excess out.  Also -- OH, PSA coming >> milk thistle is really, really great for enhancing liver functions.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm chimming in a little late here, but I take 1500mg glucosamine HCL (going to try the sulfate as Emma suggested), 1200mg Chondrotin sulfate, and 500mg MSM.  I get it at Meijer's for a decent price and noticed significant results.  I'm a firm believer in using the combination of all three for the best results, but thats just my 2 cents.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks, Dev.  I've got a Meijers just a few miles from my house.  I'll stop in and take a look.  How much does all this cost?


----------



## Devlin (Mar 24, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Thanks, Dev.  I've got a Meijers just a few miles from my house.  I'll stop in and take a look.  How much does all this cost?



I can't remember how much mine cost, but it was cheaper than the other brands and had the highest concentrations.  I got a 240 tab bottle of the Meijer brand (label says Glucosamin Chondrotin plus MSM with a purple-ish section on bottem of label).  You take 1 tab 3 times a day.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 24, 2006)

I'll take a look for them.  I'm off to get x-rayed and blood drawn.  Hope the lines aren't too long


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 24, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Emma: I was hoping for your clinical response  What do you think of the docs opinion?  I'm a little skeptical, but at least I'm getting the x-ray.


I can't comment on whether or not it is OA (osteoarthritis) - the pain you discribed is not really typical for this (usually OA is more constant and a dull ache rather than the type that causes those sharp ouchie-ness feelings during exercise). But it could be impingement issues in ADDITION to an underlying OA process (highly likely with your history of the accident)... 

Sending you for x-rays will help to figure out whether or not there are some joint changes occuring - and the physio is an excellent idea as she/he will be able to assess if there is impingement occuring as well.



> 3 or 4 times a day of pill popping I can barely remember to take my fish oils 3 times a day and I take all my bp and cholesterol stuff at night so I don't forget  I guess it's real important to take the glucosamine at that dose EVERY day to get the benefit.  Looks like I'll need another pill box to carry around with me.


LOL - Yeah... You are going to start to rattle when you do cardio soon!! 


But you don't necessarily have to dose 3 x a day. You could try something like:
750mg twice a day (am and pm) of your glucosamine sulfate
500-600mg chondrotin sulfate (am and pm)

And see how that goes. The niacinamide is not as well researched so it is still a little "up in the air" as to its effects.

But about the 'need to take it every day' thing.... The glucosamine is a SLOW response (you need to wait for the stuff to start to 'get back into your joints' so to speak). So you need to take it for at least 6-8 weeks to start to get the effects and you will not notice anything for a while (you just gradually start to feel 'less ache').... So it is 'accumulative'..... The good thing about this means that it also has a slow 'removal' effect as well. So you continue to get the benefits 6-8 weeks AFTER you stop taking the medication too....

So for this reason missing a few doses every now and then is not really going to have an impact on things... But - with that said - it is important that you do take the 1500mg dosage as lower dosages are not shown to be as effective.



ps: congrates on your BP those numbers are unbelievable!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 24, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> I can't comment on whether or not it is OA (osteoarthritis) - the pain you discribed is not really typical for this (usually OA is more constant and a dull ache rather than the type that causes those sharp ouchie-ness feelings during exercise). But it could be impingement issues in ADDITION to an underlying OA process (highly likely with your history of the accident)...
> 
> Sending you for x-rays will help to figure out whether or not there are some joint changes occuring - and the physio is an excellent idea as she/he will be able to assess if there is impingement occuring as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Emma for all the help.  I checked pricing on that stuff at the store today I'm not going to start in on it until I get my x-ray results and a firm diagnosis of what's going on.  I don't have daily aches and pains and I think the doctor is wrong.  I think there is an impingement issue.  Anyway, the x-rays should be a good start and he said he'd send me to the physio if needed so I'm on the right track.

Those BP numbers are great for me.  I've haven't been at 112/78 since they told me I had a problem in 2000!!  Also, I weighed in at 184 today.  Only 5 pounds until I'm back in the 170's   Now let's hope the blood work is good on the cholesterol and triglycerides.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 24, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Thanks, Emma for all the help.  I checked pricing on that stuff at the store today I'm not going to start in on it until I get my x-ray results and a firm diagnosis of what's going on.  I don't have daily aches and pains and I think the doctor is wrong.  I think there is an impingement issue.  Anyway, the x-rays should be a good start and he said he'd send me to the physio if needed so I'm on the right track.
> 
> Those BP numbers are great for me.  I've haven't been at 112/78 since they told me I had a problem in 2000!!  Also, I weighed in at 184 today.  Only 5 pounds until I'm back in the 170's   Now let's hope the blood work is good on the cholesterol and triglycerides.


Heres Wishing you the Best my Friend!!! Your definatly in my Thoughts and Prayers!!! Congrats on the weight too!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks, Archie.  Not really a big deal, just a convenient time to get it checked out with the doc appointment and all.  I'm excited about the weight and bp numbers.  And I've got a major case of back soreness today - the good kind


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 24, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Thanks, Archie.  Not really a big deal, just a convenient time to get it checked out with the doc appointment and all.  I'm excited about the weight and bp numbers.  And I've got a major case of back soreness today - the good kind


DOMS??? *GOOD STUFF!!! *


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 25, 2006)

*Saturday - 3/25*

Cardio: 8 min. warmup on treadmill

Weights: HIT Workout 3 - Legs

Leg Extensions: 70# - 20 + 3 Xreps (Up 10# and 8 reps, but different machine.  Like the feel and range of motion better on this one)

45 Degree Leg Press: 360# - 20, 11 + 3 Xreps (Squat cage in use again , dropped two plates to improve tempo to 3-0-3 on this, but went too light)

Seated Leg Curl: 90# - 11 + 3 Xreps + 10 count sh (Up 20# and 2 reps )

Romanian Dead Lift: 185# - 10 (Up 25#, down 2 reps)

Straight Leg Calf Extension: 270# - 13 + 10 count static hold (I'll be doing these on the seated leg press machine from now on.  I just can't be convinced that Putting 250# of direct downward force on your spine while doing standing calf raises isn't going to lead to some spinal compression.  Plus, the range of motion feels the same to me and I don't have welts on my shoulders for two days afterword )

Seated Calf Raises: 115# - 15 + 10 count static hold (up 2 reps, finally )

Time: forgot to time it and my hr monitor is broke and in the process of being returned.

Notes: Really focusing on a 3-0-3 tempo here again.  It didn't make me sick, but this might: Have to spend the rest of the day at the In-Laws


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 25, 2006)

Excellent w/o BRother Boiler!!! The Form will trigger better results my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 25, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Cardio: 8 min. warmup on treadmill
> 
> Weights: HIT Workout 3 - Legs
> 
> ...




Nice wo Boiler  

Good luck at the in-laws . LOL


----------



## Devlin (Mar 25, 2006)

Nice wo.  Good luck at the In-laws


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 25, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Have to spend the rest of the day at the In-Laws



So which one applies?


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 25, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> So which one applies?


   .........


----------



## Devlin (Mar 25, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> .........



 

He survived the In-laws


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 26, 2006)

boiler

You made it!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 26, 2006)

But he went poof today.  Must have been exhausted from the in laws.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 26, 2006)

Hey guys.  Today was my parents.  Dropped Nathan off for a couple of days with his cousin.  Just me and Andi tonight .  Then I'm off to Wisconsin for four days off pump training tomorrow.  Trying to get all my Tomato, Pepper, Eggplant and Herb seeds planted before I go.  Not sure How I'm going to work that in.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 26, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey guys.  Today was my parents.  Dropped Nathan off for a couple of days with his cousin.  *Just me and Andi tonight* .  Then I'm off to Wisconsin for four days off *pump training *tomorrow.  Trying to get all my Tomato, Pepper, Eggplant and Herb seeds planted before I go.  Not sure How I'm going to work that in.



I'll be good and just say good luck with all that


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 26, 2006)

aww...Dev beat me to it...

have fun anyways


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 27, 2006)

Yeah yeah, what they said my Friend!!! Hope everything is going Great for you and yours BRother Boiler!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 27, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I'll be good and just say good luck with all that



That would have been like shooting fish in a barrel.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 28, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> 1500 mg of Glucosamine Sulfate to get a clinical benefit



 You mean all this time that I've been taking only 1000 mg hasn't been doing me any good and I've only been imagining that my elbows and knees don't hurt?    Damn, I feel so stupid.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 28, 2006)

You know what they say about mind over matter...


----------



## Pylon (Mar 28, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> You know what they say about mind over matter...



If you don't mind, it doesn't matter?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> If you don't mind, it doesn't matter?


 Amen my Brother!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey Boiler !


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey guys.  Late night here.  Classes all day then we went to the Bucks/Suns game.  My first NBA game.  Confirming my belief that the NBA is not basketball.  A league of uncontested shots.  242 total points. The over/under was 212.   It was like watching a shootaround.  Anyway, I haven't worked out in 3 days.  No time.  I have to be at meetings 7:00 sharp.  For all you girls and comics, I'm learning more about how to pump stuff.  Updates tomorrow!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 29, 2006)

Boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'm learning more about how to pump stuff. Updates tomorrow!!!



 Those updates could be scary and not for vigin ears   

I finally found the nitogen fixing bacteria at a local seed store.  When I walked in, I was look ohh man this is _the_ place to go for gardening stuff.   If only they had mail/internet ordering for those of you not here in Kentucky.  

http://www.fayetteseed.com/


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 29, 2006)

Just droppin in my Friend to say hi!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 30, 2006)

howdy


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 30, 2006)

Hows the meetings goin bud?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi-dee ho boiler


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 30, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> we went to the Bucks/Suns game.  My first NBA game.  Confirming my belief that the NBA is not basketball.  A league of uncontested shots.  242 total points. The over/under was 212.   It was like watching a shootaround.



The game has changed drastically over the years.  Palming the ball and travelling are seldom called anymore, and the pushing and shoving has gotten out of hand.  At this rate, it will become more and more like football.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 30, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'm learning more about how to pump stuff. Updates tomorrow!!!


 


			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hows the meetings goin bud?


I bet they have their...ups-n-downs....
How's that?


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 31, 2006)

Hey all, made it back home late last night from Wisconsin.  The Pump Foum was good.  Learned lots.  I'm way behind in my workouts, though.  We had classes from 7:30 to 5 each day and planned dinners and entertainment at night.  And I'm just making excuses now .  Back at it today!  Hope everyone is doing well.  I'll try and catch up with the journals today/tomorrow.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 31, 2006)

Glad you made it home safe and sound.  Now back to the gym


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 31, 2006)

Glad you made it home safe and sound.   Now back to the gym  


 

Now there are no excuses...you have two sexy, hot women telling you the EXACT same thing.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2006)

welcome home!
Wisconsin...lemme guess...it wasn't easy...being cheesy...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 31, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Glad you made it home safe and sound.   Now back to the gym
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Well I'm NO Sexy womon, but I do look pretty good, uh, um, never mind, just get back to the gym!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 31, 2006)

By the way, I posted a couple picas in my journal of my "garden".  Everything is now outside, but a few things still need to be transplanted.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 31, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Well I'm NO Sexy womon, but I do look pretty good, uh, um, never mind, just get back to the gym!!!


I'll get back at it, Archie!

Dev: I love it when sexy, hot women order me around.

Missfit: I love it when sexy, hot women order me around.

Burner: Nice series of Wisconsin and Pump jokes 

Dev2: Looks good.  Bring the basil back in on cold nights.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 31, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey all, made it back home late last night from Wisconsin.  The Pump Foum was good.  Learned lots.  I'm way behind in my workouts, though.  We had classes from 7:30 to 5 each day and planned dinners and entertainment at night.  And I'm just making excuses now .  Back at it today!  Hope everyone is doing well.  I'll try and catch up with the journals today/tomorrow.


Welcome Back Steve!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 1, 2006)

Emma-Leigh: Thanks for the welcome back.  I'm afraid I'm still a social member, though 

I did reel in the diet pretty well today, but I had a host of activities that kept me from the gym. 

I had a lot of work to do with my seelings.  I sprouted them in an aquarium this year.  Yeah, sounds corny, but it works great.  I filled it 1/3 with water and put a heater in it.  Propped up a shelf rack, covered it and put my seed flats on it.  The air temp stays at 78 degrees and with the cover on it is super humid.  I planted all the seeds Monday before going to Wisconsin and when I got back, nearly all my tomatoes had sprouted along with the basil and garlic chives.  Things are rockin' right now.  I moved all of them under the 1000 watt grow light and am waiting for the peppers and eggplant to sprout.  I also started some lemongrass, rosemary and mint.  After those sprout, I'll move in the flats with Cosmos, Rhudebeckia, watermelon, summer squash, marigolds and whatever other annuals I have forgotten into the aquarium incubator!!!!

I also pruned my roses and cleaned up the dead matter from my day lilles and hostas.  My daffodils and Tulips are emerging and things are good.

I had a shitty job.  Replacing the wax ring on a toilet 

And I had another job of chainsawing a dead tree that fell down during a storm.  That's all for now.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 1, 2006)

Any suggestions on some flowers/herbs that do well in pots?? I have a big patio now, and want to brighten it up, and make it smell great   right now I have one full side covered with Cannas, of course they wont be up until later this year, so I'm wanting to add some space fillers in pots on the patio, and I have another full side that needs to be covered with pots.  I want the only entrance to be the Arbor.  The rest will be filled in with plants/garden fixtures (think gnomes and frogs  )  Thanks!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 1, 2006)

Billie,

most herbs do great in pots.  If you want fragrence, lemon balm and lavender are real good.  With as much chicken and fish as we healthy people eat how about basil, dill, rosemary, chives (potatoes, you know), and sage.  Those will all do well in pots and some are actually perinnial (chives, sage, dill).  Wave Petunias are an awesome sunny annual in pots (need lots of water) and I love Coleus (shade plant) they have spetacular foilage.


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 1, 2006)

Billie,

I almost forgot.  If you want a really awesome vine, get a Mandivilla.  It's a little pricey and you can't grow it from seed but it's a killer climbing vine that needs a trellise (think lampost, archway, trellise).  It costs about 15$ a plant in the nursery, though .  I haven't been able to find tubers for sale online.  Very tropical.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 1, 2006)

that's not bad, I spend that on a rose bush every year, I er..."collect" them...  Thanks so much!!! 

Have you ever tried this....????
From HGTV...

Hydroponics in a Bottle



In this final segment, hosts Jackie Cicchino and John Greenlee define the term "hydroponics" and show us how to practice the concept using a bottle for planting. 

Hydrophonics means growing plants in water, without using soil. Here's how to experiment with this process: 

Find a soda bottle or other bottle/container with a narrow neck and fill it with water. 
Choose a seed to plant - here, a radish seed is used - and place it on a strip of cotton fabric (John recommends using a shoelace cut at both ends). Fold the fabric over the seed and secure it in place with a pin. 
Then, lay the strip over the neck of the bottle so that the portion with the seed is on the rim and one end of the cotton strip is submerged in the water. The strip will soon begin drawing water up to the seed. As roots begin to grow, they will "reach" down into the water and the stems will sprout up through the fabric on top.


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 1, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> that's not bad, I spend that on a rose bush every year, I er..."collect" them...  Thanks so much!!!
> 
> Have you ever tried this....????
> From HGTV...
> ...


I though Hydroponics=Pot, so I've never rescearched it 

Sounds interesting as an expriment, but a bottle of water costs alot more than dirt these days, eh?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 2, 2006)

Just adding my 2 cents ... get back in the gym


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 3, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Just adding my 2 cents ... get back in the gym


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Burner: Nice series of Wisconsin and Pump jokes


 I may have not been in the gym...<cough..cough> lately, but I still have a sense of humor...


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 3, 2006)

Whats up BRother Boiler, hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 3, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I had my doctor's appointment today to review my state of health.  Here are the results:
> 
> Blood Pressure: 110/80
> 
> ...



    Big setback here.  Got my lab results from last Monday:

Total Cholesterol: 219 
HDL: 40 
LDL: 140   
Ratio: 5.5 (Ideal 4.5) 
Triglycerides: 194 

Shows what some slacking off can do to you.  You can see my numbers from before.  Guess I need to get back to that level of discipline.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 4, 2006)

I cannot beleive that it went up that much.....

when will you be back in the gym and eating clean?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 4, 2006)

I can believe it.  You are absolutely right Steve, it just goes to show you what some bad habits will do to you.  You didn't stop your meds did you?  I know you wouldn't do that, but I had to ask.

Let me ask you a question -- do you know how much EPA/DHA is in her Omega 3's?  I'll PM you on something.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 4, 2006)

What was the time lapse between the two sets of measurements?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 4, 2006)

Sorry to hear that my Friend, you'll be okay once you get back on the HIT train, wishing you nothing but the best my Friend!!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 4, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Total Cholesterol: 219
> HDL: 40
> LDL: 140
> Ratio: 5.5 (Ideal 4.5)
> ...


Ok. So not as good as you had hoped. But seriously - don't sweat it Steve!! It is a small set back and if anything, it should simply be see as proof that you need to get your butt back to it.... If the risk of heart disease is not an incentive to get back into the 'zone' then I don't know what is! 


ps: but hey - at least your HDL is looking good.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2006)

Yo!  Steve-o....where you at dogg?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2006)

feeling a little 'hood this morning, Tam?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2006)

Fo shizzle my nizzle


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2006)

word..


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 5, 2006)

Hope everything is going well for you my Friend!!!


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 5, 2006)

Well maybe we can hope he hasn't had time to post becuase he's been to the gym!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> feeling a little wood this morning, Tam?


----------



## Devlin (Apr 5, 2006)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> Well maybe we can hope he hasn't had time to post becuase he's been to the gym!!




We can hope.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 6, 2006)

Maybe he's been to the gym multiple times


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Yo!  Steve-o....where you at dogg?



Yeah , wat she said


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 6, 2006)

Sorry guys, been a tough week.  Been a little down about my blood work.  Been down on myself.  Wondering how 6 months of pretty consistant work hasn't paid off much health wise.  Wondering if one of the two samples is wrong.  Been on the road all week.  Haven't worked out once.  Drove 813 miles with a lady who is a food safety specialist.  You would be amazed at the amount of things put on your food.  Even organic food.  Diet has been ok, not great, but manageable.  I'm not giving in or giving up on working out and eating right.  I'll be back in the gym soon.  Thanks for listening to me complain.  Just needed a mini break from all this.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 7, 2006)

Honey, I am the QUEEN of "taking a break from all of this"!  So I know exactly what you mean!!!

You know, if there's one thing that I've learned through my mom's quadruple bypass 13 years ago, my 38 y/o uncle dying from heart disease, my 24 y/o brother having a heart attack and trying to manage my own health through everything is this:  You can only control one thing, YOU.  You can't control your destiny, you can't control your pre-dispositions, you can't control other people.  The only thing we can do is continue to workout - continue to eat healthy - and continue to take our necessary medicines.  

What happens after we've done everything that we possibly can, is out of our hands.  I firmly believe that the Lord will provide!  He will take care of you...remember: God helps those who help themselves.

I'm not trying to preach to anyone, because God knows I've had my downfalls too, in almost every nutrition/workout/cholesterol problem that I've ever delved into.  But we keep going, we keep living and that's just what we have to do!

We love you sweetie!  Do what you can and what can be done for you, will be done for you!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 7, 2006)

Good to hear from you.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 7, 2006)

Keep ypur head up and heart light!  You'll be fine just stick with it and keep on kickin ass!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 7, 2006)

We are here for you and will support you every way we can.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 8, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Sorry guys, been a tough week.  Been a little down about my blood work.  Been down on myself.  Wondering how 6 months of pretty consistant work hasn't paid off much health wise.  Wondering if one of the two samples is wrong.  Been on the road all week.  Haven't worked out once.  Drove 813 miles with a lady who is a food safety specialist.  You would be amazed at the amount of things put on your food.  Even organic food.  Diet has been ok, not great, but manageable.  I'm not giving in or giving up on working out and eating right.  I'll be back in the gym soon.  Thanks for listening to me complain.  Just needed a mini break from all this.


 Sorry to hear you are having a bit of a rough time Steve.... 

And feel free to complain (it's your journal!! And you do FAR less complaining than I do!!!) and if you need to take a little 'siesta'- DO IT!!

We'll all be here when you get back!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 8, 2006)

Just assume this is your week off now hit it hard for the next 8 or 9 weeks and take another week off


----------



## Pylon (Apr 8, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Sorry guys, been a tough week. Been a little down about my blood work. Been down on myself. Wondering how 6 months of pretty consistant work hasn't paid off much health wise. Wondering if one of the two samples is wrong. Been on the road all week. Haven't worked out once. Drove 813 miles with a lady who is a food safety specialist. You would be amazed at the amount of things put on your food. Even organic food. Diet has been ok, not great, but manageable. I'm not giving in or giving up on working out and eating right. I'll be back in the gym soon. Thanks for listening to me complain. Just needed a mini break from all this.



I wasn't sure this boat would hold two people, but look, here we are in the same one....

I realized yesterday that I had a similar crash last year that lasted about 2 months...and it was the same time of year, so I assume that is part of the problem.  Maybe the change in the weather is hitting you the same way.  It's nice out, makes you lose focus a bit, suddenly things go downhill.  Sound familiar?  Not just me, right?


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 8, 2006)

I'm still going to the gym, but have TOTALLY lost focus on my diet, been eating everything I want...I do this every year at this time...so it looks like there are 3 of us in this boat


----------



## Pylon (Apr 9, 2006)

Rub a dub dub....


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I'm still going to the gym, but have TOTALLY lost focus on my diet, been eating everything I want...I do this every year at this time...so it looks like there are 3 of us in this boat



Move over.  I think we're gonna need an ark.


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 9, 2006)

Haha, you guys are funny.  Except for Tammy, that's serious stuff.  Yeah, I've been suffering from the cabin fever breakout flu.  Got some awesome shelves built in the garage.  I also got a lot planted in the garden.  Lettuce, potatoes, peas, onions, swiss chard.  My inside stuff is doing alright, though I lost a few tomatoes and basil due to lack of good watering this week while I was on the road.  I won't blame anyone, like my wife  .  Thanks for the support, guys and gals.  I'm getting out of the boat.  Back in the gym tomorrow with a proper diet  My period of self pity and slacking is OVER.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 9, 2006)

You can't just say you are getting out of the boat.  You'ge got to swim to land first.


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 9, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> You can't just say you are getting out of the boat.  You'ge got to swim to land first.


You're right I'm borrowing Nathan's swimmies for the trip to land!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 9, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Haha, you guys are funny.  Except for Tammy, that's serious stuff.  Yeah, I've been suffering from the cabin fever breakout flu.  Got some awesome shelves built in the garage.  I also got a lot planted in the garden.  Lettuce, potatoes, peas, onions, swiss chard.  My inside stuff is doing alright, though I lost a few tomatoes and basil due to lack of good watering this week while I was on the road.  I won't blame anyone, like my wife  .  Thanks for the support, guys and gals.  I'm getting out of the boat.  Back in the gym tomorrow with a proper diet  My period of self pity and slacking is OVER.




Yeah !!!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 9, 2006)

Well, another reason for my bad stretch is that I lost my wedding ring......again.    My wife can't seem to understand this.  I take it off for three reasons, only!!:
1) Work - I work in the field of sanitary process and packaging.  Lots of moving parts.  Most all plants require me to take it off when I go on the plant floor.

2) Weight Training - Ever hung from a bar with a ring on your finger?  Or deadlifted, curled, rowed, etc.......

3) Golf.  Haven't done this since last September, but same concept.

I usually put it on my watch band (have to take the watch off for work, too)
I can't find either


----------



## Pylon (Apr 9, 2006)

Hmmm...I haven't worn mine for over a year...mostly because it doesn't fit, and I want to get down further before having it sized.  (I always enjoy it when I tell people it doesn't fit and they say "Oh, you can get it stretched."  Yeah, thanks for that.)


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 9, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hmmm...I haven't worn mine for over a year...mostly because it doesn't fit, and I want to get down further before having it sized.  (I always enjoy it when I tell people it doesn't fit and they say "Oh, you can get it stretched."  Yeah, thanks for that.)


Hey, that's good.  Ring fallin off is good. get it stretched.  You are better than that.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 9, 2006)

I haven't worn mine in probably 2 years...mostly because of the factories I've worked in, and I forget to put it on on the weekends (hubby is the same way)  I remember occassionally when we go out


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I haven't worn mine in probably 2 years...mostly because of the factories I've worked in, and I forget to put it on on the weekends (hubby is the same way)  I remember occassionally when we go out


I keep telling my wife that she's lucky.  I have friends on their third wife.  I'm just going on my third ring.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 10, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I keep telling my wife that she's lucky.  I have friends on their third wife.  I'm just going on my third ring.



Good one


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 10, 2006)

Steve-o   How are you feeling darlin'?  

"third ring" - good one!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2006)

Hows it goin BRother Boiler??? Sorry to hear you lost your ring my Friend!!!


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 10, 2006)

that'd be expensive to keep replacing! (espically since there's also a watch that gone missing as well)
Hahaha did you get a chance to get yourself into the gym?


----------



## Devlin (Apr 11, 2006)

Wow sounds like you have been busy working out around the house and garden Ohh one of the managers on a farm gave me a good suggestion/idea about items to use to start seeds.  She uses milk jugs, cuts 3 sides, leaving one side to work as a hinge.  That way it easy to keep them covered.  

Sorry to hear about your ring and watch.    I lift and work with one ring on (used to be 2 rings, but had to take on off since it was irritating my finger).  The ring(s) only bother me at the gym if they slip around so the stones are facing my palm.  Then again I've worn one since 1992 and the other since 1996 so I've gotten used to them.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Move over. I think we're gonna need an ark.


ar ethere walk-ons or reservations needed?


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 17, 2006)

hiya Steve...is everything okay???

Guess what my hubby did today?? I moved all my houseplants outside, and planted a bunch of stuff to surround the patio...and he sprayed them with INSECT SPRAY! He killed everything....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I keep telling my wife that she's lucky. I have friends on their third wife. I'm just going on my third ring.


hmm...forget Frodo...Steve...is...Lord of the Rings...


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey Steve... 

I know you needed a break from things... But please let us know you are ok...


Thinking of you my friend and I hope all is well.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 17, 2006)

Just droppin in my Friend, your in my thoughts and prayers, Hope ALL is well for you and yours!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 18, 2006)

Hey Boiler  
was just thinking about ya today, wondered what was up ?


----------



## Pylon (Apr 18, 2006)

Helloooooooooooooooooo?


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey guys!!  I apologize for not being around lately.  Everything is fine here.  I've got some good pics of the garden stuff to post and a lot of catching up to do with you folks.  Hope everyone had a great Easter.  I'm off to Wisconsin and will have some time in my hotel to get on the site this evening.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 19, 2006)

have a good trip.

BTW, looks like I may be coming to Detroit in late June.  I'll let you know for sure when it gets closer, but I'm hoping to be at the Cards-Tigers tilt on the 25th.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 19, 2006)

Glad all is well my Friend, miss ya, take it easy!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 19, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> have a good trip.
> 
> BTW, looks like I may be coming to Detroit in late June.  I'll let you know for sure when it gets closer, but I'm hoping to be at the Cards-Tigers tilt on the 25th.


Hey, I'd love to go to that ball game with you.  Do you have a line on tickets or are you going to buy them out front?

Gotta go.  Catch up with you all later.


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 19, 2006)

First off, guys, I need to apologize for being absent.  It's nice to know you all care and I appreciate you all.  I've been real busy at work, at home and I haven't been able to remotivate myself for the gym.  I'm working on that.  I may just have to start with some cardio sessions, because I have to travel a lot next week.

The garden season is in full swing.  My started plants are doing real well.  I'll post some pics soon.  I'm feeling pretty good.  About 191 right now.  Not great, but not too bad after nearly a month off.  Work is super busy.  I'm in Madison, Wisconsin tonight for some more training and will be in Ohio most of next week for a job install and startup.  Archimania gifts are going great.  I'm pleased with the progress and hope Archie is still motivated.  Need to get caught up on his journal and everyone elses.  Who's coming?????  I need a number for the gift count.

Nathan and Andi are great.  His third birthday is a couple weeks away.  He's been helping me a lot with the garden stuff and loves to water the plants and watch the seeds "wake up".  

I've been working on finishing the garage and putting in the drip irrigation system for all my garden beds Again, sorry for the absence.  Just needed to get away for awhile and get remotivated.

YM: Thanks, some times you have to laugh to keep from crying

Missfit: Kind of late on the response, but I'm doing well 

Archie: Thanks, your support is awesome to me and everyone else 

Tom: Just showing your youth, I see.  It's a lot more expensive to replace wives 

Dev: Milk jugs, eh?  I'll have to think about that.  I always think about starting seeds when I'm tossing my CC tubs in the trash.  How's the garden?  Hope it's going great!!!

Burner: No reservations needed, it's a free cruise.

Billie: I'm doing great.  Billie!!!!!!!!! First the Tomatoes, now the Houseplants. Don't make me come down there and make your garden blossom.

Burner:  

Emma: Thanks, friend  I appreciate your concern and apologize for my absence.  It was rude of me not to check in.  I hope all is well for you.

Archie: Read above 

GW: Read Above 

Pylon: Read Above 

Archie 2: I'm back, and I'll be around.  Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 19, 2006)

We all need a break sometimes.  I go through my periods where I disappear from online and don't talk to anyone, but I just tossed it up to me being a woman with hormonal issues  

Garden is going well so far.  Peas are climbing up my garden net, they are about 8 inches tall already and the second batch that I planted with inoculum are about 4 inches tall.  I have broccoli (purchased as seedlings) in two boxes, but one box is growing faster than the other.  Granted the one that isn't doing as well I also planted some tomato seedlings in it, but then tomatoe seedling in that one are doing better than the box that is just tomatoes.   I did purchase a tomato seedling (German pink tomato) that already had a couple buds on it and it is doing great.  That one has blossems on it now.  My basil is doing great even though I left it outside when we had frost a few nights.  Flowering plants....well I have a mum already starting back.  One snap dragon that stayed green all winter is growing (I pinched off all the dead in the spring).  My cosmos are doing well, but not too sure about the foxglove and another flower I tried starting.  My lavendar and rosemary...well they are lagging. It doesn't help that my dogs somehow managed to get up on the box where I had the seeds started and knocked the box with the peat pellets onto the floor.  So that ended up screwing up my labeling system so now I'm not sure what is what till it grows more.  One problem I am having is I have something growing in just about all my pots/planters that I didn't plant.  I did reuse some soil from a pot that may have had seeds from two flowering plants from last year.  However, it's kinda strange that whatever it is is growing in boxes that had soil/dirt from store bought bags.  I also noticed whatever it is is also growing in an area on the ground a short distance from my apartment.  I did remove whatever it is from some planters, but left it in others to try and figure out what it is.  I'll try and take pics tomorrow of the progress.


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 19, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> We all need a break sometimes.  I go through my periods where I disappear from online and don't talk to anyone, but I just tossed it up to me being a woman with hormonal issues
> 
> Garden is going well so far.  Peas are climbing up my garden net, they are about 8 inches tall already and the second batch that I planted with inoculum are about 4 inches tall.  I have broccoli (purchased as seedlings) in two boxes, but one box is growing faster than the other.  Granted the one that isn't doing as well I also planted some tomato seedlings in it, but then tomatoe seedling in that one are doing better than the box that is just tomatoes.   I did purchase a tomato seedling (German pink tomato) that already had a couple buds on it and it is doing great.  That one has blossems on it now.  My basil is doing great even though I left it outside when we had frost a few nights.  Flowering plants....well I have a mum already starting back.  One snap dragon that stayed green all winter is growing (I pinched off all the dead in the spring).  My cosmos are doing well, but not too sure about the foxglove and another flower I tried starting.  My lavendar and rosemary...well they are lagging. It doesn't help that my dogs somehow managed to get up on the box where I had the seeds started and knocked the box with the peat pellets onto the floor.  So that ended up screwing up my labeling system so now I'm not sure what is what till it grows more.  One problem I am having is I have something growing in just about all my pots/planters that I didn't plant.  I did reuse some soil from a pot that may have had seeds from two flowering plants from last year.  However, it's kinda strange that whatever it is is growing in boxes that had soil/dirt from store bought bags.  I also noticed whatever it is is also growing in an area on the ground a short distance from my apartment.  I did remove whatever it is from some planters, but left it in others to try and figure out what it is.  I'll try and take pics tomorrow of the progress.


 Dev, great to talk to you again.  I missed you guys!
Let me see if I can offer some advice.  If you had Foxglove last year, it spews seeds profusely, so that could well be what is coming up in your old pots if they were exposed.

Basil:  Pinch off the growing points.  Yes, I know it seems like you are setting it back, but you aren't.  This will make it grow bushy and fat so you can make lot's of pesto!!!  If you let it go, it will get tall and leggy.  So pinch out the top of the plant and the shoots to make it get nice and wide.

Sounds like peas are doing well.  Now would be a great time to hit it with a little fertilizer.

Broccoli: No experience.  Let me in on the secerets 

Tomatoes:  Hope they turn out great.  If they aren't too big, remember, it's not a bad idea to replant them deeper.  A strong root base now is more important than a big top.  They will produce all the way to the first frost unless they are a determinate variety.  Do you know how to prune them???   I can help you here if you want.

Damn dogs I'm just kinda learning about flowers this year.  I started a bunch from seed: Marigolds (yeah, I know these are easy), Coleus (my favorite shade plant) and Zinias.  

Billie also sent me a bunch of seed packs: Black-Eyed Susans (How'd she know they were my favorite and I didn't have any at my new house ), Cosmos, Summer Squash, Candy Tuft and the Iris Bulbs.  My yard is going to look great this year.  Thanks Billie-O


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 19, 2006)

Welcome Home Steve!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 20, 2006)

Your welcome Steve-O!!

on a side note...I am not killing anything in the Garden, it is my hubby!!! He also mowed over my new Hydrangea bush on Sunday, killing it in the process....I don't know what I'm going to do with him


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2006)

you could take over all the lawn work... 

Hey BM! U and I are on the same boat! Let's take it back to port and get off and get busy, eh?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 20, 2006)

Heya bud glad to see you back around these parts!!!

No worries sometimes you just need some time off ten hit it again full speed!

Glad all is going well with work and the garden!  Just keep workin hard and everything falls into place!

I wish I could make it for archies comp but I dont think I can!!!  Do you have any details?  Like hotel price, how much tickets are, whats the deal with transportation from airport to hotel etc etc?  I dont know if I could get the time off from work right now but if its not to much $ i may be able to sneak away from here for a day or two ya know!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 20, 2006)

Steve-o...wut up daaaawwwggg???

Glad to see you back.   Oooo, did you mention something about pics?


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 20, 2006)

Whoo-hoo good to know everythings alright, great having you back!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## Pylon (Apr 20, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey, I'd love to go to that ball game with you.  Do you have a line on tickets or are you going to buy them out front?
> 
> Gotta go.  Catch up with you all later.



Nothing yet.  The trip isn't set in stone, so I'll wait a bit.  Besides, it looks like there are plenty of seats available by the highlights...


----------



## dougnukem (Apr 22, 2006)

Welcome back!!  err, didn't know you were gone, since I was sluffin off myself.


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 22, 2006)

ARRGGG!  A long couple of days.  Left Wisconsin Thursday night and it took me and the guy I work with 7.5 hours to get through Chicago and to Kalamazoo.  Instead of driving the extra 2 hours to get home, I stayed at his house and worked with him on Friday.  Golfed today in a fundraiser for a kid killed in a car crash to help out one of my friends.  Played awful but had a good time.  Now it's time to catch up on yardwork and move the plants from cells to individual pots in the baement.  Going to run tomorrow and hopefully hit the gym on monday.

Emma: Thanks   I'm back at it.

Billie: Bummer, not to late to start over you know!

Burner: I hear you.  Ahoy, mate!

Bolt:  I'm sure if you take the time and expense to get there and the hotel, we can take care of all the driving around costs.

Fitgirl: Just pics of my indoor garden!  Good to hear from you.

Tom: Yeah, I'm hanging on, now it's time to move forward.

TT: Hey there 

Pylon: Always seems to be seats available at Tiger Stadium (err....Comerica Park).  Been to the new Busch yet???


----------



## Pylon (Apr 24, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Pylon: Always seems to be seats available at Tiger Stadium (err....Comerica Park).  Been to the new Busch yet???



Yes.  You aren't missing much.  Comerica is nicer, IMO.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 24, 2006)

workouts any time soon Steve-O??

I planted some more flowers this weekend...  got some tiny bradford pears in some buckets too...put those on the patio to replace the dead houseplants


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 24, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> workouts any time soon Steve-O??
> 
> I planted some more flowers this weekend...  got some tiny bradford pears in some buckets too...put those on the patio to replace the dead houseplants


Yes, Billie-O, the workouts are coming.  I was lectured to today by my doctor.  I need to get my blood sugar and cholesterol back in check.  I've been off long enough.  Excuses need to stop.  I'll try and get some pics of my indoor garden up in the next couple of days.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 25, 2006)

Steve-o....wut up new booty!  

Oh, you guys are talking about plants and trees and stuff, here's a question.  I've got this really, really, really ugly Pin Oak...not doing anything - apparently they don't do well here.  Well, we have a Bradford next to it, and we need to replace it with something else....any thoughts?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> workouts any time soon Steve-O??
> 
> I planted some more flowers this weekend... got some tiny bradford pears in some buckets too...put those on the patio to replace the dead houseplants


but...did u put out any signs to ward off the hubby, aka: plant killer?


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 25, 2006)

Tammy...you are as obsessed with that song as I am...

Burner...um, not yet, but it's on my list of things to do..

Boiler...hope your doing well!!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 25, 2006)

*Tuesday - April 25*

Hope you are sitting down as you read this.  I made it back to the gym today and have had a clean diet for two days.  I think I should start posting my diet again.  Seems to help me make better decisions.

Cardio: 8 minutes warmup on bike

Weights: HIT Workout 1 - Push Dominant

Flat DB Presses: 45# - 15, 9 (had to do two sets here to reach failure.  Boredom set in on the first set before fatigue.  Need more weight next time)

Pec Deck: 100# - 11 w/static hold

Pushups: 17

DB Side Lateral Raises: 15# - 10; 10# - 8

Face Pulls: 50# - 11 + 4 Xreps

Tricep Cable Pushdowns: 70# - 7 + 4 w/static hold

Tricep Pushdown Machine: 60# - 6

Dips: BW - 5; -28# - 5 + 2 Xreps

Time: 16:30

Notes: Workout felt pretty good.  I was happy with most of the numbers.  Weighed in at 197# .  It sure goes on a lot faster than it comes off.  I think I have my head back together.  I've had some health issues that I've been working through.  I won't bore you with the details, but lets just say what looked like a pretty serious situation seems to be resolving itself.  That's my last excuse.  I'm really trying to get focused again.  Thanks for the support gang!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 25, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Steve-o....wut up new booty!
> 
> Oh, you guys are talking about plants and trees and stuff, here's a question.  I've got this really, really, really ugly Pin Oak...not doing anything - apparently they don't do well here.  Well, we have a Bradford next to it, and we need to replace it with something else....any thoughts?


Hey, Misfit!  What do you want? Shade, flowers, evergreen, etc.  If you are looking for a fast growing shade tree, I'd suggest a maple.  There are other faster growing soft wood trees, but they tend to be messy.  If you want flowers, I personally love Dogwoods.  Whatever you get, make sure it was grown locally.  Then it will be a variety suited to your climate.  You don't want to buy a tree that was grown in Missouri or somewhere where the growing seasons and winters are totally different than where you are at.  For that reason, stay away from Home Depot or the like and get it from a local, non-chain nursery.  Also, plant it correctly.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 25, 2006)

Great return to the Gym my Friend!!! Wishing nothing but the best for you and yours!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 25, 2006)

Archie: Thanks, things are better now.  Hopefully I will stay focused.

Here are the pics of my indoor seed starting adventure.  My wife can't wait until this is out of the house.

This picture shows how all the plants got started.  I used an aquarium.  It's filled about 1/3 with water.  The water is heated with an aquarium heater and the tank is covered with plexiglass.  I played around with venting until air temp maintained at 80 degrees and the humidity stayed high.  The seed trays sit on a shelf.  Never needs watering because of the humidity.






[/URL][/IMG]

Here is a pic with the top open





[/URL][/IMG]

When the seelings emerge, I move them under a grow light





[/URL][/IMG]

After a few weeks, the peppers, tomatoes and eggplants get their own pots.  Here is where things are today:


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 25, 2006)

woohoo! awsome workout AND garden


----------



## Devlin (Apr 26, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> woohoo! awsome workout AND garden



I second that.  Ohh if only I had more room to start stuff inside like you did.  I noticed it looks like the first round of pea plants may be starting to develop pea pods.  The broccoli is doing great and have forets on a couple plants.  It looks like my German Queen tomato has lots of blossems about to bloom.  I did take time today to pinch some basil like you suggested.  I hate waiting for things to grow, I want fresh veges now


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 26, 2006)

Good Stuff my Friend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 26, 2006)

Well guys, I am really hurting today.  I don't usually get sore until the second day after a workout, but I sure am today.  Must do cardio tonight, though.

Billie: Thanks, keep your hubby away from it 

Dev: Glad it's all going well for you.  Pinching that Basil will give you a lot more later.  Plus, you can use the pinchings in your dinner tonight!

Archie: Thanks


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 26, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hope you are sitting down as you read this.  I made it back to the gym today and have had a clean diet for two days.  I think I should start posting my diet again.  Seems to help me make better decisions.
> 
> Cardio: 8 minutes warmup on bike
> 
> ...




Great job Boiler


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey Steve!!  Sorry I have not replied to your PM yet!  Things have been a little crazy for me lately.

I am glad to hear you have had a few good days of diet and training!  Fantastic! Just keep it up boy - You have a goal remember!  Don't make me travel to the states to kick your booty!!

Your indoor seeds look neat too! YUM!! You almost have your own 'ratatouille' to-go-garden!! Just need some onions and garlic you are set!  Hmmm - But what does your wife think about you converting an entire room into a mini green house?! 

Have a fantastic Wednesday!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 26, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Your indoor seeds look neat too! YUM!! You almost have your own 'ratatouille' to-go-garden!! Just need some onions and garlic you are set!  Hmmm - But what does your wife think about you converting an entire room into a mini green house?!
> 
> Have a fantastic Wednesday!



If I was his wife I would be thrilled and wonder why he didn't use 2 rooms, one for fruits/veges and one for flowering plants.  

Sorry just had to drop in here on that one, especially when I've converted about 1/3 of my balcony so far to planter garden.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 26, 2006)

Ohh Steve, I figured out where the unknown plant came from.  It was from the bags of garden soil.  I had a partial bag sitting out and went to add soil to a pot today and saw the same unknown plant growing in the bag.  Now to figure out what it is


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 26, 2006)

GW: Thanks for the compliment!

Emma: Don't sweat it.  I think the doc was right and I'm feeling better about things.  We'll know for sure in a few more days.  Onions?  Got you covered.  Along with peas, sage, garlic chives and chives







[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

Devlin:  Got you covered too.  There are plenty of flowers in the growing room.  I have Black Eyed Susans, Coleus, Nasturtium, Aster, Marigolds and Zinias mixed in there.  I've got some garlic chives I planted because I didn't think mine would come back.  Ends up they did.  I'd be happy to mail you some stuff when it's ready, if you'd like.

Good luck with the plant ID.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks, I may take you up on that offer.


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 26, 2006)

*Wednesday - April 26*

Weights: None

Cardio: 30 Minutes on Treadmill.  Just a long walk at 3.7 mph

Diet:

Meal 1: Chicken, lettuce, tomatoe wrap with a little light caesar dressing

Meal 2: 1 cup FF Cottage Cheese, 1/2 avocado, 1/2 can diced tomatoes, balsamic vinegar

Meal 3: 1 Ground Turkey Burger, 1 cup brown rice, some mushrooms, some light french dressing

Meal 4: 1/2 cup FF Cottage Cheese, 1/2 avocado, 1/2 can diced tomatoes, balsamic vinegar

Supplements: 4 Fish Oil Pills (forgot to take 2), Multi-V

Not perfect on the diet side, but pretty good.  Starting shakes again tomorrow.  I'm not sure, but I think this is the first time I found FF Cottage Cheese at the store.  Meijer is the store and brand.  Going to a candy bar plant tomorrow.  I'll have to be on my best behavior.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 26, 2006)

your diet hasn't been perfect?? I didn't see much wrong with that list!!  The only place here that carries half the food I eat (including CC) is walmart 

Be strong on the Candy Bars...I'm not sure I could!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 27, 2006)

Lookin good in here man!

Glad to see the diet and workouts are getting on track!  Now just stick with it and your home free!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 27, 2006)

what he said! I'm trying to follow suit!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 27, 2006)

Nice workout.  Nice garden.

Billie, I planted one of the packets you sent me and they're already coming up.  I had some extra fertilized planters soil and used it in a little area....I'll take a pic of them tonight and post to show you tomorrow.  Thanks for those again by the way.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 27, 2006)

yay!!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 27, 2006)

*Thursday - April 27*

Joined the early bird workout crowd at 5 a.m. this morning.  It was more crowded than I expected, but most were doing some form of cardio.

Cardio: 8 minutes warmup walk on treadmill

Weights: HIT Workout 2 - Pull Dominant

Straight Arm Cable Pushdown: 130# - 10 w/static hold

Assisted Pullups: -52 - 7; -88 - 7

HS Iso High Row: 140# - 10

HS Iso Row: 130# - 11

Machine Shrugs: 140# - 10 w/static hold

BB Curls: 60# - 9; 40# - 15

Cable Hammers: 70# - 7 + 3 Xreps

Time: 19:30

Notes: Workout picked up about where I left off last time.  I felt pretty good about it.

Gotta run.  I have a 2 hour drive ahead of me.  Will post diet update later.

Diet:

Meal 1: 1/2 cup FF Cottage Cheese, strawberries

Meal 2: PWO Shake - 4 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna

Meal 3: Veggie Omelet made with eggbeaters, hash browns, dry whole wheat toast

Meal 4: All U Can Eat salad and soup bar.  2 trips for salad with hb eggs, mushrooms, broccoli, onions, tomatoes and lo cal ranch and lo cal french.  2 cups of soup - vegetable beef and cream of broccoli

Meal 5: 2 homemade chicken wraps on ww tortilla w/lettuce, tomato and mustard

Supplements: 2 Fish Oil Pills (damn I keep forgetting these), Multi-V


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 27, 2006)

Awesome w/o BRother Boiler, glad to see you picked right back up where you left off, lookin solid my Friend, keep it up, but don't look better than me in June, please!!! I'm so worried I won't look like you all expect me to, I'm giving it my all for you guys though, that I promise you!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 27, 2006)

how was that drive? been a nice time to recover from the workout?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 27, 2006)

oh...BTW, BM...we are gonna have a little race...you and I...
See that pic of me in the avitar to my left? yeah..that was me...33lbs ago...I want that back..and better. That's my goal.
I hate cardio...so it's gonna take me a little longer..but I want that bod back...actaully, I want it better than that...

What's your goal?
Mine...immediately...Dang Dead bolt is 'nipping at my heals' strength wise...his goal is to catch me..mine...to prevent that..


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 27, 2006)

Billie:  I'm a sucker for too much dressing and sauces.

DB: Thanks, I'm going to stick with it 

Burner: Thanks, Get to it.

Missfit: I appreciate it.  I grew some Billie Seeds this year, too 

Billie2: Yay!

Archie: Thanks for the compliment on the workout, but save the other stuff for people who don't know better This group all knows you are going to do great.

Burner2: Drive was boring both ways.  This morning and this evening.  Good time to relax and listen to some tunes, though.

Burner3:  Good goal.  I'm sure you can achieve it if you set your mind to it.  My goal is the same as before.  Stick with it long enough to cut down to less than 180 and wear my 34's around.  And too get stronger while doing it.  I'm not sure what my weight is now.  I was waiting to eat right for a couple of days before jumping on the scale.  Gotta let things settle out, like Pylon said in his journal.  Maybe Saturday.

I'm beat and I'm going to bed.  Sales meeting tomorrow.  I'll catch up with you all tomorrow and Saturday.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 27, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> What's your goal?
> Mine...immediately...Dang Dead bolt is 'nipping at my heals' strength wise...his goal is to catch me..mine...to prevent that..


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 27, 2006)

thought you would like that....


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 27, 2006)

Billie seeds...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 28, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I'm so worried I won't look like you all expect me to, I'm giving it my all for you guys though, that I promise you!!!



We know you're giving it your all.  You give so much to the rest of us!  I'm sure you look just delicious...uh, I mean, fine!  

Any updated pics?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Billie*'s* seeds...


hey...what kind of _garden_ are you growing there, young lady?


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 28, 2006)

apparantly they have figured out a way to clone me through seed production......


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2006)

well, when do I get my very own Bilie clone?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 29, 2006)

Nice wo Boiler  

How do you like the cable hammers ? Do you use a rope attachment too ?


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 29, 2006)

*Friday - April 28*

Long day on Friday.  Had a sales meeting in Lansing then family fun night at Nathan's school.  So, I didn't get my cardio in.  Lots of yardwork today, then cardio in the evening.  Legs on Sunday.

Diet: 

Meal 1: Shake - 4 oz. skim milk, 1 scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna

Meal 2: Salad w/French Dresssing, cup of Chili at restaraunt

Meal 3: Wendy's Grilled Chicken Sandwich, small chili

Supplements: 4 Fish Oil Pills, Multi-V

Better than overeating, right?


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 29, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Boiler
> 
> How do you like the cable hammers ? Do you use a rope attachment too ?


Thanks, GW.  I like the Cable Hammers.  You can get a great squeeze at the top with them.  Archie has me standing away from the stack so the cable is at an angle.  That way, there is more tension on the muscle at the top of the rep.  Also works better for static holding that way.  Yes, I use the rope attatchment.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2006)

Good Stuff BRother Boiler, keep at it my Friend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks, Archie You know I always appreciate your support.

Hey guys, quiet weekend here.

Well, I missed Legs today.  But, you know what?  That's alright.  Part of my new plan.  Before, if I got behind on workouts, I just blew the week off and threatened to start over.  Now, I'm going to let it roll a day or two or three if need be.  I'm real busy at work and at home, but it isn't going to mean that one skipped day means a whole week trashed.  Just a missed day, that's all it is.


----------



## gwcaton (May 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Thanks, Archie You know I always appreciate your support.
> 
> Hey guys, quiet weekend here.
> 
> Well, I missed Legs today.  But, you know what?  That's alright.  Part of my new plan.  Before, if I got behind on workouts, I just blew the week off and threatened to start over.  Now, I'm going to let it roll a day or two or three if need be.  I'm real busy at work and at home, but it isn't going to mean that one skipped day means a whole week trashed.  Just a missed day, that's all it is.



  Sounds good Boiler ,

I've been looking forward to my Power Leg wo for almost 2 weeks now and things aren't working out ( no pun intended ) , I might have t skip it/or push it back ( again ) Oh well . Life goes on and there will be another .


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2006)

'Morning BM!
Sounds like u too, are hanging in there!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Just a missed day, that's all it is.




You R so right boiler!!!  Such a good attitude!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 1, 2006)

Good attitude to keep there bud!  Your on a war path to better yourself keep it up bud!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Before, if I got behind on workouts, I just blew the week off and threatened to start over.  Now, I'm going to let it roll a day or two or three if need be.  I'm real busy at work and at home, but it isn't going to mean that one skipped day means a whole week trashed.  Just a missed day, that's all it is.



Yup, don't worry about a missed workout here or there.  Just keep on keeping on.  It's the same with a so-so meal.  No need to trash the entire day, just get back on track.


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2006)

Exactly what they all said my Friend, keep your chin up and your heart light, your doin just fine BRother Boiler!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2006)

Yo Steve-O


----------



## gwcaton (May 2, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)




----------



## b_reed23 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## Devlin (May 3, 2006)

Hey Boiler  Hows the garden coming Mine is doing good, thanks to the weather and your advice.  The only things that haven't grown from seed are rosemary and lavendar, but I'm considering picking some seedlings up at a local garden center.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 4, 2006)

Thought you might like this Steve...it is my pride and joy, the rose bush blooms red, orange, yellow, and pink, and every combination of those colors (ie some are yellow AND pink, or orange AND yellow)  The blooms are topping out at 7" across!!!!!!!!! you can see in the picture how many blooms are on the bush, but in July....it is literally covered...you can't even see the foliage on it   

I am trimming it back this fall if you or anyone else wants a cutting!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 4, 2006)

Hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 4, 2006)

Heya boiler!


----------



## boilermaker (May 6, 2006)

Sorry for being such a slug, guys.  Never got the leg workout in and haven't lifted for a week now.  It wasn't a total disaster, I did cardio twice.  I was on the road all week for work and it was Nathan's Birthday this week.  We're having family over today.

GW1: Yes, there will be another.

Burner: Yeah, I'm hanging in there

Fitgirl: Just another day, I guess.  This week should be better

Deadbolt: There is plenty of room for improvement 

Archie: I'm tryin', just not hard enough

Fitgirl2: Yo-Fittio 

GW, Burner, Billie-O:       

Devlin: Garden is coming along nicely.  Rosey and Lavender are difficult to start from seed.  I tried with lavender and it didn't make it for me either.

Billie: Those are awesome.  Put a fence around them to keep your hubby away I'll make some room for cuttings in my landscape!!

Archie: Things are fine.  Hope they are great for you, too!

Pylon:  How's it going?


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2006)

'morning, mi amigo!
how was your cinco de mayo?
Glad to see ya back. 
keep the chin up! THis coming week WILL be better for you, then the next one and the next.
I know all about that. Lookin' forward to seein' the workouts again-


----------



## Devlin (May 6, 2006)

Hey there, atleast you did something instead of nothing.  Hope Nathan had a happy birthday.  Are you going to watch the Derby today?  

By the way thank you for adding my link for te Diabetes walk onto your sig.


----------



## boilermaker (May 7, 2006)

We had the family over for Nathan's birthday yesterday.  That went well.  Wagered $50 on the derby, but didn't win anything.  I had 3 of the 5 that finished 1 thru 4 (4th was a dead heat) but I had the winner in the 2nd spot and not 1st.  Oh well.  There is no better way to play the lottery than picking a trifecta on Derby Day.  A $2 Trifecta winner paid over $11,000 yesterday.   

Anyhow, another issue.  I have this severe pain in my foot.  It's the tendon that runs from the big toe through the ball of my left foot.  Feels like it's strained.  I can barely walk it hurts so bad.  Just woke up with it 2 mornings ago and it has gotten progressively worse.  Major pain.  Anyone else had this?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 7, 2006)

hiya Boiler!  Never had that kind of pain in the big toe, but I have officially hurt my back or hip flexor...so I'm in the same boat

Glad you like the roses...the multicolor bush was here when we moved here, but was in poor shape, I nursed it back to health...I have another bush that I will try to get pics of this week...it is one that I crossed myself...the top is a bunch of little roses, and its hot pink, the bottom of the bush is dark burgandy...it's pretty cool 

Try to do some upper body workouts this week while resting the toe!


----------



## King Silverback (May 8, 2006)

Glad your Boys party went well, sorry to hear about your foot though!!! Hope it heals quickly for you my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 8, 2006)

Being a senior citizen I have /have had many pains but not that one . Yet !


----------



## boilermaker (May 8, 2006)

Archie and GW: It hurts like a mother stretcher .  Now my calf is sore too because I've been walking different to compensate for the pain.  I hope it gets better soon.  This is miserable.


----------



## gwcaton (May 9, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Archie and GW: It hurts like a mother stretcher .  Now my calf is sore too because I've been walking different to compensate for the pain.  I hope it gets better soon.  This is miserable.



 I hear ya , a month or so ago when I "Broke " my big toe  my calf was sore as hell too from walking different .


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2006)

hey bm..any better today?


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2006)

Hope its better my Friend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (May 10, 2006)

GW: Yeah, I subconciously roll my ankle out to take pressure off my big toe and the outside of my calf is burning in no time 

Burner: It feels better in the morning, but walking all day has it screaming at night.

Archie: Not yet, but here's hoping.


----------



## boilermaker (May 10, 2006)

Well guys, I'm finially going to spend a day in my office.  No travel .  Tons of work to catch up on and I'll try and catch up on some journals, too.  I hope everyone is doing great.


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2006)

morning! hope the foot is a little better today..maybe being in the office and not as mobile, will help a little


----------



## boilermaker (May 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> morning! hope the foot is a little better today..maybe being in the office and not as mobile, will help a little


It did feel better this morning.  So what did I do?  went and fertilized my lawn.  Two trips over it spreading 150 lbs. of fertilizer.  Now it hurts like hell again.  Ah well, it was encouraging that it felt better this morning.  Where is the Percocet when you need it?


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2006)

dont ya hate that??? Your enthusiasm outweighs what you should actually do..and then..poof.
no percoset..maybe some ibuprofrin? (sp)


----------



## boilermaker (May 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dont ya hate that??? Your enthusiasm outweighs what you should actually do..and then..poof.
> no percoset..maybe some ibuprofrin? (sp)


I've been popping some ibuprofin, but it doesn't seem to touch it.


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2006)

sorry to hear that....


----------



## b_reed23 (May 10, 2006)

have you tried any topical muscle stuff like icyhot??


----------



## boilermaker (May 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> have you tried any topical muscle stuff like icyhot??


I haven't, Billie.  I think it's a tendon strain.  Does it work for that.  I was planning on just beating down the pain through shear willpower 

Honestly, it feels a little better today.  Nowhere near being able to run on yet, but I'm not limping too bad yet.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2006)

I just thik taking stuff for the inflamation...motrin, etc...and rest will be the best bet.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 10, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Archie and GW: It hurts like a mother stretcher .  Now my calf is sore too because I've been walking different to compensate for the pain.  I hope it gets better soon.  This is miserable.


Thats what you call a compensitory injury!!

Just stick to ice and rest and pray!  Best combo I've found hehe!

Hope it heals up fast....at least someone is out of commision with me  sounds so bad to say that damn I'm going to hell!


----------



## King Silverback (May 11, 2006)

Hello my Friend, how goes it??? Hope the foot is getting better!!!


----------



## boilermaker (May 11, 2006)

Deadbolt: Yep, if that's what you call it, then that's what it is.

Burner: I've been taking some Ibuprofin.

Archie: Not bad, and You?  Foot feels quite a bit better today.


----------



## boilermaker (May 11, 2006)

*Thursday - May 11*

Cardio: None (damn foot)

Weights: HIT Workout 1 - Push Dominant

Flat DB Press: 55# - 12; 40# - 12 (Up 10# over last and looks like I need to go a little heavier yet)

Pec Deck: 100# - 13 w/10 count sh (up 2 reps here)

Pushups: 22 (Up 5 pushups)

DB Side Laterals: 15# - 12; 10# - 10 (up 2 reps on initial and ds)

Face Pulls: 50# - 12 + 4 xreps (up 1 rep)

Overhead Dumbell Extension: 50# - 10

Tricep Extension Machine: 60# - 12 w/static hold (up 6 reps)

Dips: -28# - 8; -46# - 6 (dropped some weight here to get more good reps)

Time: 17:45

Notes: Overall a pretty good workout. I was up on weight or reps on most everything.  Now if I can just string a few of these together.....


----------



## King Silverback (May 11, 2006)

Excellent w/o BRother Boiler, keep it up, looks like the break did you some good, didn't skip a beat!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Flat DB Press: 55# - 12; 40# - 12 (Up 10# over last and looks like I need to go a little heavier yet)


now THAT'S what I'm talking about!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 11, 2006)

Nice job on the increases!!  

Take care of that foot


----------



## gwcaton (May 11, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Cardio: None (damn foot)
> 
> Weights: HIT Workout 1 - Push Dominant
> 
> ...



Nice one Boiler ! !!

Hey , if Burner can string 'em together so can you


----------



## Triple Threat (May 11, 2006)

Good going, boiler.    I bet it felt good to get back to the gym.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 12, 2006)

Good work man!  Keep them workouts coming bud....


----------



## b_reed23 (May 12, 2006)

woohoo!


----------



## boilermaker (May 12, 2006)

Archie: Yeah, I felt pretty good in there.  I'm hurting today, though 

Burner: Nothing special, but I'm getting there.  200# will fall shortly 

YM: Thanks, the foot is coming along.  This weather sucks, Eh!

GW: Baby steps to get back into full swing.  Workout 2 tomorrow morning before Nathan's kickball league at 9:30.  Wanna see total chaos.  Try showing up to watch 3 year olds play kickball 

TT: Thanks, it felt good to accomplish something.  Sadly, I had a new PR...On the scale 

Deadbolt: Thanks, Bud.  Sorry I missed your journal in my rounds of catchup the other day.

Billie: Yee Ha!!!!

Well the foot feels much better today.  Still hurts too much to run and I don't want to set it back.  I might try some walking cardio for 30 minutes tonight.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 12, 2006)

Yeah - this weather blows!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boilermaker (May 12, 2006)

Alright, I have a dilema.  I have a problem with a woodchuck.  We'll call him "Chuck".  Chuck has been terrorizing my garden for two years now.  I borrowed a live trap from my wife's grandpa last weekend.  I put it out tonight for the first time.  You see, I have this problem with killing things now.  Yes, I hunt ducks, but can justify that because I spend about $300 every year supporting Ducks Unlimited.  Ever since my Cancer scare, I have a hard time snuffing out the life of something other than a bug.  My wife thinks I'm a little nuts, but it's a fact.  Now I have this bastard Chuck terrorizing my garden and I couldn't set the trap out until now because I was on the road working all week and wanted to be home when I caught him so he didn't suffer.  But I'm not sure what to do when I catch him (I will catch him) because reports say that you have to take then 5 miles away and release them so they can't find there way home.  They also say most die from exposure and lack of food.  A slow brutal death.  So, should I release him 5 miles away, throw chuck in the swamp to drown, or just have a buddy shoot him either before or after capture.  All bother me.  I hate to snuff something's life out, but I have a garden that is a top priority.  Suggestions welcome.


----------



## boilermaker (May 12, 2006)

Here's my first catch:







I let him go since I don't have any berries or corn.  Plus, he was just a little guy!  I want Chuck


----------



## b_reed23 (May 12, 2006)

my neighbor tried to catch a coon like that, and got a skunk...no one knew what to do with it   I think he did end up shooting it though....


----------



## Triple Threat (May 13, 2006)

Take Chuck for a ride in the country, far from where you live, and set him free out there.


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Alright, I have a dilema. I have a problem with a woodchuck. We'll call him "Chuck". Chuck has been terrorizing my garden for two years now. I borrowed a live trap from my wife's grandpa last weekend. I put it out tonight for the first time. You see, I have this problem with killing things now. Yes, I hunt ducks, but can justify that because I spend about $300 every year supporting Ducks Unlimited. Ever since my Cancer scare, I have a hard time snuffing out the life of something other than a bug. My wife thinks I'm a little nuts, but it's a fact. Now I have this bastard Chuck terrorizing my garden and I couldn't set the trap out until now because I was on the road working all week and wanted to be home when I caught him so he didn't suffer. But I'm not sure what to do when I catch him (I will catch him) because reports say that you have to take then 5 miles away and release them so they can't find there way home. They also say most die from exposure and lack of food. A slow brutal death. So, should I release him 5 miles away, throw chuck in the swamp to drown, or just have a buddy shoot him either before or after capture. All bother me. I hate to snuff something's life out, but I have a garden that is a top priority. Suggestions welcome.


It's war, son! It's either YOU...or it's gonna be Chuck...which is it gonna be?
You should be thoroughly prepared for this kind of warfare. I suggest you rent the movie Caddy Shack, sit back with your favorite bottle of sprits and take notes...

(not very helpful..but I figured it would be some what amusing..)


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Here's my first catch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## boilermaker (May 13, 2006)

TT: Yeah, that's probably the thing to do.  I had a buddy over this evening and he was going to shoot him with a .22, but it was raining and Chuck didn't come out.

Burner:  You're killing meI'll have to make up some explosive rabbits out of clay.


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2006)

introduce Mr. Chuck to Mr. Gopher....

have a garden party..it'll be a blast!


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

'Morning, BM!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 15, 2006)

Are we gonna see some workouts this week??


----------



## King Silverback (May 15, 2006)

How goes it my Friend???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I suggest you rent the movie Caddy Shack, sit back with your favorite bottle of sprits and take notes...



You should be okay with this Steve-o, until "chuck" starts dancin and singin' "I'm Alright".   Then the only thing to do is sit back and have more spirits....perhaps shake that booty WITH Chuck.


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

hmm....a duet...


----------



## boilermaker (May 15, 2006)

*Monday - May 15*

Cardio: None

Weights: HIT Workout 2 - Pull Dominant

Straight Arm Push Down: 130 - 9 + 2 XReps (down one rep on initial and 1 rep on xreps)

Assisted Pullups: -52# - 9; -88# - 8 (Up one rep on initial, same on ds)

HS High Row: 140# - 10; 110# - 10 + 3 (same, same)

HS Row: 140# - 12 + static hold (same)

Shrugs: 130# - 10 + static hold (up 10#)

BB Curls: 60# - 9; 50# - 7 (Increased initial by 10#, increased ds by 10#.  Felt less boring to do heavier here)

Cable Hammers:  50# - 11 + static hold (Increased initial by 1)

Time: 23:00 (Improved by 3 minutes)

Notes: Went through the workout faster than last time, which seemed like months ago, though it was only a couple of weeks.  Got through everything alright.  Was kind of a mixed bag of some up some down.  Neither great either way.  Workout felt great, though  My foot still hurts, but I think I can get on the bike soon!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 15, 2006)

Fantastic w/o BRother Boiler, honestly looks like you havn't missed a beat!!! Sorry the foot still hurts, hopefully you'll get better quickly, just don't push it too fast!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 15, 2006)

Looks like you are doing an "AA workout"


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

you went, didn't you? so..you will be better next workout and the next and so on...


----------



## boilermaker (May 15, 2006)

Archie: Thanks, man!  I think I'm finding my groove again.

YM; Not sure what that means with the "AA" and all, but  I know you are wishing me well!!!

Burner:Thanks, bud, were in a race and it's gonna be a marathon!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 16, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Archie: Thanks, man!  I think I'm finding my groove again.
> 
> YM; Not sure what that means with the "AA" and all, but  I know you are wishing me well!!!
> 
> Burner:Thanks, bud, were in a race and it's gonna be a marathon!!



AA is a shortcut for "ArchAngel"


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Burner:Thanks, bud, were in a race and it's gonna be a marathon!!


dang skippy!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 16, 2006)

boiler's back in the gym!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 16, 2006)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

>




I love that little guy....maybe you can ask Robert to upload that to our smilie list???


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2006)




----------



## King Silverback (May 16, 2006)

How you feelin today my Friend???


----------



## boilermaker (May 16, 2006)

YM: Okay, that makes sense now 

Burner: Get skipping!

TT and Billie: Thanks 

Archie: A little sore, but the good kind.  My foot is almost better.  Will try cardio tonight.


Chuck is winning the battle here.  I've now caught a raccoon and a 'possum (I had no Idea so much stuff was wandering my yard at night) in my trap.  But, no Chuck And my peas are getting shorter.  Today I stopped at the store and got the sectret weapon.  CABBAGE


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> the sectret weapon. CABBAGE


you plan on giving him a bad case of gas...in order to track him?


----------



## Pylon (May 16, 2006)

heya Boiler!


----------



## aggies1ut (May 16, 2006)

Hey BM. How'd you catch the racoon? My dad has racoons on the property he owns. I guess they terrorize a feral cat that my dad "inherited" when he bought the land. He's not having much success in getting rid of them. Any suggestions?
Thanks.


----------



## boilermaker (May 16, 2006)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Hey BM. How'd you catch the racoon? My dad has racoons on the property he owns. I guess they terrorize a feral cat that my dad "inherited" when he bought the land. He's not having much success in getting rid of them. Any suggestions?
> Thanks.


I just used a live trap.  I took a picture on the previous page.  It's made by a company called Havahart.  I would think that would work if you take them far enough away.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> you plan on giving him a bad case of gas...in order to track him?


----------



## boilermaker (May 17, 2006)

Burner: No  , that's not quite the plan I had in mind.

Pylon:  How's it going.  Are you getting tix in advance for Archie Mania?


----------



## boilermaker (May 17, 2006)

I tried a new kind of fish from the store yesterday.  I grilled up some Monkfish and I got to tell you, it was awesome.  The meat comes in more of a loin than a fillet, so it doesn't fall apart and the taste was great.  Price wasn't too bad either.  $7.00/lb. if I remember right.  I'd highly reccomend it.  Just don't look at a picture of the whole fish.


----------



## aggies1ut (May 17, 2006)

Live trap, eh? I'll look into it. Thanks.


----------



## boilermaker (May 17, 2006)

The one I caught was with peanut butter and  celery.  You could use something fishy for raccoons, like a can of sardines or something.  The traps are pretty easy to use.


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> The one I caught was with peanut butter and celery.


hmm...PB & celery...you woulda caught ME with that trap...


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hmm...PB & celery...you woulda caught ME with that trap...



   Me too!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2006)




----------



## King Silverback (May 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hmm...PB & celery...you woulda caught ME with that trap...


  Ditto!!! Hows the foot my Friend???


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2006)

"I theenk we're gonna need a beeger box..."
-Taco Bell Chihuahua


----------



## boilermaker (May 17, 2006)

Archie: Foots getting better.  Tried to run yesterday. No go.  Maybe the bike?

Rest of You:  I'm holding out the PB and celery for a more attractive animal!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Archie: Foots getting better. Tried to run yesterday. No go. Maybe the bike?
> 
> Rest of You: I'm holding out the PB and celery for a more attractive animal!!!


----------



## boilermaker (May 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

>


Don't cry burner, I really don't want to take you out back and shoot you


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Don't cry burner, I really don't want to take you out back and shoot you


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2006)

dam...that came out pretty good...if I do say so myself...and...I just did...


----------



## Devlin (May 17, 2006)

Congrats on getting back in the gym   and on the critter catching  Atleast I don't have a critter problem in my garden


----------



## King Silverback (May 17, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Archie: Foots getting better.  Tried to run yesterday. No go.  Maybe the bike?
> 
> Rest of You:  I'm holding out the PB and celery for a more attractive animal!!!


Definatly try the bike, less impact, ya know???


----------



## Pylon (May 18, 2006)

I don't know the celery would do much for me, but I might eat all the PB and leave the stalky stuff behind...


----------



## boilermaker (May 18, 2006)

Long day today.  Had to go to Cleveland and back.  I'm going to the gym tomorrow sometime to do legs.  My foot feels pretty good these days.  I don't think I'll do calves this week, but will probably ride the bike for a half hour before my leg workout.  Catch up with you all later.  It's lights out for me.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 23, 2006)

Steve?? 

Where are you? Is everything ok? You have not posted for nearly 5 days now...??


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2006)

Hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 25, 2006)

Anyone home ?


----------



## Burner02 (May 25, 2006)

He didn't plant any 'man-eating' venus fly traps, did he?


----------



## boilermaker (May 25, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Steve??
> 
> Where are you? Is everything ok? You have not posted for nearly 5 days now...??


Where am I?  That's a good question I got stuck in Grand Rapids overnight without my computer and then I had to go from there to Cleveland.  I'm OK Thanks for asking 

Archie: It is, just real busy with work

YM: I'm home today, finally!

Burner: No, none of those.


----------



## Burner02 (May 25, 2006)

really? Too bad...think how little problems you would have with the kids...
"Son...you were bad today...for your punishment;you will walk thru the garden..if u survive...you will be forgiven..."

Son:   
-betcha he'd NEVER give you any more problems....


----------



## Pylon (May 25, 2006)

Nothing like being on the road with no PC.  I had a trip last year to Torono where my screen was broken in transit.  Not good times...


----------



## boilermaker (May 25, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nothing like being on the road with no PC.  I had a trip last year to Torono where my screen was broken in transit.  Not good times...


Yes, I hear you, PY.  Not only didn't I have the computer, but my cell phone charger was at home.  Car charger you ask, in my wife's car.  I felt naked without those two Trying to stretch my phone life to complete the trip.  No email.  Miserable.


----------



## boilermaker (May 25, 2006)

Well, I've been a slug again.  Work has me going everywhere.  Me and an engineer I work with have developed an idea that could make the company (and hopefully me) a ton of money.  Right now it looks like there is no competition and a huge payback for the dairy, food, beverage and pharmaceutical industries.  Keep your fingers crossed for me.  It's taken a ton of my time but opportunities like this only come around so often.  No excuse for not hitting the gym for 30 minutes a day.  Hopefully that will change soon.


----------



## boilermaker (May 25, 2006)

CHUCK continues to terrorize my peas.  In fact, I will have no peas this year.  Today, I looked out my window and much to my horror, I saw three baby chucks eating grass and occaisionally grazing my peas.  I've reached wits end.  Tomorrow, I'm borrowing a friends .22.  I have a few drawings to do on CAD, so I'm going to set up in my office with the window open and the screen out.  If I see any chucks, it's curtains.  I have to put my insecurites aside and do what's right for the peas and the rest of my garden


----------



## gwcaton (May 26, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Well, I've been a slug again.  Work has me going everywhere.  Me and an engineer I work with have developed an idea that could make the company (and hopefully me) a ton of money.  Right now it looks like there is no competition and a huge payback for the dairy, food, beverage and pharmaceutical industries.  Keep your fingers crossed for me.  It's taken a ton of my time but opportunities like this only come around so often.  No excuse for not hitting the gym for 30 minutes a day.  Hopefully that will change soon.



Cool, take that ton of money, buy a gym, hire a trainer and work part time


----------



## Pylon (May 26, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Cool, take that ton of money, buy a gym, hire a trainer and work part time



...and maybe something pretty for those who have inspired you to greatness!  (I mean me, of course...)


----------



## boilermaker (May 26, 2006)

I'm pleased to report that the Chuck population has taken a significant beating today.  So far 3 have collided with .22 short bullets.  Still waiting on big papa Chuck, though.  He eats the most.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 26, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'm pleased to report that the Chuck population has taken a significant beating today.  So far 3 have collided with .22 short bullets.  Still waiting on big papa Chuck, though.  He eats the most.




Awwww..... Poor little guys....I'll try to pretend my animal loving eyes didn't see that.... 


Congratulations on the big-o discovery with work!   That is absolutely fantastic news and very exciting... Do you have the resources to go on and persue this further?


----------



## boilermaker (May 26, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Awwww..... Poor little guys....I'll try to pretend my animal loving eyes didn't see that....
> 
> 
> Congratulations on the big-o discovery with work!   That is absolutely fantastic news and very exciting... Do you have the resources to go on and persue this further?


Hello, Emma 

Well, to start, Chuck and his demon offspring just have to go.  I put too much time and energy into raising my plants from seeds to have them eat them all.  Sorry for the method.  I tried live trapping, but it just didn't work.

On the work thing.  Yes, I do have the resources.  It will all be worked through my company, so the payoff won't be as huge as if I did it alone, but I also don't have to bear the risk.  Know what I mean?  It is something that will have an effect on all of the food everyone consumes.  Exciting, huh? Not really.  I'll keep you posted if you promise not to spill the beans.  Myself and another engineer are having a development meeting on June 8.  That will be a big day for me.  Also, because it is my wife's B-Day  I can fill you in if you want.  By PM of course


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 2, 2006)

G'day Steve! Just popping in to keep your journal kicking and to make sure you are still alive..! Hope you are well and that you're not working yourself into the ground?

 And yay - any info shall be mucho appreciated!!  But - yes - mum's the word!  I shall not say a thing!! 

Happy Friday to you!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2006)

Hiya BM!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 2, 2006)

Glad your "problem" has taken a HIT, LOL!!! Way to go and save your garden my Friend!!! Hows it goin for ya???


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 4, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Not only didn't I have the computer, but my cell phone charger was at home.  Car charger you ask, in my wife's car.  I felt naked without those two Trying to stretch my phone life to complete the trip.  No email.  Miserable.





I can remember a business trip like that.  I went to France for 10 days and didn't have a laptop or cell phone.  Of course, that was in 1985, when such things did not exist.


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey guys and gals 

Sorry for the lack of posts.  I just haven't had anything workout wise to post.  I reinjured my foot!!!! know, no excuse to slack, but I have.  Gardens are doing great.  5 flats of Impatiens today.  Mini Chucks are gone.  Big Papa Chuck musg be smart.  No Terrorism going on.  I promise I'll get back in the gym, just don't know when!!!!  Keep on keeping on Archie!!!!!  Only a couple of weeks!!!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm trying my Friend, giving it EVERYTHING I have, I pray your not dissapointed my Friend!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 8, 2006)

Hope all is well my Friend, 9 more days, looking forward to meeting you, I'll be the FAT one up on the stage!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hope all is well my Friend, 9 more days, looking forward to meeting you, I'll be the Lean, muscular, HARD, CONFIDENTone up on the stage!!!


think u had a typo, Archie! I fixed it for ya!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 10, 2006)

Boiler---Did you see the Belmont? FInally Jazil comes through   It was one hell of a race from dead last to winning.


----------



## Devlin (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow just saw the jocky of Jazil is only 18 years old and he lost a stirrup at the beggining of the race, but managed to get his foot back in without missing a thing


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 12, 2006)

Archie: I won't even comment on such BS!

Burner: Way to pick him up!!!!!!!!!  He's going to be awesome.

Dev: Yeah!!!! I watched it.  Good call.  That horse had a horrible start in the Derby as well, and still finished 4th.  I guess if you are a deep closer, you got some time to get your foot back in the stirrup .  You're sources were pretty damn good.  How's your plants doing?


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey everyone I've got the digi ready for the show and the pancake fest  Pics a comin' of our hero


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 13, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey everyone I've got the digi ready for the show and the pancake fest  Pics a comin' of our hero




YAY! 

How is work going Steve! Any update on the big development?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 13, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey everyone I've got the digi ready for the show and the pancake fest  Pics a comin' of our hero



I'm getting the tix for the two of us for Saturday.  When are you getting in?


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 13, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I'm getting the tix for the two of us for Saturday.  When are you getting in?


I'm arriving Thursday afternoon.  I have some work to do Friday and some friends to meet up with too.  We should hook up Saturday evening and head over to the comp together.  How many IM'ers are going to be there?  Just you and I?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't know.  Haven't heard if anyone else is showing up.


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 13, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> YAY!
> 
> How is work going Steve! Any update on the big development?


Hi Emma!.  I've been meaning to put together an email for you regarding the project.  I'll see if I can get that out in the next week or so.  It's still going full steam ahead.  How are you?  I'll get caught up on your journal shortly.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 13, 2006)

Heya bud!  Haven't been in here in a while!  

Hows everything going?

Man I wish I could make it to the comp  I haven't worked in over 2 months!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Burner: Way to pick him up!!!!!!!!! He's going to be awesome.


A friend has to do, what a friend has to do!
Was'sup, BM!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 15, 2006)

Boiler ,
Whats up bud ?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 15, 2006)

Steve

How are ya!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

hey! look! It's Gary! Hi Gary!


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 15, 2006)

Folks, I'm back in the land of the 'Lou.  And I have to tell you all, it feels good.  I enjoyed living here and had a good dinner with some friends my wife and I made here during our stay.  Tomorrow will be some more meeting up with friends and then Saturday, of course will be Archie Mania.  The digital is fully charged and ready to shooooooot!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 16, 2006)

Have fun up there with your friends and with Arch.  

By the way...all, but my peas and one of the plants you sent me are doing good.  Not sure what happened to the peas.  The leaves started to turn brown and they all have slowly died  My tomatoes and broccoli have taken off big time.  I'm going to have way more tomatoes than I wil lbe able to eat


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 16, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Have fun up there with your friends and with Arch.
> 
> By the way...all, but my peas and one of the plants you sent me are doing good.  Not sure what happened to the peas.  The leaves started to turn brown and they all have slowly died  My tomatoes and broccoli have taken off big time.  I'm going to have way more tomatoes than I wil lbe able to eat


Are you growingm that Coleus up big and strong?????

I'll See Archie tomorrowl  Woo Hoo!!!!












c


----------



## Devlin (Jun 17, 2006)

Boiler-We both missed out on a huge upset at Churchill Downs today.  A 99:1 shot won a Grade 1 stake race, beating the favorite Perfect Drift.  The horse, Seek Gold, paid $185.40, $41.20 and $13.20 with the Exacta paying more than $1000. Can you imagine betting on that one


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 19, 2006)

ahem......Archies pics???


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey all!  Good to hear from you guys.  Dev...99:1 Billie, Py took all the pics, I forgot my camera in the car when my wife dropped me off 
He took a whole bunch, though.  Archie was great.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 19, 2006)

Brother Boiler, was a PLEASURE to meet you, and your gift was incredibly special!!! Thank you so much for that and for coming to my debacle of a show, Next time wait to see what the Angelman Unveils!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 20, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Boiler, was a PLEASURE to meet you, and your gift was incredibly special!!! Thank you so much for that and for coming to my debacle of a show, Next time wait to see what the Angelman Unveils!!!


It was my pleasure, Archie


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 20, 2006)

*Monday - June 20*

Cardio: Walked on the treadmill for 25 minutes.  Nothing special, but at least a start.  Hoping to fit in Day 1 of HIT training Tuesday.  Must fit it in.  

My foot is still messed up.  It is swollen this morning (Tuesday).  I guess it is real easy to reinjure that tendon in the big toe.  Or maybe there is something else going on?  I might have to break down and go the the doc's to get it checked out.  It makes cardio nearly impossible on the treadmill.  Haven't tried the bike or the elliptical since I injured it.

Also need to get diet revved up again.  Chicken Breasts are thawing in the fridge and I got all my stuff together for blender protein shakes.  My garden should be producing lots pretty soon.  I've got some swiss chard to harvest and my zucchini has flowers on it.  Also have 8 bell pepper plants and 14 tomato plants along with an eggplant.   I forsee lots of stir frys going on soon.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 20, 2006)

ooh...stir fry!! I love them with shrimp and a touch of teriyaki sauce/olive oil....


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 22, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> ooh...stir fry!! I love them with shrimp and a touch of teriyaki sauce/olive oil....


Nothing better than stir fry and one pots when you're eating right!


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 22, 2006)

*Thursday - 6/22*

Well, I haven't made it to the gym yet, but in the interest of competition, my diet is rounding into form.  I have CC now.  And canned tomatoes!!!  So that was my bedtime meal last night.  Oh, and I grilled 4 chicken breasts and boiled up some brown rice.  Had that for dinner so here goes for today:

Weights: None

Cardio: Walked  a half hour on treadmill during a taped session of Good Eats 
(Cubed steak of all things) Toe hurts bad.  Need to go to gym and try bike or eliptical.

Had to leave for work at 6 bells.  Was up at 4 (Archie time!) doing some work for my calls.  Fired up the blender for the first time in a whle!  Didn't get home until 8 p.m. It's a long way from Howell, MI to Cleveland, OH

Meal 1: Shake - 4 oz. skim milk, 1/2 cup mixed berries, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1 tbs. NPB

Meal 2: Shake - 4 oz. skim milk, 1/2 cup mixed berries, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1 tbs. npb

Meal 3: Mexican - Lunch portion fajitas.  Chicken w/beans,veggies.  Only ate two flour wraps, rest as a salad w/salsa

Meal 4: CC and tomatoes (need to pick up some avocadoes)

Supplements: 4 fish oil pills, multi-v

Notes: not totally dialed in yet, but much better.


----------



## Devlin (Jun 23, 2006)

Great job on getting the diet back on track.  Hope your foot starts to get better soon.  Sounds like your garden is doing well, as is mine.  I'll try to post some pics this weekend of it.

The final odds on the horse last week were around 90:1, but thats still a hell of a long shot.  Here's something you may appreciate.  I was at the Horse Park a couple days ago and who is there...Chris McCarron (rode Touch Gold to victory in the Belmont, Go For Gin to victory in the Kentucky Derby, Alysheba to victory in both the Derby and the Preakness).  My boss and I were introduced to him and what a nice guy.  He's deeply involved with a racing academy at the Horse Park http://www.naracingacademy.com/ One never knows who you may meet.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 23, 2006)

Good to see you are 'getting back on track' Steve!  

And you need to GO AND SEE SOMEONE ABOUT THAT FOOT OF YOURS!!  It has been too long now - there might be something wrong that needs to be looked into!


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 23, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Great job on getting the diet back on track.  Hope your foot starts to get better soon.  Sounds like your garden is doing well, as is mine.  I'll try to post some pics this weekend of it.
> 
> The final odds on the horse last week were around 90:1, but thats still a hell of a long shot.  Here's something you may appreciate.  I was at the Horse Park a couple days ago and who is there...Chris McCarron (rode Touch Gold to victory in the Belmont, Go For Gin to victory in the Kentucky Derby, Alysheba to victory in both the Derby and the Preakness).  My boss and I were introduced to him and what a nice guy.  He's deeply involved with a racing academy at the Horse Park http://www.naracingacademy.com/ One never knows who you may meet.


That is a brush with greatness!  Those are some awesome horses.  Particularly Alysheba!  If I ever get down to your area for work, we must schedule a date to go to the Horse Park!  I would love to see it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 23, 2006)

boiler


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 28, 2006)

Hiya BM!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 29, 2006)

how are preparations going for our friendly comp???


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 29, 2006)

Hows that foot BRother Boiler??? Hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 29, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Cardio: Walked  a half hour on treadmill during a taped session of Good Eats (Cubed steak of all things)



Good episode.  But the last thing I need to see now (or every, really) is a big platter of chicken fried steak...


----------



## boilermaker (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm back!!!

I'm not any stronger, leaner or more fit, but I'm back.

some random thoughts:

-  Archie is really to be commended.  He established a plan (brutal at that) and stuck it out from last year to the comp.  Great job, Archie.  I don't think I've stuck to anything that hard for that long.

-  Dev is also to be commended for raising $300 for diabetes research.  In June, my sister (who has Juvenielle Diabetes)  had her 3 year old son also diagnosed with the disease.  She was in England at the time (her husband's work took them there) and had to come home prematurely.  Anyone who knows about this disease can recognize the difficulty of treating a 3 year old who has it.  Having to be tested so often (middle of the night) and have to have insulan administered.  Thanks for your efforts.

- Have gotten some exercise via outdoor projects.  Ran plumbing and electrical out to my shed (me and the boy call it the "man house").  Who'd a thought that digging a 135' trench to house two drip irrigation, one main and one electrical line would be so hard?  Pulling the wire back through the house to the panel was no picnic either.

-  Started painting the cabin this year   It has a southern exposure directly to Lake Huron.  Oh, and the majority is Galvanized Steel After 15 years of no paint (thankyou for living in St. Louis) it was a mess.  10 days straight of scraping, wire brushing, sanding and painting (4 coats including primer) have it looking great.  A lot of work.  Having a cabin on Lake Huron is awesome, but the exposure to the elements is absolutely brutal.  I'll try and post some before and after pics soon.

I hope to get back into the workout/healthy eating lifestyle soon.  I know I've said that before, but it's time to do something about it.  Bear with me.  Good talking to my IM friends again


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 14, 2006)

boiler

What am I reading about your foot??  What did you do honey?

How are you doing?  Sorry I've been MIA.  I'll be by much more often now


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 14, 2006)

welcome back, BM!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 14, 2006)

Glad your back BRother Boiler, anything I can do let me know!!! Thank you for your compliment, it means ALOT to me my Friend!!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 16, 2006)

**waves**

Hey Steve!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 16, 2006)

Glad to see you and and that you have been keeping busy with the projects.  I am so sorry to hear about your sister and I'm especially sorry to hear about your nephew.  Seeing older children having to deal with diabetes is tough, but it's even tougher with a child as young as 3.  However, they have made great strides in treating diabetes and allowing people with diabetes to have normal lives.  

I did a quick look to see if I could find the company that was geared toward kids, but couldn't.  However, I did find that there is a Diabetes Expo in Detroit, September 15, 2007. If you haven't checked it out, the American Diabetes Assiociations web page has a lot of info.  Also if you go to any of the ADA Walk for Diabetes, they usually have lots of vendors with info, samples, free monitors, etc, it's a great place to get some of the latest stuff and have fun  I found the walk to be very inspirational becuase of all the adults and especially kids with diabetes that were participating.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 16, 2006)

hey Steve...are you still in our comp? Or at least sending a gift bag to Arch for the winner??  c'mon, we still have a month and a half...!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Glad to see you and and that you have been keeping busy with the projects. I am so sorry to hear about your sister and I'm especially sorry to hear about your nephew. Seeing older children having to deal with diabetes is tough, but it's even tougher with a child as young as 3. However, they have made great strides in treating diabetes and allowing people with diabetes to have normal lives.
> 
> I did a quick look to see if I could find the company that was geared toward kids, but couldn't. However, I did find that there is a Diabetes Expo in Detroit, September 15, 2007. If you haven't checked it out, the American Diabetes Assiociations web page has a lot of info. Also if you go to any of the ADA Walk for Diabetes, they usually have lots of vendors with info, samples, free monitors, etc, it's a great place to get some of the latest stuff and have fun  I found the walk to be very inspirational becuase of all the adults and especially kids with diabetes that were participating.


isn't she awesome???????
luv this woman!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> isn't she awesome???????
> luv this woman!




Aww thank you.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2006)

well...I gotta call'em as I see 'em!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 17, 2006)

Hope all is well my Friend!!! Your in my thoughts and prayers!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Jul 20, 2006)

does this mean the 'Vette is done and u are giving test rides?????


----------



## boilermaker (Jul 28, 2006)

Help!!!!!!!!!!! I Need Motivation!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jul 28, 2006)

Arlight, guys and gals.  I've slacked, I've made promises and broken them, I just haven't done the work.  A lot of work and a lot of my previous bad habits have derailed me.  I'm trying to get back on track.  "Here we go again", alot of you must be thinking.  Regardless, I'm going to give it a go.  I hope my old friends here will support me.  I'm switching back to a push, pull, legs routine and I hope to start Saturday morning.  Wish me luck.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 29, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Arlight, guys and gals.  I've slacked, I've made promises and broken them, I just haven't done the work.  A lot of work and a lot of my previous bad habits have derailed me.  I'm trying to get back on track.  "Here we go again", alot of you must be thinking.  Regardless, I'm going to give it a go.  I hope my old friends here will support me.  I'm switching back to a push, pull, legs routine and I hope to start Saturday morning.  Wish me luck.


WELL WTF WHERES THE WORKOUT!  Dont make me push/pull kick your ass all over the place  

Did that help?   Hey man we can start over again...it aint easy...but together we can get it done!  I'm in the same boat as you big guy!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 29, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Help!!!!!!!!!!! I Need Motivation!!!!!!!!!
















And if that doesn't do it for you, do what I do.  Look in the mirror.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 29, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> And if that doesn't do it for you, do what I do.  Look in the mirror.



I'm another that uses the mirror for motivation.  HOwever, I also find reporting to the group here is motivation.  This group can really be tough...just ask Burner


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 29, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> HOwever, I also find reporting to the group here is motivation.  This group can really be tough...just ask Burner



I think Burner has become immune to us.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 29, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I think Burner has become immune to us.



Maybe, but bribery has worked with Burner


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2006)

pics? What? Dev is posting more pics? Did somebody call me?????


Hey BM! Right there w/ ya, bud...just keep pushing...it's gonna be hard the 1st couple weeks...gotta force yourself to go...then it will become habit / second nature.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey Steve... 

Stay strong ok. You have done it once, and you can do it again. Grit your teeth and WORK THROUGH THE DISCOMFORT... It is only pain - and it gets easier.

Stick it out for 3 weeks - 21 days is all it takes... You do it for 21 days and you can keep it up for life.

Think of your future ok... And the future of your family. If that doesn't make it worth it, nothing will.


----------



## boilermaker (Jul 31, 2006)

*7/31/06*

Cardio: 8 minutes warmup on stationary bike.

Weights: Upper Body - Push Dominant!

Flat DB Press: 30# - 10; 55# - 8, 8

Pec Deck: 87.5# - 10, 10, 10

Tricep Cable Push Downs: 60# - 10; 70 - 10

Tricep Push Down Machine: 70# - 10, 7

Lateral Raises: 15# - 10, 10

Assisted Dips: -34# - 8, 7

Powercrunch Machine: 40# - 15; 60# - 20

Notes:  Indications that I haven't been too the gym in far too long........ I could not for the life of me remember the combination to my paddlock My heart rate on my normal 8 minute warmup cycle reached 128 and was hovering at around 122 most of the time.  Used to be it barely cracked 100. 

Doctor's appointment tomorrow That should be a good ripping.

Next stop, clean out the fridge and start diet over.  Let's see if I can put a good week together here.


----------



## boilermaker (Jul 31, 2006)

DB: Yeah, that's motivation.  Keep it coming.

TT: Yes, the mirror does not lie 

Devlin: I'm up for group therapy, it worked for me the first time 

TT2: I think you are right.

Dev2:  I'm not in politics.  I can be bribed! 

Burner: I think you are missing your calling in life.  I think you should become a motivational speaker

Emma: I hear you I think I've sank low enough that I can bouce back with determination.


----------



## boilermaker (Jul 31, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Glad to see you and and that you have been keeping busy with the projects.  I am so sorry to hear about your sister and I'm especially sorry to hear about your nephew.  Seeing older children having to deal with diabetes is tough, but it's even tougher with a child as young as 3.  However, they have made great strides in treating diabetes and allowing people with diabetes to have normal lives.
> 
> I did a quick look to see if I could find the company that was geared toward kids, but couldn't.  However, I did find that there is a Diabetes Expo in Detroit, September 15, 2007. If you haven't checked it out, the American Diabetes Assiociations web page has a lot of info.  Also if you go to any of the ADA Walk for Diabetes, they usually have lots of vendors with info, samples, free monitors, etc, it's a great place to get some of the latest stuff and have fun  I found the walk to be very inspirational becuase of all the adults and especially kids with diabetes that were participating.



Hey, Dev Thanks for the info.  We are going to try and check out the expo on the 15th.  It's not too far from where we live.  My sister has had it for about 15 years and she deals with it pretty well, but we are all very sad for little Jack.  Too young to be saddled with something like that.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 31, 2006)

Fantastic return to the Game my Friend!!! Keep at it, looks solid!!! Hope all is well Brother Boiler!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 31, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey, Dev Thanks for the info.  We are going to try and check out the expo on the 15th.  It's not too far from where we live.  My sister has had it for about 15 years and she deals with it pretty well, but we are all very sad for little Jack.  Too young to be saddled with something like that.



Not a problem, it's my pleassure to be able to help.  Also check out the ADA Walk for Diabetes website for when walks are near you.  The walks are a great place to get the latest info and to meet people with diabetes.  I was amazed at the kids there with diabetes.  The all were so upbeat and enthusiastic about life, they were extremely inspirational.  

On a different note....fantastic return to the gym


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Burner: I think you are missing your calling in life. I think you should become a motivational speaker


I wish...get paid...WELL to help people? Where do I sign up?

Hows it, BM? See that u are back in thegym too! WAHOO! You went, I went...I'm going back to day for legs....you are gonna go too...right?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Not a problem, it's my pleassure to be able to help. Also check out the ADA Walk for Diabetes website for when walks are near you. The walks are a great place to get the latest info and to meet people with diabetes. I was amazed at the kids there with diabetes. The all were so upbeat and enthusiastic about life, they were extremely inspirational.
> 
> On a different note....fantastic return to the gym


isnt' this lady AWESOME!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I wish...get paid...WELL to help people? Where do I sign up?
> 
> Hows it, BM? See that u are back in thegym too! WAHOO! You went, I went...I'm going back to day for legs....you are gonna go too...right?


Yep, a little nooner cardio is on the agenda


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 1, 2006)

well, well, well....co-ed cardio DOES burn calories, so I guess it counts


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 1, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well, well, well....co-ed cardio DOES burn calories, so I guess it counts


  That's NOT what I meant, Billie.  But, in retrospect, not a bad idea.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2006)

that's funny...that's how I took it to mean too...great minds, eh Billie?


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 1, 2006)

What???   Nooner cardio????  Did someone call me????


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2006)

yep..me-n-billie are wanting to have a 3-way...conference call w/ you...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sorry, Billie and I already did that with BM!  You're too late, na na na na boo boo


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2006)

what????U cheating on me??????


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm such a lucky guy


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 1, 2006)

*Tuesday - 8/1*

Cardio: 30 minutes on stationary bike.  8.65 Miles; Max HR - 151; Avg HR - 125.  I've never sweated so much in my life.  99 degrees and humid here in Michigan.  The AC just wasn't doing it today.  

Diet:

Meal 1: Small bowl of egg noodles and turkey.

Meal 2: PWO Shake - 5 oz. skim milk, 1/2 bananna, 1/2 cup oats, 1 scoop protein whey

Meal 3: Tuna and hb eggs.  (I'll have to look up how much on nutritiondata), green beans

Meal 4: Shake - 5 oz. skim milk, 1/2 bananna, 1/2 cup oats, 1 scoop protein whey, 1 tbs. NPB

Meal 5: Tuna and hb eggs again.

Supplements: 6 fish oil pills, multi-v

Notes: Harvested a whole bunch of onions today.  tons of tomatoes and peppers coming.  Have appt. with podiatrist tomorrow to surge my ingrown tonail and find out what is wrong with my tendon in my foot.  Also have to get blood panels drawn.  Doc not impressed with my 205# scale tip today.

Anybody got a good cut supplement to reccomend??


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 1, 2006)

I recommend Methyl Ripped by nxCare,really helps me get my motor running!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 1, 2006)

Workout - check
Diet back in order - check
Nooners - check
3 somes - check

Looks like things are picking up for you BM.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 1, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Workout - check
> Diet back in order - check
> Nooners - check
> 3 somes - check
> ...


No doubt, Trips.  I think I'll wake up and try it again!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2006)

let's see...Dev hogs the PR's...and YOU...hog the women!


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 2, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I recommend Methyl Ripped by nxCare,really helps me get my motor running!!!


Thanks, Archie.  Vacation going well.  If you wanted hot weather on the water, you could have just come to my house, you know It's been upper 90's here for days.  Miserable.

Anyhow, are there any restrictions or warnings on thermogentics for people with hypertension?  These things intrigue me, but my ticker comes first.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 2, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I recommend Methyl Ripped by nxCare,really helps me get my motor running!!!


Hey Arch-
Have u tried the MASS system? Friend just got me turned ontothe web site a couple weeks ago...once I get consecutive again and get a little $$ in the account, I had thought of trying it.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 2, 2006)

*Wednesday - 8/2*

Cardio: 8 minutes warmup on stationary bike

Weights: Upper Body - Pull Dominant

Assisted Pullups: -64# - 8, 6; -76# - 8

Face Pulls: 50# - 10, 9, 8

HS High Row: 120# - 10, 10

HS Row: 120# - 10, 10

Lat Pulldown: 100# - 10, 9

Curls (EZ-Bar): 50# - 10, 10

Machine Shrugs: 120# - 10, 10

Notes: I was really sore from Monday and I think that affected me overall.  However, most exercises felt good with range of motion and form.

Diet:

Meal 1: 3 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 can salmon, ww crackers

Meal 2: PWO Shake - 5 oz. skim milk, 1/2 bananna, 1/2 cup oats, 1 scoop protein whey

Meal 3: 5 oz. grilled whitefish, grilled asparagus

Meal 4: 1 cup ff cc/ tomatoes, 1/4 avocado

Meal 5: 1 cup ff yogurt, 1 peach

Supplements: 6 fish oil pills, multi-v


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 2, 2006)

Home from surgery on the ingrown toenail.  Hurts like #)$*(&^#)! right now, but in a day or two I'll be glad to have that nagging thing taken care of.

Anniversery is tomorrow, so I'll have to try and get cardio in sometime around lunch.  Looks like the bike again based on how my foot feels right now.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 2, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Anniversery is tomorrow



Enjoy!  How many years?


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 2, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Enjoy!  How many years?


Number 10 for me.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Aug 3, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Anyhow, are there any restrictions or warnings on thermogentics for people with hypertension?  These things intrigue me, but my ticker comes first.


Yes and yes again.  Don't do it - you are asking for a heart attack - espeically if your HR is shooting up from just doing simple cardio!!

Plus - you know that you do not need me to point out that the two most vital 'weight loss aids' are:
1/ being consistant with your exercise
2/ being consistant with your diet

And, honestly, you shouldn't even be considering thermogenics if these are not happening (which they are not for you)... The effect that thermo's have are small and it will not be enough to offset issues with either of these things...

Just get the basics down Steve - train, eat, rest, repeat. 

Don't make it more complicated than it needs to be.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

Emma, I agree.  After some reading, thermogenics are not for me.  Just diet and exercise.  Thanks for the advice   I can eat as many fruits and veggies as I want for snacks, right?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Aug 3, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Emma, I agree.  After some reading, thermogenics are not for me.  Just diet and exercise.  Thanks for the advice   I can eat as many fruits and veggies as I want for snacks, right?




Good to hear! 

Also - regarding "all you can eat"....

Vege - as long as they are TRUE vegetables/ low sugar (and not things like carrots, peas, corn, beets, pumpkin), then yes - go for your life!! 

Fruit - you have to be a little more careful with as they are higher in calories/sugar.. But I am a strong believer that 2 to 3 serves a day should be included in a healthy diet.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

*Thursday - 8/3*

Cardio: 30 minutes walking on treadmill.  Max HR - 108; Avg. HR - 98.

Diet: 

Meal 1: Shake - 3 oz. skim milk, 2 oz. 1% no sugar added chocolate milk, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna, 1 scoop protein whey, 1 tbs. NPB.

Meal 2: 6 oz. grilled whitefish with asparagus and a peach

Meal 3: 1 cup FFCC  w/ tomatoes, balsamic vinegar, one dill pickle spear

Meal 4: 4 egg white, 1 egg, chicken, onion, tomato fritatta

PWO: 8 oz. 1% no sugar added chocolate milk

Meal 5: 1 cup yogurt, peaches and blueberries

Supplements: 6 fish oil pills; Multi-V

Notes: Didn't want to push my toe too hard today, but didn't want to skip either.  Thus, the walk on the treadmill.  Diet is rounding into form.  Made Chocolate/bananna/blueberry MR bars with Nathan tonight.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 4, 2006)

Lookin great in here man!  I hope to be back on the wagon with ya soon!


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 4, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Lookin great in here man!  I hope to be back on the wagon with ya soon!


Thanks, DB.  There's room on the wagon for ya!  Actually, after just one week I feel much better about myself.  

Today is busy.  I have to go have blood drawn for my panels (I was supposed to do this Tuesday but forgot and ate breakfast).  Then its off for a leg workout, then back to work for a few hours.

After that, we drop off Junior with the grandparents and celebrate our anniversery.  We're going to drive to Niagara Falls tomorrow morning.  I've never seen the falls, so it should be good.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 4, 2006)

B -- can I have that choc/banana/blueberry MR bar recipe?  That sounds really, really good!!!!  I want to make some mr bars this weekend.  Any other recipes??

Have fun this weekend!  Happy Anniversary again!!


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 4, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> B -- can I have that choc/banana/blueberry MR bar recipe?  That sounds really, really good!!!!  I want to make some mr bars this weekend.  Any other recipes??
> 
> Have fun this weekend!  Happy Anniversary again!!




  Tammy, I'd give it to you in a second if it were mine, but a friend on this site gave it to me and asked that I not share it because they are working on a book.  I'm not trying to be a jerk, just respecting the wishes of others.  Any other recipies are all yours


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh no prob...I understand!

I've been looking around and found some that I like too, so no sweat!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 4, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Weights: Upper Body - Pull Dominant
> 
> Assisted Pullups
> Face Pulls
> ...





The pull routine looks good.  My preference would be to get bent-over BB (or DB) rows in there (if no physical restrictions).

Now to go search for the push routine.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 4, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Weights: Upper Body - Push Dominant!
> 
> Flat DB Press: 30# - 10; 55# - 8, 8
> Pec Deck: 87.5# - 10, 10, 10
> ...



Found it.  

OK, I'm not a big fan of the pec deck.  I would go with flyes instead.  Also I wouldn't do both tricep push down exercises in the same workout.  Can you add close grip BP or skullcrushers instead?  Are you able to do any incline pressing?  Maybe somewhere around a 15-20 degree incline?


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 4, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> The pull routine looks good.  My preference would be to get bent-over BB (or DB) rows in there (if no physical restrictions).
> 
> Now to go search for the push routine.


So, I'll swap bent over bb rows for HS Row.  Easy enough.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 4, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Found it.
> 
> OK, I'm not a big fan of the pec deck.  I would go with flyes instead.  Also I wouldn't do both tricep push down exercises in the same workout.  Can you add close grip BP or skullcrushers instead?  Are you able to do any incline pressing?  Maybe somewhere around a 15-20 degree incline?



DB Flyes hurt my shoulder, cable flyes are alright.

Don't all those isolate the tris about the same?  I can switch to one if you think it would help.

As you know, I haven't lifted much horizontally in the last few months So, I don't know if I can go at a slight incline or not.  I will give it a shot though.  What's the best way to incorporate that.  2 sets flat and 2 at slight incline???

Thanks for the suggestions, Trips


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 4, 2006)

*Friday - 8/4*

Cardio: 8 minutes warmup on stationary bike (HR stayed below 110 this time)

Weights: Legs

RDL: 135# - 8; 165# - 8, 8 (need to get with someone and have them watch my form.  I can probably do 100#+ more than this but my lower back gets really tight)

45 Degree Leg Press: 270# - 10; 450# - 10; 540# - 10; 600# - 8 RP - 5
(will need to get back into squatting but not until tendon in big toe is fixed)

Seated Leg Curl: 70# - 10; 90# - 8, 8

Seated Leg Extension: 90# - 10; 100# - 8, 8

Seated Calf Extension (on leg press machine): 210# - 15; 250# - 15

Seated Calf Raise: 115# - 15, 12 (probably shouldn't have done these with my toe tendon problem, but I did it anyway)

Notes: Felt good after, like  during.  And so completes one week of making it to the gym each and every day.  The first time I can say that since probably Christmas.  My diet is also much better.  

Diet:

Meal 1: Chocolate/Bananna/Blueberry MR Bar

Meal 2: PWO Shake - 3 oz. skim milk, 2 oz. 1% no sugar added choc milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna

Meal 3: 2 eggwhite, 1 egg, chicken/onion/tomato and a little cheese Fritatta

Meal 4: Chicken Fajitas at Fridays.  No beans or rice, used a little guac for flavor

Meal 5: 1 cup ff yogurt, 1/4 cup blueberries

Supplements: 6 fish oil pills, multi-v

Notes: mini-vacation starts tomorrow so I'll have to be on pretty good behavior.  I'm armed with my homemade MR Bars and protein whey, so I should be on the better side of things.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 4, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> And so completes one week of making it to the gym each and every day.





That's the hard part, the first week.  It gets easier now.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 4, 2006)

Boiler I have a problem.....  My garden is taking over my balcony  


I know tough problem to have.  My tomatoes are doing fantastic as is the pepper plant and basil you sent.  The basil I started from seed, I had to divide up and into additional pots it was doing so well.  I've already decided that next year I will plant fewer tomatoes and somehow build custom 'cages' for them to be 'staked' to.   

Good start back on the wagon.  I'm really glad to see workouts in here again.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 4, 2006)

Dev,

Congrats on the balcony jungle   For tomatoes, just cut the ends off the vines and they won't grow any longer.  Also, start from the top of the plant and work down cutting off sucker shoots.  These grow out of the crotch between a leaf stem and the main vine.  Every one of these becomes a new vine.  If you start early enough and prune about once a week, you can keep a tomato plant down to one vine.  I usually let 2 o 3 vines develop and prune the rest.  For a potted tomato plant, this will actually improve its overall yield because there are only a couple vines utilizing all the water and nutrients.

Thanks for the encouragement on the workouts.  I'm feeling a lot better than I have in a while.  You too, Trips!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> As you know, I haven't lifted much horizontally in the last few months So, I don't know if I can go at a slight incline or not. I will give it a shot though. What's the best way to incorporate that. 2 sets flat and 2 at slight incline???
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions, Trips


Hey BM-
Is that all you do? 2 sets per exercise and 2 exercises per body part? Then yes.
Of course u can do incline...it may take a little getting used to. The first couple times I tried flat DB bench press...I didn't like them; they felt weird...now they are a staple exercise for me.

Good to see u back at it! You are up on me....I made 50% of my workouts...


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 6, 2006)

Greetings from Niagara Falls Just checking my emails and updating my journal here.  Diet has been a little shakey here.  I won't post the details, but lets just say not too bad and not too good.

I did walk all over creation today and yesterday with my wife.  Today before dinner I rode the stationary bike for 25 minutes (9 miles even).  It has been a fun trip.  We're heading back to Michigan tomorrow morning.  

I have been so sore from last weeks workouts that it isn't even funny.  I tried to stretch my legs this morning and I couldn't even touch the tops of my shoes because my hammies and quads hurt so bad.  Every time I stop moving for a few minutes, its really painful to start again.  I was hoping the bike would loosen my legs up and it did, some, but they were tight as piano strings again after dinner.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 7, 2006)

wahoo! Way to go, Romeo! 
Niagra Falls...2nd honeymoon?  
Must have been a GOOOOOOD workout! Don't worry..we've all been there...kill the legs...still hurt a week later...just keep stretching them....


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 7, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Greetings from Niagara Falls



Sounds like a nice little get-away.    Calories don't count when you're on vacation, do they?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 7, 2006)

that's exactly what I told him Trip


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 7, 2006)

happy Anniversary Boiler! How is the toe holding up?


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 7, 2006)

All in all we had a great time in Niagara.  The weather was nice and the falls are quite impressive.  There is a ton to do here.  I'd reccomend it to anyone looking for a quick getaway.  

Billie: Thanks, the toe surgery is pretty much healed.  Not sure about the tendon thing.  we're supposed to talk about that Friday at the follow up appontment. 

TT and Fitty: I know, and I indulged some and tried to be sensible in the morning and during the day.

Burner: Yep, the 10 year anny trip.  My leg workout was great.  Parts of my upper body are still sore, too 

Burner 2: Yeah, Some exercises I do 3 sets, some 2.  The concern is how my shoulder will handle it.  Hopefully, a slight incline will be alright.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 8, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> The concern is how my shoulder will handle it.  Hopefully, a slight incline will be alright.



I've got a messed up shoulder, too.  Flat benching and overhead pressing are OK (well, I've got to limit the amount of overhead pressing), but inclines are tough.  Too close to 45 degrees and the pain sets in.  I keep the incline to about 15-20 degrees.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 8, 2006)

*Tuesday - 8/8*

Cardio: 8 minutes warmup on stationary bike

Weights: Upper Body - Push Dominant

Flat DB Press: 25# - 10; 55# - 10, 10 (got all my reps, but a little shakey on the last few so I'll stay here one more session)

20 deg incline db press: 40# - 8, 8 (new exercise, pretty much pain free )

Cable Flies: 4 plates - 8, 8, 10 (A little uncomfortable with the shoulder here, will try lowering handle position next session)

Assisted Dips: -28# - 8, 8 (6# closer to unassisted )

DB Lateral Raises: 15# - 10, 10 (shoulder felt funny here because of cable flies)

Skulls w/EZ Bar: 40# - 10; 50# - 10 (new exercise for me)

Tricep Cable Pressdowns: 100# - 10; 120# - 10 (different cable than last time......better cable for ego)

Diet: Diet got off to bad start today because I was running way late for my first appointment and my MR Bar had mold on it  

Meal 1: Two chicken soft tacos without sour cream or cheese.  Chips and salsa and refried beans

Meal 2: PWO Shake - 5 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna

Meal 3: Chicken breast with salsa, green beans w/balsamic vinegar, sweet corn

Meal 4: 1 cup ff cc, tomatoes, 1/4 avocado

Supplements: 4 fish oil pills, multi-v


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 9, 2006)

*Wednesday - 8/9*

Cardio: 30 minutes on recumbant bike - 9.25 miles (forgot HR Monitor)

Weights: Abs and Extras

Saxons: 10# db's - 10, 10

Hanging Knee Raises: BW - 15, 15

Powercrunch Machine: 60# - 25

Speed Toe Hops: 3 sets of 30

Dorsiflexor using Low Cable: 20# - 15; 40# - 15

Diet: 

Meal 1: Shake - 5 oz. skim milk, 1 scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oatmeal, 1/2 bananna, 1 Tbs. NPB

Meal 2: Bowl of seafood gumbo, side salad with light french, piece of crusty bread

Meal 3: PWO Shake - 5 oz. skim milk, 1 scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oatmeal, 1/2 bananna

Meal 4: ???

Meal 5: 1 cup ff cc/tomatoes, 1/4 avocado

Supplements: 6 fish oil pills, multi-v

Notes: off to Tiger game soon


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 9, 2006)

hey steve...how did your bloodwork look last?


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 9, 2006)

speed toe hops??  Sounds like some dance your son would do at school...


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 9, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> hey steve...how did your bloodwork look last?


I haven't got the results back yet.  I ended up putting off going in until Friday because I kept forgetting and eating breakfast I'll post them when I get them.

How's your's doing?


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> speed toe hops??  Sounds like some dance your son would do at school...


 I'm trying to increase the strength of the muscles that dorsiflex my foot per P-Funk's suggestion.  He thinks it may help with shin splints and in my case, tightness and soreness of those muscles.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 9, 2006)

It had gone down 100 points with my detox thing -- and I will get it checked again probably next month to see what happens.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 9, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'm trying to increase the strength of the muscles that dorsiflex my foot per P-Funk's suggestion.  He thinks it may help with shin splints and in my case, tightness and soreness of those muscles.


tibialis anterior...and funk is correct that should help out.  get some good arch supports in your shoes as well bud.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 10, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> tibialis anterior...and funk is correct that should help out.  get some good arch supports in your shoes as well bud.


Thanks Bolt.  I've always had really high arches and I'm going to ask the foot doc about it when I go back in for my toenail surgery followup appointment.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 11, 2006)

Well, I missed a workout and my diet went off today as well.  It was for a good cause though.  I took Nathan to see the pride of Sydney, Australia (no, not Emma-Leigh, though I consider her a close second).  We went and saw The Wiggles "Dance Party" live concert at the Palace.  It was pretty fun.  He was so stoked he could barely contain himself.  I'll try and post a pic or two when we get them back.  Back to the normal routine tomorrow.  I may still do some cardio later tonight, but the pizza after the show has me bogged down right now.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 12, 2006)

pics would be great...I can imagine he was so excited for something like that!  Any big plans for this weekend?


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 12, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> pics would be great...I can imagine he was so excited for something like that!  Any big plans for this weekend?


I'll see what I can do.  We used a regular camera instead of the digital, so I'll have to scan them in if they turn out.

Plans?  No, I haven't been home on a weekend in so long that there is a ton to catch up on.  You?


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 12, 2006)

*Saturday - August 12*

Cardio: 8 minutes warmup on stationary bike

Weights: Upper Body - Pull

Assisted Chinups: BW - 1.5; -28# - 2.5; -40# - 3.5; -46# - 3, 3 (trying to do multiple sets of 3 here at higher weight to get off welfare)

Face Pulls: 62.5# - 10; 50# - 10, 10 (62.5# was going to be too much to maintain reps through three sets)

HS High Row: 130# - 12, 10 (up 10# and a couple reps)

Bet Over BB Rows: 115# - 8; 95# - 8, 8 (I think I'll switch to db's next time)

Lat Pulldowns: 100# - 10, 10

EZ Bar Curls: 60# - 8, 7; 50# - 10 (up 10# on first 2 sets)

Shrugs: 180# - 10, 10 (this was 60# more than last, but machine was already set up.  felt alright, maybe a little bit limited range of motion)

Diet: 

Meal 1: Shake - 5 oz. skim milk, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna, scoop protien whey, 1 tbs. NPB

Meal 2: PWO Shake - 5 oz. skim milk, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna, scoop protien whey

Meal 3: Can of Tuna, onion, tomatoes, ww tortilla, 1 tsp. light mayo

Meal 4: baked 5 oz. chicken breast, onion, zucchini, peppers, beans

Meal 5: 1 tbs. NPB, 1/2 cup ff cc

Supplements: 4 fish oil pills, multi-v


----------



## P-funk (Aug 12, 2006)

workouts look good.  How long have you been doing push/pull/legs?


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 12, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> workouts look good.  How long have you been doing push/pull/legs?


Really, I've only been back on a program for 2 weeks.  I took a few months off (got really busy and got lazy about working out).  Now I'm refocused and moving forward again.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 12, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Really, I've only been back on a program for 2 weeks.  I took a few months off (got really busy and got lazy about working out).  Now I'm refocused and moving forward again.




that is good.  the main thing is just sticking with it.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 12, 2006)

So number of sets and reps look alright?  I have to find a place to fit in a couple of the plank and rotational ab work exercises per week, or can I just do these once a week?  I started doing the dorsiflexing exercises, too.  Got some wierd looks from a couple people, but screw them


----------



## P-funk (Aug 12, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> So number of sets and reps look alright?  I have to find a place to fit in a couple of the plank and rotational ab work exercises per week, or can I just do these once a week?  I started doing the dorsiflexing exercises, too.  Got some wierd looks from a couple people, but screw them




from what I can see the sets and reps look okay.  The reps are a little high but that is fine since you just started.  It is hard to sift through all the chit chat in here... 

go with core work 2x's a week if you can work it in.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 12, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> from what I can see the sets and reps look okay.  The reps are a little high but that is fine since you just started.  It is hard to sift through all the chit chat in here...
> 
> go with core work 2x's a week if you can work it in.



OK.  I'll switch to 6-8 reps after another month or so.  I'll try and fit in core twice a week, too.  I guess I can do all of that at home.  Thanks for taking the time to check in. I hope you are liking Arizona, that's a long distance move.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 13, 2006)

*Sunday - 8/13*

Cardio: 30 minute brisk walk outside

Weights: Core

Plank on toes and elbows - 1:09

Plank with toes on ex. ball alternating one leg raised and foot dorsiflexed - :30 sec with each leg elevated

Woodchoppers with high cable.  2 plates x 10 reps (2 sets each side)

Diet:

meal 1: Shake - 5 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna, 1 tbs. NPB

meal 2: 5 oz. chicken breast, onions, peppers, zucchini, terriaki sauce

meal 3: 6 oz. lean pork, salad w/tomato vinegrette, green beans in olive oil/balsamic vinegar, some broccoli/bacon/cheese dish somebody brought to cookout

meal 4: three slices of pizza, side of spaghetti (damn, i was doing alright until this)

Supplements: 4 fish oil pills, multi-v


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 13, 2006)

Good Stuff, how goes it BRother Boiler???


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 13, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good Stuff, how goes it BRother Boiler???


Archman!!!  Good to hear from you.  Things are great here.  How's the family doing?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 13, 2006)

THings are better, slowing down after the funeral and all, but life has it's way of coming back around!!! Thanks for askin my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 13, 2006)

Good to see you in the gym!  

BTW, I think I did the impossible.  My plant looks dead.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Aug 14, 2006)

Hey Steve! 

Diet is looking pretty good (despite the pizza!  ) and your workouts are looking fantastic!  How are you feeling? Are you too sore to move?!  

And LOL - you saw the wiggles!  Hee hee.. Did you have the songs stuck in your head for the rest of the day? Cause believe me - they'll be stuck there for YEARS to come! Argg.... 

How is your foot going?


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 14, 2006)

Archie: Those are always tough times.  Glad things are coming back to a normal state for you.

Pylon: Thanks, it feels good to be back.  You can't kill that plant.  Tell me what it looks like.  Are the leaves brown or are they just crinkly looking on the surface?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 14, 2006)

Well, it fell over in the pot, the stem looks like it's turning black, but the leaves are just kinda crinkly.  I'll send you a pic tonight.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 14, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:


> Hey Steve!
> 
> Diet is looking pretty good (despite the pizza!  ) and your workouts are looking fantastic!  How are you feeling? Are you too sore to move?!


Diet is getting better.  Less slip ups and more good food!  The workouts have felt good.  The first week I was awfully sore, especially after legs Since then it has not been so bad 



> And LOL - you saw the wiggles!  Hee hee.. Did you have the songs stuck in your head for the rest of the day? Cause believe me - they'll be stuck there for YEARS to come! Argg....


Nathan has been a Wiggles junkie for at least a year now.  So I already know all the songs.  We go to the library and get their DVD specials.  He sleeps with the DVD cases.  We also get the Wiggles sticker and coloring books for him.  I made him a Wiggles cardboard guitar with one of my old ties for a strap.  He plays air guitar with that thing more than any other toy anyone has given him.  I love the Wiggles.  They can always be counted on to occupy a half hour or so of his time when I need it 



> How is your foot going?


Foot is good right now.  I had some x-rays done a week or so ago and I'll discuss the results with my foot doc at my appt. on Wednesday.

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 14, 2006)

Glad the foot is doing better!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 14, 2006)

*Monday - 8/14*

Cardio: 8 minutes brisk walk on treadmill for warmup

Weights: Legs

45 Degree Leg Press: 270# - 8; 360# - 8; 450# - 8; 540# - 8; 630# - 8, 5 (Up 30# and reps on these.  Will go for at least 650# next time)

Deadlifts: 135# - 5, 5, 5; 175# - 5 (First time for full regular deadlifts.  I started light to work on form.  Weight sucks, but hey, I never see anyone doing these at my gym so I'm ahead already.  They didn't burn my lower back out like the RDL's that I had been doing.  I think that is a good thing.)

Seated Leg Curl: 90# - 10; 100# - 10, 10 (up 10# on last two sets, 20# on initial)

Leg Extensions: 100# - 10, 10, 10 (up 10# on initial, 2 reps on last 2 sets)

Calf Extensions on Leg Press: 270# - 15, 15 (Up 50# on initial and 20# on second set)

Seated Calf Raises: 115# - 15, 15 (Finished all reps on last set at same weight as last time)

Diet: 

Meal 1: 5 oz. chicken breast, onion, zucchini, peppers, 1 cup great northern beans

Meal 2: Shake - 5 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna, 1 tbs. NPB

Meal 3: 5 oz. lean pork, 1 cup green beans

Meal 4: PWO Shake - 5 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna

Meal 5: Might not make it to meal 5 

Supplements: 6 fish oil pills, multi-v


----------



## Devlin (Aug 14, 2006)

Good looking workout  

How's your garden doing? I'm loving having lots of fresh tomatoes right on my balcony.  Pepper plant is doing very well with lots of buds, just waiting for the peppers to grow.  I thought I had killed a tomato plant by over watering it, but after a few days it popped back to normal.  Basil is over flowing


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 14, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Good looking workout
> 
> How's your garden doing? I'm loving having lots of fresh tomatoes right on my balcony.  Pepper plant is doing very well with lots of buds, just waiting for the peppers to grow.  I thought I had killed a tomato plant by over watering it, but after a few days it popped back to normal.  Basil is over flowing



Thanks, Dev.  

My garden is doing great.  Lots of tomatoes and peppers.  We're going to can a batch of tomatoes tomorrow.  Lot's of eggplant on the way, too.  Your pepper should have more than buds on it now.  Have you fertilized your peppers and tomatoes?  Peppers, especially are heavy feeders.  I'd get a soluble balanced fertilizer (miricale grow 10-10-10 or similar) and start soaking the roots at the reccomended rate every other week.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 14, 2006)

I have fertilized, but not that often.  Only about once a month with a Mericlegrow product (will have to double check which one, but I think it is for tomatoes and veges).  I was somewhat afraid of over fertilizing since I planted everything in soil that had fertilizer in it.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 14, 2006)

Devlin said:


> I have fertilized, but not that often.  Only about once a month with a Mericlegrow product (will have to double check which one, but I think it is for tomatoes and veges).  I was somewhat afraid of over fertilizing since I planted everything in soil that had fertilizer in it.



Well, keep doing what you are doing with the tomatoes if you are happy with them and give the peppers an extra blast every now and then.  How big of a pot are the peppers in?


----------



## Devlin (Aug 14, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> Well, keep doing what you are doing with the tomatoes if you are happy with them and give the peppers an extra blast every now and then.  How big of a pot are the peppers in?



They are in a 24 inch or maybe slightly bigger window box with only one other non vege plant. The pepper plant is already atleast 24 inches or more tall and thriving.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey bud! Looks like things are going well in here! Glad u are getting back at it!
see the workouts again! WAHOO!
gimme a week, and i should be back in action as well!


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Hey bud! Looks like things are going well in here! Glad u are getting back at it!
> see the workouts again! WAHOO!
> gimme a week, and i should be back in action as well!


Thanks, Burner.  Heal that neck up.  Man, what a gash.  You are a lucky kid!


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 15, 2006)

*Tuesday - 8/15*

Cardio: 30 minutes walking on treadmill at 3.7 mph (forgot HR monitor)

Weights: Rotator Cuff and Dorsiflexion Work

7 sets for rotator cuff with weights and cables.  10 reps per side/set

plate on toes raised with dorsiflexion - 25# - 15, 15, 20 each foot

Speed Toe Hops: 3 sets of 50.

Diet:

Meal 1: Chocolate/Bananna/Strawberry MR Bar

Meal 2: Cup of minestrone soup and side salad with balsamic vinegrete

Meal 3: Chocolate/Bananna/Strawberry MR Bar

Meal 4: PWO Shake - 5 oz. skim milk, scoop protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna

Meal 5: Homemade Quasedilla with chicken breast, fresh tomatoes and onions and a little shredded cheese all baked in the oven.

Supplements: 6 fish oil pills, multi-v

No protein at lunch because I was supposed to get chili and at last minute they told me they were out.  Oh well.  At sales meeting today, so lots of protein powder


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> Thanks, Burner. Heal that neck up. Man, what a gash. You are a lucky kid!


thanks! kid??? ha! Aren't I older than you???


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> thanks! kid??? ha! Aren't I older than you???



We're both still kids At heart anyway (old man)


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 15, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> Deadlifts: 135# - 5, 5, 5; 175# - 5 (First time for full regular deadlifts.  I started light to work on form.  Weight sucks, but hey, I never see anyone doing these at my gym so I'm ahead already.  They didn't burn my lower back out like the RDL's that I had been doing.  I think that is a good thing.)





I never see anyone else doing DLs in the gym either, unless it's a convoluted form of SLDLs.  Lower back shouldn't burn, although it may be somewhat stiff the following day.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 15, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> I never see anyone else doing DLs in the gym either, unless it's a convoluted form of SLDLs.  Lower back shouldn't burn, although it may be somewhat stiff the following day.



Thanks, Trips.  Where have you been hiding??


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 15, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> Where have you been hiding??



Right now I'm in Melbourne, Florida (on business).  I flew down on Monday and am returning on Thursday.  I've been busy at home too, and just haven't had the chance to get on IM much.  Days just don't seem to be long enough.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 16, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Right now I'm in Melbourne, Florida (on business).  I flew down on Monday and am returning on Thursday.  I've been busy at home too, and just haven't had the chance to get on IM much.  Days just don't seem to be long enough.



I hear you on the day length.  Have a safe trip home.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 16, 2006)

*Wednesday - 8/16*

Cardio: None

Weights: Upper Body - Push Dominant

Flat DB Press: 30# - 10; 55# - 10; 60# - 10 (Up 5# on last set)

Incline DB Press: 45# - 10, 10 (These felt good.  Increase next time)

Cable Flies: 4 Plates - 10, 10, 10 (lowered cable arms to one notch below parallel.  These felt great on my shoulder. No pain)

Dips: -28# - 10; -16# - 9 (up 12# on last set)

Lateral DB Raises: 20# - 10; 15# - 10 (up 5# on first set, but a little sloppy at the end)

Tricep Cable Pressdowns: 125# - 10, 135# - 10, 10 (up 15# and 10 reps on last set, 25# on first)

Skull Crushers with EZ Bar: 50# - 10, 10 (up 10# on first set, same on last)

Notes: Felt great at the gym today.  

Visited doctor for follow up on my toe.  I have a broken sesamoid bone, which is causing the pain that I thought was tendonitis.  It's cracked right in half and in the process of healing.  I guess I'll be doing more biking and less treadmilling in the short term.  

Diet: 

Meal 1: Chocolate/Bananna/Strawberry MR Bar

Meal 2: Baked Chicken breast with onions, zucchini, peppers and great northern beans

Snack: Some almonds and a couple pickles

Meal 3: PWO Shake - 5 oz. skim milk, scoop of protein whey, 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 bananna

Meal 4: 5 oz. steak, salad w/ lowfat italian

Meal 5: 1 cup ff cc, tomatoes

Supplements: 6 fish oil pills, multi-v


----------



## Devlin (Aug 16, 2006)

Yuck a broken sesamoid bone  How the heck did you break that?   

Very nice workout


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 16, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Yuck a broken sesamoid bone  How the heck did you break that?
> 
> Very nice workout



I don't know.  The doc says that since I have high arches, the balls of my feet take a lot of pressure.  I don't know what I did to break it.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 16, 2006)

I was going to say, we see sesamoid fractures in horses and they are usually due to repetitive force pounding down.  The sesamoid was one of the many bones Barbaro fractured in the Preakness.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 16, 2006)

That's interesting.  Does that mean I can say I run like a thoroghbred?


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 16, 2006)

Got my blood work results in the mail today.  Nothing too shocking.

Cholesterol: Total 169, HDL 37, LDL 88.  Ratio = 4.6 (ideal is less than 4.5)

Triglycerides: 218   A little high.  I should be under 150

Blood Sugar 104.  Too high, but this test was taken during my first week back and eating right.

Doc wants another in 3 months.  I should blow these numbers out of the water.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 17, 2006)

So, what's you people's opinion on trainers.  I don't want one on a regular basis.  I was thinking about getting one session and having the guy at my gym check out my form on my freeweight lifts and some cuff and core exercises.  I read so much on here about trainer's not knowing their stuff, but I think this guy is alright and I just really want to get my form checked on mainly deadlifts and squats.  He charges $50 a session, which I don't really want to cough up, but I don't want to get hurt either.  Opinions???


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 17, 2006)

holy cow....that's pretty high for a trainer...he'd better be good


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 17, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> So, what's you people's opinion on trainers.  I don't want one on a regular basis.  I was thinking about getting one session and having the guy at my gym check out my form on my freeweight lifts and some cuff and core exercises.  I read so much on here about trainer's not knowing their stuff, but I think this guy is alright and I just really want to get my form checked on mainly deadlifts and squats.  He charges $50 a session, which I don't really want to cough up, but I don't want to get hurt either.  Opinions???



$50 is well worth it.    Think about how much it would cost if you "jacked up" your back     3-6 months of pain along with PT ........

You could have someone at your gym that's knowledgeable and "not a trainer" watch you.   You could also bring in a video camera then post it here for critiques  ..............  You have options 

BTW - Welcome to the world of deadlifting!!   I just started doing deadlifts last year............I LOVE 'EM.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 17, 2006)

Billie: That's what I thought, but.............YM makes a good point and it is along the lines of my original thinking.  I don't have any "friends" at my gym.  It's kind of a quiet, keep to yourself kind of place.  The trainer was my friend and used to give me good advice, but then he became a trainer and now I feel akward just asking him to do that.  He's a younger guy and I understand he's trying to make a living.  I think I'll give him a one time shot to help me with my form.  A good investment that I probably need.  Or I could schedule a session with Dr. YM


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 17, 2006)

Man, today was a long day.  I left the house at 2 a.m. and drove all the way accross the state to sample flume water at a veggie production plant.  I've never seen so many beans and zucchini in my life It will be a while before they re enter my diet.  I'm going to do my core training tonight, but I'm skipping the cardio.  My legs are fried from leg day a few days ago and I'm really tired.


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 17, 2006)

Well if yoiu trust the guy and you think he knows his stuff it's defintly a great idea. I've never really given Deadlifts a try just becuase they feel 'akward' with me and I don't think it's worth the risk if I'm not sure about my form. I feel alot more comfortable doing a Sumo Style.
ouch 2am to drive across state? Hell even I would skip on the cardio  hahaha. Hoep you at least got some good rest.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 17, 2006)

I agree with Billie, $50 seems a bit high.  However, YM does have a valid point that it is worth it to avoid injury.  If the guy is good, go for it.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 17, 2006)

Devlin said:


> I agree with Billie, $50 seems a bit high.  However, YM does have a valid point that it is worth it to avoid injury.  If the guy is good, go for it.



I think he's a lot more knowledgable on form than me and he can look at the lifts from a point of view that will benefit me.  If you don't mind me asking, how much do your trainers charge.  You can PM me if you want, or tell me its none of my business.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 17, 2006)

I should have asked you how long of a session are you getting for $50?  If it is an hour long $50 is more than reasonable.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 17, 2006)

He said an hour to an hour and a half.  Hey, did you see what my pony paid in the Million?  $13+


----------



## Devlin (Aug 17, 2006)

That's a good deal then.

I missed the Million.  I've switched over to following the trotters and pacers now.  Two of the horses I yearling prepped (prepped them for sale when they were yearlings) were in the Hambo and another in the Hambo is a patient of the practice I work for.  It was funny, my boss and I watched the Hambo at our office, and when he saw our patient in the post parade, he was like, "OMG, we treated that horse last year."  Boss went onto say, "I wondered why the trainer said money isn't a factor, do whatever needs to be done." I  responded with, "Well yeah it's a multi million dollar trotter.  I could have told you that last year."   

The trotters and pacers have arrived in my town for the next couple months along with a lot of friends from the track in NJ.   I actually had an equipment trunk that was stored at my sisters in NJ shipped down to me for free thanks to contacts in racing.  Otherwise it would have cost $$$ to have it shipped commercial.  Sometimes the contacts in the racing world can be a great thing.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 18, 2006)

*Friday - 8/18*

Cardio: None

Weights: Upper Body - Pull Dominant

Assisted Chin Ups: -28# - 2; -40# - 2.5, 2.5; -46# - 2, 1 (not making progress here )

Face Pulls: 62.5# - 10, 10, 9 (up to 62.5# on all sets)

HS High Rows: 140# - 10, 10

Bentover BB Rows: 115# - 8; 95# - 10, 10 (very sloppy at 115#)

Lat Pulldowns: 112.5# - 10; 100# - 10, 7 (gotta get better at these so Billie doesn't pass me )

EZ Bar Curls: 60# - 10, 8, 7 (Up to 60# on all sets)

Shrugs: 180# - 10, 10 (will back down weight a little to improve ROM)

I'm headed up north to the cabin this weekend.  No internet.  Hope to catch enough salmon to stock the fridge for a long time.  See you all Sunday night.  Have a great weekend


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 18, 2006)

howdy, BM!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 19, 2006)

Boiler

$40-60 per hour is the going rate at the club where I go.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 21, 2006)

Burner: Howdy, Pardner

Trips:  , O.K. seems like this guy is right in line with that.

I'm back from my fishing trip.  Got some nice salmon.  One's almost as big as Nathan.  I'll have to post some pics of that.  Off to the gym soon for my meeting with the trainer where we are going to look at my form on all my freeweight lifts with an emphasis on squats and deadlifting.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 21, 2006)

I can't wait to see those pics of that salmon being bigger than your son!!   That must've been hysterical,

Oh, I got 65# for 15/3 sets on my deadlifts this morning....no way we can let Billie pass us up!  
  We should be really secretive about this -- she might hear us!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm not trying to brag or anything......but I do 90lb for my DL....my PR is 115...


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 21, 2006)

Here is the picture I promised


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh my goooosh!!!  Look at that big thing!  That's the biggest one I've seen.   Oh yeah Steve, the fish is big too


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 21, 2006)

Excellent w/o and thats one BIG FISH!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 21, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> I'm not trying to brag or anything......but I do 90lb for my DL....my PR is 115...



Fitty must have a mouse in her pocket or something.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 21, 2006)

That's a nice looking fish...good eatin!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Aug 22, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> Here is the picture I promised


 GREAT piccy Steve! LOL - you weren't kidding when you said the fish was as big as Nathan!  Holly eating! That should last you a good few dinners! 

So how did the training session go? What did they say about your form?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 22, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> I'm not trying to brag or anything......but I do 90lb for my DL....my PR is 115...




  Yeah, yeah, yeah....brag is all you do!!  

Just kiddin' sweetie....I hope I can get to 90lb soon!  The 65 wasn't that heavy, but it got heavy really quick on that 3rd set and at about the 11th rep!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 22, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:


> GREAT piccy Steve! LOL - you weren't kidding when you said the fish was as big as Nathan!  Holly eating! That should last you a good few dinners!
> 
> So how did the training session go? What did they say about your form?



Hello, Emma!  Yeah, Nathan was a little scared of it at first.  I vaccum packed about 12 lbs. of fillets, so that should get me quite a few good meals.

The training session went pretty well.  My form breaks down on rdl's and squats right near the bottom of each movement.  Seems, my lower back and pelvis are rounding a bit there.  I was shown a whole bunch of new core movements and my form was corrected on some others.  I'm to focus on core training to strengthen those areas and not try and be a super hero on squats and deads.  In other words, work with lighter weights until I nail down the form and strengthen the core muscles some more.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 22, 2006)

Good advice.  I did a couple of weeks a while back of really light weights (relatively speaking) and concentrating on form and ROM.  I think that worked me harder than normal lifting, and had a lasting effect.  It's a good use of time every 6 months or so, I think.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 22, 2006)

nice fish, cute kids...whose the cutie holding the fish??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 22, 2006)

Once you get past the $$ that trainers charge -- you really do get some great information from them.

Man I need to hurry up and enroll over here so I can get my certification.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Aug 22, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> The training session went pretty well.  My form breaks down on rdl's and squats right near the bottom of each movement.  Seems, my lower back and pelvis are rounding a bit there.  I was shown a whole bunch of new core movements and my form was corrected on some others. * I'm to focus on core training to strengthen those areas and not try and be a super hero on squats and deads.  In other words, work with lighter weights until I nail down the form and strengthen the core muscles some more*.


 VERY sensible move here Steve! 


ps: did I mention it is fantastic to see you back on the boards again!   You were muchly missed!


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 22, 2006)

MisFit: See Billie's inquiry.  Not me.  Sorry.  I'll pass the comment to my friend though I'm sure he'll be flattered 

Archie: Thanks That's the biggest one I've boated in 5 years!

Pylon: Yep, I agree totally.  I was suprised in some of the simple corrections he made in some of my core moves.  I think those will help me a lot with squats and deads in the future.

Billie: Thanks, girl.  The boy owes mamma for the looks.  That's my friend Frank holding the fish.  Recently divorced and on the market if you know anyone that might be interested  (I met my wife on a blind date  ).

MisFit2: You are right.  Go and get it done 

Emma-Leigh: Yes, the last thing I need is to hurt myself trying to do something good for myself.  It's great to see you back in my journal.  You know I ALWAYS appreciate your inputs and smilies.  And I've got some more to send you on pasteurization if you are interested.  Now, go get some rest


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 22, 2006)

I've got a short week going here.  I'm taking some customers of mine up to the cabin to do some more fishing and hopefully some relationship building that will pay off for me down the road.  I had the workout with the trainer monday and it was pretty much all over the place with no real exhaustion of any one muscle group.  Therefore, I'll be doing a full body workout tomorrow trying to hit the major muscle groups with compound movements and a few isolation exercises thrown in for good measure.  I'll be getting serious with Pylon starting Monday

Side note: Had my first lesson in welding tonight.  So, I'm officially a steel worker with Billie


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 22, 2006)

Boiler!! That is so cool that you were welding!!  What are you welding exactly??   between my stamping abilities and your weld jobs, we could make some hellacious lawn furniture/statues


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 23, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> Hello, Emma!  Yeah, Nathan was a little scared of it at first.  I vaccum packed about 12 lbs. of fillets, so that should get me quite a few good meals.
> 
> The training session went pretty well.  My form breaks down on rdl's and squats right near the bottom of each movement.  Seems, my lower back and pelvis are rounding a bit there.  I was shown a whole bunch of new core movements and my form was corrected on some others.  I'm to focus on core training to strengthen those areas and not try and be a super hero on squats and deads.  In other words, work with lighter weights until I nail down the form and strengthen the core muscles some more.



That seems normal to me.............."keep working with lighter weights until you are comfortable with the movement."  Hopefully he gave you some more tips like "foot placement" along with some techniques to help you with your form.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 23, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> I'll be getting serious with Pylon starting Monday



Dude, there's got to be a better way of phrasing that....


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 23, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> Boiler!! That is so cool that you were welding!!  What are you welding exactly??   between my stamping abilities and your weld jobs, we could make some hellacious lawn furniture/statues



Yeah, your right.  A little side business .  I was welding up some adjustable post feet for a boat hoist up at my cabin.  I'm not too good at welding.  It's harder than it looks.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 23, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> That seems normal to me.............."keep working with lighter weights until you are comfortable with the movement."  Hopefully he gave you some more tips like "foot placement" along with some techniques to help you with your form.


We worked on foot placement.  he had me widen my stance a little and turn my feet out slightly to develop a more solid base.  Also, I need to really focus on keeping my back on a straight plane all the way down and as I start to accelerate up.  It helps me to think of arching my back and looking slightly up during the movement.  Same on Deadlifts.  I did some of both today with some lighter weights and it felt good.  He also suggests I do a lot of core work with things like:

floor cobras, floor swims, pelvic raises, reverse crunches, knee ups and rotational cable exercises. 

We worked on my form with all of these and my head and kneck alignment was off on most when we started.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 23, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Dude, there's got to be a better way of phrasing that....


yeah, maybe I should have rephrased that


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wednesday - 8/23*

Cardio: 8 minutes warmup on stationary bike

Weights: Full Body Exercises

Squats: 135# - 5, 5; 175# - 5, 5

Deadlifts: 135# - 5, 5, 5, 5 (Just concentrating on form with light weight on squats and deads)

Single Leg Standing Calf Raise holding Plate: 45# - 12, 12

Straight Leg Calf Extensions on Leg Press Machine: 270# - 15

Flat DB Press: 60# - 8, 8; 50# - 10 (Didn't feel good on these, shoulder hurt)

Assisted Chinups: -46# - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3

Assisted Dips: -46# - 10, 10, 10 (shoulder hurt)

Tricep Pushdowns: 110# - 10, 10, 10 (Supersetted chins, dips, these)

Notes: Heading up north tomorrow.  Wanted to get in a good workout before the trip since I won't be able to again until Monday.  Wasn't so great.  I was pushed for time and my shoulder was a little sore.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 23, 2006)

Hey, you got it in, and that's what counts.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 23, 2006)

Things are looking great in here.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 23, 2006)

Pylon: Thanks, yeah it accomplished something.

Dev: Thanks to you too.  

Have a great weekend!


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm off on my fishing trip.  Have a great weekend everyone.  Talk to you Sunday or Monday


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Aug 24, 2006)

Stay safe Steve!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey Bud!
Nice fish!
Be back in a couple days...talk then!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 26, 2006)

Heya bud dont worry i wont let your journal hit the 2nd page...thats just not right!

Fishing trip eh?  I had a fluke tourny a bit ago and we spend 95% of the time fixing the boat...both engins are shot.  Never left the docks except for half of the 2nd day!  What a story that is though!

Lookin good in here though my man!


----------



## Devlin (Aug 27, 2006)

How was the fishing trip?

Question for you on the peppers...what should I look for to know when they are ready to be picked?


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 28, 2006)

Emma: Back safe and sound 

Burner: Thanks, how are you healing?

Dead: Thanks, bud!!  Yes, I know all about engine trouble.  I had to go through and replace the whole ignition system this year.  

Devlin: Weather was bad.  Rain and 20-25 knot winds out of the east  Waves were running 4-7 ft.  We still managed to have a great time, though not many fish.

Peppers can be harvested whenever you want.  If you wait, they will turn to red and be sweeter than when they are green.  However, they can be picked at any size or color.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 1, 2006)




----------



## Devlin (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks for the info on the peppers.  I actually have atleast two that may be ready for picking, however, my schedule has sucked the last few days and haven't been able to really check them out.  I need to prune the tomatoes again too.  Hopefully tomorrow I can tackle the gardening.


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 5, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Thanks for the info on the peppers.  I actually have atleast two that may be ready for picking, however, my schedule has sucked the last few days and haven't been able to really check them out.  I need to prune the tomatoes again too.  Hopefully tomorrow I can tackle the gardening.



Two peppers  Are there more coming?  I hope so.

I had a bunch of tomatoes lying around and some peppers and some asparagus in the fridge.  I grabbed a couple of onions I grew, a head of garlic, some carrots and a lemon.  I threw it all in the food processor in batches and put it into a big stock pot with about a quart of water..  Let it boil for two hours with some ground pepper, celery seed, salt and a few other herbs.  Then I strained it and canned it.  It made 5 quarts of juice and I froze the pulp for a good spaghetti sauce base this winter.  

V-8, no, I called it Steve - 8.  Not bad for a late sunday night concoction.  I wonder how the macros and micros would break down?


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 5, 2006)

mmm that's sounds so good. I've always been put off from trying veggie juices, but if given the chance I would actually try a Steve - 8! hahaha

So we have another great recipe from steve ... now what about another great workout 
how is the gym stuff coming along? Has your form gotten noticeably better / comfortable after reducing the poundage?


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 5, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> mmm that's sounds so good. I've always been put off from trying veggie juices, but if given the chance I would actually try a Steve - 8! hahaha
> 
> So we have another great recipe from steve ... now what about another great workout
> how is the gym stuff coming along? Has your form gotten noticeably better / comfortable after reducing the poundage?



Hey Tom.  Stop by some day and I'll be glad to pour you a cold one  Actually, I'm looking forward to using some of it as a soup base, too.

I saw your post about getting veggies for free.  Lucky dog, you are.  Lettuce is about the easiest thing in the world to grow.  For $1.50 buy a pack of mesculin mix.  Make a trough with your finger about 2' long and 1/8" deep.  Sprinkle seeds along it and cover lightly.  In a few weeks you'll have enough greens in that 2' row to feed you for a week.  You just cut it down with scissors.  It will grow back one time.  Plant one row a week and you'll never run out of lettuce.

Workouts have been pretty spotty the past couple of weeks with a customer fishing trip and the holiday weekend.  Summer is over, though.  Time to get serious.  Plus, I'm in a competition with Pylon


----------



## Devlin (Sep 5, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> Two peppers  Are there more coming?  I hope so.



  Yes there are more coming, but two I thought were ripe for the picking.


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm up early today.  Have to get expenses in this week.  Trying to recreate my life again through receipts and mileage logs again  .  Later this morning I have to visit two dairy plants and then I have an appointment at 1:07 p.m. at a bank property..........



















Yes, Trips and Pylon, It's Comerica Park for the Tigers vs. Mariners.  A buddy got us tickets on the wall down left field line.  So, Py, I've been eating great lately, but I'll spot you two dogs with the works today  .

This morning was the first I've woke up fealing lean in a long time.  Some of this work is starting to pay off again.  I still have a ways to go, but it feels good to feel some progress.  Have a great day everyone.  I'm off at 8 to hit the road and watch a good ballgame


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 6, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> This morning was the first I've woke up fealing lean in a long time.  Some of this work is starting to pay off again.  I still have a ways to go, but it feels good to feel some progress.  Have a great day everyone.


 Woo hoo!  Go Steve!  That is fantastic news!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 6, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> and then I have an appointment at 1:07 p.m. at a bank property..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was going to say "Damn, you sure keep an exact schedule".    Hope you enjoy the game and the dogs.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2006)

Hey BM! AM doing better. Every day...neck is feeling better...was bugging me when I tried to turn to the right...

Tryin' to get those internal fires burning again....being out of the gym as long as I have been...oof....that 1st week back is gonna suck in many ways....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 7, 2006)

It's a bummer that we had a 3 hour rain delay..............


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 7, 2006)

The rain delay took longer than the game took to be played.  

I wonder how many dogs BM wound up eating?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2006)

well...if they were tofurkey dogs...then it doesn't matter, eh?


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 8, 2006)

He's not back yet from the game?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 8, 2006)

That's why he's not back yet...he ate all the dogs in the park


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 8, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> That's why he's not back yet...he ate all the dogs in the park



In that case, I know where he is.


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 8, 2006)

Burner: Glad you are feeling better.  Get that fire going again I'm stll working on my fire.

YM: Yeah, long delay Then, they lost 

TT and Misfit: 4 was the total.  It's all I could justify spending.  Or else.........


----------



## Pylon (Sep 9, 2006)

Trust me, after the last week, you can pile on all the relish you want on those dogs and not lose ground.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 9, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> Burner: Glad you are feeling better. Get that fire going again I'm stll working on my fire.


thanks, brotha!



boilermaker said:


> TT and Misfit: 4 was the total. It's all I could justify spending. Or else.........


...He would have had to have taken out a 2nd mortgage on his house....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey Boiler...I have the scarves ready for your nieces.  Here are a couple of pics.  Can you PM me your addy and I will mail them off to you.

Thanks for the support honey!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 15, 2006)

Oh Boiler, I forgot to tell you, the pink on is for your 3 yo niece and the purple one is for the 5 yo


----------



## Pylon (Sep 15, 2006)

Did you knit those yourselfs?  Always finding new talents...


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 19, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Hey Boiler...I have the scarves ready for your nieces.  Here are a couple of pics.  Can you PM me your addy and I will mail them off to you.
> 
> Thanks for the support honey!!!



Did you knit those yourself?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 20, 2006)

Yes I did!  And I'm almost done with three more and about to get started on one for a good friend of mine!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 20, 2006)

here's another one I just finished...don't know if you can see it, but it's dark purple and tan


----------



## Pylon (Sep 20, 2006)

Heya BM -

got your message, but have been on the road.  No, haven't talked to Archie, but I saw Fitty got an email from him, so sounds like everything is ok...


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 24, 2006)

Boiler.  Tigers finally made it.  Let the second season begin.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 26, 2006)

Hello BRother Boiler, hope all is well for you!!!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 11, 2006)

A bump for Steve.
get out of the sport section and update this thing! hahaha


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 18, 2006)

HEY where are ya bud?!


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 18, 2006)

Tom_B said:


> A bump for Steve.
> get out of the sport section and update this thing! hahaha



Guys and gals, I've been so bad.  I don't know what to say except that I'm going to try again.  I owe Pylon a decent competition anyway.  Big odds on you, buddy.

An update, I've done nothing since my last fitness post.  I'm such a hole in the ground.  I weigh 10# more than when I started this last year.  No rebel yell hear.  I suck.


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 18, 2006)

Archie: Thanks brother!  I hope all is well with you!

TT: Woud've been fun to give you $#%^^ during the Yanks/Tigs series.  Sorry I let you down.  I hope all is well for you and yours.

Tom: Thanks for thinking of me, buddy.  Stay in touch.  I may be back around, you know 

Dead:  Thanks so much.  I went searching for my journal on page 3 to start.  Little did I know that you had already called it up to the front page!  I appreciate the concern.  You are the best.


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 19, 2006)

All, the photo that is my new avitar is one that I took off the back of my boat.  It represents what I am steering for personally.  Ironically, when I took the photo, I was going directly away from the light.  Now I want to go right at the light and feel the calm of the water around it.  Kinda sappy and stupid sounding, but it's a goal I need to strive towards and achieve...........


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey stranger! 

Don't beat yourself up pk - it will do you no good and it is not worth the effort...!! Just dust yourself off, jump back on and try again... 

I love your new piccy! Very pretty - and a good message too (and not stupid at all!!  ).

You staying around?! I miss talking to you...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 19, 2006)

I love your new avy BM.  That's pretty cool!  I love pictures that come out at you AFTER you take them.

Love the avy!

Hope you're doing well!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 19, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> Guys and gals, I've been so bad.
> I've done nothing since my last fitness post.  I'm such a hole in the ground.  I weigh 10# more than when I started this last year.  No rebel yell hear.  I suck.



Nothing says that you can't get started again.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 19, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> TT: Woud've been fun to give you $#%^^ during the Yanks/Tigs series.



  Oh sure.  Bring it up again.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2006)

BM !!! 

hey , I'm fat and I'm back !!!   get back here !!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 30, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> All, the photo that is my new avitar is one that I took off the back of my boat.  It represents what I am steering for personally.  Ironically, when I took the photo, I was going directly away from the light.  Now I want to go right at the light and feel the calm of the water around it.  Kinda sappy and stupid sounding, but it's a goal I need to strive towards and achieve...........



Excellent goal, it sounds like a GREAT place to be my Friend!!! Keep your chin up and your heart light!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2006)

now..if he'd just log in a little more often...

Was'sup, BM!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 31, 2006)




----------



## Double D (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi BM how are you? Havent posted in a while huh?


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 8, 2006)

*Wednesday - 11/8*

Hello All  

Sorry I haven't been around in a while.  I've been getting some help for my personal problem and it is going well.  I also wrecked my ankle.  It's black and blue from my foot to my knee.  So, needless to say, I haven't been able to to any lower body or cardio as of late.  I made a return to the gym today to knock the rust off..............

Upper Body - Push Dominant

Flat DB Bench: 45# - 10, 10, 10

Pec Deck: 87.5# - 10, 10

Assisted Dips: -40# 10, 8; -52# - 6

DB Lateral Raises: 10# - 10; 15# - 10

Tri Pushdown Machine: 50# - 10, 8

Tri Cable Pushdowns: 110# - 10, 10

I am suprised at how much I've lost over the months, but feel good about getting a workout in and my issues straightened out.  

Weight: 203#  

I'l try and stop in at all my friend's journals soon.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 8, 2006)

hi hon, I hope you are doing okay


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 8, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> hi hon, I hope you are doing okay



Hi Billie.  I'm alright.  Just time to get some help for something I should have addressed long ago.  Thanks for dropping in.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 8, 2006)

Good to see you back in the gym and hopefully all will go well outside of it.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2006)

what he said!..and something about having some beautiful, nekkid woman wiggle upon your face...
Hey BM!


----------



## goandykid (Nov 8, 2006)

Hope you feel better...told you about Michigan


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 9, 2006)

STEVE!  You're back!  YAY!!  And YEAH for working out! WOO HOO!!

But  What did you do to your ankle!  I hope it isn't too painful?


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 9, 2006)

Trips: Good to hear from you.  Thanks for the encouragement.  I'm doing much better now.

Burner: Hey, now that could make my ankle feel better 

Goandykid: Thanks.  Yeah, we're looking at a HUGE game next weekend if they both take care of business.  Didn't you tell me about the Redskins, too?


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 9, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:


> STEVE!  You're back!  YAY!!  And YEAH for working out! WOO HOO!!
> 
> But  What did you do to your ankle!  I hope it isn't too painful?



Hi Emma, how are you?  I'll catch up on your journal soon.  I just rolled my ankle over really hard because I stepped on the edge of a pothole.  It swelled up like a softball and bruised something fierce all the way up my calf.  It's getting a little better every day but it still hurts like heck.  

I'm going away for a long weekend.  But, don't worry, this time I am back   I'll check back in on Monday.  Have a great weekend.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 9, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> Trips: Good to hear from you.  Thanks for the encouragement.  I'm doing much better now.
> 
> Burner: Hey, now that could make my ankle feel better
> 
> Goandykid: Thanks.  Yeah, we're looking at a HUGE game next weekend if they both take care of business.  Didn't you tell me about the Redskins, too?




Haha, low blow about my skins, but did you see last week's game against the Cowboys? Mario Manningham is expected to go 100% this week so that he's ready for OSU. Bad luck for Purdue this go around, but atleast the BIG10 is looking dominant. First time since 1935 where two teams in the same conference have started off 10-0. Hope those cocky bastards over in the SEC hear that.


----------



## Double D (Nov 10, 2006)

You goin to be around long, or are you goin to be MIA again?


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 13, 2006)

Goandykid: The table is set for next Saturday.  Biggest game in the Big Ten since maybe..........ever.

DD: Yeah, I'm back and hope to stick around this time.  Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 13, 2006)

Well, I can never do anything the simple normal way.  Most people roll their ankle and its an ankle sprain.  Mine is a cracked tibia just below my knee.  I'll know more tomorrow, but the x-ray tech said is was broken.

Is there some setting I need to adjust to show which threads I've already viewed?  Each time I log in, it shows I haven't read any.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 13, 2006)

Cracked leg.  Ouch.  Condolences.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 13, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Cracked leg.  Ouch.  Condolences.



Thanks.  I might need to borrow your trapeeze to get in my cardio.

I haven't caught up on your journal.  You making any gains in our little competition?  I haven't thrown in the towell yet.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 13, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> Goandykid: The table is set for next Saturday.  Biggest game in the Big Ten since maybe..........ever.
> 
> DD: Yeah, I'm back and hope to stick around this time.  Thanks for stopping in.



Yeah theyr alreayd calling it the game of the century, and if its close theres a possibility for a rematch in the national championship. If Florida had lsot like they should have on Saturday I could almost call it a certainty.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 13, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Yeah theyr alreayd calling it the game of the century, and if its close theres a possibility for a rematch in the national championship. If Florida had lsot like they should have on Saturday I could almost call it a certainty.



Yeah, Florida is way overrated.  They still have @ Florida State and the SEC Championship.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 13, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> Yeah, Florida is way overrated.  They still have @ Florida State and the SEC Championship.



Yep. Speaking of overrated, USC is 3 again I think. Whats with the BCS fascination w/ the PAC10?


----------



## goandykid (Nov 13, 2006)

BCS TOP 10:
1. Ohio State
 2. Michigan
 3. USC
 4. Florida
 5. Notre Dame
 6. Rutgers
 7. Arkansas
 8. West Virginia
 9. Wisconsin
10. Louisville

Hopefully Cal beats USC this week, and Florida loses either of those two tough games. Hard to see ND at 5 after the stomping Michigan gave them, but they do have a game against USC left. If Rutgers can win out they have a legit shot at the winner of Michigan vs OSU, and maybe Arkansas or a WVU team that runs the table. 

Either way, I don't think any other teams can come close to Michigan or OSU this year. On espn.com they have poll up, which rivalry is greater, duke vs unc or michigan vs OSU

Michigan vs OSU is up 10 or so percent, I thnk the whole world is stoked.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 13, 2006)

goandykid said:


> BCS TOP 10:
> 1. Ohio State
> 2. Michigan
> 3. USC
> ...



They'll never let UM and OSU rematch.  Look how far Louisville fell off their loss to unbeaten Rutgers.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 13, 2006)

They said it's def a possibility. Michigan would probably have to win in a close game, overtime would help.

Michigan are so so so far ahead of all other teams in the BCS poll, and so close together


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 14, 2006)

X-Ray read by radiologist says I definitely have a cracked Fibula just below the knee.  This means I'll have to have a minor (they call it minor.....which I'd agree with if it was someone other than me having it) surgery where they will insert a screw through the Tibia and Fibula at my ankle to stabilize the fibula.

How I'll do cardio the next couple of months, I do not know.  Suggestions?


----------



## goandykid (Nov 14, 2006)

Best of luck w/ the surgery. Swimming pool?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 15, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> X-Ray read by radiologist says I definitely have a cracked Fibula just below the knee.  This means I'll have to have a minor (they call it minor.....which I'd agree with if it was someone other than me having it) surgery where they will insert a screw through the Tibia and Fibula at my ankle to stabilize the fibula.
> 
> How I'll do cardio the next couple of months, I do not know.  Suggestions?


Arggg... Steve!!  

 I am so sorry to hear this!! Wow.... Crappy luck... 

Hmmm... But a quick question - have you had your bone density tested?! Seems like such a little accident to cause a fracture!  Did the doctors give any indication as to how it might have happened so easily?

For cardio - firstly - your first concern should be RESTING and allowing your body to recover!!! 

But - crutches are FANTASTIC cardio! And what about wheelchair racing?  Hee hee.. Seriously though... after the first few weeks you could try a recline bike pushing with only one leg... Swimming would also be ok after the surgery healed (and hydrotherapy would be brilliant for re-hab!!)... Rowing or the 'arm bike thing' could be good... And, if you have access to it, kayaking may be a fantastic option too...


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 15, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> I definitely have a cracked Fibula just below the knee.  This means I'll have to have a minor (they call it minor.....which I'd agree with if it was someone other than me having it) surgery where they will insert a screw through the Tibia and Fibula at my ankle to stabilize the fibula.
> 
> How I'll do cardio the next couple of months, I do not know.  Suggestions?



Will you be able to walk or put pressure on the foot?  If so, something like an elliptical machine, bike, or just walking.  Anything low impact.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 15, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:


> Arggg... Steve!!
> 
> I am so sorry to hear this!! Wow.... Crappy luck...
> 
> ...



Emma, it didn't happen easily.  My ankle completely rolled outward, tearing ligaments and causing the Fibula to crack at the top where it is most securely connected.  No bone density issues.

I'll have to see what the doc allows me to do.  I think he wants it in a cast, but that won't fly for the work I do.  I'm hoping to settle for a walking boot.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 15, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Either way, I don't think any other teams can come close to Michigan or OSU this year.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 15, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Will you be able to walk or put pressure on the foot?  If so, something like an elliptical machine, bike, or just walking.  Anything low impact.



Not sure yet, TT.  I'll keep you posted.  I think I recall GW doing clean cardio.  Maybe something along those lines.  Maybe I can invent something new Then I could have my own infomercial and get rich!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 15, 2006)

Bummer BM!!!!!!!!!!!!

You can use an "arm bike" or you can use a stair master with your arms rather then with your legs (it's very tough).


----------



## Pylon (Nov 15, 2006)

Guh.  Sorry to hear about it BM.  When are they cutting you?


----------



## goandykid (Nov 16, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


>



Blue fan too? Niec to meet you


----------



## Double D (Nov 16, 2006)

Dude that sucks. But hey stay around here wont ya? Seems like you leave to often without return for a few months.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2006)

Hey Steve! What the hell were you thinking? You and I were supposed to be the 'comeback kids!'
Hope you are doing better!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 16, 2006)

YM: Yikes, a stairmaster with my arms.  I can't even picture it.  I'll figure something out.  

PY: Thanks.  I'm going for a second opinion tomorrow at 8 a.m.  I don't want surgery unless it is absolutely necessary.  Know more tomorrow.

DD: Yeah, you are right.  I'm trying to get back on track.  injured or not I always had other issues before, which I hope are cleared up now.

Burner: WE CAN DO IT!!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 17, 2006)

Got some great news today.  I went for a second opinion on my ankle.  The doc took some more x-rays, one under tension and then we did a CT scan.  He showed me that the bone was healing properly, was in the joint like it should be and was properly aligned.  No surgery or bulky cast.  I have to baby it for a few weeks and take another x-ray the Monday after turkey day, but I can handle that.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 17, 2006)

That is AWESOME news my Friend!!! Take extra care of it!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 17, 2006)

Any time you can avoid surgery it's good.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 17, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> Emma, it didn't happen easily.  My ankle completely rolled outward, tearing ligaments and causing the Fibula to crack at the top where it is most securely connected.  No bone density issues.
> 
> I'll have to see what the doc allows me to do.  I think he wants it in a cast, but that won't fly for the work I do.  I'm hoping to settle for a walking boot.



*OUCH !!!!!*


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 18, 2006)




----------



## Pylon (Nov 18, 2006)

Good to hear you are healing up.  Get on the outside of some milk!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## King Silverback (Nov 22, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving BRother Boiler, hope you have a Great one my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 22, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2006)

What they said, BM!
What kind of cool food is on the menu of our resident gourmet?


----------



## Devlin (Dec 3, 2006)

Hope you have a great birthday!!!!


----------



## goandykid (Dec 3, 2006)

You see USC bomb? Looks like we really are in for a rematch.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 3, 2006)

happy birthday!


----------



## goandykid (Dec 3, 2006)

Oh yea, and happy birthday


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 3, 2006)

Everbody is here except the B-day boy.

Happy Birthday !


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

Happy birthday big boy.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 3, 2006)

Happity Birthity day!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 23, 2006)




----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 24, 2006)

Hope you are well Steve...


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

You come and go come and go.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2006)

Happy New Year, BM!  Where the heck are ya?


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 28, 2007)

*Here I go again*

Hello Everyone!!!

Thanks so much for the birthday and holiday wishes.  Sorry I haven't been here to respond to them.  They are much appreciated.  

My ankle is healed and my life is back on track!  I'll be back in the gym this week.  Starting with push/pull/legs again.  I hope you all have been doing great.  I'll have to work at getting caught up.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome back, boiler.


----------



## Double D (Jan 29, 2007)

Awesome, but hey just because you had a bad ankle dont mean you couldnt stop by and say hello.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 29, 2007)

Trips: Thanks Big Guy!  How have you been?

DD: Yeah, I know.  Bad on my part.  Had to get some stuff worked out in my life.  Hope things are great for you.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2007)

was'sup, BM! All systems 'GO' then?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2007)

Awesome, GLAD to have ya back my Friend!!! Sent ya an e-mail the other day, Best Wishes to you!!!


----------



## Double D (Jan 29, 2007)

Doesnt matter glad your back.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 30, 2007)

I am so glad to see you back in here Boiler!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 30, 2007)

Burner: Roger to that.  snafu  

Archie: Good to see you!  Hope all is well with you and yours

DD:  

Billie: So glad to see you too.  I hope you are really happy!!  Talk to you soon.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 30, 2007)

Off to the gym to renew my membership and get in a workout!  This one is going to really hurt.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 30, 2007)

*1-30-06*

I have to travel to Milwaukee Wednesday throuhgh Friday.  So, I decided I'd be best off doing a full body type workout and then doing cardio and core stuff in Milwaukee

Cardio: 8 minutes warmup on bike

Weights: Full Body

Seated Ham Curls: 3 x 10

Seated Leg Press: 3 x 10

Flat DB Press: 3 x 10

EZ Bar Curls: 3 x 10

HS High Row: 2 x 10

Assisted Dips 2 x 10

Assisted Pullups: 2 x 10

Tricep Cable Pushdowns: 2 x 10

Ab Powercrunch Machine: 1 x 25

Went with light weights today.

I still have to be careful with direct loads on my ankle, so no deadlifts or squats for a month.  Felt good to be back.  Lost strenght on most things.  To be expected I guess.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome back...I almost disappeared too after those BCS bowls. Good to hear on your ankle.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 30, 2007)

Great return, you'll be right back before ya know it!!! Keep at it and be careful!!! Best Wishes my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey post those weights. Dont be shy.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah.........welcome back


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 31, 2007)

How you feelin today my Friend??? Keep on doin it Brother Boiler!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 31, 2007)

Greetings from Kenosha, WI.  Here til Friday for some valve training.  Going to do Cardio in the morning.

Archie: It hurts today.  But it's a good kind of hurt.  I think it is going to be a lot worse tomorrow. 

How come when I log off and come back on, all the threads go back to showing as unread?  Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Double D (Feb 1, 2007)

Yes I have that problem as well. I guess they figure they are all seen?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey Steve!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 4, 2007)

YM: Good to see you.  It's freakin' cold here, isn't it.  Go Bears, I guess.

DD: Yeah, I don't know, but it's annoying to have to figure out what's been read and what hasn't 

Emma-Leigh:  Great to see you!  Hope things are well.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 4, 2007)

*Sunday - Feb. 4*

Cardio: 8 minutes on the bike for warmup

Weights: Upper Body - Push 

Flat DB Bench: 25# - 10; 45# - 10, 10, 10 (too light, need to increase nt)

Peck Deck Machine: 88.5# - 10, 10

Assisted Dip Machine: -52# - 10, 10, 9 (hard to believe I was off dip welfare at one point )

DB Lateral Raises: 15# - 10, 10

Tricep Pushdown Machine: 50# - 10, 9

Tricep Cable Pushdown: 50# - 8, 8 (someone using my normal cable, this one is a strap and much harder)

Flat Planks???? - 1:05

Woodchopper Cable Rotations: 3 plates - 10 each side

Notes: My weights suck, but I'm trying.  I can't believe how much I've lost.  Oh well, good to be back at it.  My next conquest is diet, which I'll start posting this coming week.  No way I'm starting on Superbowl Sunday!  I have been sober for 3 months as of yesterday.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 4, 2007)

Congrats on the 3 months, and welcome back to the life!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 4, 2007)

boilermaker said:


> Assisted Dip Machine: -52# - 10, 10, 9 (hard to believe I was off dip welfare at one point )




Give it time.  You'll be off it again.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 5, 2007)

welcome back to the workout world Steve-O!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2007)

hiya BM!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 5, 2007)

Pylon: Thanks, it's good to be back

TT: Yeah, I gave it time and that didn't work to well  This time I think I'll give it effort.

Billie: Thanks, good to hear from you

Burner: Hey bud, nice to see you in here.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2007)

Brother Boiler, your #'s do not suck!!! Your back, and that is the most important thing!!! Stay positive, and you know things will fall into place my Friend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 5, 2007)

Archie: Thanks for the encouragement!

WOW! Am I ever sore today.  Holy cow, I haven't hurt this good in a long time.  No cardio today.  Life got in the way.  Tomorrow will be upper body - pull.  Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 6, 2007)

Yay for soreness!  Don't you just love the feeling of not being able to poke yourself without it hurting! 

Good to see you back at it Steve!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 6, 2007)

Emma-Leigh said:


> Yay for soreness!  Don't you just love the feeling of not being able to poke yourself without it hurting!
> 
> Good to see you back at it Steve!



Actually, it is good   

Had a long day today.  Drove to Cleveland and back for work.  Missed my workout.  That's alright though, I'll get it in tomorrow and then legs on Friday.  My diet sucks.  Hard to get that back on track.  To the grocery store tomorrow!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 6, 2007)

Hey, I'm headed to Cleveland....well, it'll be in July, but still!  

Get your food groove on, dude.  That's the important part.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 8, 2007)

*Thursday 2-8-07*

Cardio: 8 minute warmup on bike

Weights: Upper Body - Pull

Straight Arm Pulldowns: 70# - 10; 100# - 10, 10 (weight was just right)

Assisted Pullups: -94# - 10, 9, 8 (last set was burner style, I suck at these)

HS High Row: 120# - 8; 100# - 10 (lost much here)

HS Row: 110# - 10, 10 

EZ Bar Curls: 50# - 10, 11 (need to start at 60 next time)

Shrugs: 180# - 8, 6; 90# - 12 (180# was too much for good rom, maybe 140# next time)

Horizontal Plank: 1:10

Side Plank: 1:00 each side

Notes: Still sore from push workout!  Have lost much pull strength (not that I had any to brag about before  ) but it's good to be back in the gym.  Bloodwork tomorrow.  High hopes for that.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 8, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Hey, I'm headed to Cleveland....well, it'll be in July, but still!
> 
> Get your food groove on, dude.  That's the important part.



I go once a week.  Who knows, maybe our schedules will clash.  Food groove needs to get ON!  You speak wisely.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2007)

Good lookin w/o, don't sell yourself short my Friend, be PROUD of yourself!!! Hope all is well for you and yours!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 8, 2007)

boilermaker said:


> I go once a week.  Who knows, maybe our schedules will clash.  Food groove needs to get ON!  You speak wisely.



Fab.  We are going to fly in on a Friday morning, probably hit the R&R HOF, a game at the Jake, then north to Cooperstown for the HOF induction ceremony.  If you know any decent cheap hotels near the Jake (or within an hour or so north on hwy 90) I looking for ideas.  A decent place for a frosty beverage near the stadium would also be welcome.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 12, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Fab.  We are going to fly in on a Friday morning, probably hit the R&R HOF, a game at the Jake, then north to Cooperstown for the HOF induction ceremony.  If you know any decent cheap hotels near the Jake (or within an hour or so north on hwy 90) I looking for ideas.  A decent place for a frosty beverage near the stadium would also be welcome.



Can't really help you much, PY.  I go south of cleveland.  And I'm steering clear of bars these days  .  I've heard you can have a pretty good time down in an area called the flats, though.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 12, 2007)

*Monday - 2/12*

Cardio: 8 minutes warmup on bike

Weights: Legs

Leg Extensions: 90# - 10, 10

45 Degree Leg Press: 450# - 10, 10, 10

Seated Leg Curls: 70# - 10, 12
SS W/
Power Crunch Machine: 40# - 15, 15

then gym closed    thought it was open until 11, but it closes at 10.  Was planning on finishing with deadlifts ss w/ cable woodchoppers.  Still can't do calf raises because of my formerly broken ankle which is still sore and standing up on the balls of my feet is the most painful thing for it.  Off to Cleveland in the a.m.  I really need to start doing cardio this week.  And eating better.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 13, 2007)

still have nice wights on leg presses!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 13, 2007)

Billie!  Thanks for stopping in and giving me a boost.

Stranded in Toledo, OH tonight.  Snow, snow, snow, snow.

Hotel has a treadmill and bike, so I'll hit one of them this evening and maybe again in the morning.  Supposed to go to GR with my wife for valentines day.  Charlies Crab, a seafood delight.  Hope we can make it.  Weather forecast doesn't look good.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 13, 2007)

boilermaker said:


> Can't really help you much, PY.  I go south of cleveland.  And I'm steering clear of bars these days  .  I've heard you can have a pretty good time down in an area called the flats, though.



I'll check it out, thanks.

Be careful getting home in the weather.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 1, 2007)

*Time for Another Comeback*

Well, here i am again.  Good to see some familiar faces still around.  Going to give this another effort.  Will post workout later today.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 1, 2007)

boilermaker said:


> Well, here i am again.



  Welcome back.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 1, 2007)

It's about damn time!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 1, 2007)

*Upper Body - Push*

Trips: Great to see you!

Doms: Yes, it sure is about time.


Well, I've managed to develop diabetes since i was last here.  So this workout and diet thing isn't really a luxury of choice anymore.  If I don't get my weight and blood sugar down I'll be on meds.  I don't want that.  So here we go again.

*11/1/07 Upper Body - Push (to knock the rust off)
*
8 minutes warmup on bike

Flat DB Press: 25# - 10; 45# - 10, 10, 10

Pec Deck: 90# - 8, 8, 8

Tri-Pushdown Machine: 45# - 10, 10

DB Lateral Raises: 10# - 10; 15# - 10, 7

Assisted Dips: -80# - 10; -60# - 10

Tricep Cable Pushdowns: 60# - 10, 10


Man, it's not alot but I bet I'm gonna be sore.  I should probably start posting diet again too.  It needs a lot of work.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 2, 2007)

*Friday - 11/2*

Traveled for work today.  Ate ok so far

granola bar, ham and swiss w/half bun, grilled chicken salad w/vinegrette

*Cardio and Core*

30 minutes walking on treadmill - 1.57 miles

Planks - face down, left side, right side - 45 seconds each  

Static Leg Lifts - 45 seconds


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 2, 2007)

Welcome back

Not much has changed


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 4, 2007)

welcome back!  I say...new journal, it's been almost a year!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 4, 2007)

*Sunday - 11/4*

Hi Billie!  What a beautiful smile in that picture  

new journal, eh?  I'll ponder that one

Went to lions game today.  they whipped up on Denver.

Cardio - 30 minutes on treadmill. 1.7 miles.

Diet has been good.  Lots of lean protein and low on carbs.  especially high gi ones.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey, it's a start, right?  Step one of many.

I second the notion of a new journal.  Welcome back!


----------

